# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits >  La justice amricaine ferme megaupload

## Gecko

*Megaupload: deux semaines de plus avant la suppression des fichiers des utilisateurs*
*LEFF lance MegaRetrieval pour aider les abonns*

*Mise  jour du 01/02/2012, par Hinault Romaric*

La suppression des fichiers des utilisateurs de Megaupload annonce pour demain a t reporte  deux semaines.

Ira Rothken, un avocat du site de partage de fichiers a dclar que les deux socits (Carpathia Hosting et Cogent Communications) charges de lhbergement de ces donnes ont dcid suite  un accord de garder encore les fichiers pendant deux semaines.

Ds lors, des efforts se sont multiplis pour aider les utilisateurs  rcuprer leurs fichiers. Du moins, ceux qui ont t identifis comme lgaux.

Cest le cas par exemple de lElectronic Frontier Fondation (EFF), qui a entam une campagne afin daider les personnes utilisant lgalement le service  rcuprer leurs donnes en entrant en contact avec lorganisme pour explorer dventuelles voies lgales pour y parvenir.

En collaboration avec lhbergeur Carpathia Hosting, lEFF a lanc le site MegaRetrieval pour les utilisateurs amricains qui peuvent dores et dj envoyer leur demande de rcupration des fichiers.

Les ngociations sont par ailleurs en cours entre lavocat de Megaupload et le procureur fdral afin de parvenir  un accord  devant permettre laccs aux donnes utilisateurs juges lgitimes.

_Les choses sont entirement entre les mains du gouvernement qui peut librer les fonds afin que Megaupload puisse payer les couts dhbergement et la bande passante pour rendre les donnes des consommateurs_  a dclar Rothken  _A ce stade, nous sommes toujours optimistes sur le fait que nous puissions parvenir  un accord_ .

Cependant, tout accord sur la libration des fonds de Megaupload devrait passer par lapprobation dun juge. Donc, le flou rgne toujours sur lavenir des donnes des utilisateurs de Megaupload.

*Source* : MegaRetrieval , WSJ

*Megaupload : les donnes des utilisateurs pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes*
* partir du 2 fvrier*

*Mise  jour du 30/01/2012, par Hinault Romaric*


Les donnes des utilisateurs du site de partage de fichiers MegaUpload dont les serveurs et les noms de domaine avaient t saisis par le FBI seraient en danger.

Dans un document  ajout au dossier par le procureur de Virginie, et relay par lAssociated Press, les donnes du site pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes jeudi prochain 2 fvrier.

Pour cause, MegaUpload avait dlgu le stockage des millions de fichiers hbergs  des socits tierces quil payait.  Le site dont les avoirs auraient t gels par les autorits amricaines ne dispose plus de ressources financires pour payer ces prestataires.

De ce fait, les socits de stockage Carpathia Hosting et Cogent Communications pourraient commencer  procder au nettoyage de leurs serveurs ds le mois prochain et dtruire dfinitivement les fichiers des utilisateurs de Megaupload.

Selon le document, le gouvernement amricain a pu copier certaines donnes des serveurs, mais il na pas pu saisir les serveurs  sur lesquels elles taient stockes. Lexcution de son mandat de perquisition ne lui permet plus daccder  ces informations. Cest dsormais  ces deux entreprises de dcider du sort de ces donnes.

Ian Rothken lun des avocats de MegaUpload a dclar que la socit travaille en collaboration avec le procureur pour viter que les fichiers ne soient effacs. Selon lui, ce sont des donnes de prs de 50 millions dutilisateurs du service qui sont en danger.


*Source* : Associated Press



*Filesonic abandonne et devient un simple service de cloud computing*

*Mise  jour du 23/01/2012, par Gecko*

Filesonic vient d'abandonner en dsactivant les fonctionnalits communautaires de partage de fichiers. En clair, le site ne permet plus que lupload de fichiers et daccder aux fichiers que lon a personnellement uploads, fini le partage des fichiers envoys chez Filesonic.



Ctait  prvoir, les sites de direct download les plus en vogues prennent peur. Si Filesonic a choisi de perdurer sous la forme de Cloud Computing d'autres fermeront ce qui va srement rendre le direct download impopulaire. 

Les rseaux Peer to Peer gagnent en performances depuis la fermeture de Megaupload et l'abandon des partages de Filesonic. On peut penser que ces rseaux vont redevenir  la mode dans un futur plus ou moins proche.

*Source* : FileSonic

*Aprs la fermeture de megaupload le web rplique*

*Mise  jour du 20/01/2012*

La fermeture de megaupload, 13me site mondial, n'a pas tard  faire rpliquer les acteurs du web.

De nombreux sites d'information s'insurgent contre cette fermeture tandis que divers groupes de hackers activistes n'hsitent pas  faire tomber les sites des majors et gouvernements les uns aprs les autres.

En effet, seulement 15 minutes aprs la fermeture de l'hbergeur le groupe Anonymous annonait que sa veille base en Sude avait coupe le site justice.gov. Mme si le groupe n'a pas encore annonc sa participation  la coupure du site universal.com un tweet laisse penser que ceci est bien leur oeuvre.

Le plus tonnant est qu'en France et partout dans le monde les sites gouvernementaux tombent les uns aprs les autres. Il semblerait que l'appel  la "rvolution 2.0" lanc par le groupe Anonymous ait t entendu.

Le site hadopi.fr a naturellement t touch par cette vague de protestation, ce site reprsentant un organisme largement remis en question par la majorit des acteurs du web Franais.

*Source* : Twitter Anonymous

*La justice amricaine ferme megaupload*


Aprs avoir t accus d'enfreindre les lois sur le copyright megaupload, le site n1 d'change de fichiers en ligne  t ferm par la justice amricaine.

Le FBI accuse le site d'avoir cout plus de 500 millions de dollars aux majors des diffrents secteurs du divertissement. Kim Schmitz, fondateur de megaupload, quant  lui assure avoir largement collabor  la lutte contre le piratage des fichiers en rpondant  toutes les alertes contre les fichiers incrimins.

Selon le gouvernement amricain, il n'y a pas de lien entre les lois SOPA et PIPA qui ont soulev le web durant plus de 24 heures partout dans le monde le 18 Janvier 2012. Le FBI prcise lors d'un communiqu que ce dossier est l'un des plus gros jamais trait en matire de piratage et que ces poursuites sont dues  une mauvaise gestion de l'espace de stockage publique.



Les chefs daccusation incluent la transgression de copyright, le racket organis et le blanchiment dargent. Cest un tribunal de Viginie qui a ordonn la mise hors-ligne des 18 domaines associs au site.

Avant la fermeture du site, le fondateur  publi un message sur le site:



> La grande majorit du trafic de Mega est lgitime et nous sommes partis pour rester. Si les industriels veulent tirer parti de notre popularit, nous seront heureux douvrir un dialogue. Nous avons de bonnes ides. Contactez-nous.



*Source* : Communiqu de presse du FBI

*Et vous ?*

 ::fleche::  Pensez vous que cette fermeture soit lgitime ?
 ::fleche::  Utilisiez vous les services de megaupload ?
 ::fleche::  Est-ce la fin d'une re de libert sur le web ?

----------


## Alvaten

C'etait  prvoir, ils ne pouvaient pas jouer ternelement avec la justice. J'ai d'ailleur jamais compris comment ils ont dur si longtemps.

Je voit dja les rageux sur facebook,  mort le gouvernement, une ptition pour sauver MU ...

Ils ont jou, ils on perdu. Aprs j'tais utilisateur aussi, ca serrai hypocrite de dire le contraire, je savais trs bien que je visionnais du conntenu "pirate" et je l'assume.

----------


## Gecko

Je pense que la seule erreur qu'ai commis Kim Schmitz  t de placer des serveurs sur le sol amricain. Sans a MU aurai pu durer plus longtemps.

Mais je pense que prochainement on vas avoir le droit  une nouvelle version de MU sur un nouveau domaine, et a continuera, enfin j'espre ^^

----------


## christouphh

Assez d'accord avec Alvaten c'est le jeu du pas vu pas pris  ... enfin pas sur le territoire US pas pris.
Je pense aussi que a ne tarderas  ressortir - vu l'argent qu'ils ont pu engranger pendant plusieurs annes.

----------


## Florian.L

Megaupload tait galement utilis par beaucoup de monde lgalement !!

En tout cas, a fait l'effet d'une bombe sur le web...

et le groupe de hacker Anonymous  dj lancer la riposte en piratant universalmusic.com et justive.gov et d'autres sont  venir selon eux...

----------


## minnesota

Franchement, j'y croyais pas... c'est limite hallucinant... MU c'est devenu quelque chose quand mme...

----------


## vampirella

Ce qui m'tonne le plus c'est que les amricains se permettent d'arrter directement des gens, hors de leur territoire (en l'occurrence Nouvelle-Zlande) en toute impunit.

C'est vrai que lorsqu'on se frite aux mafias des maisons de disque et de production hollywoodiennes, c'est tre un danger mondial ...

----------


## Tommy31

Assez norme ce qui ce passe actuellement tant l'action que la raction (dos)...  :8O:

----------


## Tommy31

Tiens tiens, le site http://hadopi.fr/  aussi est down !  ::aie::

----------


## Gecko

Aprs la fermeture de megaupload le web rplique

La fermeture de megaupload, 13me site mondial, n'a pas tard  faire rpliquer les acteurs du web.

De nombreux sites d'information s'insurgent contre cette fermeture tandis que divers groupes de hackers activistes n'hsitent pas  faire tomber les sites des majors et gouvernements les uns aprs les autres.

En effet, seulement 15 minutes aprs la fermeture de l'hbergeur le groupe Anonymous annonait que sa veille base en Sude avait coupe le site justice.gov. Mme si le groupe n'a pas encore annonc sa participation  la coupure du site universal.com un tweet laisse penser que ceci est bien leur oeuvre.

Le plus tonnant est qu'en France et partout dans le monde les sites gouvernementaux tombent les uns aprs les autres. Il semblerait que l'appel  la "rvolution 2.0" lanc par le groupe Anonymous ait t entendu.

Le site hadopi.fr a naturellement t touch par cette vague de protestation, ce site reprsentant un organisme largement remis en question par la majorit des acteurs du web Franais.

*Et vous?*
 ::fleche::  Pensez vous que cette vague de protestation est justifie?
 ::fleche::  D'aprs vous, combien de temps durera la rvolution 2.0?

----------


## minnesota

Ben si on arrive  se mettre d'accord sur une vraie rvolution, ce serait dj bien... Parce que tout ce que je constate, c'est l'quivalent de quelques lancs de cailloux...

Le *boycott*, y'a que a de vrai...

----------


## Acropole

::fleche::  Pensez vous que cette fermeture soit lgitime?

Elle est en tous cas lgale. Personne n'est au dessus des lois.

 ::fleche::  Utilisiez vous les services de megaupload?

Non.

 ::fleche::  Est-ce la fin d'une re de libert sur le web?

Non. 
LOL. 
Sans dconner ? C'est srieux comme question ?




> Aprs la fermeture de megaupload le web rplique


C'est qui le Web ?
Certains s'en croient propritaires ?




> La grande majorit du trafic de Mega est lgitime et nous sommes partis pour rester. Si les industriels veulent tirer parti de notre popularit, nous seront heureux douvrir un dialogue. Nous avons de bonnes ides. Contactez-nous.


On met bien de la cocane dans des poupes barbie. a rend pas la chose lgale.
_En plus_ ces types se permettent de faire du fric la dessus... Lamentable.

----------


## Tommy31

Tel le phnix, le site renat de ses cendres grce aux Anonymous ?  

http://www.lavenirdelartois.fr/EPSI/..._1517888.shtml

----------


## Paul TOTH

c'est probablement un coup de pub avec un message simple "nous FBI, nous fort, et toi arrter piratage !"

c'est par contre techniquement crtin, vu qu'au lieu de pouvoir censurer les oeuvres mise en ligne par simple requte  MU, ou de pouvoir lister les clients de la mme faon, il faudra trouver tous les rseaux alternatifs qui existent et ne manqueront pas de se multiplier.

Notre cher Prsident l'a bien compris d'ailleurs:



> Dans un communiqu relay par lAFP, Nicolas Sarkozy a salu la dcision de la justice fdrale amricaine de fermer Megaupload.  La lutte contre les sites de tlchargement direct ou de streaming illgaux, qui fondent leur modle commercial sur le piratage des uvres, constitue une imprieuse ncessit pour la prservation de la diversit culturelle et le renouvellement de la cration , a comment le chef de lEtat.


http://www.ecrans.fr/Le-FBI-ferme-Megaupload,13908.html

ah ben non en fait  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> Pensez vous que cette fermeture soit lgitime?
> 
> Elle est en tous cas lgale. Personne n'est au dessus des lois.


Ouai alors la lgalit de ce que fait le gouvernement US tu vois ...  ::roll:: 

Ils ont dcrt unilatralement qu'il tait lgal pour eux d'enlever partout dans le monde une personne qu'ils suspectaient d'tre terroriste ou de participer  un acte terroriste futur.
Lgal galement de dtenir cette personne indfiniment, au secret, sans la possibilit de voir un avocat, et surtout pas de se dfendre devant un tribunal impartial.
Et enfin lgal de torturer cette personne (pour la faire avouer lol, si t'avoues pas que t'es un terroriste je t'arraches les ongles !).

En d'autres termes, les USA ont dclar (unilatralement, va sans dire) qu'il tait lgal pour eux de pisser sur les droits de l'homme. Mais que pour eux.

Donc les USA qui manient firement la balance de la Justice ... C'est juste ridicule.




> Est-ce la fin d'une re de libert sur le web?
> 
> Non.
> LOL.
> Sans dconner ? C'est srieux comme question ?
> 
> C'est qui le Web ?
> Certains s'en croient propritaires ?


Ca par contre ... Ce qui choque les gens c'est pas qu'une entreprise lgale (ben oui, expliquez moi la diffrence entre proposer de l'hbergement de fichier par le port 80 et des serveurs FTP ? Allez-y qu'on se marre.) se fasse couper zezette pour un prtexte probablement (il n'y a vraisemblablement pas eu de procdure contradictoire sinon il n'y aurait pas eu cet effet de surprise) compltement vaseux mais qu'ils ne puissent plus tlcharger leurs sitcoms prfrs.

Moi a me gne ...

EDIT : ooops

----------


## Paul TOTH

En fait c'est un peu comme si la France dcidait demain de fermer dl.free.fr

----------


## Marco46

> Ca par contre ... Ce qui choque les gens c'est pas qu'une entreprise lgale (ben oui, expliquez moi la diffrence entre proposer de l'hbergement de fichier par le port 80 et des serveurs FTP ? Allez-y qu'on se marre.) se fasse couper zezette pour un prtexte probablement (il n'y a vraisemblablement pas eu de procdure contradictoire sinon il n'y aurait pas eu cet effet de surprise) compltement vaseux mais qu'ils ne puissent plus tlcharger leurs sitcoms prfrs.
> 
> Moi a me gne ...


Au vu des premires infos les enquteurs ont bien boss. Enfin faut voir, c'est l'acte d'accusation mais le mec  la tte de Megaupload semble avoir fait quelques conneries ...

----------


## mala92

> Je pense que la seule erreur qu'ai commis Kim Schmitz  t de placer des serveurs sur le sol amricain. Sans a MU aurai pu durer plus longtemps.


C'est clair, je n'en croyais pas mes yeux, quelle ide de mettre ce genre de serveur hors des "paradis".

Si j'ai bien compris : Megaupload.com est mort, Megaupload.biz vient de natre, donc quelle est l'utilit de cette fermeture !!! je rejoins Paul TOTH : Se montrer ? (le FBI)

----------


## Gunny

> Au vu des premires infos les enquteurs ont bien boss. Enfin faut voir, c'est l'acte d'accusation mais le mec  la tte de Megaupload semble avoir fait quelques conneries ...


a me semble vident. Le FBI n'est pas stupide, ils savent bien qu'ils ne peuvent pas faire fermer MU juste en se basant sur son principe. Le seul moyen c'est de prouver que les propritaires savaient pertinemment que le site servait en majorit  hberger des fichiers illgaux, et qu'ils se faisaient sciemment de l'argent dessus.
Cet article mentionne que la police de plusieurs pays a travaill avec le FBI, ainsi que les douanes et l'immigration US. On peut questionner le dploiement de moyens (surtout que d'autres escrocs plus dangereux pour la socit sont bien plus tranquilles...), mais ils se sont quand mme fait 175 Millions de dollars en toute illgalit. Comme tout le monde, je me servais de MU (et aussi pour des applications tout  fait lgales), mais il faut admettre que a leur pendait au nez. De plus c'est une cible "facile" pour le FBI : quelques individus protgs par des armes ni par des amis hauts placs...

Ceci dit, j'attends impatiemment les statistiques de ventes de musique et de film pour cette anne. Auuuuucun doute que a va remonter aprs la fermeture de MU  ::roll::

----------


## mala92

> Ceci dit, j'attends impatiemment les statistiques de ventes de musique et de film pour cette anne. Auuuuucun doute que a va remonter aprs la fermeture de MU


Euh ..... MU tait le plus gros, mais trs loin d'tre le seul, je ne vais pas faire la liste.
Donc, je ne vois pas comment les ventes peuvent remonter.

----------


## Lyche

> Euh ..... MU tait le plus gros, mais trs loin d'tre le seul, je ne vais pas faire la liste.
> Donc, je ne vois pas comment les ventes peuvent remonter.


je crois que c'tait ironique  ::aie:: 

Pour le reste, bizarrement d'aprs les chiffres de 2011, le cinma se porte plus que trs bien  ::roll::  si les ventes de DVD elles un peu moins c'est uniquement parce qu'avoir des collections gigantesques de DVD ce n'est plus dans l're du temps.
A l'heure de la mobilit, du smartphone qui prpare le caf le matin au reveille et de l'internet mobile, la cote du DVD (Blu-Ray aussi hein) n'est absolument pas  son plus haut. Tout produit connait un cycle de vie, toute technologie finis par voluer vers quelque chose de moins contraignant et sacrifier des mtres carrs d'espaces de nos appartements toujours de plus en plus petits car de  plus en plus chers pour de moins en moins d'espace.. bah a motive pas.
Ce n'est simplement plus dans l're du temps..

----------


## Rayek

> Euh ..... MU tait le plus gros, mais trs loin d'tre le seul, je ne vais pas faire la liste.
> Donc, je ne vois pas comment les ventes peuvent remonter.


Puis une personne qui n'a pas d'argent et qui tlchargeait sur Megaupload, n'ira pas plus dans les boutiques pour acheter des DVD/CD

----------


## mala92

> je crois que c'tait ironique


En effet, vu le smiley !!! J'ai droit  l'excuse de la fatigue du vendredi matin ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lyche

> En effet, vu le smiley !!! J'ai droit  l'excuse de la fatigue du vendredi matin ?


Accord  ::mouarf::  moi aussi j'ai la tte mal place  ::haha::

----------


## pmithrandir

Tout a fait d'accord avec lyche sur le manque de place.

CD, DVD, mme combat, c'est des supports obsoltes entre 3 et 5000 fois plus gros qu'un disque dur en stockage.
Je suis expat et j'ai emmener avec moi lquivalent de 1 000 cd / dvd dans mes bagages... aurais je eu seulement la possibilit de le faire avec du contenu lgal ?
C'est pour cela que je proposais au PS lors de sa consultation de mettre en place des certificats d'utilisation sur les biens immatriels pour rmunrer les ayants droits. La proposition avait t reprise dans la synthse, mais je n'ai pas encore vu leur programme final pour savoir si c'est d'actualit.


Pour mgaupload, le site va rouvrir sous peu, ou ils va y avoir une copie ou un  service quivalent ailleur.

Ce qui est drle, c'est qu'une socit arrive a se faire 175M$ de CA dans un monde ou les majors nous rptent que c'est la crise, que ce n'est pas possible... mais c'est justement la preuve que les gens sont pret a payer pour avoir le contenu.(ou a visualiser des pubs.)

----------


## Orgoff

Je connais plusieurs entreprises et freelance qui stockaient/changeaient pas mal de donnes via megaupload, dont certains je pense n'ont pas tout en copie, la douche risque d'tre froide vu cette fermeture "surprise".

----------


## Octom

> Je pense que la seule erreur qu'ai commis Kim Schmitz  t de placer des serveurs sur le sol amricain. Sans a MU aurai pu durer plus longtemps.


Y en avait-il vraiment? A mon avis les ricains se sont contents de saisir le nom de domaine de MU. C'est facile vu que l'ICANN est situ en Californie et est sous tutelle du gouvernement amricain.

C'est quand mme assez grave car une fois de plus les EU passent par dessus tous les tats: qu'importe pour eux que MU soit un service lgal ou autoris dans d'autres pays,  partir du moment o les EU ont dcid que tel site n'tait pas clean, plus personne sur terre n'a le droit d'y accder.
Imaginez le pouvoir de disuasion que a leur donne: ils peuvent saisir instantanment un nom de domaine entier (au hasard le .ir), c'est comme une bombe atomique numrique ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce qui m'tonne le plus c'est que les amricains se permettent d'arrter directement des gens, hors de leur territoire (en l'occurrence Nouvelle-Zlande) en toute impunit.


a c'est juste faux, ils ont mis un mandat d'arrt transmis aux autorit de la NZ qui, eux, ont arrt les suspects. C'est une procdure standard lors d'une enqute internationale.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Au vu des premires infos les enquteurs ont bien boss. Enfin faut voir, c'est l'acte d'accusation mais le mec  la tte de Megaupload semble avoir fait quelques conneries ...


Ca, et je parie qu'il a d "oublier" de payer quelques impts aux USA. Vu le bordel que reprsente le systme fiscal amricain, tu peux prouver tout et son contraire dans le domaine  ::aie::

----------


## MiaowZedong

Que MegaUpload soit saisi pour avoir favoris le piratage, soit. Quoiqu'on puisse penser du piratage par ailleurs, _dura lex sed lex_.

Par contre pour l'accuser de racket organis, je pense qu'il faut quand mme utiliser une dfinition, disons, particulire du racket.

@Otcom:
Le site tait hberg aux US, donc il n'y a pas de problmes de territorialit.

@pmithrandir et Lyche:
D'accord avec vous. La dmaterialisation c'est l'avenir, les majors qui s'y opposent font leur propre malheur.

----------


## helper_moi

C'est vraiment dommage qu'un tel site soit ferm.
D'autres sites du mme genre fleuriront pour prendre la relve et continuer le combat de la libralisation des contenus web.

----------


## Octom

> @Otcom:
> Le site tait hberg aux US, donc il n'y a pas de problmes de territorialit.


Source(s)?

J'ai un peu de mal  croire qu'une socit dont le sige social est en Chine possde tous ses serveurs aux US.

----------


## grunk

Qu'il ferme un site offrant du contenu illicite n'a en soit rien d'extraordinaire. la o c'est plus dlicat c'est que des milliers de personnes utilisent MU en toute lgalit et paye des abonnements pour a.
Et l pour le moment ces personnes payent pour rien du tout.

Aprs on peut dbattre sur le fait d'utiliser un service  la rputation douteuse mais quand mme ... Je trouve la manire de faire borderline.

Je pense trs clairement que le procs de megaupload marquera un tournant : 

- Soit il sont condamn , le site est ferm et a risque d'amorcer la fin de ce genre de site (si on peut faire tomber Mu , tous les autres prendront peur ou suivrons)

- Soit la justice n'arrive pas  les condamner , notamment  cause de leur contenu hybride (Mu ne se dclare pas officiellement comme site de partage illgal contrairement  d'autre) et la a la porte ouverte  toutes les fentre ^^

----------


## Gecko

> Source(s)?
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal  croire qu'une socit dont le sige social est en Chine possde tous ses serveurs aux US.


Pas tous les serveurs, mais l'erreur  t de placer des serveurs de stockage en virginie. Du coup la justice US a eue le bon prtexte pour tout couper.

----------


## DoubleU

> Source(s)?
> 
> J'ai un peu de mal  croire qu'une socit dont le sige social est en Chine possde tous ses serveurs aux US.






> 25 pta-octets de donnes hberges chez Carpathia Hosting, sur plus de 1000 serveurs dont 525  Ashburn, en Virginie ;

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'ai un peu de mal  croire qu'une socit dont le sige social est en Chine possde tous ses serveurs aux US.


Page 11 du _indictment ac_t:

On or about June 24, 2010, members of the Mega Conspiracy were informed [...] that thirty-nine infringing copies of copyrighted motion pictures were present on theirleased servers at Carpathia Hosting, a hosting company headquartered in the *Eastern District of Virginia*.

Donc une partie de leurs serveurs (lous) se trouvaient bien aux US.

----------


## Marco46

> Je pense trs clairement que le procs de megaupload marquera un tournant : 
> 
> - Soit il sont condamn , le site est ferm et a risque d'amorcer la fin de ce genre de site (si on peut faire tomber Mu , tous les autres prendront peur ou suivrons)
> 
> - Soit la justice n'arrive pas  les condamner , notamment  cause de leur contenu hybride (Mu ne se dclare pas officiellement comme site de partage illgal contrairement  d'autre) et la a la porte ouverte  toutes les fentre ^^


Je vois pas vraiment en quoi proposer un service d'hbergement de fichiers en cloud peut tre illgal et en quoi a concerne la concurrence de MU. En l'occurrence ce qui est reproch (entre autre)  MU c'est de ne pas avoir respect la lgislation sur la suppression du contenu dit illgal par rapport aux lois US (les lois idiotes qui permettent aux ayants-droits de dcider unilatralement de ce qui est lgal ou non).

En quoi a affecterait RapidShare par exemple du moment que ce dernier respecte bien la loi  ce sujet ?

Je me rpte mais quelle est la diffrence de fond entre un service comme MU et un hbergement FTP en dehors des ports rseaux et du protocole d'change utiliss ?
Il n'y en a pas. Il serait absolument inconcevable d'interdire ce type de business sous prtexte qu'il peut servir au piratage. C'est le mme dbat que sur l'interdiction du P2P.
Autant interdire Internet a sera plus simple.

Donc pour moi tout a n'est qu'un coup de force (pas malin et bien bourrin) pour montrer que les USA agissent contre le piratage mais a ne changera rien du tout  l'utilisation massive du direct download. Le trafic gnr par MU va se transfrer sur les autres hbergeurs qui existent par centaines, tout simplement.

Alors aprs ces derniers vont surement renforcer leurs contrles pour tre conformes  la lgislation mais c'est trs simple  contourner par les "pirates". Un simple rar avec un mot de passe et un nom  la con du style "photos.de.vacances.rar" et c'est rgl, l'hbergeur ne peut rien faire.

Bref, un coup d'pe dans l'eau, un bon gros splash mais a sert  rien.

----------


## Octom

Merci pour lien vers numrama.

30 employs dans le monde pour MU, impressionnant. Ils avaient trouv un business encore plus rentable que les majors en termes de revenus/nombre d'employs, je comprends que Universal Music et toute la clique taient verts de jalousie  ::lol::

----------


## grunk

> Je vois pas vraiment en quoi proposer un service d'hbergement de fichiers en cloud peut tre illgal et en quoi a concerne la concurrence de MU. En l'occurrence ce qui est reproch (entre autre)  MU c'est de ne pas avoir respect la lgislation sur la suppression du contenu dit illgal par rapport aux lois US (les lois idiotes qui permettent aux ayants-droits de dcider unilatralement de ce qui est lgal ou non).


Faut quand mme tre honnte , tous ces services ne serait pas rentable si il ne servaient pas en majorit  balancer/rcuprer des fichiers pas trs lgaux.
Effectivement il sont hbergeur et n'ont thoriquement pas de droit de regard sur ce que font les utilisateur, mais trs clairement le service est orient vers le partage de fichiers alors que des offres type dropbox sont l avant tout pour faire du backup.
Je pense que ca concerne directement la concurrence de Mu car ils fonctionnent tous de la mme faon et vont peut tre se mettre  rflchir  comment faire pour pas se retrouver au trou  ::):

----------


## Franck Dernoncourt

Comme le dit isoHunt, 




> the Feds must be jealous of the SOPA blackout and want some blackout action of their own, hence taking down MegaUpload.


Pas sr que booster indirectement darknet & cie aidera leur cause.

----------


## ymoreau

Au dbut j'tais totalement rvolt par l'action si brutale du FBI, qui vu la surprise ne me semblait vraiment pas faite avec justice. Mais aprs avoir lu les accusations, le fait qu'il y ait une enqute d'un an et une collaboration avec la nouvelle zlande, a ne me parait pas si injuste.

Par contre je flicite vraiment la contre attaque, qui mme si elle n'aura eu aucun effet vritable montre qu'il n'y a pas que les gouvernements qui peuvent s'amuser  faire tomber des serveurs. Il ne faudrait pas non plus qu'ils pensent avoir tout pouvoir.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> En l'occurrence ce qui est reproch (entre autre)  MU c'est de ne pas avoir respect la lgislation sur la suppression du contenu dit illgal par rapport aux lois US


Et aussi d'avoir rmunr des uploaders de contenu illgal




> (les lois idiotes qui permettent aux ayants-droits de dcider unilatralement de ce qui est lgal ou non).


Gn? Si tu es ayant droit, tu as le droit (si-si) sur la distribution de ton contenu.




> En quoi a affecterait RapidShare par exemple du moment que ce dernier respecte bien la loi  ce sujet ?


S'ils respectent la loi, pas de problme.




> Il n'y en a pas. Il serait absolument inconcevable d'interdire ce type de business sous prtexte qu'il peut servir au piratage.


Ce n'est pas pour a directement que MU a t interdit, mais pour pas s'tre pli aux exigences du DMCA qui stipulent qu'un contenu signal comme tant illgal doit tre supprim.




> Donc pour moi tout a n'est qu'un coup de force (pas malin et bien bourrin) pour montrer que les USA agissent contre le piratage mais a ne changera rien du tout  l'utilisation massive du direct download. Le trafic gnr par MU va se transfrer sur les autres hbergeurs qui existent par centaines, tout simplement.


D'o la SOPA qui donne beaucoup plus de leviers envers des entreprises trangres hbergeant / distribuant du contenu illgal.




> Alors aprs ces derniers vont surement renforcer leurs contrles pour tre conformes  la lgislation mais c'est trs simple  contourner par les "pirates". Un simple rar avec un mot de passe et un nom  la con du style "photos.de.vacances.rar" et c'est rgl, l'hbergeur ne peut rien faire.


Ouais, mais si un ayant droit voit sur un site Web "Venez tlcharger le dernier album du rappeur 200000$" avec le lien vers le fichier photos de vacances, il pourra le signaler comme tel. Et lhbergeur devra se plier  la demande.

----------


## Lorantus

Tiens, .... je savais pas que l'on pouvait (dans le sens "arriver") fermer un site sur Internet -sans que le propritaire le souhaite.

 ::mouarf::

----------


## Marco46

> Faut quand mme tre honnte , tous ces services ne serait pas rentable si il ne servaient pas en majorit  balancer/rcuprer des fichiers pas trs lgaux.


Toi tu crois honntement qu'un service d'hbergement  l're d'internet ne peut pas tre rentable ? C'est une blague ?

Tu as peut tre oubli le mot "aussi" entre "ne serait pas" et "rentable" ?




> Effectivement il sont hbergeur et n'ont thoriquement pas de droit de regard sur ce que font les utilisateur, mais trs clairement le service est orient vers le partage de fichiers alors que des offres type dropbox sont l avant tout pour faire du backup.


Je veux bien que tu nous expliques la diffrence entre dropbox (permet aussi de mettre  disposition des liens publics) et MU. Vazy qu'on rigole un peu.




> Je pense que ca concerne directement la concurrence de Mu car ils fonctionnent tous de la mme faon et vont peut tre se mettre  rflchir  comment faire pour pas se retrouver au trou


C'est trs simple, il faut respecter le DMCA.

----------


## Acropole

> Merci pour lien vers numrama.
> 
> 30 employs dans le monde pour MU, impressionnant. Ils avaient trouv un business encore plus rentable que les majors en termes de revenus/nombre d'employs, je comprends que Universal Music et toute la clique taient verts de jalousie


Evidemment, MU ne paye pas les milliards de dollars que cote la production annuellement. Alors ils peuvent se permettre d'tre rentables. 175 millions ne reprsentent que 4 sries tl ou quelques jeux vidos. C'est une gote d'eau et a vient largement renforcer les arguments des majors qui ne veulent pas passer  ce modle conomique.

Toujours les mmes arguments dbiles.
Il faudrait crer une FAQ sur le sujet, a devient lassant.
A mais non, la FAQ existe dj  30 exemplaires de 80 pages un peu partout sur le forum  ::mouarf:: 

Au fait, pourquoi anonymous ne met pas en ligne des systmes de piratage pour pouvoir rcuprer le contenu que le censeur MU nous oblige  payer alors qu'il est blind de fric ?

----------


## Barsy

> Gn? Si tu es ayant droit, tu as le droit (si-si) sur la distribution de ton contenu.


Pas vraiment, quand on voit par exemple comment fonctionne la SACEM, un artiste qui y souscrit n'a plus du tout la main sur la distribution de ses uvres.

Et inutile de rpondre que les artistes ont le choix de ne pas y souscrire. Le march est aujourd'hui tellement cloisonn qu'il est difficile pour eux de trouver une place sans passer par les majors et les socit de gestion de droits.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas vraiment, quand on voit par exemple comment fonctionne la SACEM, un artiste qui y souscrit n'a plus du tout la main sur la distribution de ses uvres.


J'ai dit "ayant droit". A quel moment ai-je mentionn l'artiste?  ::roll:: 
D'ailleurs, pour les films, c'est qui l'artiste?  ::mouarf::  

Ayant droit, dans ce cas, se rfre plutt  la maison de disques o  la boite dtenant les droits sur la production cinmatographique.

----------


## camus3

C'est une trs bonne nouvelle pour tout les producteurs de contenu , cependant des escrocs comme les banquiers de Wall Street ne sont toujours pas inqutiers eux par le pouvoir amricain... cela prouve que le lobbying fonctionne. Si ces sites avaient leurs lobbies aux USA , le FBI rflchirai  2 fois avant de les attaquer , surtout si ils graissent la patte des politiciens...

Cela ne va par contre rien changer dans le fond , il y aura toujours des gens prs  offrir ce type de service , vu ce que cela rapporte...

----------


## Octom

> Evidemment, MU ne paye pas les milliards de dollars que cote la production annuellement. Alors ils peuvent se permettre d'tre rentables. 175 millions ne reprsentent que 4 sries tl ou quelques jeux vidos. C'est une gote d'eau et a vient largement renforcer les arguments des majors qui ne veulent pas passer  ce modle conomique.


Ton argument est biais car ces 175 millions de bnefs sont dus quasi-exclusivement aux seuls abonnements. Qui plus est MU n'est qu'un site de DDL parmi d'autres, mme s'il tait le leader.

Ce qui "paye" les sries TV c'est la pub, or si les annonceurs avaient t prsents sur le march du DDL comme ils le sont sur les chanes de tlvision, on parlerait de milliards de bnef' pour la mme priode. La pub sur MU se rduisait  un bandeau sur quelques pages, rien de comparable aux annonces qui accompagnent chaque pisode de chaque srie lors de leur diffusion  la tl.

----------


## Acropole

Si MU avait plus de clients il auraient plus de revenus et gagneraient plus ?
Sans dec' ?
Les mondes imaginaires ne mintressent pas. Seule la ralit compte, et elle dit clairement que ce genre de diffusion n'est pas rentable. En tous cas  ces tarifs l.
MU n'a pas su attirer les annonceurs.

----------


## Octom

> Si MU avait plus de clients il auraient plus de revenus et gagneraient plus ?


Non ce n'est pas mon propos. Je t'invite  relire mon post...

----------


## Acropole

> Ce qui "paye" les sries TV c'est la pub, or si les annonceurs avaient t prsents sur le march du DDL comme ils le sont sur les chanes de tlvision, on parlerait de milliards de bnef' pour la mme priode.


Si, c'est _exactement_ ton propos.

----------


## Bousk

> Faut quand mme tre honnte , tous ces services ne serait pas rentable si il ne servaient pas en majorit  balancer/rcuprer des fichiers pas trs lgaux.
> Effectivement il sont hbergeur et n'ont thoriquement pas de droit de regard sur ce que font les utilisateur, mais trs clairement le service est orient vers le partage de fichiers alors que des offres type dropbox sont l avant tout pour faire du backup.
> Je pense que ca concerne directement la concurrence de Mu car ils fonctionnent tous de la mme faon et vont peut tre se mettre  rflchir  comment faire pour pas se retrouver au trou


la diffrence entre dropbox et megaupload ?
le cloud computing ?
tout cela ne semble pas te parler d'aprs tes propos..


sur un autre site, un utilisateur plaidait que "oui les places de cinma montent pour combler le manque  gagner"
c'est pas prendre le problme  l'envers ? moins de monde y va (pourquoi ? sorties minables peut-tre ? trop de sorties ? ...?) donc on monte le prix ?
pire,  toulouse j'tais all voir un film pour 3; le mme film  Paris tait affich  10 la place ! y'aurait une sorte de micro-organisme  toulouse et moins de monde qui tlcharge illgalement pour que les prix soient si bas ? et l'inverse  paris ?

il y avait du contenu illgal, mais pas uniquement, et il y avait pourtant un lien pour reporter du contenu illgal et des fichiers supprims  ::calim2:: 

on peut aussi discuter sur le prix d'un support vierge, et voir  combien monte ce prix quand ils ajoutent une pochette et leur oeuvre; et tre au courant qu'une part du prix d'un support vierge leur est revers : j'achte un dvd vierge pour mes vidos de vacances, je paye les majors pour cela o//


bref, la logique et la technologie dpassent les dcideurs qui tranchent sur un sujet qui leur chappe totalement, et tant que ce sera le cas des y'aura des incomprhensions de part et d'autre

personnellement je ne comprends pas, pour les sries-tv en particulier et les films qui passent  la tv, qu'on puisse les enregistrer mais pas les possder

----------


## camus3

> MU n'a pas su attirer les annonceurs.


25 millions de bnef grace  la pub selon l'article numrama...

----------


## Octom

> Si, c'est _exactement_ ton propos.


Non. 

Mon propos est le suivant: si chaque pisode d'une srie tlcharge via MU avait t accompagn d'annonces publicitaires au mme titre que lors de sa diffusion  la tl, alors les bnfices en termes de revenus publicitaires auraient t normes.

Mais bien entendu ce systme ne serait possible qu'avec une licence globale o la diffusion est lgale, encadre et chiffre: a permettrait des tarifs et des offres d'annonces fonction de la popularit des uvres tlcharges.

----------


## Marco46

> l
> sur un autre site, un utilisateur plaidait que "oui les places de cinma montent pour combler le manque  gagner"
> c'est pas prendre le problme  l'envers ? moins de monde y va (pourquoi ? sorties minables peut-tre ? trop de sorties ? ...?) donc on monte le prix ?


C'est surtout n'importe quoi puisque les ayants-droits n'ont jamais fait autant de bnfices que ces dernires annes.

----------


## Kannagi

Je le redis mais c'est ridicule arrt MU pour hbergement illgaux , tous les hbergeurs (image ,video , fichier) contienne des fichier illgaux (donc vous pouvez regard des film,des animes sur youtube ,telecharger des image copyright sur imageshack ects) , la question est pourquoi MU et pas les autres ?

D'apres histoire que j'ai compris ,Universal et co ont pas apprci la pub de MU et sa nouvelle 'filliere' de tlchargement de video et musique legal.
Et ouais vu la reconnaissance de MU sur le net, vous imaginez si les artiste passe par MU et non par les majors ? ::aie:: 

Autre point que je voudrais signaler vu que le problme sont les utilisateurs , le problme va se dplac mais pas sarrt mais les hauts plac ont la solution SOPA,PIPA et autre solution qui permet de protger les ayant droit des majors , honntement que cela peut il me faire de protg des personne qui joue avec un systme pour ce faire du fric,et qui influence nos politique pour leur faire passer des lois liberticides.
Bref les politicien utilise seulement cet opportunit pour control le web , ils ont rien a faire de la cause 'juste' il veulent un pouvoir sur le net et des moyen de contrle et nous devons pas l'accepter.

On plus le plus dangereux que a soit legal ou pas c'est que Kim tant en nouvelle zelande sera puni pnalement par la justice americaine trouv erreur ?  ::aie:: 
Dite pas Free Tibet vous aurez le gouvernement chinois qui viendra vous cherchez , et a sera la police franaise qui viendra vous cherchez par 'change de bon procd' avec les chinois...

----------


## Gecko

Je pense plutt que les sites comme MU et internet de manire global est un trs bon vecteur publicitaire pour les artistes.

Une personne qui n'a pas les moyens d'acheter  accs aux divers contenus et fait la promotion de ce qu'il a aim auprs de son entourage, entourage qui aura dans 70% des cas les moyen de payer un CD ou d'acheter un simple morceau sur les plateforme telles que Itunes.

Le jour ou on en reviendra au systme d'il y a dix ans les majors feront plus de bnfices car ils auront la main mise sur les sites qui diffusent la musique et qui font la promotion de leur artistes.

Donc l, on  le droit  une bataille range qui dterminera celui qui fera main basse sur la promotion et la diffusion via le net.

Aprs, comme je l'ai expliqu  certains amis, si l'industrie du disque fait main basse sur la promo/diffusion sur le net, nous trouverons un autre moyen de procder. 

J'estime que l'internet tel que nous le connaissons vas finir par voluer, un peu comme un logiciel, nous en sommes  la v2.0, la v1.0 tant le minitel, et nous passeront  la 3.0 quand le temps sera venu. J'espre juste que la v3.0 sera cre par les utilisateurs et non les industriels  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si MU avait plus de clients il auraient plus de revenus et gagneraient plus ?
> Sans dec' ?
> Les mondes imaginaires ne mintressent pas. Seule la ralit compte, et elle dit clairement que ce genre de diffusion n'est pas rentable. En tous cas  ces tarifs l.
> MU n'a pas su attirer les annonceurs.


Ce que montre megaupload, c'est que les contraintes de couts de structures sont aisment rentabilisable pour la diffusion duvre sur le net.

ils ont diffus des vidos sur un canal gratuit en faisant du bnfice malgr les charges d'hbergement et de traffic.

Ensuite, on revient a un diffuseur comme la TV.
Si au lieu d'utiliser la TV les majors diffusaient sur le nt en abondance, quitte a mettre de la pub dans l'pisode, ils auraient des clients. (c'est le principe M6replay ou tf1 vido dailleur).

Le canal utilis importe peut pour l'annonceur, du moment que le media est diffus.

Ce qui pose vraiment un soucis, c'est laccs sans restriction dans le monde entier, et l, j'avoue que je pense qu'il va falloir qu'ils s'adaptent avec des lancement mondiaux comme ils l'ont fait au cinma s'ils veulent survivre.

Bref, les majors peuvent le faire, mais elles dcident que ca n'est pas assez intressant pour elles.

Par ailleur, je doute qu'elles trouve une seule quipe d'informaticien de 30 personnes capable de faire cela. Si on demande le mme service a n'importe quelle SSII, elle nous met une quipe de 100 personnes sur le projet.

----------


## camus3

> Je le redis mais c'est ridicule arrt MU pour hbergement illgaux , tous les hbergeurs (image ,video , fichier) contienne des fichier illgaux (donc vous pouvez regard des film,des animes sur youtube ,telecharger des image copyright sur imageshack ects) , la question est pourquoi MU est pas les autres ?


Pendant un moment , MU rmunerait les uploaders suivant le nombre de vidos visionnes ou de fichiers tlchargs , mais il me semble qu'ils ont arrt de le faire.
D'aprs ce que j'ai lu , le FBI pourrait prouver que le partage de fichier illgaux faisait parti du business model de MU ( coutes , mails ,etc ... ). Donc ils faisaient sciemment leur beurre sur ce point prcis.
D'autre part , les chefs d'accusations sont entre autre le racket , et le blanchiment d'argent.

Bref , ces types sont juste indfendables et loin des idaux de partage de la culture gratuitement , puisque les utilisateurs sont fortement incits  payer pour tlcharger ou visionner des vidos.

En gnral , dans un cloud ,c'est l'uploader qui paie le service et la bande passante. Libre  lui en suite de facturer l'acces  ses services.

Ici , on demande  l'utilisateur de payer pour tlcharger plus rapidement , et certains fichiers , au dessus de 300 meg ne pouvaient tre accessible que via paiement je crois. L'uploader ne paie rien. Ce n'est donc pas un service cloud, mais bien un service de distribution bien qu'illgal.

----------


## camus3

> Je pense plutt que les sites comme MU et internet de manire global est un trs bon vecteur publicitaire pour les artistes.


Pas vraiment , les gens tlchargent gnralement les oeuvres connues. Ils veuillent obtenir quelque chose qui a de la valeur gratuitement.

----------


## DonQuiche

Et bien il ne reste plus qu' se tourner vers les offres lgales alors. Comment ? Il n'y en n'a pas ? Bon et bien les utilisateurs de Megaupload y ont perdu et personne n'y a gagn quoi que ce soit, bravo.

Accessoirement, y a t-il une astuce juridique ou bien est-ce que de nos jours,  compter du moment o un site web est accessible partout dans le monde, on peut tre condamn dans n'importe quel pays ? Les diteurs de contenu peuvent-ils maintenant porter plainte dans tous les pays de l'OCDE afin de cumuler les peines de prison ? Certains pays de l'OCDE acceptent-ils des extraditions dans le cas de peines infmes (cas d'un webmaster qui serait condamn selon certaines lois iraniennes par exemple - comme pourraient l'tre les cadres de Megaupload si les diteurs portaient plainte l-bas) ?

----------


## Kannagi

> Pas vraiment , les gens tlchargent gnralement les oeuvres connues. Ils veuillent obtenir quelque chose qui a de la valeur gratuitement.


Il y a un exelent contre exemple les manga/Animes.
C'est pas grce au publicit ni au prjug de M6 et TF1 qui a fait de la pub au manga,c'est surtout le tlchargement illgal qui a fait connaitre Naruto et plein autre Animes,un nouvel anime tu le connait grce au tlchargement illgal pas grce a la pub , ou de connaitre avant tu cherche une serie tu trouve quelque chose tu regarde et puis d'achete.

Inversement je tlcharge des anime que j'ai dj  achet (j'utilise pas le DVD).

@DonQuiche c'est le principal probleme que je vois,le piratage c'est trs secondaire ,on va se trouver sous quel juridiction ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> En gnral , dans un cloud ,c'est l'uploader qui paie le service et la bande passante. Libre  lui en suite de facturer l'acces  ses services.


Rien n'empeche une socit a avoir un autre business model.



> Ici , on demande  l'utilisateur de payer pour tlcharger plus rapidement , et certains fichiers , au dessus de 300 meg ne pouvaient tre accessible que via paiement je crois. L'uploader ne paie rien. Ce n'est donc pas un service cloud, mais bien un service de distribution bien qu'illgal.


La limite est de 1Go
J'utilisais ce service depuis des annes, sans rien dbourser. 

Pour information, voici les conditions quand on est enregistr, mais sans payer : 
Il y a 1 mois (le systme a changer depuis)
 - 25 secondes d'attentes
 - 1dl a la fois
 - limite de dl au dessus de 5.6MO/secondes(c'est ma limite de connexion - 50Mbits/sec, donc je ne sais pas si ca monte au dessus)

Le nouveau systme : 
 - temps d'attente qui dpends de l'encombrement
 - 1 dl a la fois
 - toujours aussi rapide, mme si des fois ca arrive de tlcharger a 20ko/secondes(1 fois sur 30 environ, les autres fois c'est a pleine vitesse)

Au passage, il ont coup les serveurs, mais aussi les DNS non ? Avec de nouveaux serveurs, je suppose que le service peut repartir en quelques heures.

Quid des DNS autres comme google, ou open dns ?

----------


## camus3

Il y a quelques annes tu avais bien une limite de poids au tlchargement gratuit genre 300 meg, aprs il fallait payer. Je suis sr  100%. que les conditions aient changes peut tre.
Pour le business model , il prouve tout simplement que MU n'tait pas un simple remote hard drive mais bel et bien un distributeur puisque l'on tait inciter  tlcharger en "premium". Et comme dit plus haut les uploaders taient aussi rmunrs ( points MEGA upload , ect ... ) donc plus quelqu'un uploadait un contenu "populaire" , plus il gagnait de points.

----------


## Kannagi

> Il y a quelques annes tu avais bien une limite de poids au tlchargement gratuit , aprs il fallait pay. Je suis sr  100%. que les conditions aient chang peut tre.
> Pour le business model , il prouve tout simplement que MU n'tait pas un simple remote hard drive mais bel et bien un distributeur puisque l'on tait inciter  tlcharger en "premium". Et comme dit plus haut les uploaders taient aussi rmunrs ( points MEGA upload , ect ... ) donc plus quelqu'un uploadait un contenu "populaire" , plus il gagnait de points.


Et alors ce contenu pourrait etre du contenu lgal ? 
Ce systme pousse seulement a plus de partage,et normal vu que MU dbutait il valait bien que MU se dmarque , aprs a s'est allg vu qu'il etait en position dominante.




> D'autre part , les chefs d'accusations sont entre autre le racket , et le blanchiment d'argent.


a c'est le chef accusation , c'est comme le gars de Wikileaks souponn dtre un violeurs.

Mais bon a explique toujours pas pourquoi c'est la justice amricaine qui s'occupe de cette affaire , Kim tait en nouvelle zlande et origine allemande .

----------


## berceker united

Je sais pas si mgaupload avait une politique interne pour supprimer les fichiers juges illgaux. Si oui, c'est pas comme si elle se rendait complice dans le cas contraire, ils savaient  quoi il se risquaient. 
Maintenant, je me demande si c'tait pas une arrestation programm, c'est  dire qu'ils savaient tt ou tard qu'ils allaient tre arrt. 
Si je regarde dans la chronologie, il y a quelque semaines, Mgaupload avaient fait une campagne publicitaire en impliquant des artistes reconnus. Il y a eu une raction trs rapide des maisons de disque. Cette affaire  fait de la publicit  Megaupload et donn une certaine lgitim au yeux du public en y incorporant des artistes. La justice est intervenu et ferme mgaupload, raction mondial sur cette action en faveurs de Megaupload. Ces derniers avaient prmdit leur actions commercial ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> a c'est le chef accusation , c'est comme le gars de Wikileaks souponn dtre un violeurs.


Oui enfin, le dossier d'accusation est quand mme vachement solide, avec mails et coordonnes bancaires  l'appui. Comparer cela  un simple tmoignage de deux nanas comme dans l'affaire WL est quelque peu cavalier.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

Si j'avais quelques millions, juste de quoi me payer un data-center, je ferais a:

1) Je tourne un film de cinq heures, nimporte quoi pourvu que a dure plus longtemps que n'importe quel autre film.

2) Je dpose le copyright de ce film pourri dans tous les pays, et je ne donne aucune autorisation de le diffuser.

3) Mais je le laisse disponible quelque part sur internet, sur un serveur situ dans un pays sr. Et je ne poursuis pas ceux qui le tlchargent (sauf exception, voir plus loin).

4) Je met  disposition des internautes un fichier (on va l'appeler FICHIER) qui est le mix entre mon film (on va l'appeler MONFILM) et un film DVD (LESCHTIS par exemple), avec la fonction xor:



```
FICHIER = MONFILM xor LESCHTIS
```

mais comme la fonction xor est rversible, on a aussi:



```
MONFILM = FICHIER xor LESCHTIS
```

et



```
LESCHTIS = FICHIER xor MONFILM
```

Conclusion:

- FICHIER ressemble  une suite alatoire de bits, et, sans MONFILM, rien ne prouve qu'il soit issu de MONFILM et de LESCHTIS (c'est pourquoi le code de Vernam est impossible  dcrypter): il pourrait aussi bien tre issu de n'importe quel autre film et d'une suite de bits sans signification.

- Si quelqu'un m'accuse d'avoir diffus LESCHTIS, il faut qu'il le prouve. Et pour le prouver, il doit reconnaitre qu'il a tlcharg MONFILM, ce qui est illgal puisque j'en suis propritaire exclusif.

Bon, a ralentit un peu le tlchargement. Les internautes devront tlcharger FICHIER et MONFILM pour visionner LESCHTIS.

----------


## camus3

> Et alors ce contenu pourrait etre du contenu lgal ? 
> Ce systme pousse seulement a plus de partage,et normal vu que MU dbutait il valait bien que MU se dmarque , aprs a s'est allg vu qu'il etait en position dominante.


Avec des si on met Paris en bouteille.

Le fait que le contenu partag tait illgal tait bien connu de MU , et l'illgalit semble totalement intgr au business model de MU , selon l'acte d'accusation du FBI.
Pourquoi dfendre des types qui n'en valent pas la peine ? parce que tu pouvais regarder Bleach ou Naruto gratuitement ?

----------


## berceker united

Ce qui me sidre quand mme, c'est le pouvoir qu'a le secteur cinmatographique et de la musique. A eux seul, j'ai l'impression qu'ils ont leur propre police, leur propre gouvernement et agissent comme ils veulent. Ils ont telle pouvoir que a m'tonnerait pas que bientt je puisse entendre parler de la "Police UniversalMusic". 
vous imaginez si chaque secteur se mettaient a faire ce genre de chose ? Le lobby des boulangers vont fermer Darty parce que ces derniers vendent des machines  pain parce que c'est interdit car a leur casse les bnfices ?

Rappelons quand mme que l'industrie cinmatographique et du disque se sont bien gav sur l'exercice 2011.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> - Si quelqu'un m'accuse d'avoir diffus LESCHTIS, il faut qu'il le prouve. Et pour le prouver, il doit reconnaitre qu'il a tlcharg MONFILM, ce qui est illgal puisque j'en suis propritaire exclusif.


Y a rien de plus marrant qu'un informaticien, par moments.  ::mouarf:: 

Ce que tu as juste oubli, c'est que ta mthode de diffusion n'est pas enferme dans un coffre-fort, et que au moins les gens qui la tlchargent vont tre au courant. Et que le secret n'existe pas vraiment sur le Net. Par consquent, il ne sera pas trs dur pour un ayant droit de tomber sur un document (Web ou mail trs probablement) qui identifie la mthode. A partir de l, une enqute sera ouverte et on va venir chez toi et te demander, document du juge  l'appui, de donner ta "cl de chiffrement" (le fichier MONFILM) sous peine d'aller faire un petit tour en taule pour obstruction d'une enqute.

Bref, c'est un systme qui peut tout juste servir  diffuser de faon restreinte un ficher (mais alors, un simple chiffrement suffit), mais  partir du moment o ta mthode sera connue, les carottes sont cuites.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le lobby des boulangers vont fermer Darty parce que ces derniers vendent des machines  pain parce que c'est interdit car a leur casse les bnfices ?


A part que les boulangers ne dtiennent pas le brevet sur la baguette ni sur le processus de sa fabrication. L est la nuance. Donc ce ne sont pas des ayant droit comme l'est un Universal ou un Sony.




> Rappelons quand mme que l'industrie cinmatographique et du disque se sont bien gav sur l'exercice 2011.


Quand je vois les comptes d'UMG (je parle de musique ici), j'en doute trs fortement. A suivre quand ils vont publier les comptes 2011  ::P:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> D'autre part , les chefs d'accusations sont entre autre le racket , et le blanchiment d'argent.


Le blanchiment d'argent je pense savoir de quoi il s'agit, s'ils peuvent diffrencier l'argent fait grce aux tlchargements illgaux et qu'ils le dclarent comme tant issu de la partie lgale de l'affaire, il y a blanchiment d'argent. Reste  prouver qu'ils pouvaient comptablement lier un dollar  un tlchargement illgal ou non, ce qui n'est pas dit avec leur modle d'abonnement.

Le racket organis, par contre...si quelqu'un peut me dire sur quoi repose la charge, j'en serais reconnaissant  ::):

----------


## ymoreau

Au passage, j'tais tent de croire au complot des majors, mais selon l'analyse numerama de l'acte d'accusation :



> Anecdote amusante. L'acte d'accusation nous apprend qu'Universal Music avait envisag en novembre 2010 d'ouvrir des discussions avec MegaUpload pour l'ouverture de leur service lgal MegaBox. La maison de disques du groupe Vivendi tait prte  ouvrir son catalogue  condition que la socit instaure un filtrage proactif pour dtecter les contenus Universal  supprimer de MegaUpload, qu'elle limite le nombre de tlchargements par fichier, et qu'elle soit plus ractive dans le traitement des demandes de retraits de contenus.

----------


## jeroy

Megaupload tait centralis, ce qui est contraire  l'ADN mme du Net. On a pas invent le P2P pour rien, c'est pour pallier  ce type de takedown: pas de serveurs centralisant le contenu = pas d'embrouilles.

Dont acte, s'ils se sont fait choper, c'est surtout parce que leur modle tait "flawed by design" techniquement, depuis le dpart, je n'ai jamais utilis Megaupload et le DDL pour a, le bust est invitable si on va contre l'ADN mme du Net.

----------


## Kannagi

> Avec des si on met Paris en bouteille.
> 
> Le fait que le contenu partag tait illgal tait bien connu de MU , et l'illgalit semble totalement intgr au business model de MU , selon l'acte d'accusation du FBI.
> Pourquoi dfendre des types qui n'en valent pas la peine ? parce que tu pouvais regarder Bleach ou Naruto gratuitement ?


Mauvaise pioche j'aime ni naruto ni bleach,et je regarde quasiment plus anime.
C'est pas des 'Si' , il y avait du contenu lgal genre le mien,et oui a me fait 'chier' de perdre je que j'avais mis.

D'ailleurs je l'ai dit plus hauts ce qui me drange dans cet affaire ce n'est pas ces fichiers illgaux ou pas,mais plutt les moyen monopolis pour ce genre action,Le FBI en plus arrte un tranger pour le conduire sous la justice amricaine , je trouve cela exagr pour une plainte qui se base principalement sur le tlchargement illgal.

----------


## 10_GOTO_10

> Ce que tu as juste oubli, c'est que ta mthode de diffusion n'est pas enferme dans un coffre-fort, et que au moins les gens qui la tlchargent vont tre au courant.


Bien sr ! Je donnerais mme le mode d'emploi.




> Par consquent, il ne sera pas trs dur pour un ayant droit de tomber sur un document (Web ou mail trs probablement) qui identifie la mthode. A partir de l, une enqute sera ouverte et on va venir chez toi et te demander, document du juge  l'appui, de donner ta "cl de chiffrement" (le fichier MONFILM) sous peine d'aller faire un petit tour en taule pour obstruction d'une enqute.


Pas besoin de venir chez moi, relis le 3) : Je laisse mon film  disposition, pour tout le monde.




> Bref, c'est un systme qui peut tout juste servir  diffuser de faon restreinte un ficher (mais alors, un simple chiffrement suffit), mais  partir du moment o ta mthode sera connue, les carottes sont cuites.


Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris: le but est bien de diffuser LESCHTIS ou n'importe quel autre film,  la manire de MegaUpload.

----------


## blanchonvincent

universal.com ?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le racket organis, par contre...si quelqu'un peut me dire sur quoi repose la charge, j'en serais reconnaissant


a c'est parce que les journalistes s'y connaissent en droit comme un pingouin s'y connat en sdimentologie des dunes du Sahara.

En effet "racketeering" (ou pour tre encore plus prcis "racketeering activity") a une dfinition beaucoup plus large que le simple mot "Racket". La dfinition se trouve dans le 1961 de l'United States Code et dispose la chose suivante:




> (1) racketeering activity means [...] (B) any act which is indictable under any of the following provisions of title 18, United States Code: 
> 
> {Ici une liste longue comme le bras d'articles, dont ceux qui nous intressent sont les suivants - Graf}
> 
> section 2319 (*relating to criminal infringement of a copyright*), section 2319A (r*elating to unauthorized fixation of and trafficking in sound recordings and music videos of live musical performances*), [...]
> 
> section 1956 (*relating to the laundering of monetary instruments*), section 1957 (*relating to engaging in monetary transactions in property derived from specified unlawful activity*),


(Bolds mine - Graf)

Ca fait 4 points rpondant  la dfinition, d'ou le point 1 de l'indictment act.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pas besoin de venir chez moi, relis le 3) : Je laisse mon film  disposition, pour tout le monde.


Oui, mais comme tu as interdit de diffuser le film, tu peux pas le tlcharg sans tre en violation du droit d'auteur  :;): 

Du reste, je ne suis mme pas persuad cette mme position (mettre ton film  disposition tout en interdisant sa diffusion) soit dfendable en droit, mais c'est une question un peu plus complexe.

----------


## pmithrandir

10 goto 10, le seul soucis dans ton raisonnement, c'est que les policiers ont le droit de s'affranchir du droit d'auteur. Cad qu'ils ont le droit de demander a un juge de les autoriser a te demander ton fichier, mme a te forcer a le faire.

une fois qu'ils ont al clef, ils peuvent prouver que tu es impliqu.

Si tu avais vraiment de l'argent, tu achterais une plateforme offshore, un satellite de diffusion et tu irais en territoire international. la tu ferais ce que tu veux... a la condition d'tre bien arm, parce qu'ils viendront te couler.

Pour rpondre par ailleur au commentaire prcdent, c'est vrai qu'on comprend mal pourquoi ils ne se sont pas diversifi dans le monde entier.
Leurs concurrents vont avoir le bon gout de le faire sous peu je pense.

Ca me fait penser au passage aux messages envoys aux team de fansub il y a un an pour les dissuader de faire naruto en les menaant de fermer leur site web. ils ont arret, et le mme jour existait fansub-resistance qui tait disponible sur pleins de miroir et rpliqu a toute vitesse en cas de suppression.

bizarrement, plus de problme.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ca me fait penser au passage aux messages envoys aux *team de fansub* il y a un an pour les dissuader de * faire naruto* en les menaant de fermer leur site web. ils ont arret, et le mme jour existait *fansub-resistance* qui tait disponible sur pleins de miroir et rpliqu a toute vitesse en cas de suppression..


 :8O: 

Quelqu'un peut traduire cela dans une langue intelligible pour tout un chacun ou fournir un lexique des termes en gras ?

----------


## nirgal76

> Alors aprs ces derniers vont surement renforcer leurs contrles pour tre conformes  la lgislation mais c'est trs simple  contourner par les "pirates". Un simple rar avec un mot de passe et un nom  la con du style "photos.de.vacances.rar" et c'est rgl, l'hbergeur ne peut rien faire.
> 
> Bref, un coup d'pe dans l'eau, un bon gros splash mais a sert  rien.


Ces "pirates" auront toujours un coup d'avance et les gouvernements le savent, et s'en foutent. Ce type de population n'achete pas de toutes faons. 
Ils font toutes ces fermeture et autres Hadopi pour dcourager le grand public, celui qui achte, qui n'y connait pas grand chose cdera  la peur et reprendra les achats. Je pense pas que ce soit un coup d'pe dans l'eau pour ces gens l.
Et les gens peuvent se rebeller  longueur de forum, c'est ferm et a le restera et ils continueront  en fermer sans que l'on ne puisse rien faire (surtout pas les pathtiques attaques DDOS d'anonymous). 
Je ne dis pas que j'ai jamais tlcharg illgalement, a m'arrive mme encore. Ddes logiciels et des sries en cours de diffusion aux US, n'existant pas sous forme achetable. Mais jamais de films ou musique, trop surveill et je dois tre difficile car il n'y a pas grand chose qui m'interesse dans la soupe culturelle actuelle. L Megaupload, c'tait devenu un tel piratage de masse qu'il tait en surcis et fallait s'y attendre. 
On est arriv au point que de plus en plus de personnes ne comprennent mme plus qu'il faille acheter les choses et que les voler est illgal (baisse de QI mondiale gnralise ?). Se servir est devenu "normal". Bien sur, on me sortir les (stupides) arguments que ces industries ne ce sont jamais aussi bien portes. Et alors ? parceque quelqu'un gagne de l'argent, a donne le droit de le voler ?
Comprenez bien, je ne suis pas contre un petit larcin de temps en temps, mais la conso illgale de masse comme a, je trouve a aussi malsain que la conso de masse lgale. C'est le mme abrutissement.
Ca tlcharge 100 films ou albums par mois (et pas que du bon !), a les regarde ou les coute  peine, mme plus le temps d'apprcier ce que l'on regarde ou coute, a remplit les disques durs de jeux et a joue  tout (et donc rien) en mme temps sans en apprcier un seul. Ces downloader fous sont devenus des montreuses machines  consommer, moi c'est a qui me dsole dans toute cette histoire 
Et envoyer des milliers de trucs illgaux par jour sur ce genre de serveurs qui pourrait servir lgalement  beaucoup d'autres (mais comme ils ne peuvent pas se retenir (dfaut de jeunesse ?  :;):  ) d'tre le premier  rendre tel ou tel truc dispo, a attire les foudres et donne une fermeture qui emmerde tout le monde. Donc, en plus d'tre con, c'est goiste.
Je ne vois qu'un seul avantage  cette affaire, c'est qu'a chaque fermeture comme a, a fait un voluer les technologie vers des choses un peu mieux (exemple : ils ont tellement tap sur Emule que a  dvelopp et a m'a fait passer sur Torrent et je les en remercie !)

----------


## pmithrandir

On est entre informaticien la, un minimum de pratique de l'anglais est requis dans notre travail.

team ca doit parler a tout le monde.
fansub, c'est le sous titrage par les fan, donc amateur, en gnral sur des dessins anims japonais
faire, dans le sens de s'occuper de naruto

rfrence : 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fansub
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Team


Pour mes download, je passais par les torrent au canada, j'tais revenu sur megaupload en France, et j'ai commenc a revenir sur le site sudois depuis mon arrive en Roumanie. (film en meilleur qualit). j'y retournerais pour les sries aussi... pas bien grave.

----------


## Acropole

megaupload-le-fbi-revele-les-coulisses-du-piratage-organise.php

175 millions _au total depuis 2005_. Pas 175 millions de bnfice, comme il a t dit ici, et pas par an.
Ridicule en comparaison des sommes cumules des dpenses des industries du cinma, de la tl, des jeux vidos, de la musique et des livres.
Le systme n'est donc absolument pas viable en l'tat et il y'a un gouffre avant d'arriver  gagner les milliards manquants avec la pub.

----------


## tonnebrre

c'est la guerre chez les hackers

----------


## vazkeizh

> Ces "pirates" auront toujours un coup d'avance et les gouvernements le savent, et s'en foutent. Ce type de population n'achete pas de toutes faons. 
> Ils font toutes ces fermeture et autres Hadopi pour dcourager le grand public, celui qui achte, qui n'y connait pas grand chose cdera  la peur et reprendra les achats. Je pense pas que ce soit un coup d'pe dans l'eau pour ces gens l.
> Et les gens peuvent se rebeller  longueur de forum, c'est ferm et a le restera et ils continueront  en fermer sans que l'on ne puisse rien faire (surtout pas les pathtiques attaques DDOS d'anonymous). 
> Je ne dis pas que j'ai jamais tlcharg illgalement, a m'arrive mme encore. Ddes logiciels et des sries en cours de diffusion aux US, n'existant pas sous forme achetable. Mais jamais de films ou musique, trop surveill et je dois tre difficile car il n'y a pas grand chose qui m'interesse dans la soupe culturelle actuelle. L Megaupload, c'tait devenu un tel piratage de masse qu'il tait en surcis et fallait s'y attendre. 
> On est arriv au point que de plus en plus de personnes ne comprennent mme plus qu'il faille acheter les choses et que les voler est illgal (baisse de QI mondiale gnralise ?). Se servir est devenu "normal". Bien sur, on me sortir les (stupides) arguments que ces industries ne ce sont jamais aussi bien portes. Et alors ? parceque quelqu'un gagne de l'argent, a donne le droit de le voler ?
> Comprenez bien, je ne suis pas contre un petit larcin de temps en temps, mais la conso illgale de masse comme a, je trouve a aussi malsain que la conso de masse lgale. C'est le mme abrutissement.
> Ca tlcharge 100 films ou albums par mois (et pas que du bon !), a les regarde ou les coute  peine, mme plus le temps d'apprcier ce que l'on regarde ou coute, a remplit les disques durs de jeux et a joue  tout (et donc rien) en mme temps sans en apprcier un seul. Ces downloader fous sont devenus des montreuses machines  consommer, moi c'est a qui me dsole dans toute cette histoire 
> Et envoyer des milliers de trucs illgaux par jour sur ce genre de serveurs qui pourrait servir lgalement  beaucoup d'autres (mais comme ils ne peuvent pas se retenir (dfaut de jeunesse ?  ) d'tre le premier  rendre tel ou tel truc dispo, a attire les foudres et donne une fermeture qui emmerde tout le monde. Donc, en plus d'tre con, c'est goiste.
> Je ne vois qu'un seul avantage  cette affaire, c'est qu'a chaque fermeture comme a, a fait un voluer les technologie vers des choses un peu mieux (exemple : ils ont tellement tap sur Emule que a  dvelopp et a m'a fait passer sur Torrent et je les en remercie !)


Je lis des choses intressantes dans ta tirade sur la surconsommation. Huxley avait d'ailleurs devin 2/3 choses intressantes  ce sujet :
http://h16free.com/wp-content/upload...llvshuxley.jpg

Cependant j'ai envie de revenir sur quelques points :

- "Ce type de population n'achete pas de toutes faons." :
Bien sur que si. Je tlcharge allgrement une dizaine de disques par semaine, gratuitement (souvent illgalement). a ne mempche pas, quand un disque tlcharg me plait, de l'acheter et d'aller voir l'artiste en concert. Simple vision personnelle de la musique o un amas de bits ne remplacera jamais l'objet physique. Crois le ou pas, j'ai mis 65 la semaine dernire pour un vinyle que j'avais en MP3 320k sur mon DD, et que je n'aurai jamais pu dcouvrir (ou trs difficilement) sans violer la loi (a me fait tout drle d'crire a).
Cela dit, je suis conscient que je ne suis pas forcment reprsentatif de l'ensemble des tlchargeurs illgaux, je veux simplement mettre ma personne dans la balance pour dire que dans certains cas, la mise  disposition gratuite de MP3 sur le net peut tre bnfique  l'industrie du disque. Je dplore qu'il faille pour cela passer par des mthodes illgales. En tout cas, il faut voir plus loin que le tout bte : 1 disque tlcharg = 1 disque vol.

- "Mais jamais de films ou musique, trop surveill et je dois tre difficile car il n'y a pas grand chose qui m'interesse dans la soupe culturelle actuelle."
Je lve les 2 sourcils l. Depuis quand les contenus illgaux doivent-ils se limiter  la "soupe culturelle actuelle" ? Au contraire, Internet m'a permis de m'orienter vers des paysages qui m'taient totalement inconnus et qui n'intressaient pas forcment mes frquentations (coucou Soulseek).
D'ailleurs je veux bien te payer un twix si parmi tes 10 disques prfrs, il y en a plus de 5 qui ne soient pas disponibles sur le Net.

- "(surtout pas les pathtiques attaques DDOS d'anonymous)" :
J'ai souri et j'approuve.

----------


## pmithrandir

Acropole, je pense que tu n'a pas saisi ce que j'ai dit plus haut.

Je compare megaupload  un canal de tlvision.
La TV vit grce a 3 sources de revenus : 
 - les abonnements
 - la pub.
 - les subventions

Mettons qu'on ne parle que des 2 premiers dans un monde non franais.

Le soucis est toujours de voir si le moyen de diffusion coute cher ou pas, s'il faut du monde pour le maintenir en ligne ou pas.

Ici, on voit qu'une socit avec un nombre rduit d'employ a russi a diffuser des uvres sans avoir de problme de trsorerie. Le moyen de diffusion est donc peu cher.

Maintenant, si on prend le mme moyen de diffusion, qu'on ajoute de la pub et qu'on paye la licence de la srie qu'on diffuse, on est dans la lgalit, on paye grce a la pub les droits, et les frais de services compte pour que dalle(principe de dmatrialisation des donnes).(principe de la TV)

Donc, le modle est bien valid, reste maintenant  trouver quelqu'un qui se lancera sur le tlchargement lgal de masse. Ca devrait venir assez vite.

En dehors de cela, on peut effectivement se demander si la fermeture tait ncessaire immdiatement. Comme pour la garde a vue utilise a tort et a travers, la fermeture d'un site ne devrait arriver avant un jugement que lorsqu'elle met en danger la vie de personne. ici, je ne vois pas ou est caractriser l'urgence.

Que l'on soit clair, qu'ils soient coupable ou innocent m'importe peu, seul compte la mthode.

Si megaupload est relax lors du jugement, je n'imagine mme pas la gueule des USA quand les patrons de megaupload attaqueront en retour pour rclamer des dommages et intrts pour le manque a gagner.

----------


## Marco46

> megaupload-le-fbi-revele-les-coulisses-du-piratage-organise.php
> 
> 175 millions _au total depuis 2005_. Pas 175 millions de bnfice, comme il a t dit ici, et pas par an.
> Ridicule en comparaison des sommes cumules des dpenses des industries du cinma, de la tl, des jeux vidos, de la musique et des livres.
> Le systme n'est donc absolument pas viable en l'tat et il y'a un gouffre avant d'arriver  gagner les milliards manquants avec la pub.


Ce qui est ridicule c'est le montant estim du prjudice par les Majors : 500 millions.

----------


## Invit

et youtube c'est pour quand ?? parce que vue le nombre de video musique que l'on peut facilement telecharg afin d'y extraire le son youtube aussi est dans l'iligalit  ::google::  :;):

----------


## Paul TOTH

Bruxelles dnonce la fermeture de Megaupload

La Commission europenne a dnonc la fermeture du site de tlchargement megaupload par la justice amricaine.

----------


## baxou087

C'est amusant, les sites d'Universal et du FBI sont dj rouvert... Hadopi toujours pas!!!

----------


## Acropole

Le patron de MU est un escroc notoire finalement.
Et les attaques des anonymous ? Il me semble que les attaques DOS sont gnralement lances grce  des rseaux d'ordinateurs zombies.
Ces types serraient donc ceux qui essayent de pourrir nos PC tous les jours ? Et il bossent pour un site o les gens (et des entreprises...) envoient et tlchargent des fichiers ?
Personnellement je sais depuis longtemps qu'il ne faut jamais mettre les pieds dans ce genre de site.
Vous tes prvenu.

----------


## minnesota

Je te trouve bien candide Acropole, t'es encore au "tout le monde il est beau tout le monde il est gentil". On se fait escroquer tous les jours  tout va, sur l'essence, sur la bouffe, sur les forfaits... Un de plus ou un de moins, tu crois vraiment que a change quelque chose ? 

Et puis surtout, le service dlivr par MU, non seulement il tait gratuit et efficace, mais ceux qui payaient pour un meilleur service en avaient pour leurs argents. Ceux qui se sont fait escroquer, c'est les ayant droits, pas les clients ou utilisateurs MU. 

Et puis, quand tu vois une bouse au cinma, t'as jamais eu l'impression de t'tre fait avoir comme un lapin... 

Oui, c'est clair, MU apportait un certain quilibre... et je m'en moque que certains ont pu s'enrichir.

----------


## Acropole

O est-ce que j'ai dis "tout le monde il est beau..." ?
Je rpond au contraire  ceux qui prtendent que tout a est l'oeuvre du saint esprit dmocratique et des droits de l'Homme que ce sont des imposteurs.

Sinon, je ne vais plus au cinma depuis des annes. Le dernier film qui m'ai plus, de mmoire, c'est le sixime sens...

Pour les autres histoires, on parle pas du ptrole ou du kilo de peluche ici.

Tu te moque que MU ai pu s'enrichir ? Pourquoi alors les majors n'en aurait pas le droit avec leurs produits ?

----------


## minnesota

Tu crois qu'ils ne s'enrichissent pas ? C'est juste qu'il y a clairement de l'abus, on est littralement spoli... Le revenu par personne de certains acteurs et chanteurs dpasse, et de loin, le PIB du Luxembourg, oui a c'est choquant. Que MU ait pu s'enrichir, non.

Je vais tre honnte, moi je suis cinphile et j'ai une carte de rduction, j'y vais une  deux fois tous les 15 jours. Mais bien sur, j'y vais pas seul, on est deux, trois ou quatre  chaque fois, dont deux ou trois places souvent payes plein pot. Et je peux te dire que prvisualiser un film, a aide  choisir un bon film et a contribue  passer une bonne soire. Les gagnant dans tout a, c'est pas MU, c'est le cinma et les majors. 

Aprs c'est pas vital, je peux trs bien boycotter et envoyez toute l'industrie du cinma se moucher. Bien sur, si je suis tout seul, ou une dizaine, a ne sera pas efficace. Je pense qu'ils ont besoin d'une dmonstration de force. Il faut leur faire savoir qu'on est unis et qu'on nest pas des brebis gares, parce que eux, c'est des loups...

----------


## minnesota

P.-S. Y'aurait pas quelqu'un pour nous faire un bel avatar, "*Touches pas  mon MegaUpload*".

----------


## Captain_JS

@Nirgal76 : perso j'adore le gros clich sur les gens qui tlchargent beaucoup et ne se rendent plus compte des contenus de qualit ou non  ::mouarf::  perso je tlcharge beaucoup pour avoir de quoi regarder dans le RER, et crois moi j'arrive (encore)  reconnatre une daube d'un chef d'oeuvre (pour moi) : la diffrence est que sans le tlchargement illgal ces films ne seraient de toute faon pas regards, et dans le lot des films mconnus y'a des bonnes ppites (dans le sens positif).

La quantit n'est pas synonyme de perte de qualit (si c'est ton cas c'est dommage ...), mais a permet de gouter  tout ...  des films de qualit,  des daubes,  des concepts, sans avoir de pubs, de gens qui jouent avec leur tlphone ou qui donnent des coups de pied dans ton sige ... (pour 10 plein tarif  ::ccool:: )
Mais  part a la crativit va y gagner  ::aie::  c'est sur qu'avec le fric brass par les produits les mieux vendus tous ces lobbys vont pouvoir promouvoir de la merde  ::ccool::

----------


## Elendhil

Mon petit doigt me dit que FileServe sera le prochain ...  ::mouarf::

----------


## millie

> On est arriv au point que de plus en plus de personnes ne comprennent mme plus qu'il faille acheter les choses et que les voler est illgal (baisse de QI mondiale gnralise ?).


J'ai l'impression que tu prends vraiment les gens pour des jambons.
Tu parles de combien de personnes sur 100,  ton avis ?

----------


## Tommy31

> Mon petit doigt me dit que FileServe sera le prochain ...


Argh j'ai un premium chez eux  ::cry::

----------


## Moykala

En fait j'aimerai bien que nos cher ministre r-ouvre le dbat.
- MegaUpload est un site proposant un service d'hebergement de fichier.
- Rien n'empeche les utilisateurs de stocker films et musiques
Qui est responsable ?

- sur l'a10 une 4 voix est limite a 130 kmh, la plupart des usagers roule a 160 voire plus ? Dois-je faire fermer le troncons d'autoroute par les pouvoirs publics parce que certains abusent ?

Doit'on voir cet espace de stockage comme une extension de chez soi ou bien comme une simple location...

Dans le premier cas, megaupload n'a rien a craindre, c'est l'utilisateur qui est responsable de son contenue.

Dans le second cas, je sais pas mais imaginons : 

- J'ai un vehicule que je me suis fait voler (artiste , major..ect).
Je fais ma declaration de vol.
Au bout d'un mois la gendarmerie retrouve mon vehicule dans un parking(espace de stockage) payant de ma ville (megaupload).
Suis je en droit de porter plainte contre la ville/mairie pour recele d'objet vol ?

Sachant que cet "espace de stockage" peut etre utilise pour "stocker" et pas "partager"  ::): 
Il me semble pas avoir lu MegaUpload "espace de partage" dans leur slogan publicitaire. non.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour la comparaison avec l'autoroute, si toute la communication, la repression tait inexistante(ou presque) sur l'autoroute, oui, l'tat accuserait surement la socit qui le gere de mal faire son boulot. Mais elle ne serait pas ferm avant la tenue d'un procs.

C'est la le plus choquant, qu'une socit ait pu tre ferme sur simple presemption.

----------


## Kannagi

Plutt d'accord avec Moykala, mais le problme vient surtout d'une pression des plus puissants, qui pointent les pirates/telechargeurs/youtube/MU/etc comme responsables de leur perte d'argent.

Dj le 'piratage' (j'aime pas ce terme), c'est pas du vol, on peut parler de contrefaon mais pas de vol.
Pour Kim Dotcom certes le dossier n'est pas fameux, mais pourquoi un escroc ? Il a vol de l'argent a qui ? personne  ce que je sache, on parle de MU et de son PDG comme des gros criminels, c'est exagr dans le sens o il y a le 'mal', je m'explique : MU n'est pas responsable de ses utilisateurs, de plus il y a aucune preuve concrte que le tlchargement soit li a la baisse des ventes (sinon comment expliquer le manga /jeux vido qui sont les plus tlchargs et qui marchent plutt bien), les causes peuvent tre multiples, manque d'offre lgale, crise conomique, diversification de l'offre, mauvais format etc. 

Donc en gros mme si on pourra dire que Kim tait bien au courant que MU servait le tlchargement illgal, la punition est par contre exagre (60 ans de prison, on tue quelqu'un en on a moins....) sachant que dans les faits il n'a caus aucun tort (pas de perte argent pour les majors) et pas responsable de ses utilisateurs (comme les autres constructeurs automobiles qui construisent des voitures rapides et savent pertinemment que leurs utilisateurs dpasseront la vitesse autoris par la loi)..

----------


## alex en droit

> La justice amricaine ferme Megaupload, le web rplique et les hactivistes s'attaquent aux sites du gouvernement


Tel le prjudice que l'on subit, tel le chtiment que l'on inflige ! Fracture pour fracture, oeil pour oeil, dent pour dent  ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> En fait j'aimerai bien que nos cher ministre r-ouvre le dbat.
> - MegaUpload est un site proposant un service d'hebergement de fichier.
> - Rien n'empeche les utilisateurs de stocker films et musiques
> Qui est responsable ?


Combien de personnes utilisaient MegaUpload comme une "sauvegarde externe" (sachant qu'on a tous des disques externes, et dropbox, et le cloud et chaipaquoi)? Personnellement, je ne connais personne dans ce cas, mais beaucoup de gens qui l'utilisaient pour tlcharger des sries/films. 

Si c'tait "juste" un site d'hbergement ou de partage au sein de petits groupes, il n'y aurait pas de problme. Personne ne songe  fermer dropbox ou des choses du genre. Mais dropbox ne met pas tes fichiers  disposition de tout le monde, avec un systme de recherche permettant de les trouver trs vite...

Le problme, c'est que le site avait une autre vocation (diffusion gratuite de contenu payant), et que la faon de rmunrer certains de ses uploaders (trange a, pour un site d'hbergement) prouve l'intention dlictueuse. Je crois que c'est pour cela que le FBI a pu employer la manire forte, et obtenir l'aide de la Nouvelle Zlande pour arrter Kim Dotcom. 




> - sur l'a10 une 4 voix est limite a 130 kmh, la plupart des usagers roule a 160 voire plus ? Dois-je faire fermer le troncons d'autoroute par les pouvoirs publics parce que certains abusent ?


Sur une autoroute la plupart des usagers roulent en dessous de la limite de vitesse, tu as l'impression inverse parce que tu vois mieux ceux qui roulent vite (qui te doublent). En ville, quand la majorit dpasse la limite, on met des ralentisseurs, des rond points et autres...

Sur une autoroute ou une grande route, aux tronons o tout le monde roule trop vite, il y a gnralement des radars et des gendarmes (et des gens qui geignent aprs s'tre fait choper...)




> Doit'on voir cet espace de stockage comme une extension de chez soi ou bien comme une simple location...
> 
> Dans le premier cas, megaupload n'a rien a craindre, c'est l'utilisateur qui est responsable de son contenue.


Ce n'est pas certain. Les pouvoirs publics ont la possibilit, par exemple, de faire fermer un caf ou une salle de concert pour tapage nocturne, mme si ce ne sont pas les patrons qui font du bruit, et mme s'ils ont mis au dessus du bar un criteau 'pas de bruit svp'. 

Et si,  l'tage de ton bar, tu installes des petites chambres que tu loues  la demi heure, avec des miroirs au plafond, un cabinet de toilette et un joli clairage rouge, tu auras beau crire en gros "salle de confrence" et dire que tu n'y entres jamais, tu tomberas pour proxntisme en moins de temps qu'il n'en faut pour dire "Dodo la saumure".

Si on applique la lgislation courante, les mesures prises contre MU ne sont pas trs tonnantes. Ce qui change, je crois, c'est que jusque l, toutes ces dispositions relatives aux lieux publics et au monde rel ne s'appliquaient pas  l'internet. 




> Dans le second cas, je sais pas mais imaginons : 
> - J'ai un vehicule que je me suis fait voler (artiste , major..ect).
> Je fais ma declaration de vol.
> Au bout d'un mois la gendarmerie retrouve mon vehicule dans un parking(espace de stockage) payant de ma ville (megaupload).
> Suis je en droit de porter plainte contre la ville/mairie pour recele d'objet vol ?


Tu peux porter plainte, le recel est un crime. Si la voiture est abandonne, cela n'a pas beaucoup de chance d'aboutir (la ville plaidera sa bonne foi, et gagnera), mais si maintenant tu retrouve ta tl chez un "petit revendeur", avec des tas d'autres tls d'occasion (toutes mystrieusement abandonnes l), il me parait certaint que le revendeur tombera pour recel.

Francois

----------


## ZiGoM@r

MegaUpload faisait des profits, et je prfre que se soit lui qui soit condamn plutt que leurs clients, comme c'tait le cas il y a quelques annes lorsqu'on demandait des rparations astronomiques  de simples citoyens.
Cependant, sur le plan moral, j'estime tre totalement responsable de ce je tlcharge (ou upload). La plateforme n'tait qu'un outil et on ne condamne pas les vendeurs d'armes pour les crimes commit avec.
Hadopi est donc probablement plus cohrent, mais du coup beaucoup moins efficace. Reste alors le choix entre un internet plus contrl et un nouveau business model. Le premier est irraliste et le second plus pratique pour le consommateur ; les jeux sont faits !

La demande est clairement identifie, et depuis longtemps. L'offre lgale n'existe pas et ce n'est pas  cause du tlchargement illgal : le cinma et le DVD sont dj en concurrence avec, l'industrie ne pourrait qu'y gagner en comptitivit. Tant que le "piratage" sera plus pratique que l'achat et que l'cart de prix restera si lev, il est inconcevable que qui que se soit arrte de tlcharger.
Malheureusement et contrairement aux sites illgaux, le droit d'auteur comme le copyright empcherons toujours les plateformes lgales d'avoir un catalogue satisfaisant, c'est  dire complet. C'est pourtant ce que les consommateurs dsirent, et je suis certain qu'il sont prt a payer pour cela. Que vaut une industrie qui refuse obstinment de rpondre  la demande ?

----------


## Acropole

Y'en a qui parlent sans mme s'tre renseign sur le sujet.
MU s'est rendu coupable de ne pas avoir supprimer des fichiers illgaux, plus d'un an aprs que la demande leur ai t faite par les ayants droits.
Des mails internet incitent les salaris  ne pas trop supprimer de fichier par ce que c'est mauvais pour leur business <- volont manifeste de receler des contrefaons et d'en tirer profit.
Des pressions sur des socits externes, notamment PayPal en les menaant de reprsailles s'ils ne ferment pas les comptes des concurrents de MU (en argumentant en plus qu'ils sont des sites illgaux !)
Blanchiment d'argent.
Tout ceci aprs un an d'enqute du FBI et non pas sur un coup de tte d'un cowboy zl.
En plus, vu le pass du type et les soutiens qu'il a ces derniers jours, ceux qui ont envoy des fichiers et donn leur numro de compte bancaire devraient se faire du soucis.

----------


## Aiekick

Et a a vous donne envie d'aller sur les services Cloud que tout le monde nous propose ??

Parce que on voit bien encore une fois que si le site ferme, bah on a plus accs a nos fichiers !!!

Pour MU, vous connaissez le pourcentage d'utilisateur qui en font une utilisation lgale ?

----------


## Elendhil

> MU s'est rendu coupable de ne pas avoir supprimer des fichiers illgaux, plus d'un an aprs que la demande leur ai t faite par les ayants droits.
> Des mails internet incitent les salaris  ne pas trop supprimer de fichier par ce que c'est mauvais pour leur business <- volont manifeste de receler des contrefaons et d'en tirer profit.
> Des pressions sur des socits externes, notamment PayPal en les menaant de reprsailles s'ils ne ferment pas les comptes des concurrents de MU (en argumentant en plus qu'ils sont des sites illgaux !)
> Blanchiment d'argent.


Le plus gros problme pour eux c'est surtout qu'ils ont *rmunrs les Uploaders*  en fonction du trafic gnr vers ces fichiers qu'ils savaient parfaitement illgaux.

Donc la c'est vraiment foutu pour eux ... Ils vont prendre trs trs cher.

Et pourquoi les USA sont intervenus ? Ils ne pouvaient pas maintenir le trafic correctement depuis Hong-Kong , ils ont mis des *serveurs sur le territoire amricain* ! Etant sur le sol amricain , cela tombe sous leur juridiction ...

Donc cela leur donne le droit de lancer un mandat d'arrt international.

Il aurait d se payer un bon avocat plutt qu'une Cadillac rose  ::ptdr:: 


Sinon si vous voulez juste partager des fichiers de faon priv il y a l'offre d'OVH :

hubiC , c'est bien moins cher ( gratuit 25 go, 100go 10euros/an, 70 euro/an illimit) , de plus l'accs est scuris par certificat ssl et les donnes qui transitent sont chiffres.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Le plus gros problme pour eux c'est surtout qu'ils ont *rmunrs les Uploaders*  en fonction du trafic gnr vers ces fichiers qu'ils savaient parfaitement illgaux.


Qu'est ce qui te dit qu'ils tait officiellement au courant qu'il s'agissait de fichier illgaux ? Apparemment la loi (de protection de la vie prive je suppose) leur interdit de consulter les fichiers partags par leurs clients, et je doute qu'ils aient attendu des plaintes pour rmunrer les uploaders en consquence.

----------


## Acropole

> Qu'est ce qui te dit qu'ils tait officiellement au courant qu'il s'agissait de fichier illgaux ?


Des mails internes saisis par le FBI.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Franois Hollande veut remplacer l'HADOPI. Il compte aussi mettre  contribution les FAI et les fabricants de matriel, "ceux qui en profitent le plus directement", pour le financement de la cration.

Malheureusement, restent quelques questions. Remplacer par quoi ? Qu'en sera-t-il pour les "pirates" ? Et pour les changes non-marchands ?

Comme le disait la grand-mre de Martine Aubry :  Quand c'est flou, c'est qu'il y a un loup.

----------


## Charvalos

En tout cas, les Anonymous ne chment pas.  ::D:

----------


## Moykala

Mega-Indictment
...

----------


## x2011

Les anonymous seront au Brsil pour contester selon cet article:

http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...anonymous.html

----------


## Gecko

Filesonic abandonne et devient un simple service de cloud computing

*Mise  jour du 23/01/2012*

Filesonic vient d'abandonner en dsactivant les fonctionnalits communautaires de partage de fichiers. En clair, le site ne permet plus que lupload de fichiers et daccder aux fichiers que lon a personnellement uploads, fini le partage des fichiers envoys chez Filesonic.

Ctait  prvoir, les sites de direct download les plus en vogues prennent peur. Si Filesonic a choisi de perdurer sous la forme de Cloud Computing d'autres fermeront ce qui va srement rendre le direct download impopulaire. 

Les rseaux Peer to Peer gagnent en performances depuis la fermeture de Megaupload et l'abandon des partages de Filesonic. On peut penser que ces rseaux vont redevenir  la mode dans un futur plus ou moins proche.

----------


## Floral

D'un point de vue purement technique, je trouve salutaire pour le rseau que ce sites ferment: si cela favorise alors le p2p et donc le vrai internet (vs Minitel 2.0) en plus de limiter le risque d' embouteillage .
Cela ne remet pas en cause cependant mon aversion pour les droits oisins au droit d'auteur.

----------


## Lyche

> D'un point de vue purement technique, je trouve salutaire pour le rseau que ce sites ferment: si cela favorise alors le p2p et donc le vrai internet (vs Minitel 2.0) en plus de limiter le risque d' embouteillage .
> Cela ne remet pas en cause cependant mon aversion pour les droits oisins au droit d'auteur.


Oui sauf que les rseaux P2P sont surveills (pas tous mais quand mme) par la magie HADOPI, donc c'est une autre forme de censure si tu tiens pas  recevoir une belle lettre du gouvernement ^^

----------


## Barsy

> Oui sauf que les rseaux P2P sont surveills (pas tous mais quand mme) par la magie HADOPI, donc c'est une autre forme de censure si tu tiens pas  recevoir une belle lettre du gouvernement ^^


Internautes, soyez prvenus !! Si vous tlchargez, vous risquez de recevoir un mail !!
Si vous recommencez, vous aurez un mail et une lettre recommande !!
Et si vous recommencez...euh... ben pour le moment, vous aurez rien...   ::aie:: 

a rigole pas chez HADOPI !!

Sinon, depuis que j'ai internet, j'ai assist  la mort de Napster, de Kazaa, de plusieurs serveurs EMule (ce qui au final  tu Emule), de plusieurs sites de partage de liens torrents (alors que beaucoup d'autres sont ns depuis), et maintenant de MegaUpload.
Au final, je me dis que c'est encore un coup d'pe dans l'eau, d'autres sites ou d'autre mthodes de tlchargements feront surface...

----------


## Invit

C'est sur que pour le FBI, c'est la chose la plus importante a faire sur notre plante en ce moment ... Quand on pense que les demandes de la France pour fermer des sites qui font l'apologie de la pdophilie (lgaux aux USA au nom de la sacro sainte libert d'expression ... le partage de fichiers   caractre pdophiles est par contre interdit ouf!) se sont solds par des checs ... Un poids deux mesures ...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Internautes, soyez prvenus !! Si vous tlchargez, vous risquez de recevoir un mail !!
> Si vous recommencez, vous aurez un mail et une lettre recommande !!
> Et si vous recommencez...euh... ben pour le moment, vous aurez rien...  
> 
> a rigole pas chez HADOPI !!
> 
> Sinon, depuis que j'ai internet, j'ai assist  la mort de Napster, de Kazaa, de plusieurs serveurs EMule (ce qui au final  tu Emule), de plusieurs sites de partage de liens torrents (alors que beaucoup d'autres sont ns depuis), et maintenant de MegaUpload.
> Au final, je me dis que c'est encore un coup d'pe dans l'eau, d'autres sites ou d'autre mthodes de tlchargements feront surface...


Je pense que ce que tu dis ne restera vrai que tant que les lgislateurs seront des gens pour qui l'Internet c'est des tuyaux. Ils ne comprennent pas suffisament la technique mise en oeuvre pour la contrler.

Au passage, le mtaphore des tuyeaux n'est pas mauvaise, mais elle revele que celui qui l'emploie a besoin d'une mtaphore, donc qu'il ne comprend pas "nativement". Sigmund Freud concevait la psychologie humaine  un moteur  vapeur parce que c'tait de sa gnration; lorsque les lgislateurs comprendront Internet comme Freud comprenait le moteur  vapeur, ils seront  mme de le contrler.

N'oublions pas: le SOPA et la PIPA menace de censurer efficacement l'Internet, mais feraient aussi beaucoup de dgats collatraux. En faisant les choses en moins barbare et mieux cibl, une vraie censure serait possible. Il y a dj les "contrle parentaux" Chinois ou Allemands par exemple qui sont pnibles  contourner...

----------


## Bluedeep

Je souhaite introduire une note d'optimsime ici : je pense que la  fermeture de MegaUpload va avoir un effet positif. 

En effet, pas mal de socts l'utilisait pour stocker des donnes. 

Donnes qu'elles ont perdus, peut tre dfinitivement.

Peut tre va-t-on enfin assister  une prise de conscience de ce qui peut arriver si on se fie un peu trop au "cloud" ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je souhaite introduire une note d'optimsime ici : je pense que la  fermeture de MegaUpload va avoir un effet positif. 
> 
> En effet, pas mal de socts l'utilisait pour stocker des donnes. 
> 
> Donnes qu'elles ont perdus, peut tre dfinitivement.
> 
> Peut tre va-t-on enfin assister  une prise de conscience de ce qui peut arriver si on se fie un peu trop au "cloud" ?


C'est surtout ca qui me choque... que les agents du FBI n'ait pas donn de pravis pour la partie tout  fait lgale de l'histoire.

Se dire par exemple que l'on empeche tout nouvel ajout, mais qu les download sont disponible pendant 2 mois avant fermeture finale, ca aurait t plus logique. Et pas non plus trop dur  faire.(les couts d'hbergements tant  la charge de megaupload(garantie de service) ou des USA selon le jugement.

Qui peut croire que 2 mois de pravis aurait ruin l'industrie du disque et les majors...

----------


## deathness

Sauf qu'ils s'en fichent. Ils pensent (peut-tre a raison, peut-tre a tort) qu'il n'y aura pas de consquence ngative pour eux.
Donc, pourquoi se donner la peine de mettre en place cela? Ils pourront toujours rtorquer que c'est la faute de megaupload qui permettait le piratage et qu'ils taient donc moralement oblig de tout couper...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sauf qu'ils s'en fichent. Ils pensent (peut-tre a raison, peut-tre a tort) qu'il n'y aura pas de consquence ngative pour eux.
> Donc, pourquoi se donner la peine de mettre en place cela? Ils pourront toujours rtorquer que c'est la faute de megaupload qui permettait le piratage et qu'ils taient donc moralement oblig de tout couper...


Ben lgalement, ils n'ont aucune obligation de continuer  fournir un service en cas de fermeture. Le seul cas o une continuit de service serait ncessaire, ce serait genre dans le cas d'un service indispensable (i.e. lectricit ou eau, le tlchargement des fichiers n'est pas indispensable  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## pmithrandir

Pas aussi sur que toi grafik...

Je me souviens que dans la boite ou nous fabriquions un intranet pour hopitaux, en SAAS, il y avait une disposition lgale qui nous obligeait a leur redonner leurs donnes(export csv / excel de la BDD, copie des fichiers hbergs). Si je me souviens bien, c'tait une loi franaise qui nous imposait cela.(peut tre europenne).

Mais rien que pour la prudence, le FBI aurait du penser a cela.

Imaginez une grosse entreprise qui perds 5 jours pour retrouver / envoyer des documents industriels a son fournisseur en chine a cause de cela ... on peut compter par milliers, voir potentiellement millions de dollar les consquences d'une fermeture sans pravis de service.

Comme je le disais plus tot, si le FBI et l'tat fdral perd son procs, ce qui peut encore arriver... quid des indemnisations a megaupload pour le prjudice subit a la socit, mais aussi a ses clients.

Les clients vont assign megaupload pour rupture de contrat, et celui ci va assigner le FBI pour fermeture abusive... Au final, ca ferait pas mal de vilain...

----------


## Elendhil

Finalement FileServe n'a pas attendu d'tre le prochain, ils ont eu un petit coup de stress apparemment (60 ans de prison c'est vrai que a fait rflchir ...). Ils ont vir leur service de rmunration pour les Uploaders et effacer une grosse partie des fichiers de leur service.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Je me souviens que dans la boite ou nous fabriquions un intranet *pour hopitaux*, en SAAS, il y avait une disposition lgale qui nous obligeait a leur redonner leurs donnes(export csv / excel de la BDD, copie des fichiers hbergs). Si je me souviens bien, c'tait une loi franaise qui nous imposait cela.(peut tre europenne).


Pour hpitaux. Tu l'as dit toi-mme. Hpital = des vies en jeu  :;): 




> Imaginez une grosse entreprise qui perds 5 jours pour retrouver / envoyer des documents industriels a son fournisseur en chine a cause de cela


Si une *grosse* entreprise envoie des documents via MU, il y a un gros problme de mthodo et un CIO  virer.




> Comme je le disais plus tot, si le FBI et l'tat fdral perd son procs, ce qui peut encore arriver... quid des indemnisations a megaupload pour le prjudice subit a la socit, mais aussi a ses clients.


C'est trs peu probable  mon sens que le procs soit perdu. Trop de preuves et trop de conneries faites par Kim. Par contre, l o ce sera intressant, c'est que si je comprends bien, Kim n'est pas citoyen US, donc on va voir comment les USA et l'Allemagne vont grer toute l'histoire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Kim n'est pas citoyen US, donc on va voir comment les USA et l'Allemagne vont grer toute l'histoire.


Mme si Kim Dotcom est citoyen allemand, ce n'est pas l'Allemagne qui rclame son extradition. Donc, je ne vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire.

Si il tait rest en Allemagne, il n'aurait pas risqu l'extradition aux US (dans les faits, seul les pays de Common Law accepte en gnral d'extrader leurs ressortissants, la nature mme de la procdure pnale rendant quasi impossible la poursuite des dlits et crimes commis dans d'autres pays).

Il aurait aussi la nationalit finlandaise.

----------


## Elendhil

La nationalit n'a pas trop de rapport la dedans, si tu braques une banque en France mme si tu es allemand cela ne changera pas grand chose , tu seras condamn pareil , tu peux peut-tre obtenir de faire ta peine en Allemagne mais pas vraiment plus... 

Mais vu que le gars en question a dj t condamn en Allemagne pour escroquerie , je ne pense pas qu'ils veulent le rcuprer ...




> Comme je le disais plus tot, si le FBI et l'tat fdral perd son procs, ce qui peut encore arriver... quid des indemnisations a megaupload pour le prjudice subit a la socit, mais aussi a ses clients.


L tu rves , lit l'acte d'accusation de 72 pages . 

Dj de un la socit n'est mme pas  son vritable nom , c'est fort a ! Ils ont tout leur mails internes depuis 2005 , sur les serveurs ils restent des fichiers illgaux dposs depuis 2006 alors qu'ils ont reu l'ordre de les retirs par les ayants droit , ils ont rmunrs en tout pour 7 millions de dollars les uploaders , ils ont saisi plus de 50 comptes bancaires en asie dont plusieurs sous des faux noms ...

Bref si ils s'en sortent a tiens du miracle.

----------


## flamwolf

[QUOTE]L tu rves , lit l'acte d'accusation de 72 pages . [QUOTE]

Sauf qu'il y a un gros problme, mettre fin  un service sans dcision judiciaire mme / surtout aux USA c'est  l'extrme limite de la lgalit, le procureur va devoir tre trs, trs, trs bon. Certainement que les actionnaires seront condamnes mais prouver que la fermeture de la socit tait la seule faon d'empcher la continuit des actions dlictuelles...

Ensuite mme si nos politiques finissaient par comprendre le fonctionnement du net ils seront dans l'impossibilit de le contrler, parce que dans la logique pe contre bouclier l'pe aura toujours un coup d'avance. Et mme si cela tait possible l'change se ferait de mano  mano par disque dur externe.

La logique recherche qui est de complexifier le piratage pour le rduire  un petit nombre de gens comptents n'aura qu'un seul impact crer des rseaux mafieux de distribution parallles payants, comme pour le tabac par exemple.

Nous sommes en face d'une gnration qui a pris l'habitude de dispose librement de la musique, des films et des jeux vidos elle ne va pas changer son mode de fonctionnement aujourd'hui surtout si l'offre lgale s'en tient  des DRM.
Seule solution une offre diffrente avec une plus valu  des prix intressants comme Steam, impulse et autres pour les jeux. Une piste pourrait tre la fin du monopole de distribution, si n'importe qui pouvait distribuer librement en change du paiement de royalties je suis sr que les prix se casseraient la figure.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Sauf qu'il y a un gros problme, mettre fin  un service sans dcision judiciaire mme / surtout aux USA c'est  l'extrme limite de la lgalit,


Sur quelle texte s'appuie cette affirmation ?




> le procureur va devoir tre trs, trs, trs bon. Certainement que les actionnaires seront condamnes


Les actionnaires ? non, je pense que seul ceux qui ont des fonctions excutives sont en cause (actionnaires ou pas ici).




> mais prouver que la fermeture de la socit tait la seule faon d'empcher la continuit des actions dlictuelles...


Ici on est dans le cas d'une procdure qui serait disjointe, de toute manire, non ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> Pour hpitaux. Tu l'as dit toi-mme. Hpital = des vies en jeu


c'tait l'intranet qui permettait de dcider du menu du lendemain au self apr exemple, ou les petites annonces, donc rien de tout cela... 




> Si une *grosse* entreprise envoie des documents via MU, il y a un gros problme de mthodo et un CIO  virer.


Surement, mais une entreprise qui fait appel a une autre entreprise pour effectuer un service informatique, ce n'est pas absurde... si ca leur suffit avec 200$... pourquoi iraient ils mettre en place une architecture maison pour 100 fois cette somme(et je suis gentil...)
J'ai vu des comportement dlirant parfois.

Un exemple, sans grande consquence financire.

Ma copine doit mettre des donnes (TD pour les tudiants) sur intranet. Une fois de temps en temps on lui envoie non pas des documents texte, mais des page scannes.(donc de plusieurs MO)

Le fournisseur externe de l'intranet refuse d'autoriser l'upload de fichiers de plus de 5 ou 8Mo, taille qu'elle dpasse souvent. Quand elle m'a demand comment faire, je lui ait dit d'utiliser megaupload (version gratuite) pour faire passer les documents.




> C'est trs peu probable  mon sens que le procs soit perdu. Trop de preuves et trop de conneries faites par Kim.


la grosse diffrence, c'est entre la personne morale(megapload) et la personne physique(kim).
Outre les vices de procdures, qui ne sont pas absurde dans une enqute internationale(est ce que les US avaient le droit de regarder les emails d'une socit base a Hong Kong par exemple, ont ils hack celle ci pour y avoir accs...). Il y a aussi des rgles internationales  respecter... dont je ne suis pas sur qu'ils aient fait fi.

Une erreur (par exemple sur la lgalit des saisies d'email) et c'est tous les emails qui deviennent irrecevable comme preuve, donc 95% des preuves qui disparaissent. Il ne reste que le soupons... cd rien du tout.
En plus, est ce que le FBI n'a pas dpass le cadre de sa juridiction en agissant sur une socit implanter localement, mais aussi internationale... ca aussi ca peut tre le dbut d'un abandon d'une phase du procs...

Bon, on ne va pas non plus les prendre pour des billes, mais un procs se gagne par tous les moyens lgaux. Que ceux ci soient justes ou pas.




> Sur quelle texte s'appuie cette affirmation ?


Dasn toutes les dmocraties, il existe des gardes fou pour empecher que les consquences des dcisions prises avant le procs soient trop fortes.

Par exemple, en France, on ne peut pas mettre en prison quelqu'un qui a vol une pomme en attendant son procs. Ou alors, il faut prouver qu'il peut vouloir fuir(est ce que ca vaut le coup) et qu'il a les moyens de le faire.

En gnral, l'enfermement pour les personnes physiques, ou la fermeture administrative pour une personne morale/socit n'est pas une chose facile  dcider.
Laisser le service tourner pendant le procs n'aurait rien chang. Les preuves sont dj enregistres.

Laisser le sieur kim en libert par contre aurait t dangereux, puisqu'il aurait eu les moyens de fuir(des millions en banque) et la volonts de le faire(60 ans de prisons requis)

la socit aurait donc pu rester ouverte alors que kim tait derrire les barreaux.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Sauf qu'il y a un gros problme, mettre fin  un service sans dcision judiciaire mme / surtout aux USA c'est  l'extrme limite de la lgalit


Sans dcision judiciaire? Un _indictment_ d'un Grand Jury est une dcision on ne peut plus judiciaire qui soit. C'est pas un verdict final, mais celui-ci n'est pas ncessaire pour une confiscation.

Quant  la _forfeiture_, c'est une pratique standard aux US. Trs critique certes (parfois nomme "licence to steal"), mais standard.




> Une piste pourrait tre la fin du monopole de distribution, si n'importe qui pouvait distribuer librement en change du paiement de royalties je suis sr que les prix se casseraient la figure.


O as-tu vu un monopole de distribution?  :8O:  Ou alors tu confonds avec le fait que l'auteur signe une cession de droits avec sa maison de disque qui, elle, fait une distribution exclusive (ou non d'ailleurs) du titre?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> c'tait l'intranet qui permettait de dcider du menu du lendemain au self apr exemple, ou les petites annonces, donc rien de tout cela...


Bah oui mais la rglementation ne discrimine pas parfois.




> Surement, mais une entreprise qui fait appel a une autre entreprise pour effectuer un service informatique, ce n'est pas absurde... si ca leur suffit avec 200$... pourquoi iraient ils mettre en place une architecture maison pour 100 fois cette somme(et je suis gentil...)
> J'ai vu des comportement dlirant parfois.


Pour moi, mettre un doc d'entreprise sur un service comme MU c'est de l'inconscience mme en dehors de tous les problmes de lgalit.




> En plus, est ce que le FBI n'a pas dpass le cadre de sa juridiction en agissant sur une socit implanter localement, mais aussi internationale


Tu prends vraiment le FBI pour des abrutis  ::mouarf:: 




> En gnral, l'enfermement pour les personnes physiques, ou la fermeture administrative pour une personne morale/socit n'est pas une chose facile  dcider.
> Laisser le service tourner pendant le procs n'aurait rien chang. Les preuves sont dj enregistres.


Oui mais aux USA, non. L'indictment permet  lui seul de dcider de la confiscation des instruments *supposs* du crime. Supposs tant le mot cl, c'est une pratique venant de la gestion des trafics de drogue  la base.

----------


## Charvalos

Pour en revenir  Megaupload, moi, ce qui me drange (je ne sais pas si cela a dj t dit), c'est pas la fermeture mais c'est l'argent gagn par les administrateurs.

De ce fait, on voit bien que ce business-modle fonctionne trs bien et je me demande encore toujours pourquoi les majors et autre ayants-droits ne s'inspirent pas de ceci pour proposer une offre lgale adquate ?

Pour moi, tant qu'aucune offre lgale de bonne facture ne sera propose, le piratage ne fera qu'augmenter.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Quant  la _forfeiture_, c'est une pratique standard aux US. Trs critique certes (parfois nomme "licence to steal"), mais standard.


Il n'y a pas _forfeiture_ dans ce cas prcis, ou plutot, la socit Megaupload n'y est pas soumise.

Quelle que soit ses activits illicites, la socit a t monte lgalement. Un simple _indictment_ (qui, de toutes faons, n'tait pas prononc au moment de sa fermeture) ne peut pas servir  la fermer. 

La _forfeiture_ est une procdure qui permet de confisquer un bien si son propritaire n'est pas en mesure de prouver qu'il l'a obtenu lgalement. Cela sert donc  punir les criminels en les frappant au portefeuille, mme sans pouvoir prouver leurs crimes car il suffit de dmontrer que la personne n'a pas acquit le bien lgalement, il n'est pas ncessaire de spcifier la faon dont elle l'a obtenu. 

Dans le cas prsent MU dispose sans doute de comptes expliquant comment ils ont acquit leurs actifs. Donc la fermeture du service ne peut s'expliquer que dans le but d'arrter une activit illgale en cours.

Cela dit, les fichiers illgaux toujours sur les serveurs fournissent cette justification, du moins du point de vue du FBI. Mais, dans la mesure que l'activit en elle-mme n'est pas illgale, seule une partie du contenu heberg l'est, il est possible que des utilisateurs ou MU lui-mme puissent se pourvoir contre la fermeture du service.

P.S. rappellons quand mme qu'aux US il n'y a pas la mme prsomption d'innocence.  la place, le principe d'incertitude est appliqu: on ne sait pas si tu es coupable ou innocent tant que tu n'as pas t jug.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Tu prends vraiment le FBI pour des abrutis


ca ne serait pas la permire fois qu'il y aurait un soucis... et mme si dans l'acte d'accusation il ont fait le tri, rien ne dit que megaupload ne va pas trouv des choses moins glorieuses, comme l'accs indu a certain endroit / serveurs hors de leur juridiction, leur permettant de revenir trouver les preuves directement un bon endroit.(ce qui annule la preuve)

Par exemple, je me connecte illgalement sur un serveur  hong kong qui me laisse supposer que je vais trouver un serveur  un autre endroit avec des donnes compromettantes. Le serveur 2 est sous ma juridiction, je regarde ce qu'il y a dessus.
Sauf que comme le premier serveur tait inatteignable, le second devient automatiquement hors du champ de lenqute, sauf si on peut prouver qu'on aurait pu le trouver sans l'aide trouve sur le premier serveur...

Ca peut aller trs vite.

En anecdote, il y a avait eu un article il y a quelques annes sur les dangers des sries TV actuelles comme NCIS, 24 heures chrono.. parce qu'elle montrait constamment des actions rprhensibles faites par les hros. Le problme, c'est que les policiers avaient de plus en plus de mal a distinguer la limite de la lgalit dans leurs procdures. (c'est de manire inconsciente, mais on garde des informations et on en assimile mme sur les choses que l'on sait absurdes...)



> Oui mais aux USA, non. L'indictment permet  lui seul de dcider de la confiscation des instruments *supposs* du crime. Supposs tant le mot cl, c'est une pratique venant de la gestion des trafics de drogue  la base.


voila, procdure contre les mafia / drogue... la dmesure peut aussi tre montre du doigt... et l'tat peut tre condamn pour ne pas avoir agis dans la limite du raisonnable.

C'est comme si tu envoyais le gign arrter un gamin non arm qui a vol une mobilette... au lance roquette. Je ne suis pas sur que le procs ne soit pas annul directement.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il n'y a pas _forfeiture_ dans ce cas prcis, ou plutot, la socit Megaupload n'y est pas soumise.


18 U.S.C.  1963: 



> Whoever violates any provision of section 1962 of this chapter [...] shall forfeit to the United States [...] *any enterprise which the person has established, operated, controlled, conducted, or participated in the conduct of, in violation of section 1962*; and (3) any property constituting, or derived from, any proceeds which the person obtained, directly or indirectly, from racketeering activity or unlawful debt collection


Donc si, l'entreprise est dans le primtre.

Du reste, il y a une notice of forfeiture dans le document, donc dire qu'il y en a pas, c'est quand mme bizarre  ::mouarf::

----------


## Bluedeep

> En plus, est ce que le FBI n'a pas dpass le cadre de sa juridiction en agissant sur une socit implanter localement, mais aussi internationale...


Ce discours est assez bizarre.

Donc, si j'ai bien compris, d'aprs toi, une entreprise multinationale ne devrait tre soumise  aucune des lois des pays o elle intervient ????

C'est la porte ouverte  tout et n'importe quoi.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Par exemple, je me connecte illgalement sur un serveur  hong kong qui me laisse supposer que je vais trouver un serveur  un autre endroit avec des donnes compromettantes. Le serveur 2 est sous ma juridiction, je regarde ce qu'il y a dessus.


Oui, mais l les serveurs n'taient pas  Hong Kong. Tout le problme est l. Si tu lis la liste des third parties, c'est du US/UK.




> voila, procdure contre les mafia / drogue... la dmesure peut aussi tre montre du doigt... et l'tat peut tre condamn pour ne pas avoir agis dans la limite du raisonnable.


Euh, dmesure? MU est du point de vue de la loi, une _racketeering activity_ pure et simple. A partir de l, elle tombe sous la coupe des paragraphes 1961 et suivantes de l'USC. Il n'y a aucune dmesure, la loi est prcisment applique.

----------


## Acropole

Et c'est comme si ceci, et si peut tre que, et ventuellement, et il est possible que...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce discours est assez bizarre.
> Donc, si j'ai bien compris, d'aprs toi, une entreprise multinationale ne devrait tre soumise  aucune des lois des pays o elle intervient ????
> C'est la porte ouverte  tout et n'importe quoi.


Ce que je veux dire par la, c'est que chaque police a son champ d'action, et ses limites.

Si tu te fais arrter par un flic allemand au royaume unis... il y a comme un  problme. 
Parfois, des accords existent pour autoriser la police a poursuivre jusque dans un autre pays un malfrat, mais en gnral, ils doivent refiler le bb a leurs collgues de l'autre cot de la frontire.
Ca c'est pour une limite de type frontire.

Mais il y a aussi des limites de juridiction. Un sherrif ne peut pas enquter sur un crime fdral normalement, surtout en dehors de son tat. la CIA s'occupe de l'extrieur, le FBI de l'intrieur. 

Et fermer une entreprise internationale parce qu'elle ne suis pas les rgles de ton pays, c'est abusif oui. C'est normalement le pays ou est hberg la socit qui dcide des lois. Ce qui nempche pas d'interdire a la socit de faire du business sur un territoire(casino en ligne pour la France) dans certaines limites(il faut justifier l'interdiction dans le droit europen par exemple).

Ca parait absurde, mais une activit va tre lgale dans un pays, et illgale dans un autre.

Pour en revenir au sujet, les inspecteurs du FBI ont considr que MU faisait du "racketeering". Certains disent que c'est une sorte de dtournement de loi, puisque personne n'avait le couteau sous la gorge pour souscrire. On est trs loin des mafias. En fait, c'est plus du recel, ou de la contrefaon selon ce que l'on en pense.
Il suffit que le jury / ou le juge fasse tomber cette accusation de Racketeering pour que la procdure seffondre et que la fermeture soit abusive.

Qu'on soit clair, je ne prtend pas que MU est innocent ou quoi que ce soit. Ce que je dis juste c'est qu'utiliser une massue pour taper sur une fourmi, c'est pas toujours indiqu et que parfois, la massue te revient dans la figure... alors que al souris continue tranquillement sa route. Alors qu'avec le bon outil, tu tais sur de ne pas avoir de retour ngatif, mme si ca paraissait plus long.


Le simple fait que la commission europenne se plaigne devrait suffire a vous faire comprendre mon point de vue... si le rsultat final, la condamnation peut tre approuv par tous, la mthode ne l'est peut tre pas. Et le fait d'oprer en dehors de sa juridiction est un classique du droit international qui fout la merde, au plus grand bnfice des bandits.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si tu te fais arrter par un flic allemand au royaume unis... il y a comme un  problme.


Ici, Kim "dotcomm" a t arrt par les flics no-zlandais.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Surement, mais une entreprise qui fait appel a une autre entreprise pour effectuer un service informatique, ce n'est pas absurde... si ca leur suffit avec 200$... pourquoi iraient ils mettre en place une architecture maison pour 100 fois cette somme(et je suis gentil...)
> J'ai vu des comportement dlirant parfois.


Un serveur ftp mutualis cote moins de 100 par an et on peut configurer les versions rcentes de Windows pour faire apparatre ce serveur dans l'explorateur de fichiers et interagir avec lui par simple glisser-dposer. Ce n'est quand mme pas extrmement compliqu pour une PME. Et puis, mme si l'on veut une interface web, les sites comme Dropbox ne manquent pas, pas besoin d'aller chez un MU qui devait finir par tomber. Mme si je peux comprendre qu'un patron ou un employ, ignorant ou stupide, fasse ce choix.





> O as-tu vu un monopole de distribution?  Ou alors tu confonds avec le fait que l'auteur signe une cession de droits avec sa maison de disque qui, elle, fait une distribution exclusive (ou non d'ailleurs) du titre?


On voit de plus en plus revenir ce discours aberrant qui consiste  considrer l'diteur comme un distributeur jouissant d'un accord exclusif plutt que comme le co-producteur qu'il est. Certaines pensent que Justin Beiber existe de par ses qualits artistiques intrinsques et que son succs est indpendant des centaines de millions dpenss sur lui en marketing par sa maison de disque. Il me semble pourtant bien pour ma part que Justin Beiber n'est que le visage mis sur le produit Justin Beiber cr de toutes pices par son diteur.





> Et fermer une entreprise internationale parce qu'elle ne suis pas les rgles de ton pays, c'est abusif oui. C'est normalement le pays ou est hberg la socit qui dcide des lois. Ce qui nempche pas d'interdire a la socit de faire du business sur un territoire(casino en ligne pour la France) dans certaines limites(il faut justifier l'interdiction dans le droit europen par exemple).


Ce n'est pas tenable : considre la catastrophe de Bopal, selon toi les tribunaux Indiens n'auraient pas d pouvoir porter plainte contre cette socit amricaine dont les usines taient bases en Inde ? 
A partir du moment o tu es implant dans un pays (ici les serveurs US de MU), tu as une personne morale dans la juridiction de ce pays et celle-ci peut tre poursuivie, il en va ainsi depuis trs longtemps. 

Le problme est plutt de trouver une rponse juridique acceptable pour les sites qui causent des dommages dans un pays sans y avoir de reprsentation juridique. Un problme pineux.

----------


## Bousk

> De ce fait, on voit bien que ce business-modle fonctionne trs bien et je me demande encore toujours pourquoi les majors et autre ayants-droits ne s'inspirent pas de ceci pour proposer une offre lgale adquate ?


Parce que les chiffres sont normes pour la poigne qui grait a, mais  l'chelle d'une (ou plutt plusieurs) major(s) elle l'est bien moins.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Parce que les chiffres sont normes pour la poigne qui grait a, mais  l'chelle d'une (ou plutt plusieurs) major(s) elle l'est bien moins.


En mme temps, MU avait fait en sorte que sa limitation soit aisment contournable. La bonne faon de poser le problme est la suivante : combien paieraient pour un abonnement mensuel  10/20/30 pour un accs lgal et illimit (via PC et box relie  la TV)  tous les films et sries dj diffuss  la tl ?

Soyons srieux,  30 mensuels tu dcroches au moins dix millions de contrats aprs deux ans rien qu'en France. a fait 3.6 milliards par an, soit 1.4 fois le CA du groupe TF1 (le groupe tout entier, pas la seule chane ponyme) et plus du triple des ventes de DVD, le tout avec une part bien plus favorable aux ayant-droits, . Ben oui, Internet serait surtout le glas des distributeurs actuels, TV et revendeurs (qui resteront pour certains mais en souffriront), pas des producteurs de contenu.

Si a ne se fait pas, c'est tout simplement parce que les distributeurs verraient a d'un mauvais oeil, que les ayant-droits craignent d'y perdre mme s'ils pourraient y gagner, qu'ils sont tous sont incapables de se mettre d'accord, qu'aucune PME ne peut lancer d'offre du fait de la surdit des ayant-droits, et parce que tout ce beau monde espre vainement pouvoir imposer un modle plus juteux (du pay-per-view  6 par soir). Et comme chaque fois qu'un lu les interroge, le patron de TF1 lui rpond que, mon bon monsieur, vous allez supprimer des emplois parce que les franais ne regarderont plus Lagaff'...

----------


## kain_tn

> Un serveur ftp mutualis cote moins de 100 par an et on peut configurer les versions rcentes de Windows pour faire apparatre ce serveur dans l'explorateur de fichiers et interagir avec lui par simple glisser-dposer. Ce n'est quand mme pas extrmement compliqu pour une PME. Et puis, mme si l'on veut une interface web, les sites comme Dropbox ne manquent pas, pas besoin d'aller chez un MU qui devait finir par tomber. Mme si je peux comprendre qu'un patron ou un employ, ignorant ou stupide, fasse ce choix.


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te permet de les insulter comme a. Tu vas me faire croire que tu n'as personne dans ta famille qui n'y connait pas grand chose aux outils informatique et qui vient te demander de rparer leur "Windows, toi qui t'y connais"? Une PME ce n'est pas forcment une grosse structure et elle n'a pas forcment les comptences en interne pour faire tout a.




> On voit de plus en plus revenir ce discours aberrant qui consiste  considrer l'diteur comme un distributeur jouissant d'un accord exclusif plutt que comme le co-producteur qu'il est. Certaines pensent que Justin Beiber existe de par ses qualits artistiques intrinsques et que son succs est indpendant des centaines de millions dpenss sur lui en marketing par sa maison de disque. Il me semble pourtant bien pour ma part que Justin Beiber n'est que le visage mis sur le produit Justin Beiber cr de toutes pices par son diteur.


Oui, l'diteur est producteur dans ce cas prcis. Mais peut-on parler d'artiste? Ce n'est pas de la (bonne) musique mais un pur produit marketing. Cite-moi un seul bon pur produit marketing (il n'y en a pas) dans ce domaine et tu verras que tu utilise un cas bien particulier:  mon humble avis, si il ne restait que des cas comme a le tlchargement et le partage de la musique aurait vite disparu du net... Donc non, si on parle de musique, l'diteur est bien un distributeur, rien de plus.




> Ce n'est pas tenable : considre la catastrophe de Bopal, selon toi les tribunaux Indiens n'auraient pas d pouvoir porter plainte contre cette socit amricaine dont les usines taient bases en Inde ? 
> A partir du moment o tu es implant dans un pays (ici les serveurs US de MU), tu as une personne morale dans la juridiction de ce pays et celle-ci peut tre poursuivie, il en va ainsi depuis trs longtemps.


Ton exemple montre bien qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures: les indiens continuent de souffrir des consquences de la catastrophe de Bhopal, alors que son pdg lui se la coule douce quelque part aux USA; facile, la socit n'tait pas base en Inde.
En gros, des pauvres (et pas amricains de surcroit) meurent mais personne n'est puni. Des riches pleurent ( gros coup de lobbying d'ailleurs) et alors l c'est la coupure au niveau de l'ICANN, les 60 ans de prison (il vaut mieux tuer quelqu'un, a coute moins cher en annes de prison) et peu importe que la socit soit base ailleurs qu'aux USA, le fbi a tous les droits...
Je ne suis pas en train de dfendre Megaupload, ou plutt si: je trouve que les mthodes employes par les maisons de disque sont dignes de la mafia (lobbying, intimidation) et a, je n'aime pas.
La loi est suppose tre la mme pour tous. Si tu juges que quelqu'un ne la respecte pas mais que pour l'en empcher tu ne la respecte pas non plus alors la loi ne sert plus  rien et tu n'as plus aucune lgitimit pour l'arrter non?




> Le problme est plutt de trouver une rponse juridique acceptable pour les sites qui causent des dommages dans un pays sans y avoir de reprsentation juridique. Un problme pineux.


Pffff... Alors dire que Megaupload fait *perdre plein d'argent* aux maisons de disque c'est de la malhonntet intellectuelle: pour reprendre ton super exemple de Bieber, si toutes ses fans de 12 ans ne peuvent plus tlcharger ses chansons eh bien elles n'auront plus qu' les acheter. Et comme c'est connu, les fillettes de 12 ans sont riches comme Crsus, le pouvoir d'achat de leurs parents n'en souffrira pas et donc les parents continueront  acheter d'autres disques en plus de ceux de Bieber. Pareil pour les jeux vido: c'est connu, Kevin, 16 ans, va acheter les 20 jeux  70$ auxquels il a jou dans l'anne puisqu'il ne peut plus les tlcharger gratuitement...
Srieusement? Tu y crois?
Dire que les jeux et les disques sont disponibles en tlchargement sans que l'diteur ne touche un kopec, on est d'accord. Mais dire que a reprsente *un gros* manque  gagner, c'est juste un raccourci malhonnte.




> Si a ne se fait pas, c'est tout simplement parce que les distributeurs verraient a d'un mauvais oeil, que les ayant-droits craignent d'y perdre mme s'ils pourraient y gagner, qu'ils sont tous sont incapables de se mettre d'accord, qu'aucune PME ne peut lancer d'offre du fait de la surdit des ayant-droits, et parce que tout ce beau monde espre vainement pouvoir imposer un modle plus juteux (du pay-per-view  6 par soir). Et comme chaque fois qu'un lu les interroge, le patron de TF1 lui rpond que, mon bon monsieur, vous allez supprimer des emplois parce que les franais ne regarderont plus Lagaff'...


Voil, l on est d'accords: on ne parle pas de loi et de justice mais bien de gros sous dans toute cette affaire

----------


## Bluedeep

> "? Une PME ce n'est pas forcment une grosse structure et elle n'a pas forcment les comptences en interne pour faire tout a.


C'est pour cela qu'il y a des consultants IT.

Je n'ai pas de comptences pour modifier la plomberie chez moi, donc je m'adresse  l'homme de l'art si j'ai besoin que ma plomberie soit modifie.

Et si dans ta PME, tu n'es pas capable de te rendre compte que tu n'as pas les comptences, l je ne peux rien pour toi.

----------


## kain_tn

> C'est pour cela qu'il y a des consultants IT.
> 
> Je n'ai pas de comptences pour modifier la plomberie chez moi, donc je m'adresse  l'homme de l'art si j'ai besoin que ma plomberie soit modifie.
> 
> Et si dans ta PME, tu n'es pas capable de te rendre compte que tu n'as pas les comptences, l je ne peux rien pour toi.


[troll on]
C'est bien une raction de chef de projet a.
[/troll off]

Si tu tais rellement informaticien tu saurais que notre profession n'est pas rellement reconnue par le commun des mortels et que le profane va demander  son ado de fils plutt que de payer pour faire appel  un consultant. Encore une fois, il faut sortir un peu la tte du contexte SSII et regarder le monde qui nous entoure...

----------


## Invit

Salut

MegaUpload tait un receleur qui hbergeait des choses pirats donc vols.

Si on te cambriole et que tu retrouves tes affaires aux marchands du coins est-ce lgal ? Non, c'est la mme chose.

Philippe

----------


## DonQuiche

> Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu te permet de les insulter comme a.


J'ai dit qu'ils taient ignorants ou stupides. L'ignorance n'est pas une insulte, nous le sommes tous dans un domaine ou un autre. Je comprends qu'un patron de petite ou trs petite entreprise puisse faire une pareille erreur.




> Donc non, si on parle de musique, l'diteur est bien un distributeur, rien de plus.


Donc il n'y que du noir (Beiber) ou du blanc (les *A*rtistes) ? Pour les derniers, le marketing, les arrangeurs, le studio d'enregistrement pro plutt que la salle de bains, les accompagnateurs de talent, ne comptent en rien ? Et le fait que la socit de prod ait risqu des dizaines de millions pour tout cela dans l'espoir de voir un retour sur investissement ne fait pas d'elle un co-producteur mais un simple distributeur ?

Combien d'artistes morts avant d'avoir connu le succs ? Combien sont et demeureront inconnus alors leurs uvres auraient pu devenir une part de notre patrimoine ? Il me semble que la croyance que la talent finira toujours par percer est nave. La photo de quatrime de couv' noir et blanc avec l'crivain songeur n'est pas pour rien dans le succs, mme si l'crivain est talentueux. Si triste que cela soit, l'humanit est ainsi fate.




> Ton exemple montre bien qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures


Oui, les riches arrivent  souvent s'en tirer. En attendant, tu es bien d'accord sur le fait qu'il est normal que Union Carbide ait pu tre poursuivi pour Bhopal. Et que la prsence d'une entreprise sur le territoire doit suffire  la rendre condamnable dans cette juridiction ? Ou sinon que proposes-tu ?




> Je ne suis pas en train de dfendre Megaupload, ou plutt si: je trouve que les mthodes employes par les maisons de disque sont dignes de la mafia (lobbying, intimidation) et a, je n'aime pas.


Oui, les actes des maisons de disques ont souvent t rprhensibles (artistes vendus sur Internet sans percevoir de droits). Mais de l  dfendre MU qui se gavait sans avoir jamais revers un centime aux ayant droits et tait donc encore pire qu'eux... Je dplore  titre personnel la fin de MU car j'en profitais mais ce sont de sales types et ce n'est que justice.




> Alors dire que Megaupload fait *perdre plein d'argent* aux maisons de disque c'est de la malhonntet intellectuelle


Je n'ai dit a  aucun moment. Mme s'ils faisaient bien sr perdre un peu d'argent  toute l'industrie ; c'est une vidence. Mais le problme que je mentionnais tait plus gnral et ne visait pas MU en priorit, c'est un problme juridique qui se pose depuis les dbuts de l'Internet et concerne la pdophilie, les escroqueries en ligne, etc.




> Voil, l on est d'accords: on ne parle pas de loi et de justice mais bien de gros sous dans toute cette affaire


Bien sr, qu'on parle de gros sous, c'est ce que veulent les actionnaires. Mais en toile de fond il y a tout de mme l'quilibre de l'industrie dte culturelle : les grosses machines amricaines cotent trs cher. Et avant de les remettre en cause, rappelle-toi de toutes celles de leurs productions que tu as apprcies (et qui n'ont pas forcment t les plus rentables, donc pas celles qui seraient conserves en priorit).

Mais bon, tu sembles prfrer un certain manichisme.  :;):

----------


## Freem

Toute cette discussion me fait me poser une question, bien que sans rapport avec le sujet...

Je me demande si un contre-net risque de voir le jour  ce rythme, avec des choses comme la  XD

Pour le reste:
C'est pas nouveau que les 'ricains se prennent pour les rois du monde.
Et c'est pas non plus nouveau que les lois protgent le pognon (rapport a l'affaire sur l'inde).
Je suis pas le dernier a m'offusquer de constater ce genre de choses mais bon, a fait quelques annes que j'ai perdu toute illusion hein...

----------


## Invit

> combien paieraient pour un abonnement mensuel  10/20/30 pour un accs lgal et illimit (via PC et box relie  la TV)  tous les films et sries dj diffuss  la tl ?
> 
> Soyons srieux,  30 mensuels tu dcroches au moins dix millions de contrats aprs deux ans rien qu'en France. a fait 3.6 milliards par an, soit 1.4 fois le CA du groupe TF1


10 millions  30 euros, a parait beaucoup.

Il y a en France un peu moins de 30 millions de foyers, dont une vingtaine sont "connects" (c'est  dire disposant d'un accs quelconque  Internet, pas forcment  la maison), et une quinzaine en haut dbit (les chiffres prcis doivent se trouver sur le site de MNR). Par ailleurs, les foyers recevant une offre TV largie (ADSL, Canal, Cable ou Satellite) sont un peu plus de 16 millions (selon Mdiamtrie).

10 millions d'abonns, a reprsente les deux tiers des foyers initialiss. En deux ans et  30 euros pas mois, soit le tarif plein pot de Canal (qui plafonne sous 5 millions d'abonns, ne payant pas tous 30 ), ca parait beaucoup.

Sur l'intrt d'un tel modle pour les ayant droits, on peut aussi s'interroger. 

S'il fonctionne, ce type d'offre se substituera aux chanes  forte audience, qui reprsentent le gros des droits des sries TV, et qui en assurent la promotion (il ne faut pas se leurrer, les sries  succs sont presque toujours "lances" par une permire ou seconde diffusion  une heure de grande coute, sur des 4 grandes chaines).

Aussi, une offre "globale" cinma rduit terriblement l'intrt, et donc les revenus, des TV, qui financent une part non ngligeable de la cration cinmatographique. 

Il me semble que cela explique pourquoi ce genre d'offre a du mal  merger. Aucun des grands acteurs actuels n'y a vraiment intrt : les ayant droits changent une situation connue contre une situation risque, et les mdias audiovisuels se tirent une balle dans le pied...

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si tu tais rellement informaticien tu saurais que notre profession n'est pas rellement reconnue par le commun des mortels


Je pouffe  ....(Desproges)

C'est toujours trs fatiguant d'essayer de discuter avec des individus qui ne se souviennent mme pas de ce qu'ils ont crits trois lignes plus haut.
Il t'a sans doute chapp que tu parlais des PME; donc on ne voit pas le rapport.




> et que le profane va demander  son ado de fils plutt que de payer pour faire appel  un consultant. .


Si un gars qui dirige une PME en est  demander " son ado de fils" ce qu'il doit faire en terme d'IT, je crois que sa boite est mal barre.

Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi les "ados" auraient plus de comptences IT que la moyenne, autrement que sur l'aspect utilisation. C'est aussi ridicule que, par exemple, imaginer que nos arrires grand-parents, qui n'ont connu que marginalement l'automobile, demandaient conseil  leurs enfants pour faire de la mcanique.




> Encore une fois, il faut sortir un peu la tte du contexte SSII et regarder le monde qui nous entoure...


Quel rapport avec les SSII ? Essaye d'tre un peu cohrent.

Tu as un doute sur le fait que je sois informaticien ? possible. Mais j'en ai largement autant  ton service.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il me semble que cela explique pourquoi ce genre d'offre a du mal  merger. Aucun des grands acteurs actuels n'y a vraiment intrt : les ayant droits changent une situation connue contre une situation risque, et les mdias audiovisuels se tirent une balle dans le pied...


Et je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi, tant en ce qui concerne les ayant-droits que les distributeurs (mdias y compris). Mon propos n'tait pas de dire qu'il y avait l de formidables sources de profit dont les ayant-droits seraient bien stupides de se passer mais simplement de souligner que les profits de MU sont loin de reprsenter tout le potentiel de tels services en ligne. Et de montrer que les gisements de profits pour les ayant-droits sont au contraire du mme ordre de grandeur que ceux qu'ils ralisent aujourd'hui. Peut-tre infrieurs, peut-tre suprieurs. 

Cela dit, ce n'est qu'une spculation, mais les profits possibles me semblent clairement suprieurs pour les ayant-droits. Mais dvelopper ce potentiel imposerait de mener un jeu fort dangereux avec les distributeurs alors que ceux-ci demeureraient pour longtemps encore des acteurs majeurs et une source indispensable de gains, jouissant d'une forte capacit de nuisance. Qui plus est un grand service en ligne passerait par la TVIP et ces terminaux sont justement aux mains des distributeurs (SFR-Vivendi, Bouygues, Numericable). Sans volont politique, qui semble absente, je ne vois gure un tel service natre avant au moins plusieurs annes ou dcennies.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Je suis d'avis qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent a gagner en modernisant la distribution mais le vrai blocage vient des droits d'auteur. Sans l'abolir et au vu de la mentalit de l'industrie, jamais aucune plateforme lgale ne pourra proposer un catalogue assez large et diversifi pour convaincre un large public de s'abonner.
Selon moi, les plateformes ne devraient tre en concurrence que sur les prix et les services, non sur les contenus.

----------


## Franck Dernoncourt

La relve arrive : http://www.anonyupload.com/
Mais comme ils disent, _Remember, decentralization_.

----------


## Luc Orient

> Je suis d'avis qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent a gagner en modernisant la distribution mais le vrai blocage vient des droits d'auteur. Sans l'abolir et au vu de la mentalit de l'industrie, jamais aucune plateforme lgale ne pourra proposer un catalogue assez large et diversifi pour convaincre un large public de s'abonner.


 == >>   iTunes Store

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Autant acheter des CDs, je pourrais au moins les prter et les revendre en toute lgalit. J'ignore si ils proposent des abonnements mais effectivement, la musique avance un peu plus vite que le cinma (grce aux radio libres ?). Je ne prendrais pas non plus d'abonnement chez Deezer ou Spotify, les catalogues sont incomplets et des titres peuvent disparatre du jour au lendemain au gr des dsir d'Universal & co.

----------


## _-Slash-_

> Finalement FileServe n'a pas attendu d'tre le prochain, ils ont eu un petit coup de stress apparemment (60 ans de prison c'est vrai que a fait rflchir ...). Ils ont vir leur service de rmunration pour les Uploaders et effacer une grosse partie des fichiers de leur service.


De mme chez Filesonic on peut lire ce bandeau :




> All sharing functionality on FileSonic is now disabled. Our service can only be used to upload and retrieve files that you have uploaded personally.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce n'est pas tenable : considre la catastrophe de Bopal, selon toi les tribunaux Indiens n'auraient pas d pouvoir porter plainte contre cette socit amricaine dont les usines taient bases en Inde ? 
> A partir du moment o tu es implant dans un pays (ici les serveurs US de MU), tu as une personne morale dans la juridiction de ce pays et celle-ci peut tre poursuivie, il en va ainsi depuis trs longtemps.


Dj, ca m'tonnerait fortement que cette socit ait t ferme au stade prliminaire de l'enquete.

Imagine par exemple ce scnario : 
Une grande socit franaise ptrolire exploite des puits de ptrole et des rafinnerie sans respecter la loi pour l'environnement, ainsi que les lois sur les conditions de travail. Au passage, des dirigeants s'en mettent plein les fouilles avec toute sorte de traffic et de detournements...

Penses tu vraiment que si l'tat africain dpose une plainte ils pourront le mme jour fermer toutes les filiales de cette socit ptrolire ?

Si, mettons dans un autre exemple avec une grande firme clbre de richmond, il y avait des lois sur la proprit intellectuelle non respecte et du code trouv qui appartient a d'autres sources non cites...

La commission europenne met son nez la dedans et pouf, on ferme la boite internationale ?

Et bien non, ca ne se passe pas comme cela, on laisse la socit ouverte, elle paye ventuellement une amende, et poursuit ses activits. Les dirigeants ne se dplacent mme pas au procs et ne sont jamais nomm dans l'accusation en temps que personne physique.(sauf peut etre dans le cas de dtournement, et encore... ca se solde sur quelques annes de prison dore)

Bref, ce que je conteste, c'est la capaci qu'a le FBI de dcider que megaupload doit fermer internationalement en coupant leur service.

Et pour les PME qui peuvent payer un consultant, et bla bla bla... et puis dossier FTP, et bla bla bla...

installer un dossier ftp sur 50PC, c'est 10 heures de boulot  rmunrer, soit 500 euros.
changer le mot de passe quand un employ part au cas ou, c'est a nouveau plein de boulot, etc...
C'est aussi avoir la connaissance de l'existence de cette possibilit.

Dans le cadre de partage de documents comme le faisait ma copine avec ses TD, c'est donner a 500 lves un accs sur un ftp.(mme en lecture, c'est le bordel, en particulier pour le nombre de connexion simultanes)... tout ca pour 5 fichiers par trimestres.

Bref, la solution megaupload, loin dtre stupide tait toute indique pour certain fonctionnement, en particulier pour son prix et les infrastructure mise a disposition(dl a 5MO par secondes gratuit, milliers de connexions simultanes si besoin, etc...)

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Autant acheter des CDs, je pourrais au moins les prter et les revendre en toute lgalit.


Faux.

Si tu pretes un CD en dehors de ton foyer, tu es dans l'illgalit.

Pour pouvoir prter lgalement un CD, tu dois payer un droit de prt auprs d'un organisme collecteur, comme l'ADAV en France.

Heureusement c'est encore plus dur de rprimer le prt de supports physiques que le tlchargement.

La vente d'occasion est lgale, mais si tu as copi le contenu du CD il y a piratage. Tu dois dtruire tous les fichiers que tu as mis sur ton baladeur et ton ordi et tout eventuel CD grav au moment o tu le vends.

En fait, mme les anti-piratage ne doivent pas beaucoup respecter la loi....

----------


## Erwy

> Maintenant, si on prend le mme moyen de diffusion, qu'on ajoute de la pub et qu'on paye la licence de la srie qu'on diffuse, on est dans la lgalit, on paye grce a la pub les droits, et les frais de services compte pour que dalle(principe de dmatrialisation des donnes).(principe de la TV)
> 
> Donc, le modle est bien valid, reste maintenant  trouver quelqu'un qui se lancera sur le tlchargement lgal de masse. Ca devrait venir assez vite.


Le mode streaming(et gratuit) est dj valid depuis longtemps et parfaitement rentable voir HULU

----------


## DonQuiche

@pmithrandir
EDIT: Au temps pour moi, ta rponse portait sur le fait que ce n'est pas seulement la filiale qui a t ferme mais la socit toute entire de par la fermeture des serveurs DNS. Ce n'est pas tout  fait vrai puisque la socit existe toujours et peut acqurir un nouveau domaine mais, ok, je saisis ton argument: la porte est plus grande qu'habituellement dans ce genre de cas. a va d'ailleurs rveiller des vellits d'indpendance.

----------


## Lyche

> Dj, ca m'tonnerait fortement que cette socit ait t ferme au stade prliminaire de l'enquete.
> 
> Imagine par exemple ce scnario : 
> Une grande socit franaise ptrolire exploite des puits de ptrole et des rafinnerie sans respecter la loi pour l'environnement, ainsi que les lois sur les conditions de travail. Au passage, des dirigeants s'en mettent plein les fouilles avec toute sorte de traffic et de detournements...
> 
> Penses tu vraiment que si l'tat africain dpose une plainte ils pourront le mme jour fermer toutes les filiales de cette socit ptrolire ?
> 
> Si, mettons dans un autre exemple avec une grande firme clbre de richmond, il y avait des lois sur la proprit intellectuelle non respecte et du code trouv qui appartient a d'autres sources non cites...
> 
> ...



Ce n'est que le dcoulement "logique" de la promulgation de la loi NDAA - National Defense Authorization Act

quelques petits liens pour l'expliquer seront surement mieux que mes mots "une peu parti pris"
http://articles.businessinsider.com/...nite-detention
http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain...-act-now-what/

je vous laisse juger de cette magnifique loi 100% abus de pouvoir qui a permit au FBI de faire ceci.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> je vous laisse juger de cette magnifique loi 100% abus de pouvoir qui a permit au FBI de faire ceci.


Mais stop la moquette. La NDAA n'a absolument rien  voir dans tout a. Les bases d'accusation sont avant tout des accusations de _racketeering activity_ qui sont dans l'US code depuis belle lurette.

----------


## Lyche

> Mais stop la moquette. La NDAA n'a absolument rien  voir dans tout a. Les bases d'accusation sont avant tout des accusations de _racketeering activity_ qui sont dans l'US code depuis belle lurette.


tu emplois des mots un peu moins agressifs s'il te plait on est pas des potes pour te le permettre.

----------


## lequebecois79

par chance les usa sont l pour grer la plante

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ton exemple montre bien qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures: les indiens continuent de souffrir des consquences de la catastrophe de Bhopal, alors que son pdg lui se la coule douce quelque part aux USA; facile, la socit n'tait pas base en Inde.


Et le PDG est toujours directement responsable d'une connerie dans son usine? Y a des preuves?




> En gros, des pauvres (et pas amricains de surcroit) meurent mais personne n'est puni.


Faux, il y a eu 7 personnes condamnes  de la taule (avec sursis certes).
Donc il y a bien eu condamnation.

On voit que tu connais le dossier de Bhopal aussi bien que celui de MU  ::roll:: 




> Des riches pleurent ( gros coup de lobbying d'ailleurs) et alors l c'est la coupure au niveau de l'ICANN, les 60 ans de prison (il vaut mieux tuer quelqu'un, a coute moins cher en annes de prison) et peu importe que la socit soit base ailleurs qu'aux USA, le fbi a tous les droits...


Le FBI a appliqu a la lettre l'United States Code paragraphes 1961 et suivants. Point  la ligne.




> La loi est suppose tre la mme pour tous. Si tu juges que quelqu'un ne la respecte pas mais que pour l'en empcher tu ne la respecte pas non plus alors la loi ne sert plus  rien et tu n'as plus aucune lgitimit pour l'arrter non?


Quelle partie de l'indictment act ne respecte pas la loi, Mr. l'expert en herbe? Je t'coute.




> Et comme c'est connu, les fillettes de 12 ans sont riches comme Crsus, le pouvoir d'achat de leurs parents n'en souffrira pas et donc les parents continueront  acheter d'autres disques en plus de ceux de Bieber. Pareil pour les jeux vido: c'est connu, Kevin, 16 ans, va acheter les 20 jeux  70$ auxquels il a jou dans l'anne puisqu'il ne peut plus les tlcharger gratuitement...
> Srieusement? Tu y crois?


Et tous les gamins de 12 ans qui se balladent avec l'iphone  500  t'y crois?
Ou alors c'est pas leurs parents qui l'ont pay?




> Voil, l on est d'accords: on ne parle pas de loi et de justice mais bien de gros sous dans toute cette affaire


Drame, on a donc des lois qui dfendent des entreprises? Pourquoi c'est pas pareil sur la plante d'o tu viens?  :8O:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> tu emplois des mots un peu moins agressifs s'il te plait on est pas des potes pour te le permettre.


Et si je me passais des conseils de quelqu'un qui n'a mme pas daign ouvrir l'indictment act, lire ses 72 pages, et n'a mme pas vu qu'il y a aucune rfrence  la NDAA dedans?  ::roll::  Et que lenqute a commenc avant l'adoption de la NDAA, ce qui rend ton point nul et non avenu.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Et tous les gamins de 12 ans qui se balladent avec l'iphone  500  t'y crois?
> Ou alors c'est pas leurs parents qui l'ont pay?


Je ne suis mme pas du pays, pourtant je connais les puces de Clignancourt et le "bizness"  Chtelet  ::ccool::

----------


## Lyche

> Et si je me passais des conseils de quelqu'un qui n'a mme pas daign ouvrir l'indictment act, lire ses 72 pages, et n'a mme pas vu qu'il y a aucune rfrence  la NDAA dedans?  Et que lenqute a commenc avant l'adoption de la NDAA, ce qui rend ton point nul et non avenu.


Pardon, j'avais oubli tu es la science incarne.
Excuse moi d'avoir mis en doute ta toute divine magnificence  ::ave::  maintenant si tu voulais bien te taire et laisser les gens se tromper a serait super cool plutt que de les prendre de haut avec l'arrogance habituelle avec laquelle tu parles au gens.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour en revenir au sujet, les inspecteurs du FBI ont considr que MU faisait du "racketeering". Certains disent que c'est une sorte de dtournement de loi, puisque personne n'avait le couteau sous la gorge pour souscrire. On est trs loin des mafias. En fait, c'est plus du recel, ou de la contrefaon selon ce que l'on en pense.
> Il suffit que le jury / ou le juge fasse tomber cette accusation de Racketeering pour que la procdure seffondre et que la fermeture soit abusive.


Par moments, je me demande pourquoi je m'emmerde  expliciter la loi si c'est pour que personne me lise  ::roll:: 

Je copie colle mon poste prcdent sur ce mme fil.

---
En effet "racketeering" (ou pour tre encore plus prcis "racketeering activity") a une dfinition beaucoup plus large que le simple mot "Racket". La dfinition se trouve dans le 1961 de l'United States Code et dispose la chose suivante:




> (1) racketeering activity means [...] (B) any act which is indictable under any of the following provisions of title 18, United States Code:
> 
> {Ici une liste longue comme le bras d'articles, dont ceux qui nous intressent sont les suivants - Graf}
> 
> section 2319 (*relating to criminal infringement of a copyright*), section 2319A (*relating to unauthorized fixation of and trafficking in sound recordings and music videos of live musical performances*), [...]
> 
> section 1956 (*relating to the laundering of monetary instruments*), section 1957 (*relating to engaging in monetary transactions in property derived from specified unlawful activity*),


(Bolds mine - Graf)

Ca fait 4 points rpondant  la dfinition, do le point 1 de l'indictment act.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Et si je me passais des conseils de quelqu'un qui n'a mme pas daign ouvrir l'indictment act, lire ses 72 pages, et n'a mme pas vu qu'il y a aucune rfrence  la NDAA dedans?


Magnifique exemple d'argument _ad nauseam_, merci pour ta contribution  l'enseignement de la rhtorique.  ::lol::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pardon, j'avais oubli tu es la science incarne.
> Excuse moi d'avoir mis en doute ta toute divine magnificence  maintenant si tu voulais bien te taire et laisser les gens se tromper a serait super cool plutt que de les prendre de haut avec l'arrogance habituelle avec laquelle tu parles au gens.


Bon, je recommence. Tu dbarques dans la discussion sans avoir lu tout ce qui prcde (j'ai fait plusieurs posts pour expliquer le pourquoi du comment de la _racketeering activity_, de la forfeiture des comptes et des biens de la socit MU en relation avec les personnes physiques incrimines etc...), et l tu dbarques et tu commences  sortir un truc qui est ne serait-ce que *chronologiquement* (je parles mme pas lgalement) sans rapport avec l'affaire MU. Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction?  ::roll:: 




> Je ne suis mme pas du pays, pourtant je connais les puces de Clignancourt et le "bizness"  Chtelet


Oui, tout le monde connat, mais a ne reprsente qu'une partie du march. Les autres tlphones sont achets par papa-maman (avec la subvention de l'oprateur of course) et le forfait aussi.

Bref, vu tout ce que exigent (et obtiennent) les gamins de nos jours en termes de finances mme dans des familles modestes, faut pas me sortir l'excuse du prix du CD.

----------


## Acropole

Tout le monde n'a pas internet sur cette plante, ni le haut dbit. Et tout le monde ne veux pas regarder des films devant son PC.
Tous service de streaming ne ferrait que diviser le public entre la tl et le net.
Les tl seront moins enclines  acheter des programmes qui auront forcment moins d'audience et donc moins de recettes publicitaires. Certaines chaines fermeront.
Au lieu de jouer la carte du conflit, les sites de streaming devraient se creuser la tte pour proposer un service viables  leurs fournisseurs.

----------


## Bousk

> Je suis d'avis qu'il y a beaucoup d'argent a gagner en modernisant la distribution mais le vrai blocage vient des droits d'auteur. Sans l'abolir et au vu de la mentalit de l'industrie, jamais aucune plateforme lgale ne pourra proposer un catalogue assez large et diversifi pour convaincre un large public de s'abonner.
> Selon moi, les plateformes ne devraient tre en concurrence que sur les prix et les services, non sur les contenus.


Les droits d'auteur ne sont pas le souci amha.
Ils ne disparatront pas, ils sont ncessaires.

Le souci c'est qu'aucun d'eux ne semble comprendre l'intrt de mettre  disposition une copie numrique d'une oeuvre, pour laquelle ils seraient rmunrs au nombre de visionnage.
Ca ne leur coterait rien, n'engage aucun frais de leur ct, et cre un nouveau rseau de distribution intressant, ou en tous cas qui semble tre souhait par les internautes.
Une sorte de deezer pour films.

----------


## Lyche

> Bon, je recommence. Tu dbarques dans la discussion sans avoir lu tout ce qui prcde (j'ai fait plusieurs posts pour expliquer le pourquoi du comment de la _racketeering activity_, de la forfeiture des comptes et des biens de la socit MU en relation avec les personnes physiques incrimines etc...), et l tu dbarques et tu commences  sortir un truc qui est ne serait-ce que *chronologiquement* (je parles mme pas lgalement) sans rapport avec l'affaire MU. Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction?


Je ne dbarque pas j'ai dj particip.
Ensuite je lis rarement tes postes parce qu'ils sont un condens de matraquage de tes ides plus ou moins juste (  mes yeux ) et qui sont particulirement pnibles  lire pour la simple et bonne raison que tu ne laisse absolument pas la place  la discutions. Ce que tu dis "est la vrit" pour toi et doit la devenir pour les autres personnes qui participent au sujet.

Ce qui ne me donne pas du tout envie de te lire.

Ensuite, je me suis plant, a arrive, ce n'est ni la premire, ni la dernire fois que a m'arrive comme  bien d'autres et comme je l'ai souvent lut dans tes interventions (qui font que je ne te lis mme plus en faite).

Cordialement.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le souci c'est qu'aucun d'eux ne semble comprendre l'intrt de mettre  disposition une copie numrique d'une oeuvre, pour laquelle ils seraient rmunrs au nombre de visionnage.
> Ca ne leur coterait rien, n'engage aucun frais de leur ct, et cre un nouveau rseau de distribution intressant, ou en tous cas qui semble tre souhait par les internautes.


Je pense que ne serait-ce que l'infrastructure d'un tel boxon coterait une blinde. Sans parler du cot de construction du catalogue. C'est une opration qui est certainement possible, mais ncessite un gros investissement et probablement un appui de ltat. Et l'tat n'a pas le budget, parat-il  ::roll::

----------


## Erwy

> Tous service de streaming ne ferrait que diviser le public entre la tl et le net.
> Les tl seront moins enclines  acheter des programmes qui auront forcment moins d'audience et donc moins de recettes publicitaires. Certaines chaines fermeront.


HULU, que j'ai cit prcdemment est une socit cre par NBC et Fox entre autre, leur catalogue est bien sr beaucoup plus large parce qu'il englobe un grand nombre de chane avec des contrats de rediffusions (CW, SyFy,ABC,CBS...).Aucune de ces chanes ne semblent partager cette analyse...

Le petit dtail est bien sr que contrairement  nos magnifique chanes franaises ces chaines *produisent* leurs programmes.

----------


## Aniki

> Bref, vu tout ce que exigent (et obtiennent) les gamins de nos jours en termes de finances mme dans des familles modestes, faut pas me sortir l'excuse du prix du CD.


Peut-tre que ces gamins arrivent  convaincre leurs parents  acheter le tout dernier tlphone par que justement ils pourront ensuite avoir toute la musique gratos pour pouvoir remplir le tel.

Et si la musique, les films, etc n'taient pas acquis gratuitement pour certains, peut-tre ne pourrait-il pas s'acheter ce portable, ou aller au cinema/en concert/etc...
(Je ne cautionne pas ce genre de comportement, merci de bien vouloir ne pas m'attribuer des propos que je n'ai pas tenu.  ::ccool:: )

Tout a pour dire que mme si on arrivait  diminuer le piratage par quelque moyen que ce soit, cela se rpercutera forcment sur plusieurs acteurs du march du loisir en bout de chane.

Quant au systme d'abonnement propos par DonQuiche, je suis plutt pour, mme si c'est loin d'tre simple.
Je pense en effet que les artistes seraient les premiers grands gagnants dans l'histoire et a ne serait que justice selon moi. Par contre pour les majors, a serait l'effondrement de tout un systme avec les plans sociaux qui vont avec.
Le truc c'est que,  mon avis, a leur pend au nez et faire traner les choses ne doit surement rien arranger.

Le plus important pour moi dans l'histoire, c'est de mieux rpartir les revenus et de le faire plus quitablement. L'abonnement illimit me parrat pour l'instant la meilleure solution, au prix de nombreux chomeurs du ct des maisons de disques.

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour ces prcisions grafikm sur le racketeering.
J'avais trouv une source qui l'expliquait, mais sans entr dans le dtail de tous les articles.

Ils donnaient le sens initial de la loi(qui est senc parl de mafia, etc...) sans aller sur les dtails divers et hors sujet qui y avaient t ajout. On est pas les seuls a aimer les amendements a ce que je comprends...

Enfin, je donnais ca comme exemple, je n'ai pas lu les 72 pages, et je ne suis pas juriste spcialiste du droit amricain. Mon unique but tait de souligner qu'un procs n'est pas gagn juste en portant une accusation, et que outre l'innocence qui peut tre tablie (le grand jury pouvant aller mme  l'encontre de la loi), il existe de nombreux exemple ou l'accusation a t mise en difficult par des vices de procdures(en particulier avec refus de preuve qui dcoule) ainsi que par des accusations finalement pas si fiable.(affaire DSK)

Et oui, je maintiens qu'il n y avait pas urgence  fermer le service. Faire un procs dans les mois qui viennent, dtenir les dirigeants principaux je comprends, mais fermer la boite non, enfin, pas avant le jugement, et sauf si on saperoit qu'elle organise une fuite de capitaux (que l'on peut saisir en caution) ou toute autre forfaiture faisant craindre pour la bonne tenue du procs.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On est pas les seuls a aimer les amendements a ce que je comprends...


Les US sont mme les grands champions....tu sais comment s'appelle la loi qui interdit d'tre favorable au renversement de leur gouvernement? L'"Acte d'Enregistrement des trangers" (_Alien Registration Act_).

Edit: je rajoute un lien: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...gistration_Act

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Mon unique but tait de souligner qu'un procs n'est pas gagn juste en portant une accusation, et que outre l'innocence qui peut tre tablie (le grand jury pouvant aller mme  l'encontre de la loi)


Ah bah bien sr, il y a encore une justice (ou ce qui passe pour une justice).
Cela dit je pense que dans le cas prsent, on va avoir droit  un procs exemplaire.

En passant, l'un des avocats de Kim a jet l'ponge 2 jours aprs l'avoir pris  ::mouarf:: 

J'adore aussi l'avocat de Kim qui raconte que le Business de MU n'tait pas de "reproduire ou de copier des contenus mais de promouvoir la crativit des artistes,  la manire de YouTube." Avec un avocat comme a, il est cuit  ::mouarf:: 




> Et oui, je maintiens qu'il n y avait pas urgence  fermer le service.


Comment dire... Lorsque tu as une boutique qui fait *en partie* du recel, tu peux (et tu dois, mme) la fermer, et ce mme avant le jugement. Sauf si, comme dit prcdemment, le service fourni est crucial.




> et sauf si on saperoit qu'elle organise une fuite de capitaux (que l'on peut saisir en caution) ou toute autre forfaiture faisant craindre pour la bonne tenue du procs.


Et l, les deux risques sont avrs pour le FBI. Et vu le pass de Kim Schmitz, je peux difficilement les contredire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Les US sont mme les grands champions....tu sais comment s'appelle la loi qui interdit d'tre favorable au renversement de leur gouvernement? L'"Acte d'Enregistrement des trangers" (_Alien Registration Act_).
> 
> Edit: je rajoute un lien: http://en.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?...gistration_Act


Elle est assez anecdotique ou plutot son intert est surtout historique puisque (issu de ton lien) :




> The indictments and trials ended in 1957 as the result of a series of Supreme Court decisions

----------


## Yanos

Et cette nuit c'est uploading.com qui s'est arrt...

C'est vrai qu'on a l'impression de rentrer en rcession...

Premire chose: pourquoi les fournisseurs d'espace ne bloquent tout simplement pas leur accs aux utilisateurs US?
Ne vaut-il mieux pas se priv des clients US et continuer  fonctionner plutt que de tout arrter? Ainsi les USA ne verront pas ce qu'il se passe dans le reste du monde et arrteront de baver sur les autres continents

Perso, tlcharger des films a ne mempchait pas d'aller au cin plusieurs fois par mois. Je boycottais les enregistrements fait en salle et les HD.
Si je veux un HD je m'achte un blu-ray et TS minsupporte au plus haut point.

Enfin il y a toujours cette faille qui n'a pas boug  ma connaissance, tant qu'une uvre n'est pas licencie en France elle est consultable dans l'tat. C'est le cas des Animes Japonaises que l'on ne trouve qu'en VO ST ou de certains films.

Bref je crois qu'en attendant je vais aller me cultiver d'avantage en recherchant les oeuvres du domaines public (si si il y en a, et aussi de gros nanards comme l'invasion des femmes-abeilles  ::mouarf:: )

Et dans tout les cas, vu le nombre de DL fait par tout le monde sur la plante, on va simplement revenir  la bonne vieille mthode de se trimballer avec son DD et faire le plein de films, sries et MP3 quand on va prendre l'apro chez un pote. Finalement c'est comme a qu'on faisait il y a 10 ans!  ::ccool::  a nous rapprochera un peu tous les uns des autres

J'ajoute que pour avoir tenter l'achat de Divx et de MP3 en ligne il y a quelques annes, je me suis retrouv au bout du compte  tre limit  3 copies et maintenant ces fichiers ne sont plus lisible car j'ai fait une copie, puis le DD a crash, etc... et maintenant j'ai plus que des fichiers qui prennent de la place et WMP me demande de repayer une licence  ::mur::

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Elle est assez anecdotique ou plutot son intert est surtout historique puisque (issu de ton lien) :


Oui, c'est avant tout historique puisqu'elle n'est plus utilise pour faire de la repression aujourd'hui (quoiqu'elle existe toujours).

L'intert de l'example, c'est qu'une loi sur l'immigration est trs connue pour ses dispositions crant un dlit d'opinion (ce qui n'a rien  voir avec l'immigration). C'est donc un exemple clbre de loi "dtourne".

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et cette nuit c'est uploading.com qui s'est arrt...
> 
> C'est vrai qu'on a l'impression de rentrer en rcession...


 ::koi:: 

C'est conomiquement probable mais on ne voit pas trop le rapport. avec le sujet.




> Premire chose: pourquoi les fournisseurs d'espace ne bloquent tout simplement pas leur accs aux utilisateurs US?



Tu crois que seul les USA disposent d'un justice efficace ?

De plus, en quoi bloquer les utilisateurs US changerait quoique ce soit ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Premire chose: pourquoi les fournisseurs d'espace ne bloquent tout simplement pas leur accs aux utilisateurs US?
> Ne vaut-il mieux pas se priv des clients US et continuer  fonctionner plutt que de tout arrter?


Les US representent le premier march mondial, peut-tre se font-t-ils plus d'argent avec les utilisateurs US et un service restreint qu'avec un service de DDL sans eux.

De plus, comme le signale Bluedeep les US ne sont pas le seul pays o le piratage est illgal.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Oui, c'est avant tout historique puisqu'elle n'est plus utilise pour faire de la repression aujourd'hui (quoiqu'elle existe toujours).


"Elle existe toujours" ne veut rien dire ici puisque la SC a lev des inconstitutionnalits dessus.




> L'intert de l'example, c'est qu'une loi sur l'immigration est trs connue pour ses dispositions crant un dlit d'opinion (ce qui n'a rien  voir avec l'immigration). C'est donc un exemple clbre de loi "dtourne".


La notion d'inconstitutionnialit d'une disposition lgale car elle constitue un  "cavalier lgislatif" est  ma connaissance spcifique  la France. Donc, je ne vois pas bien le rapport.

----------


## Yanos

> Tu crois que seul les USA disposent d'un justice efficace ?
> 
> De plus, en quoi bloquer les utilisateurs US changerait quoique ce soit ?


Je dirais que oui puisque d'Hadopi ne me semble pas trop efficace

Si les USA ne savent pas qu'un Franais tlcharge  Hong-Kong et que si ils essayent d'accder  un serveur Hong-Kongais, leur adresse IP tant reconnu ils ne peuvent pas savoir quel service se trouve derrire. Tout simplement, en extrapolant, on filtre  l'arriv et pas au dpart (en tout cas c'est applicable dans les grandes infrastructures rseaux privs)




> De plus, comme le signale Bluedeep les US ne sont pas le seul pays o le piratage est illgal.


En Russie et Chine aussi il est "officiellement" interdit de pirater des oeuvres et voler des brevets. Je pense que tu connais la ralit du terrain  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je dirais que oui puisque d'Hadopi ne me semble pas trop efficace


Ah ! le monde se limite donc aux USA et  la France ?  :8O:

----------


## pmithrandir

> Enfin il y a toujours cette faille qui n'a pas boug  ma connaissance, tant qu'une uvre n'est pas licencie en France elle est consultable dans l'tat. C'est le cas des Animes Japonaises que l'on ne trouve qu'en VO ST ou de certains films.


Ce n'est pas lgal, mais bien tolr.

Les diteurs japonais pourraient intenter un procs contre les personnes qui tlchargent en France selon la loi.
Dans la ralit, cela leur couterait cher pour des personnes incapable de payer de quoi rembourser leur avocat international.

Comme en plus ils y gagnent d'un autre cot, ils ferment les yeux... mais pas sur toutes les sries. Certaines sries genre naruto, que je regarde assidument... ont vu leur team de fansub inquites alors que cette coutume y tait appliqu.(ds que la licence est achete, on retire de la distribution) 


Pour le fait de fermer le service aux US, c'est une faon de leur dire, vous n'tes pas concern, donc vous en pouvez pas nous accuser. une socit qui n'exerce pas dans ton pays, c'est relativement difficile de l'inquiter.

Et jouer trop avec l'ICANN en dehors de toute dcision de justice n'est pas bon non plus pour les USA qui sont dj pris a parti par l'europe, la chine et d'autres pays sur l'absurdit et l'abus que constitue l'ICANN sur internet.(un controle de l'ONU serait plus apprci)

----------


## Sheogorath

Bonjour,
La fin de MU et de ses confrres prochainement ainsi que la politique US et celle de notre Zbulon 1er m'attriste un peu. Je comprends cette lutte contre l'illgale, cette recherche de la justice etc. mais c'est au niveau libert des internautes que je ne suis pas d'accord. Grce   MU et consort, on avait accs  des sries, des films, des musiques difficile voir impossible  trouver en France : anims japonais, dramas corens, chinois, cinma d'auteur, musiques pas  la mode, remix etc, la possibilit d'avoir les sries amricaines en mme temps que les Amricains (dans la soire en VO sur le net, J+3 en VOST, mobilisation du partage, traducteurs, relecteurs, en HD enfin du rve quoi).
Tout a accessible instantanment pourvu qu'un utilisateur l'upload quelque part sur Terre. Alors bien sr se posait le problme des droits d'auteurs, de cette gratuit qui a berc mon adolescence et mon entre dans l'ge adulte. 
On a habitu les gens  la gratuit, comme avec les journaux gratuits et leur incidence sur les journaux payants (autre dbat). Petit  petit la mthode s'est gnralis, car pas de sanctions, ce petit cot rebelle contre le systme qui plait tant aux animaux bipdes chevelus (je m'inclut aussi  ::ccool:: ), cette gratuit-quantit-facilit-pas chopp.
Et reprendre les anciennes habitudes, la normalit en somme, ce qui a berc mon enfance, "je consomme un service, je paye ce service" je joue  Tintin au tibet sur Game Boy, j'achte la cartouche en magasin (oui mon enfance j'ai dit  :8-): , un jeu hardcore en plus !) ,et bien je vous prdis que l'accouchement se fera dans la douleur mais ce fera invitablement (pour la partie non nerd des bipdes bien sur).
Mais je dois dire qu'en France, on est un peu  la bourre sur la VOD trangre, sur les VOST asiatique etc. 
Ca va me demander beaucoup de patience en attendant que les Majors fondent leurs offres pour la vido  la manire de Deezer pour la musique, en attendant je seed  ::aie:: 
Cordialement.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Dans la ralit, cela leur couterait cher pour des personnes incapable de payer de quoi rembourser leur avocat international.


Je pense que c'est surtout parce qu'intenter un procs sur un march o tu n'es pas vendeur, donc ton prjudice (ainsi que les dommage et intrts qui en dcoulent) est de 0.00, a n'a aucun sens pour une entreprise. Ils pourraient demander une condamnation pour le principe mais a ne rapporterait qu'a l'tat (et encore, peut-tre mme pas de quoi couvrir les frais du procs) donc a n'a aucun intrt pour eux.




> "Elle existe toujours" ne veut rien dire ici puisque la SC a lev des inconstitutionnalits dessus.
> 
> 
> 
> La notion d'inconstitutionnialit d'une disposition lgale car elle constitue un  "cavalier lgislatif" est  ma connaissance spcifique  la France. Donc, je ne vois pas bien le rapport.


Je ne veux pas faire de HS sur une loi Amricaine en veilleuse depuis un demi-sicle, c'est un exemple que j'ai sorti car il fait partie du programme d'Histoire dans les pays Anglo-Saxons. Je me suis peut-tre tromp sur une spcificit Franaise mais il me semblait que quand PMithrandir a voqu les "amendements" il faisait rfrence  l'inclusion de dispositions "hors sujet" dans une loi.

----------


## hysterym4n

Bonjour,

Je vois tout le monde prendre part au dbat, mais la quasi totalit des rponses s'articulent quant au fait de savoir si MU (et consorts) sont (taient) lgaux.

Moi pour ma part je m'indigne pour une autre raison, est-ce *lgal* de fermer comme a MU, sans pravis aucun ? N'y a-t-il pas des gens qui ont pay des abonnements de leur propre argent pour disposer d'un service de stockage en ligne pour hberger leurs fichiers ? Parce-que que je sache, il s'agissait avant tout d'un service d'hbergement en ligne  forte bande passante (surtout pendant la priode des "happy hours", qui avantageait pas mal de monde et l'avantageait par rapport  la concurrence)

Donc, selon le mme raisonnement, si demain on retrouvait dans un parking automobile 90 voitures voles sur 100, est-ce lgitime de fermer le parking et d'envoyer les 10 personnes qui ont pay leurs voitures voir ailleurs si elles y sont, sans aucun espoir de jamais revoir leurs biens ?

A mditer ...

----------


## bombseb

Pourquoi toujours comparer le piratage  du vol ?
Quand on tlcharge, on ne vole rien car le cd ou le dvd est toujours entre les mains du propritaire. contrefaon pourquoi pas, vol surement pas

----------


## hysterym4n

> Pourquoi toujours comparer le piratage  du vol ?
> Quand on tlcharge, on ne vole rien car le cd ou le dvd est toujours entre les mains du propritaire. contrefaon pourquoi pas, vol surement pas


Bah peut-tre parce-que ce n'est pas du piratage, mais du *vol* :p

Bon, on va pas se voiler la face quand mme, quand les acteurs font leur show, c'est pour tre rmunrs (au max, mais c'est leur droit de demander ce qu'ils veulent), donc que des millions de personnes en profitent gratis, a n'a rien  voir avec du piratage, mais c'est bel et bien un genre de vol

Mme chose pour la centaine d'e-books/magazines pdf que je possde, ma licence Windows Seven, Visual Studio 2010, Office 2010, Photoshop et j'en passe.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Par exemple : Si demain on retrouvait dans un parking 90 voitures voles sur 100, est-ce lgitime de fermer le parking et d'envoyer les 10 personnes qui ont pay leurs voitures voir ailleurs si elles y sont, sans aucun espoir de jamais revoir leurs biens ?
> 
> A mditer ...


un exemple qui pourrait te faire comprendre en quoi, si le jugement confirme la dcision du FBI c'est possible.
Si tu paye 200  ton dealer contre un engagement d'avoir tous les jours de l'herbe dans ta cigarette... et qu'il se fait arrter, ca sera un peu la mme chose.

En fait, pour rpondre plus prcisment, la justice pourrait (en France, je ne sais pas aux USA) obliger la socit a partager ses activits en 2, d'un cot son commerce lgal qui perdurerait, avec uniquement des fichiers conformes.
Et de l'autre cot, leur partie illgale, qui prendrait a sa charge les sanctions financires que la compagnie aurait reue.

En pratique, au vue des sommes incrimines(200$) et de la concurrence sur le march, ils peuvent tout  fait fermer megaupload sans contrepartie pour les clients.
Ou plutt, il y aurait paiement des sommes dues  la justice, puis paiement aux plaignants(majors) puis, si il y a de l'argent et si tu dposes une plainte, un remboursement partiel de la somme paye. (partiel puisque le service a dj t utilis). Mais bon, megaupload n'aura jamais assez de sous pour que les utilisateurs puisse esprer un quelconque retour.

EDIT : 

Pour la question du vol, c'est encore une interprtation qui diffre d'un pays  l'autre, et d'une personne  l'autre.
En fait, tout btement, la question est : est il possible de copier un produit immatriel, et si oui, a quelles conditions.

Dans le tlchargement illgal il n'y a pas vol de bien matriel, ou d'argent, donc pas de prjudice direct pour la victime.  En revanche, il y a un prjudice financier si il ne vends pas comme il aurait pu vendre.
Mais on rentre dans linterprtation ou chacun a son avis, et ou mme les pays sont en train de se poser ces questions l. (parti pirate entre autre...)

Ce n'est surement pas ici que l'on trouvera la rponse parfaite a cette question.

----------


## hysterym4n

> *la dcision du FBI*


Justement, tant un utilisateur lambda en france, qu'est-ce que j'en ai  br**** moi du FBI et de leurs dcisions ? MU n'a pas le droit de fouiller mes fichiers, le sige social de MU n'est pas bas aux USA, MOI je ne suis pas bas aux USA, et a s'appelle le *Federal* Bureau, pas le *Mondial* Bureau of Investigations. a leur donne pour autant le droit de supprimer comme a, mes backups de disque dur, pour lesquelles j'ai pay, sans AUCUN pravis ?

Ils auraient pu accorder au moins quelques jours aux gens de rcuprer leurs fichiers, mme si quelques trucs originaux tournent encore pendant plusieurs jours, compar  toutes ces annes, c'est du pipi de chat je pense (qui plus est a va pas mettre fin au piratage des oeuvres, vu qu'il reste les concurrents, et surtout le P2P).

M'enfin, c'est mon avis a

----------


## pmithrandir

> M'enfin, c'est mon avis a


C'est aussi ma position(regarde les 3 pages d'avant, c'est ce que je rpte souvent)

----------


## zecreator

J'ai lu les 10 pages de ce topic, et je dois dire que tout cela m'effraye un peu.
Moi aussi j'ai t utilisateur de MU. Moi aussi je savais que ce que je downloadais n'tait pas joli-joli.

Mais de l  pleurer la fin de MU, ce serait lui donner trop d'importance. Des SI, il y en a eu, il y en a et il y en aura d'autres.

Combien se souvienne de Napster, le premier P2P du web. Qui le pleure encore aujourd'hui ?  La relve a t faite avec Emule, et ensuite le direct download...

ben oui, c'est peut-tre fini toute cette libert, mais cela peut aussi ouvrir une autre libert, celle de sortir de chez soi, aller au cin,  des concerts... Bref, la vraie vie quoi !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Justement, tant un utilisateur lambda en france, qu'est-ce que j'en ai  br**** moi du FBI et de leurs dcisions ? MU n'est pas bas aux USA, MOI je ne suis pas bas aux USA, et a s'appelle le *Federal* Bureau, pas le *Mondial* Bureau of Investigations. a leur donne pour autant le droit de supprimer comme a, mes backups de disque dur, pour lesquelles j'ai pay, sans AUCUN pravis ?


MU possdait des serveurs aux tats-Unis , aux Pays-Bas et au Canada.

J'ignore comment ils s'y sont pris pour faire fermer les serveurs canadiens et nerlandais, mais pour les serveurs sur le territoire US ils sont parfaitement dans leur juridication. ( vrai dire, concernant les serveurs en dehors des USA, je me demande si ils ne sont pas contents de saisir les noms de domaines : il est trs possible que les serveurs soient encore actifs avec leurs donnes mais pas accessibles via des noms publiques).

Avoir des serveurs sur le territoire US a clairement t une faute.

----------


## hysterym4n

> J'ai lu les 10 pages de ce topic, et je dois dire que tout cela m'effraye un peu.
> Moi aussi j'ai t utilisateur de MU. Moi aussi je savais que ce que je downloadais n'tait pas joli-joli.
> 
> Mais de l  pleurer la fin de MU, ce serait lui donner trop d'importance. Des SI, il y en a eu, il y en a et il y en aura d'autres.
> 
> Combien se souvienne de Napster, le premier P2P du web. Qui le pleure encore aujourd'hui ?  La relve a t faite avec Emule, et ensuite le direct download...
> 
> ben oui, c'est peut-tre fini toute cette libert, mais cela peut aussi ouvrir une autre libert, celle de sortir de chez soi, aller au cin,  des concerts... Bref, la vraie vie quoi !


J'ai pas vcu l'poque de Napster, trop jeune  l'poque  ::cry:: 

Mais l, c'est pas tant pleurer la fin d'un service de partage (Napster c'est bien du P2P uniquement pour la musique nan ?) mais l'ingrence des USA dans tous les domaines, et leur droit de le faire. Moi ce qui m'effraie c'est a, les regarder fermer un site dhbergement (qui n'a pas le droit de regard dans mes fichiers) comme a, sur simple ordre du FEDERAL Bureau. Demain a pourrait tre Dveloppez, ou Wiki s'ils jugent que les encyclopdies ne se vendent plus, allez hop !

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Justement, tant un utilisateur lambda en france, qu'est-ce que j'en ai  br**** moi du FBI et de leurs dcisions ? MU n'est pas bas aux USA


Le FBI a men une *enqute*. Ensuite c'est la cour qui a fait l'indictment act. C'est des bases de droit.

Ensuite, une partie des serveurs de MU tait base chez Carpathia Hosting aux USA (et aux Pays-Bas aussi).




> a leur donne pour autant le droit de supprimer comme a, mes backups de disque dur, pour lesquelles j'ai pay, sans AUCUN pravis ?


Ca leur donne le droit de demander aux dfendeurs (Kim & co) de placer les biens potentiellement utiliss dans des pratiques illgales sous squestre (je garantis pas l'exactitude de la traduction, bref, _forfeiture_ en anglais).

Dans la liste des assets, il y a en point 110 l'obligation de placer sous forfeiture les noms de domaine mega*****.* ce qui quivaut  une fermeture effective du site. Le tout en parfaite conformit (pour la 35e fois) avec la loi.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Moi ce qui m'effraie c'est a, les regarder fermer un site dhbergement (qui n'a pas le droit de regard dans mes fichiers) comme a, sur simple ordre du FEDERAL Bureau.


Mais osef du fdral bureau, c'est un grand jury qui fait cette injonction sur la base d'une enqute mene par le FBI. Un Grand Jury = une Cour = la Justice. C'est si compliqu que cela?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour la question du vol, c'est encore une interprtation qui diffre d'un pays  l'autre, et d'une personne  l'autre.
> En fait, tout btement, la question est : est il possible de copier un produit immatriel, et si oui, a quelles conditions.


C'est surtout un raccourci qu'on prend en langage courant. En droit on devrait parler de contrefaon, le problme c'est que dans le langage courant le mot contrefaon implique (outre l'achat du sac LVMH pour 10  au Maroc) l'achat d'une "copie" de qualit infrieure. Notion totalement inapplicable  une copie digitale puisque celle-ci est la plupart du temps 100% identique  l'original.

----------


## hysterym4n

> Mais osef du fdral bureau, c'est un grand jury qui fait cette injonction sur la base d'une enqute mene par le FBI. Un Grand Jury = une Cour = la Justice. C'est si compliqu que cela?


Quelle cour de justice ? Mais la cour de Justice US pardi !

----------


## Bluedeep

> Quelle cour de justice ? Mais la cour de Justice US pardi !


Oui, aucun pays au monde ne soustraite ses dcisions judiciaires au voisin. 

Ce qui est surprenant c'est que tu ais l'air de trouver cela bizarre ......  :8O:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Quelle cour de justice ? Mais la cour de Justice US pardi !


Ta-ta-ta-ta, ne change pas de sujet. Tu as fait tout un fromage sur le FBI d'abord qui soi-disant a fait quelque chose. On t'as expliqu que c'est pas le FBI qui fait, mais une cour de justice. Pour commencer  :;): 

Ensuite oui, c'est une cour de justice US qui fait l'accusation formelle. Qu'est-ce que cela a de choquant? Ou sinon (attention question pige inc) quel est le tribunal comptent selon toi?

----------


## hysterym4n

> Oui, aucun pays au monde ne soustraite ses dcisions judiciaires au voisin. 
> 
> Ce qui est surprenant c'est que tu ais l'air de trouver cela bizarre ......


Non je ne trouve pas a bizarre, mais je trouve juste que a commence  faire trop toute cette mainmise US, le FBI perquisitionne, la justice US tranche, et hop, c'est dans la poche. Le tlchargement illgal n'en finira jamais, un site tombe, 10 font surface. Une technologie est bannie, 3 nouvelles prennent la relve, c'est pas difficile. Mais ce que je supporte pas, c'est de fermer du jour au lendemain un site qui n'tait ni destin uniquement au piratage, ni utilis uniquement  des fins illgales ...

----------


## Tydher

> Mais ce que je supporte pas, c'est de fermer du jour au lendemain un site qui n'tait ni destin uniquement au piratage, ni utilis uniquement  des fins illgales ...


Peut tre que pour certains, Mu tait destin  autre chose que du tlchargement illgal. ::aie:: 

Cependant, la conclusion de l'enquete  retenue le contraire. La preuve, plein de monde  perdu ses fichiers stocks sur les serveurs de MU !

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Notion totalement inapplicable  une copie digitale puisque celle-ci est la plupart du temps 100% identique  l'original.


En fait non, en gnral les medias pirats sont disponibles avec une compression type MPEG, donc avec une perte de qualit  :;): 

Mais je ne pense pas que c'est la mme chose que la contrefaon: on ne parle pas de bien matriels imits, les donnes source sont les mmes que celles du "fabriquant".

----------


## Bluedeep

> Non je ne trouve pas a bizarre, mais je trouve juste que a commence  faire trop toute cette mainmise US, le FBI perquisitionne, la justice US tranche, et hop, c'est dans la poche.


C'est vrai qu'il serait tellement plus normal que la police irlandaise mne une enqute sur des serveurs hbergs aux USA puis qu'un tribunal du Burkina Fasso prenne une dcision, susceptible d'appel devant le cour suprme d'Oulan Battor (Mongolie extrieure).




> Le tlchargement illgal n'en finira jamais, un site tombe, 10 font surface. Une technologie est bannie, 3 nouvelles prennent la relve, c'est pas difficile.


C'est certains. 
Donc si on applique ton raisonnement, il y a des cambriolages tous les jours, il n'y pas lieu de les poursuivre car il y en aura d'autres demain !




> Mais ce que je supporte pas, c'est de fermer du jour au lendemain un site qui n'tait ni destin uniquement au piratage, ni utilis uniquement  des fins illgales ...


Comme je l'ai expliqu plus haut, je vois au contraire les choses de manire positive : ca va clouer pendant quelques temps le bec aux thurifraires du "cloud tous azimuths", qui, il n'y a pas longtemps, rpondaient avec une argumentation fumeuse aux objections souleves sur le risque de mettre des donnes potentiellement sensibles sur des sites situes hors de porte de la juridiction de l'utilisateur final de ces donnes.

Je pense qu'ils vont se faire tout petit pendant quelques temps.

----------


## pmithrandir

> quel est le tribunal comptent selon toi?



Je pense que derrire tout cela se trouve la vraie question a se poser. Qui est comptent sur internet.

oui, les usa, la france sont comptent pour empcher l'accs a leur citoyen a certaines ressources. (sites de jeux en ligne par exemple, contenu pdophile, etc...)

En revanche, ils n'ont normalement pas le droit de dcider pour les autres.
lorsque c'est un site de vente de viagra ou de pdophiles, il y a un consensus pour accepter l'ingrence.
Mais dans le cas d'un site grand public, la question peut se poser.

Surtout, le fait que les USA aient le pouvoir de dgommer tous les noms de domaines posent beaucoup de soucis. Comme je le disais plus haut, on (j'entends par la tous sauf les USA) de dlguer cette comptence  l'ONU. Mais l on rentre dans les affres des procdures internationales.

Ma copine a fait du droit international, je lancerait le sujet pour savoir ce qu'elle en pense.(et ce qu'en dise ses collgues)

Dans le domaine de l'ingrence, qu'aurions nous dit si la chine avait, lors de ses dboires avec google, fait ferm tous les services google en supprimant les noms de domaine et les serveurs. Je suis pourtant sur que l'enqute aurait t impartiale, le jury tout  fait lgal...

----------


## Rayek

> En fait non, en gnral les medias pirats sont disponibles avec une compression type MPEG, donc avec une perte de qualit 
> 
> Mais je ne pense pas que c'est la mme chose que la contrefaon: on ne parle pas de bien matriels imits, les donnes source sont les mmes que celles du "fabriquant".


Ca depend :
- Pour les films , tu trouves des iso des DVD, il te faut juste une platine qui permet de passer outre les protections.
- Pour les jeux, ils ne sont pas 100% identiques car pour les faire fonctionner il faut un Crack.
- L'audio tu pourrais trouver des iso des CD mais c'est plus pratique en MP3/Flak/etc...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Surtout, le fait que les USA aient le pouvoir de dgommer tous les noms de domaines posent beaucoup de soucis.


La je suis d'accord. La main-mise de fait des des USA sur l'ICANN (qui est juridiquement une socit de droit californien) est un problme.

Mais, bon, c'est "nous" (les autres en gnral, les europens en particuliers) qui avons choisir de laisser faire, ou plutt de ne pas faire.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Ca depend :
> - Pour les films , tu trouves des iso des DVD, il te faut juste une platine qui permet de passer outre les protections.
> - Pour les jeux, ils ne sont pas 100% identiques car pour les faire fonctionner il faut un Crack.
> - L'audio tu pourrais trouver des iso des CD mais c'est plus pratique en MP3/Flak/etc...


Pour les films et sries c'est generalement du MPEG (l'ISO du DVD est plus lourd), pour la musique du MP3 (soit du MPEG audio). La grosse exception c'est les jeux proposs en ISO (la compression avec pertes n'est pas possible sur un logiciel  :;):  ) mais comme tu dis maintenant il faut un crack.

----------


## Tydher

> Pour les films et sries c'est generalement du MPEG (l'ISO du DVD est plus lourd), pour la musique du MP3 (soit du MPEG audio). La grosse exception c'est les jeux proposs en ISO (la compression avec pertes n'est pas possible sur un logiciel  ) mais comme tu dis maintenant il faut un crack.


Crack le plus souvent disponible moins d'une semaine aprs la sortie du jeu...

----------


## zecreator

Ben, les amricains on a toujours eu peur de leur pouvoir. le sentiment qu'ils sont chez-eux partout, c'est vrai.

Maintenant, si on regarde les oeuvres les plus downloades sur MU, ceux sont principalement des oeuvres US (films ou musique). Donc, c'est un peu lgitime que le FBI ait cass le systme.

Si ton voisin te piquent tes pommes, tu te plains  la gendarmerie,  la mairie. Si rien ne change tu vas frapper  sa porte pour lui mettre les points sur les "i" (ou le poing dans la gu...).

Passer  autre chose, tiens ce soir je vais faire un truc que j'ai pas fais depuis des lustres : louer un DVD.

----------


## hysterym4n

> Ben, les amricains on a toujours eu peur de leur pouvoir. le sentiment qu'ils sont chez-eux partout, c'est vrai.
> 
> Maintenant, si on regarde les oeuvres les plus downloades sur MU, ceux sont principalement des oeuvres US (films ou musique). Donc, c'est un peu lgitime que le FBI ait cass le systme.
> 
> Si ton voisin te piquent tes pommes, tu te plains  la gendarmerie,  la mairie. Si rien ne change tu vas frapper  sa porte pour lui mettre les points sur les "i" (ou le poing dans la gu...).
> 
> Passer  autre chose, tiens ce soir je vais faire un truc que j'ai pas fais depuis des lustres : louer un DVD.


Quand mon voisin est le voleur, oui.

Sauf que si 10 personnes habitent chez mon voisin, que 8 me volent, je crois que j'ai pas le droit de mettre le poing dans la gu... aux 2 restants, si je connais pas l'identit exacte des voleurs.

Tout ce que j'ai lu ne changera rien  mon point de vue (dira que je suis born qui veut  ::):  ) : MU n'tait pas un site de piratage, je l'utilisais rgulirement pour sauvegarder des fichiers personnels, et qu'un seul pays dcide *tout seul* de le fermer parcequ'il a *permis* de voler des uvres prives, je trouve a insens.

Les voitures servent  raliser des enlvements, enlevons les voitures aux amricains  ::):

----------


## Derf59

> Pourquoi toujours comparer le piratage  du vol ?
> Quand on tlcharge, on ne vole rien car le cd ou le dvd est toujours entre les mains du propritaire. contrefaon pourquoi pas, vol surement pas


On peut le voir comme du "vol de contenu".

C'est un peu comme si tu allais  la FNAC avec ton ordi, que tu ouvres CD/DVD pour les lire/dupliquer/extraire sur ton ordi  ::D: 
Et aprs tu remets le CD/DVD sur l'talage, "physiquement" tu n'as rien vol  :;): 

nb:
La contrefaon est une lutilisation sans droit dun lment de proprit intellectuelle protge.
Elle se caractrise par la reproduction dlments essentiels et caractristiques dune marque, dun dessin ou modle. Elle vise  crer une confusion dans lesprit du consommateur.
Il peut y avoir contrefaon mme sil reste des diffrences mineures et mme si lauteur est de bonne foi.

----------


## zaventem

> En droit on devrait parler de contrefaon, le problme c'est que dans le langage courant le mot contrefaon implique (outre l'achat du sac LVMH pour 10  au Maroc) l'achat d'une "copie" de qualit infrieure.


Note que la contrefaon ne prend pas en compte la qualit, je pourrais (en fait non, c'est interdit :;): ) copier un produit et le faire avec une qualit bien suprieure  l'original, le vendre 50 fois le prix, cela resterait de la contrefaon.

----------


## Acropole

> HULU, que j'ai cit prcdemment est une socit cre par NBC et Fox entre autre, leur catalogue est bien sr beaucoup plus large parce qu'il englobe un grand nombre de chane avec des contrats de rediffusions (CW, SyFy,ABC,CBS...).Aucune de ces chanes ne semblent partager cette analyse...
> 
> Le petit dtail est bien sr que contrairement  nos magnifique chanes franaises ces chaines *produisent* leurs programmes.


Hulu ne diffuse le programme quaprs sa diffusion tl, restreint l'accs en fonction de la zone gographique et ne propose que la VO.
En tous cas c'est ce que j'ai pu constater rcemment en voulant voir les pisodes SGU des mois avant leur diffusion en France.
Ceci dit, j'espre aussi que a prendra plus dampleur avec des diffusion  la sortie et avec d'autres langues.

----------


## GanYoshi

Je tlcharge car je n'imagine pas devoir me priver d'couter une musique que j'aime, ou de regarder un film qui semble me plaire.

Je pense que c'est comme le sexe, il n'y a pas vraiment de limite tant qu'on le fait toujours pas plaisir et pas par automatisme ! 

Si en plus japprends que mes tlchargements emmerdent quelques vieux ractionnaires dont les posts transpirent la frustration, c'est un lment sinon dclencheur, au moins incitateur.  ::P: 

Donc voil, sinon la fin de Megaupload tait prvisible  cause de cette technologie centralise  l'oppos de la philosophie d'internet. 

Les torrents et les liens magnets sont la solution  adopter.  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Je tlcharge car je n'imagine pas devoir me priver d'couter une musique que j'aime, ou de regarder un film qui semble me plaire.
> 
> Je pense que c'est comme le sexe, il n'y a pas vraiment de limite tant qu'on le fait toujours pas plaisir et pas par automatisme !


La comparaison est intressante: dans le cas d'espce, la partie oppose (aka les ayant droits) n'est pas consentante. 

Le fait que cela semble te plaire suffit il pour passer outre? Et tant que c'est par plaisir et pas par automatisme, la partie oppose devrait tre contente, non? (et puis, hein, c'est un peu de sa faute, elle avait qu' pas s'habiller comme ca, s..., euh pardon, comment rsister avec toute la pub qu'ils font autour, et puis il n'y a pas d'offre lgale)

Appliqu au sexe, ce raisonnement me semble difficilement tenable...





> Si en plus japprends que mes tlchargements emmerdent quelques vieux ractionnaires dont les posts transpirent la frustration, c'est un lment sinon dclencheur, au moins incitateur.


Une fois de plus, la comparaison avec le sexe laisse rveur... Tu peux essayer devant un juge, mais je ne te le conseille pas.

Francois 
(oui je sais, j'ai rien compris, l'internet ca n'a rien  voir...)

----------


## Elendhil

Je ne vois pas ce qui est choquant ou illgal de bloquer les services d'une socit qui est accus de 5 chefs d'inculpations avec des preuves trs solides ... 

Selon vous , les services taient utiliss de manire totalement lgal par certains clients , je n'en doute pas mais cela ne change strictement rien.

Par exemple on prend une socit dhbergement (style OVH ,1&1) qui tombe en liquidation judiciaire prononc par le tribunal tous les services sont aussi tt ferms.
Les clients qui ont pays pour un an de service ne seront jamais rembourss , avec le peu d'argent qui reste on va indemniser les salaris et peut-tre si il y a encore suffisamment d'actifs rembourser quelques cranciers mais c'est tout. 

Les client n'auront plus que leurs yeux pour pleurer , si ils ont pas pris leur prcaution pendant la phase de redressement judiciaire en se disant de tout manire ils ne vont pas couler ou on pas fait gaf  l'annonce fait dans la presse, ils ne pourront pas rcuprer leur fichiers , ni leur argent et leurs sites web seront inactifs du jour au lendemain.

C'est peut-tre injuste pour le client mais c'est on ne peut plus classique , d'ailleurs il y a quelques temps un Voyagiste qui a fait faillite avait vendu des 100 de voyages juste la semaine avant sa liquidation judiciaire les clients ont perdu leur argents  ...

Et sinon pour les clients de megaupload , me faite pas croire que vous avez upload des fichiers sans laisser une copie sur votre disque dur ...

----------


## GanYoshi

> La comparaison est intressante: dans le cas d'espce, la partie oppose (aka les ayant droits) n'est pas consentante. 
> 
> Le fait que cela semble te plaire suffit il pour passer outre? Et tant que c'est par plaisir et pas par automatisme, la partie oppose devrait tre contente, non? (et puis, hein, c'est un peu de sa faute, elle avait qu' pas s'habiller comme ca, s..., euh pardon, comment rsister avec toute la pub qu'ils font autour, et puis il n'y a pas d'offre lgale)
> 
> Appliqu au sexe, ce raisonnement me semble difficilement tenable...


Ahaha non pas du tout ^^ 

La partie oppose lors du tlchargement est le fichier, les ayants droits ne sont que les intgristes religieux clamant que le sexe, c'est mal, alors qu'on en voit pas vraiment la preuve.

Pourquoi tout de suite penser au viol ?




> Une fois de plus, la comparaison avec le sexe laisse rveur... Tu peux essayer devant un juge, mais je ne te le conseille pas.
> Francois 
> (oui je sais, j'ai rien compris, l'internet ca n'a rien  voir...)


videmment, le discours serait diffrent devant un juge.

----------


## mermich

1) Parce que c'est le cas, le fichier ne pouvant porter plainte c'est les ayant droits qui reprsentent la partie civile. Dans le cadre d'un viol puis d'un meurtre, la viole ne porte qu'assez rarement plainte...

2) Ok, c'est comparable pour une comparaison mais la contre-comparaison n'est pas valable.

Sacr argumentaire  ::ccool::

----------


## Invit

> La partie oppose lors du tlchargement est le fichier, les ayants droits ne sont que les intgristes religieux clamant que le sexe, c'est mal, alors qu'on en voit pas vraiment la preuve.


Les ayant droits, comme leur nom l'indique, ont des droits (lgaux) sur le fichier. Ce n'est pas d'une affaire de morale (le sexe c'est mal), ou de logique (et pourquoi ce serait mal, d'abord?), encore moins de religion ou d'intgrisme. Juste un droit qu'ils ont et qu'ils exercent (comme tu le fais quand tu es "dans ton droit").




> Pourquoi tout de suite penser au viol ?


Tu disais que c'est comme le sexe, et, dans ce contexte, tes arguments y font penser... 
- j'en avais envie
- je n'imagine pas devoir me priver
- pas de limite tant que c'est par plaisir
et surtout le dernier : 
- elle refuse et a m'excite... (tu n'as pas exactement dit cela, mais je pense que le parallle est trs clair).

Entendons nous, je ne pense pas que tlcharger "c'est comme" violer (ce serait grotesque), je remarquais juste que ta comparaison n'est pas trs heureuse...

Francois

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Etant donn que le seul et unique argument utilis par les dfenseurs des droits d'auteur (et de le proprit intellectuelle en gnrale) est : "il faut bien financer les crateurs" (ce sur quoi tout le monde est d'accord), pourquoi ne pas dcrter un payement pour chaque coute, lecture, etc.. ?
Parce que cela ferait fuir trop consommateurs... comme le systme actuel.

Pour largir un peu le dbat, je ne vois toujours pas en quoi l'industrie offre plus d'indpendance aux crateurs que la licence globale, le mcnat ou la production de contenu par les distributeurs eux-mmes (en rmunrant directement les crateurs de contenus les plus populaires par exemple, cf. MegaBox).

Les lois sur les droits d'auteur ragissaient  l'arriver de l'imprimerie, ne doit-on pas aujourd'hui radapter la lgislation  Internet, comme il a t fait pour les radios libres. Notons au passage que ces dernires peuvent diffuser ce qu'elles veulent, du moment qu'elles payent les ayant droit. Le principe de monopole d'exploitation des uvres est donc dj mort, pour le plus grand bonheur des auditeurs... et des maisons de disques, qui taient pourtant originellement contre les radios libres. Elles nous ont donc dj prouv qu'elles taient de veilles ractionnaires inconsciente des besoin du consommateur.

PS : La proprit intellectuelle ne s'applique pas aux dcouvertes scientifiques (pourquoi donc ?), et pourtant elles ont lieu, Science & Vie n'est pas en faillite et les chercheurs ne sont pas moins indpendants dans le public que dans le priv. Pourquoi ne pas dfendre la proprit intellectuelle dans le cas de la Science ? J'attend vraiment une rponse, cohrente avec vos prcdant propos si possible.

----------


## Invit

> PS : La proprit intellectuelle ne s'applique pas aux dcouvertes scientifiques (pourquoi donc ?), et pourtant elles ont lieu, Science & Vie n'est pas en faillite et les chercheurs ne sont pas moins indpendants dans le public que dans le priv. Pourquoi ne pas dfendre la proprit intellectuelle dans le cas de la Science ?


Il y a bien sur une notion de proprit intellectuelle en science. Les inventions scientifiques sont brevetables, c'est ce qui finance toute la science prive. Les publications scientifiques sont soumises au copyright, comme les articles de Sciences et Vie, d'ailleurs.

La recherche fondamentale n'est pas brevetable, mais elle est largement subventionne (par les tats et les universits).

Francois

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Il y a bien sur une notion de proprit intellectuelle en science. Les inventions scientifiques sont brevetables, c'est ce qui finance toute la science prive.


C'est bien pour cela que je parlais des *dcouvertes* scientifiques et non des inventions. La recherche fondamentale existe encore ; la musique pourrait donc survire  l'abolition des droits d'auteur, voir mme se dvelopper comme la Science a explos aprs l'abandon du secret par les alchimistes.




> Les publications scientifiques sont soumises au copyright


Et c'est bien sr cela qui finance la Science...




> comme les articles de Sciences et Vie, d'ailleurs.


Mais ces magazines pourraient-ils exister sans Science publique ? Rien est moins sr.




> La recherche fondamentale n'est pas brevetable, mais elle est largement subventionne (par les tats et les universits).


C'est un fait. Mais cela pose-il plus de problmes que n'en pose la Science brevete (pharmaceutique, OGM, brevets logiciels pouvant limiter certaines recherches, etc..) ?

----------


## zecreator

> Je ne vois pas ce qui est choquant ou illgal de bloquer les services d'une socit qui est accus de 5 chefs d'inculpations avec des preuves trs solides ... 
> 
> Selon vous , les services taient utiliss de manire totalement lgal par certains clients , je n'en doute pas mais cela ne change strictement rien.
> 
> Par exemple on prend une socit dhbergement (style OVH ,1&1) qui tombe en liquidation judiciaire prononc par le tribunal tous les services sont aussi tt ferms.
> Les clients qui ont pays pour un an de service ne seront jamais rembourss , avec le peu d'argent qui reste on va indemniser les salaris et peut-tre si il y a encore suffisamment d'actifs rembourser quelques cranciers mais c'est tout. 
> 
> Les client n'auront plus que leurs yeux pour pleurer , si ils ont pas pris leur prcaution pendant la phase de redressement judiciaire en se disant de tout manire ils ne vont pas couler ou on pas fait gaf  l'annonce fait dans la presse, ils ne pourront pas rcuprer leur fichiers , ni leur argent et leurs sites web seront inactifs du jour au lendemain.
> 
> ...


Mon cher ami,

Comment ne pas etre d'accord avec toi, face a cette generation Y, elevee au porno et a la vision d'un monde qui, quoi qu'ils fassent, ne leur apportera que desillusions, malheur, pollution et autres Sarkozi (allons on a dit pas de Politique)

Je les comprends les bougres pour qui LEGO rime avec PROLO. Ils vivent leur vie numerique parce qu'ils n'ont connus que cela. C'est notre faute, la generation 70-80, la generation X. On a tellement voulu changer le monde avec nos grands discours, qu'on leur a donner la folie des grandeurs. "On va casser ceux qui gagnent de l'argent sur not' dos". Tout en enrichiossant les escrocs, les donneurs de lecon, les rebelles de seconde zone.

Internet, la liberte ? De quelle liberte parle t-on ? Celle d'echapper a la  vraie vie, une peu brute certe, mais realiste. Quelle liberte nous permet de dire "puisquer tu gagnes beaucoup d'argent, je vais te voler en toute impunite ?". Autant braquer la mamie qui habite seule a Neuilly avec ces millions, elle en a trop. Ha mince, ses petits enfants y ont deja penses...

----------


## Invit

> C'est bien pour cela que je parlais des *dcouvertes* scientifiques et non des inventions.


Je t'avais bien lu, mais la distinction est nettement moins claire que tu sembles le croire. Une raction chimique, prsente comme un procd, est brevetable. Une molcule peut l'tre aussi. Aux Etats Unis, un algorithme (un procd mathmatique) l'est galement. Ce sont des dcouvertes, non?

Et la plupart des technologies importantes (le tlphone par exemple), bien brevetable, s'appuient sur une dcouverte thorique. 

Beaucoup de dcouvertes sont brevetables, mme sur des domaines fondamentaux. C'est cette brevetabilit de la science qui a permis le dveloppement de la recherche prive. Le fondamental-non-brevetable, dans ce cas, sert soit de vitrine, soit de prcurseur pour l'appliqu (le cas des Bell Labs est exemplaire). 

Dans certains domaines thoriques, il existe une autre forme de protection: le secret militaire/d'tat. On dit (je ne sais pas si c'est vrai) que le premier employeur mondial de mathmaticiens est la NSA, je serais trs tonn que leurs dcouvertes soient publiques. Ceci, soit dit en passant, invalide en partie le discours  la mode selon laquelle le secret est l'ennemi de la connaissance: si ca ne marchait pas, la NSA (ou la DGA en France) auraient abandonn depuis longtemps.

Quant au copyright sur les revues, c'est plus important qu'on croit. D'abord a fait vivre l'dition scientifique, ensuite, c'est gnralement sur leurs publications qu'on juge (et qu'on promeut) les chercheurs. 




> La recherche fondamentale existe encore ; la musique pourrait donc survire  l'abolition des droits d'auteur,


Bien sr. Elle a exist avant les droits d'auteur (avec moins de musiciens, et certains qui crevaient un peu de faim, quand mme...), et une musique entirement tatise a exist en URSS, et a produit (en classique au moins) de trs bons musiciens. 

La question est de savoir si les musiciens en auraient envie, et si l'auditeur s'y retrouverait. Personnellement, je pense que non.




> voir mme se dvelopper comme la Science a explos aprs l'abandon du secret par les alchimistes.


Les brevets ont justement t invents pour mettre fin  la pratique du secret, longtemps aprs la fin des alchimistes. Observe aussi que dans de trs nombreux domaines scientifiques, le secret reste la norme aujourd'hui. 

Francois

----------


## kain_tn

> Je pouffe  ....(Desproges)


Si a t'amuse, fais-toi plaisir...




> C'est toujours trs fatiguant d'essayer de discuter avec des individus qui ne se souviennent mme pas de ce qu'ils ont crits trois lignes plus haut.
> Il t'a sans doute chapp que tu parlais des PME; donc on ne voit pas le rapport.


Je crois que c'est toi qui ne te rappelle plus ce qu'il y a d'crit plus haut. Tu disais qu'il tait trs simple de mettre en place un partage par ftp. Et moi je te rpond que non, pour le profane ce n'est pas simple, et que toutes les boites n'ont pas forcment les comptences en interne. Une PME c'est  partir de 20 personnes (j'aurais pu ajouter les TPE dans le tas pour te faire plaisir), et si elle est spcialise en comptabilit ou en droit par exemple, ben elle n'a peut-tre pas de sysadmin dans ses rangs. Si tu n'arrives pas  comprendre a alors je ne peux plus rien pour toi.




> Si un gars qui dirige une PME en est  demander " son ado de fils" ce qu'il doit faire en terme d'IT, je crois que sa boite est mal barre.


Alors l on n'est entirement d'accords. Mais pourtant c'est une ralit. Si tu as boss pour autre chose que des "grands comptes", tu as certainement pu l'observer.




> Par ailleurs, je ne vois pas en quoi les "ados" auraient plus de comptences IT que la moyenne, autrement que sur l'aspect utilisation. C'est aussi ridicule que, par exemple, imaginer que nos arrires grand-parents, qui n'ont connu que marginalement l'automobile, demandaient conseil  leurs enfants pour faire de la mcanique.


Je ne vois pas non plus en quoi ils auraient plus de comptences mais aux yeux du profane, il n'y a pas de diffrence entre un DBA par exemple et un vendeur au rayon informatique chez Auchan. C'est un fait, et oui c'est ridicule, mais fais un petit tour sur le forum et compte le nombre de personnes qui se plaignent de devoir rparer les pc de leurs proches sous prtexte qu'ils sont informaticiens pour te rendre compte de l'ampleur du problme.




> Quel rapport avec les SSII ? Essaye d'tre un peu cohrent.


Et c'est toi qui parles de ne pas se souvenir de ce que l'on crit plus haut? Tu parlais de consultants en informatique et en France le march est largement bouff par les SSII.




> Et le PDG est toujours directement responsable d'une connerie dans son usine? Y a des preuves?


Un pdg n'est pas forcment responsable des conneries de son usine non, mais dans l'affaire Bhopal, il y en a des preuves. Mais je suis sur que quelqu'un qui peut citer la loi  tour de bras comme toi est capable de chercher les dtails de l'affaire sur le net comme un grand.  ::): 





> Faux, il y a eu 7 personnes condamnes  de la taule (avec sursis certes).
> Donc il y a bien eu condamnation.
> 
> On voit que tu connais le dossier de Bhopal aussi bien que celui de MU


Ouais je le connais certainement mieux que celui de MU. Les personnes condamnes n'taient que des pantins. La socit a chang de nom, le pdg de l'poque coule des joueurs heureux aux USA.





> Le FBI a appliqu a la lettre l'United States Code paragraphes 1961 et suivants. Point  la ligne.
> Quelle partie de l'indictment act ne respecte pas la loi, Mr. l'expert en herbe? Je t'coute.


Alors, "Mr. l'expert" dit que le "United States Code" est une loi amricaine et que donc si elle peut s'appliquer aux USA, elle ne devrait pas permettre d'agir au niveau de l'ICANN, qui est suppos tre indpendant... a te suffit comme rponse?





> Et tous les gamins de 12 ans qui se balladent avec l'iphone  500  t'y crois?
> Ou alors c'est pas leurs parents qui l'ont pay?


Si leurs parents ont de l'argent tant mieux pour eux, mais si le monde tait compos d'une majorit de riches, je crois que a se saurait.





> Drame, on a donc des lois qui dfendent des entreprises? Pourquoi c'est pas pareil sur la plante d'o tu viens?


Ce n'est pas parce que la loi d'un pays dfend une entreprise ou une personne qu'elle doit tre suprieure aux lois des autres pays. Si demain le Kirghizistan dcide d'appliquer une loi qui va  l'encontre d'un droit amricain, on va en entendre parler.




> Dans le domaine de l'ingrence, qu'aurions nous dit si la chine avait, lors de ses dboires avec google, fait ferm tous les services google en supprimant les noms de domaine et les serveurs. Je suis pourtant sur que l'enqute aurait t impartiale, le jury tout  fait lgal...


Merci, pmithrandir.

@grafikm_fr: ce serait bien si tu pouvais regrouper un peu tes messages parce que tu poste souvent deux messages l'un aprs l'autre et c'est fatigant... (3 messages  la suite sur la page prcdente). Il y a les fonctionnalits "multi-citer" et "diter" qui sont l pour a...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Je t'avais bien lu, mais la distinction est nettement moins claire que tu sembles le croire. Une raction chimique, prsente comme un procd, est brevetable. Une molcule peut l'tre aussi. Aux Etats Unis, un algorithme (un procd mathmatique) l'est galement. Ce sont des dcouvertes, non?
> [...]
> Dans certains domaines thoriques, il existe une autre forme de protection: le secret militaire/d'tat. On dit (je ne sais pas si c'est vrai) que le premier employeur mondial de mathmaticiens est la NSA, je serais trs tonn que leurs dcouvertes soient publiques. Ceci, soit dit en passant, invalide en partie le discours  la mode selon laquelle le secret est l'ennemi de la connaissance: si ca ne marchait pas, la NSA (ou la DGA en France) auraient abandonn depuis longtemps.


Dans le fond, nous sommes d'accord. Pour moi, Invention, Dcouverte ou Cration sont toute trois rductible  la Connaissance, que je veux libre. Le secret ne me parait pas immoral, mme si chacun d'entre nous trouvera dommage qu'une dcouverte meurt avec son auteur.
La proprit par contre, toute humaine qu'elle soit, me parait obsolte concernant les choses de l'esprit. James Watt n'est pas l'inventeur de la machine  vapeur, Albert Einstein n'a fait que finaliser les travaux de Lorentz, Poincar et Hilbert, aucun auteur de littrature ne cr  partir de rien mais aucun non plus ne verse de royalties aux auteurs dont il s'inspire.




> Et la plupart des technologies importantes (le tlphone par exemple), bien brevetable, s'appuient sur une dcouverte thorique.


Ce qui va dans mon sens : pour vendre des tlphones mobiles, Apple aurait de toute faon autant intrt  innover (voir juste aprs) qu' profiter des technologies concurrentes.




> C'est cette brevetabilit de la science qui a permis le dveloppement de la recherche prive. Le fondamental-non-brevetable, dans ce cas, sert soit de vitrine, soit de prcurseur pour l'appliqu (le cas des Bell Labs est exemplaire).


Le brevet est-il pour autant le seul moyen de favoriser l'innovation ?
N'entre-t-il pas en contradiction avec le principe de concurrence ?
J'imagine qu'il a t ncessaire  une poque mais le monde a chang, je suis persuad que l'industrie investirait tout de mme massivement dans la recherche sans, pour quelque mois d'avance sur les concurrents ou simplement par spcialisation de l'offre.




> Quant au copyright sur les revues, c'est plus important qu'on croit. D'abord a fait vivre l'dition scientifique, ensuite, c'est gnralement sur leurs publications qu'on juge (et qu'on promeut) les chercheurs.


Finances autrement ou pas, l'dition scientifique resterait tout aussi utile.




> Bien sr. [La musique] a exist avant les droits d'auteur (avec moins de musiciens, et certains qui crevaient un peu de faim, quand mme...), et une musique entirement tatise a exist en URSS, et a produit (en classique au moins) de trs bons musiciens. 
> 
> La question est de savoir si les musiciens en auraient envie, et si l'auditeur s'y retrouverait. Personnellement, je pense que non.


Je pense que les musiciens n'ont pas forcement plus envie de signer chez Universal tout comme les auditeurs n'ont pas plus envie de payer si cher leurs mp3. Je ne dfend pas forcement un financement par l'tat, je prfre les solutions plus librales (MyMajor, feu MegaBox...) mais je les majors ne me paraissent pas plus dfendables.
(Et il y avait beaucoup de monde qui avait faim  cette poque, vitons les anachronismes.)




> Les brevets ont justement t invents pour mettre fin  la pratique du secret, longtemps aprs la fin des alchimistes. Observe aussi que dans de trs nombreux domaines scientifiques, le secret reste la norme aujourd'hui.


Justement, tant que mon principal gagne-pain sera bas sur l'exclusivit de la Connaissance ou de son exploitation, mon commerce sera faillible : une fuite est si vite arriv et les chinois se soucis tellement peu des protections lgales...
Je ne prtend pas avoir la solution miracle mais je constate que la plupart de la Connaissance  laquelle j'ai accs est gratuite et me rend pourtant incroyablement plus productif que le paysan lambda du Moyen ge. Je n'ose mme pas imaginer le prix de l'iPhone si celui-ci n'tait pas soumis  proprit intellectuelle, et le gain de pouvoir d'achat qui en rsulterait !

PS : Cela me rappel un livre sur l'conomie de l'Open Source dans lequel l'auteur dfend l'ide que les clients devraient se coaliser pour financer les projets dont ils partagent le besoin ; on viterait ainsi de payer une n-ime fois le dveloppement de fonctionnalits identiques, elles mme vendues plusieurs fois.
Des difices communs pour des intrts communs : cela peut paratre ambitieux mais c'est ma dfinition personnelle de la Civilisation.

PPS : Notez que je soutient les marques, la labellisation et les choses comme la tracabilit. Cela va le sens de la Connaissance et, selon moi, de la concurrence.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Quant au systme d'abonnement propos par DonQuiche, je suis plutt pour, mme si c'est loin d'tre simple.
> Je pense en effet que les artistes seraient les premiers grands gagnants dans l'histoire et a ne serait que justice selon moi. Par contre pour les majors, a serait l'effondrement de tout un systme avec les plans sociaux qui vont avec.
> Le truc c'est que,  mon avis, a leur pend au nez et faire traner les choses ne doit surement rien arranger.


Tu as d mal me lire alors.  :;): 
Dans le systme que j'avais voqu (et qui n'a rien d'original), on ne fait que crer un nouveau distributeur sur le web, concurrent des chanes de tl et autres FNAC. Si son business model est lgrement diffrent (toute l'offre culturelle vido en streaming sur abonnement), il est vraisemblable que celui-ci rmunrerait les ayant-droits comme les autres distributeurs le font aujourd'hui : l'argent va aux diteurs, majors & co et ces derniers se chargent de rmunrer les divers personnels et artistes impliqus. Les seuls  y perdre dans l'histoire seraient les distributeurs actuels qui auraient  affronter ce nouveau concurrent. Ce qui tombe trs bien puisque je ne vois pas comment on pourrait produire des films aujourd'hui sont les grosses structures capitalistiques existantes. Enfin, si, je vois, et justement je prfre le systme actuel.

Sinon, pour ceux qui mentionnaient Hulu... Oui, effectivement, on peut aussi citer HBO qui a un service comparable pour ses abonns, etc. Dans tous les cas il ne s'agit que de certains catalogues et non pas toute l'offre culturelle mais c'est dj plus avanc que ce que nous avons en France. Mais j'imagine que cela tient au nombre de chanes de TV aux USA : nombreuses, elles ne captent chacune qu'une maigre fraction de l'audimat, contrairement  nos TF1/M6, et le web apparat comme un moyen d'augmenter ses parts et non de transfrer celles existantes  un autre mdia.

----------


## Acropole

Tout comme pour la culture vous vous trompez sur la science.
On ne peut pas breveter la relativit gnrale ou la mcanique quantique, mais on peut breveter un ordinateur quantique. 
Tout comme on ne peut pas breveter la science-fiction mais on peut dposer la guerre des toiles.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Et les caractristiques de ce qui est brevetables ou non sont totalement arbitraires... ou au moins immanentes.

----------


## moldavi

Les majors considrent que MegaUpload c'est du vol.

Moi je considre que "la rmunration des auteurs pour la copie prive" c'est aussi du vol.

Et je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre le fait de payer une taxe sur les supports denregistrements vierges (c'est pour la bonne cause...).

Le Conseil dEtat en France a remis en cause le dispositif de la rmunration pour copie prive prleve sur les supports de stockage. Je ne sais pas pour les autres pays, mais ceci expliquant peut-tre cela...

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je ne vois pas ce qui est choquant ou illgal de bloquer les services d'une socit qui est accus de 5 chefs d'inculpations avec des preuves trs solides ... 
> 
> Selon vous , les services taient utiliss de manire totalement lgal par certains clients , je n'en doute pas mais cela ne change strictement rien.
> 
> Par exemple on prend une socit dhbergement (style OVH ,1&1) qui tombe en liquidation judiciaire prononc par le tribunal tous les services sont aussi tt ferms.
> Les clients qui ont pays pour un an de service ne seront jamais rembourss , avec le peu d'argent qui reste on va indemniser les salaris et peut-tre si il y a encore suffisamment d'actifs rembourser quelques cranciers mais c'est tout. 
> 
> Les client n'auront plus que leurs yeux pour pleurer , si ils ont pas pris leur prcaution pendant la phase de redressement judiciaire en se disant de tout manire ils ne vont pas couler ou on pas fait gaf  l'annonce fait dans la presse, ils ne pourront pas rcuprer leur fichiers , ni leur argent et leurs sites web seront inactifs du jour au lendemain.
> 
> ...


plusieurs incohrences la dedans...

Dj, dans le cas du voyagistes, puisque je me suis pench un peu sur la question, si il est franais, il doit avoir en caisse une somme servant a cautionner son activit. Par exemple pour ouvrir une agence de voyage, il faut 100 000 euros sur un compte bloqu. le calcul se fait ensuite avec un pourcentage du CA. Ca lmimite la casse... sans compter les assurances diverses et varies qui indemnise ce genre de btises.

Pour la a du redressement judiciaire, tu fait l'amalgame entre 2 procdures totalement diffrentes.

Dj, avant d'tre en redressement, la socit se serait dclar en faillite, ou se serait mis sous tutelle du tribunal pour continuer ses activits un peu plus longtemps.
L'information aurait t donn aux clients.

Maintenant, prenons le cas d'OVH. Si il tait avr qu'OVH hberge des sites de piratages et qu'ils ne rpondent pas assez vite a la demande gouvernementale de suppression... (ou qu'ils hbergent wikileaks...)

Trouverais tu normal que TOUS les serveurs OVH soient ferms du jour au lendemain parce que lenqute a dcid que les charges taient lourdes. Et puis tant pis si au passage la moiti du web franais se casse la gueule, on tire dans le tas au bazooka sur prsomption fortes.(puisque le procs n'a pas eu lieu).

Comme je le disais, on peut tout  fait comparer cela a la detention provisoire. Elle n'est possible, en thorie, que dans les cas ou le suspect reprsente un danger potentiel pour la socit, ou qu'il a de grandes chances de fuir.

Mettez un voleur de pomme en dtention 6 mois et il se retournera contre la justice et gagnera son procs pour restriction abusive des liberts, mme s'il est coupable.

Les procdures judiciaires sont encadres, et ce n'est pas pour rien, pour viter de porter prjudice a un prsum innocent jusqu'au jour de son procs, ou du moins de limiter ce prjudice autant que possible.(et ce qu'il soit coupable ou pas au final) Les lois qui vont a l'encontre de cela sont souvent des lois qui vont vers des systmes  drives totalitaires ou l'galit devant la justice n'est plus reconnue.

----------


## Erwy

> Hulu ne diffuse le programme quaprs sa diffusion tl,


99% de ce qui se trouve sur le net (lgal ou non) c'est aprs sa diffusion sur son mdia principal, rien de nouveau.



> restreint l'accs en fonction de la zone gographique et ne propose que la VO.


Plus exactement il y a une restriction geographique pour droit de licence. (Amrique du nord/Japon aujourd'hui).
Il propose donc soit la version anglophone (sous-titr anglais ou non) soit du japonais sous titr anglais, c'est logique avec la restriction gographique.
Ils font leur pub aujourd'hui pour des missions "latino".
http://blog.hulu.com/2011/12/13/viva-hulu-latino/

leur dlais c'est 1 jour aprs la diffusion pour la majorit des sries/missions 8 jours pour ce qui vient de FOX(sauf abonnement payant), 1 mois pour SyFy (qui en plus ne propose pas le Cold Caption  ::evilred:: ).Plutot rapide je trouve  :;): .

Ils gardent au max 5 pisodes en mme temps pour une srie, sauf si tu prend l'abonnement payant (9,99 $ par mois) ou tu as accs  tout, y compris  d'ancienne srie (genre Buffy,Firefly...).
Ils proposent aussi pas mal de film , mme s'il faut reconnaitre que jusqu'ici c'tait plutt une grande majorit de nanar  ::roll:: , mais ces derniers temps ils commencent  racheter des droits de film plus "haut de gamme".

Ils commencent aussi  produire leurs propres show 

En tout cas c'est une socit qui prouve que "vendre" du streaming (avec un trs fort pourcentage de gratuit) c'est rentable

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Les majors considrent que MegaUpload c'est du vol.
> 
> Moi je considre que "la rmunration des auteurs pour la copie prive" c'est aussi du vol.


Ben, peut-tre, mais eux se basent sur le droit et toi ton petit plaisir personnel.  ::roll:: 

Pour ma part, je trouve tout  fait normal que MU soit ferm. Aprs tout, si on y rflchit bien, ils se faisaient du fric en proposant des tlchargements illgaux.

C'est du recle de biens vols, ni plus ni moins !

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ben, peut-tre, mais eux se basent sur le droit et toi ton petit plaisir personnel.


Sur le droit amricain, franais...

Chaque pays a sa propre faon de rmunrer les artistes, et dfini souvent diffremment une oeuvre artistique. Ne crois aps tout savoir sur le sujet, surtout dans une enqute internationale.

Et oui, certaines personnes pensent que certaines choses doivent tre rmunres et d'autres non.
Le monde de la culture est assez opaque, trs subventionn en France et on a le droit, politiquement parlant, d'apprcier ou pas cet tat de fait.

Ce qui nempche pas de respecter la loi.

Comme on peut le voir en Allemagne, dans certaines dmocratie ou la proportionnelle est plus forte, le parti pirate a fait une perce clatante a certaines lections. Ils prnent tout btement la fin des droits d'auteurs.

Si on avait un dmocratie plus directe(vote citoyen a la suisse, proportionnelle, etc...) la loi serait surement diffrente sur le sujet. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que a serait plus juste, mais seulement que ca serait diffrent, et tout aussi lgal.

Enfin,petite information sur le sujet qui nous occupe : 
Kim DotKom vient de se voir refuser sa demande de libration sous caution par la Nouvelle Zlande. La NZ va galement se prononcer sur le caractre illgal ou non de Megaupload pour savoir si elle extrade ou pas Kim DotCom.

Comme quoi ce n'est pas une question de droit si vidente que cela.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Le monde de la culture est assez opaque, trs subventionn en France et on a le droit, politiquement parlant, d'apprcier ou pas cet tat de fait.


Je suis en dsaccord avec  peu prs toutes tes positions et je trouve la plupart de tes arguments trs peu convaincants. Mais tu as cependant dj soulev un point intressant (qu'une dcision ait une rpercussion mondiale via la soumission de l'ICANN au droit amricain) et tu en abordes l un autre qui me donne envie de ragir.

Dans toute cette affaire, la dcision unilatrale de bannir un site du web a t extrmement choquante. Et cette dcision aura des rpercussions importantes et aurait mrit que nos hommes politiques (de tous bords) prennent de la hauteur pour y attacher toute l'importance qu'elle mritait au lieu des communiqus convenus qu'ils nous ont servis en raction  ce bannissement unilatral du net. 

Ce n'tait pas la premire fois qu'un blocage DNS  chelle mondiale tait mis en oeuvre : ces oprations ont commences en 2010. Mais il est intressant de noter que cet outil a t exclusivement utilis dans la "lutte contre le piratage". Quant on mesure la nuisance des sites pdophiles, des sites proposant aux citoyens amricains d'chapper au fisc, des sites underground servant  des activits criminelles, et qu'on la rapporte  celle du piratage en ligne, il y a tout de mme de quoi tre abasourdi par les priorits retenues. Et quand  cela on ajoute toutes les lois promulgues pour "lutter contre le piratage" (disons une par an depuis dix ans), souvent trs discutables et possiblement liberticides, et la multitude de produits et services touchs par les prlvements en faveur des ayant-droits (de la taxe copie prive  la contribution au financement culturel par les FAI), n'importe quel citoyen a de quoi tre choqu, quand bien mme il serait farouchement partisan de la lutte contre le piratage.

Mais pourquoi ce sujet a t-il pris une importance si dmesure alors que d'un ct les ayant-droits se portent plutt bien, merci pour eux, et ne sont pas eux-mme des modles de vertu, et alors que les sujets vritablement importants qui rclameraient le dploiement de tant de moyens ne manquent pas ? Qu'on ne s'tonne pas ensuite de voir un nombre croissant de citoyens tre convaincus que nos hommes politiques n'agissent qu'en fonction de leurs accointances et de certains intrts particuliers.


EDIT : En ralit il s'agissait de Verisign, pas de l'ICANN. Verisign gre la base racine des domaines .com et .net. Mais il n'tait pas le registrar de MU.

----------


## Aniki

> Tu as d mal me lire alors. 
> Dans le systme que j'avais voqu (et qui n'a rien d'original), on ne fait que crer un nouveau distributeur sur le web, concurrent des chanes de tl et autres FNAC. Si son business model est lgrement diffrent (toute l'offre culturelle vido en streaming sur abonnement), il est vraisemblable que celui-ci rmunrerait les ayant-droits comme les autres distributeurs le font aujourd'hui : l'argent va aux diteurs, majors & co et ces derniers se chargent de rmunrer les divers personnels et artistes impliqus. Les seuls  y perdre dans l'histoire seraient les distributeurs actuels qui auraient  affronter ce nouveau concurrent. Ce qui tombe trs bien puisque je ne vois pas comment on pourrait produire des films aujourd'hui sont les grosses structures capitalistiques existantes. Enfin, si, je vois, et justement je prfre le systme actuel.


Autant pour moi, j'avais effectivement lu trop vite.  ::aie:: 
En effet, ce systme poserait beaucoup moins de problmes au niveau des ayants droit. C'est le meilleur moyen de transition, a mon avis.

N'empche que a me fait toujours mal au coeur (pour tre poli), dans la mesure o ce seront toujours les mmes qui se goinfreront le plus.
Pour moi, les majors voient que le systme actuel est en train de changer et risque de foutre le camp. Du coup, ces derniers temps, elles multiplient les sursauts d'orgueil pour essayer de convaincre les artistes (et elles mmes ?) qu'ils sont toujours dpendants des maisons de disques s'ils veulent russir, alors que c'est de moins en moins vrai.
En gros, elles essaient de faire rentrer les brebis gares au sein du troupeau.

----------


## DonQuiche

> N'empche que a me fait toujours mal au coeur (pour tre poli), dans la mesure o ce seront toujours les mmes qui se goinfreront le plus.
> Pour moi, les majors voient que le systme actuel est en train de changer et risque de foutre le camp. Du coup, ces derniers temps, elles multiplient les sursauts d'orgueil pour essayer de convaincre les artistes (et elles mmes ?) qu'ils sont toujours dpendants des maisons de disques s'ils veulent russir, alors que c'est de moins en moins vrai.
> En gros, elles essaient de faire rentrer les brebis gares au sein du troupeau.


D'abord, je crois qu'il ne faut pas tout mlanger : le terme ayant-droits ne se rsume pas aux trois "majors" de la musique. Il faut aussi y inclure des labels musicaux indpendants, des diteurs littraires dont beaucoup font encore un boulot intressant, des socits de production seules capables de mettre sur la tables les millions ou dizaines de millions ncessaires aux productions vidos et vidoludiques les plus populaires, etc. Si l'on devait supprimer tous les ayant droits, autant dire adieu aux sries tl, films et jeux vidos tels que nous les connaissons, se prparer  devoir choisir ses livres parmi cent fois plus d'ouvrages qu'aujourd'hui et dont 98% ne mriteront mme pas un regard,  devoir oublier les traductions pros pour se contenter d'un boulot de d'amateurs plus ou moins dous et consciencieux, etc.

Ensuite, concernant les trois majors en question, le pire du pire des ayant droits pour faire un mauvais jeu de mots (le pire car leurs business model repose sur de faramineuses dpenses marketing trs coteuses pour le consommateur et touffant les concurrents incapables de dployer tant de moyens), je crois qu'il ne faut pas se voiler la face : oui, elles sont un excellent moyen pour un artiste de se faire connatre et effectivement  peu prs incontournables. Parce que si un artiste peut effectivement se faire un nom par le bouche  oreilles  coups de concerts de cinquante personnes, a ne vaut pas pour autant un bon gros matraquage simultan sur 500 mdias  raison de 5000 diffusions par semaine. Et parce que les principaux vecteurs de diffusion de musique (radio, tl) ne diffusent que les artistes de ces majors (puisqu'ils sont connus, contrairement aux autres).

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Moi je considre que "la rmunration des auteurs pour la copie prive" c'est aussi du vol.


"Vol" en parlant d'une taxe? Les profs de droit et d'co se retournent dans leurs tombes respectives et font des crises cardiaques pour ceux qui sont encore en vie.  ::mouarf:: 




> Le Conseil dEtat en France a remis en cause le dispositif de la rmunration pour copie prive prleve sur les supports de stockage. Je ne sais pas pour les autres pays, mais ceci expliquant peut-tre cela...


Le CE a remis en cause le dispositif pour les *professionnels*. norme nuance. Et c'est logique: un oprateur de Data Center ne va pas acheter des HDD pour faire des copies prives de sa srie prfre.

Quant aux autres pays, la taxe y existe aussi (j'avais fait la liste au moins 2 fois sur ce mme fofo).

----------


## pmithrandir

> ***


Il y a un rapport entre la citation que tu fais et ton message ensuite, ou c'est juste pour appuyer le fait que tu me rpondes a moi ?

Pour te rpondre, je dirais que en dehors du blocage du DNS, jappuie surtout sur le fait que l'on ne peut pas(et c'est dailleur illgal en france, mais aussi dans de nombreux pays) accuser une personne morale publiquement sans heurter la prsomption d'innocence.

Et quelque soit le crime commis, la rponse ne peut pas se faire sans rgles prcises. Une dmocratie se mesure a la faon dont elle traite ses prisonnier dit on... mais on peut aussi l'appliquer a la faon dont elle rend la justice, et ou elle offre un procs quitable a tous.

La liste des erreur judiciaire est tellement longue que c'est choquant que beaucoup de gens ne respectent pas la prsomption d'innocence.

Qui peut croire que si megaupload rouvrait dans 2 mois, le march n'aurait pas volu entre temps, et que la socit n'aurait pas des consquences de cette affaire ?
Qui crois que DSK, pourtant non condamn et donc totalement blanchi, n'a pas eu de changements dans sa vie, tout comme les familles d'outreau...

La prsomption d'innocence est importante, et malheureusement, elle est difficile a dfendre contre des gens qui ne se concentre que sur les "supposs" crimes. (dont on se fout en fait presque compltement)

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pourquoi ne pas dcrter un payement pour chaque coute, lecture, etc.. ?
> Parce que cela ferait fuir trop consommateurs... comme le systme actuel.


Parce que a va  l'encontre de la notion de licence. Historiquement, une oeuvre d'esprit (par exemple une peinture) tait vendue en exemplaire unique  son propritaire, qui pouvait en faire ce qu'il voulait. Un bouquin tait vendu et son propritaire pouvait l'utiliser  son gr. Les CD et DVD poursuivent donc exactement la mme logique qui prend ses racines au XVIIIe sicle.




> Pour largir un peu le dbat, je ne vois toujours pas en quoi l'industrie offre plus d'indpendance aux crateurs que la licence globale, le mcnat ou la production de contenu par les distributeurs eux-mmes


Elle n'offre pas d'indpendance, elle offre de l'argent et des dispositifs de gestion. Les artistes sont gnralement pas dous en gestion (la preuve, certains arrivent  dilapider leur fortune  ::mouarf:: ) donc c'est une solution qui est plus scurise pour eux.




> Les lois sur les droits d'auteur ragissaient  l'arriver de l'imprimerie, ne doit-on pas aujourd'hui radapter la lgislation  Internet


Mais bien sr qu'on peut! Mais adapter une lgislation et enfreindre la lgislation existante, c'est pas du tout la mme chose.

C'est justement ce que m'arrte pas rpter  des gens dfendant la diffusion libre / copie gratuite  usage prive etc... : Vous voulez changer la lgislation? Ben faites ce qu'il faut pour cela: organisez des meetings, crez des associations et des partis (genre parti pirate), tannez vos dputs respectifs, faites des confrences etc.

Dans une dmocratie, c'est comme a qu'on fait un changement de lgislation. Pas en restant dans son appart avec un portable sur le bide  tlcharger le dernier pisode du manga "Le dbarquement des carottes" tout en mettant des "like" sur Fessebouc. (oui c'est une caricature, pour ceux qui ont pas encore pris leur caf  ::mouarf:: )




> Pourquoi ne pas dfendre la proprit intellectuelle dans le cas de la Science ? J'attend vraiment une rponse, cohrente avec vos prcdant propos si possible.


Parce que la science est une pyramide, o une dcouverte ou un article s'appuie sur des dizaines et des dizaines d'articles prcdents. S'appuie directement, ce n'est pas une vague "source d'inspiration" comme en musique. Si on avait une PI dans le cas de la science, a serait effectivement un gel de toute avance scientifique. Et aussi, parce que l'objet de la science (e.g. le ciel dans le de l'astronomie) n'appartient  personne et ne peut appartenir  personne.

C'est pour a que la science vit (trs mal) grce aux subventions, mais c'est la seule solution possible.

----------


## Rayek

> "Vol" en parlant d'une taxe? Les profs de droit et d'co se retournent dans leurs tombes respectives et font des crises cardiaques pour ceux qui sont encore en vie.


Tu devrais aussi critiquer ce que dit *Jon Shannow* en parlant de vol sur des tlchargements et de recle de bien vol.

----------


## Marco46

> Tout comme pour la culture vous vous trompez sur la science.
> On ne peut pas breveter la relativit gnrale ou la mcanique quantique, mais on peut breveter un ordinateur quantique. 
> Tout comme on ne peut pas breveter la science-fiction mais on peut dposer la guerre des toiles.


Les entreprises pharmacologiques et agro-alimentaires brevettent bien le vivant ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Un pdg n'est pas forcment responsable des conneries de son usine non, mais dans l'affaire Bhopal, il y en a des preuves. Mais je suis sur que quelqu'un qui peut citer la loi  tour de bras comme toi est capable de chercher les dtails de l'affaire sur le net comme un grand.


C'est le PDG de l'*entit* qui est avant tout responsable (y compris pnalement) des conneries faites par la personne morale. L'usine appartenant  l'UCIL, c'est sa direction qui a pris la baffe. Pas assez et trop tard au got de certains, peut-tre, mais ils ont pris le max prvu dans le code indien pour mort par ngligence.




> Ouais je le connais certainement mieux que celui de MU. Les personnes condamnes n'taient que des pantins.


Euuuuuuuuh... Le Managing Director et le Vice prsident de l'UCIL sont des pantins? Ca va pas la tte?  ::roll:: 




> Alors, "Mr. l'expert" dit que le "United States Code" est une loi amricaine et que donc si elle peut s'appliquer aux USA, elle ne devrait pas permettre d'agir au niveau de l'ICANN, qui est suppos tre indpendant... a te suffit comme rponse?


Qu'est-ce que l'ICANN vient foutre dans l'histoire.
MU a t somm de *forfeiter l'ensemble de ses noms de domaine*. C'est a qui a fait fermer le site, pas un mystrieux ICANN.




> Ce n'est pas parce que la loi d'un pays dfend une entreprise ou une personne qu'elle doit tre suprieure aux lois des autres pays. Si demain le Kirghizistan dcide d'appliquer une loi qui va  l'encontre d'un droit amricain, on va en entendre parler.


Change pas de sujet et rpond  la question: quel est selon toi le tribunal comptent dans l'affaire MU? Ou alors avoue que t'en as pas la moindre ide.

----------


## Aniki

> D'abord, je crois qu'il ne faut pas tout mlanger...


Re _mea culpa_.  ::aie:: 
Je me rends compte que j'ai rpondu  ct et dvi de la discussion. Je t'ai cit et repondu alors que je parlais du monde de la musique et de quelques majors.

Pour en revenir  MU, je suis aussi choqu du blocage complet de MU. Et je ne comprends pas trop ceux qui se moquent de pmithrandir quand il dit que le procs n'est pas encore gagn.
Mais je pense que les USA ont dlibrment pris ces risques pour crer un lectrochoc. Pour moi, c'est un grand coup de poing sur la table pour faire disparatre le sentiment d'impunit qui s'est propag des pirates jusqu' certaines entreprises.
Et le rsultat est l ! Beaucoup de sites du style de MU baissent subitement le pavillon.

Maintenant le procs n'est pas gagn et si jamais il s'avrait que le FBI le perde, le retour de bton pourrait tre assez violent.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il y a un rapport entre la citation que tu fais et ton message ensuite, ou c'est juste pour appuyer le fait que tu me rpondes a moi ?


Dans les mandres suivies pas mon cerveau, au moins, oui.  ::mrgreen:: 
Tu mentionnais la subvention importante de la culture et je lisais il y a peu que le montant des divers dispositifis mis en oeuvre ces dernires annes pour soutenir les ayant droits excdait largement un milliard par an, soit plus que les ventes de DVD. Or, mon message pointait l'excessivit des moyens dploys dans la lutte contre le piratage et le soutien aux ayants-droits, des taxes jusqu' la bombe nuclaire du blocage DNS, dont tu avais galement parl.




> Qu'est-ce que l'ICANN vient foutre dans l'histoire.
> MU a t somm de *forfeiter l'ensemble de ses noms de domaine*. C'est a qui a fait fermer le site, pas un mystrieux ICANN.


Non, les employs de MU n'ont pas transfr les noms de domaines  la justice amricaine et celle-ci ne le leur a pas demand, je ne sais mme si elle le pourrait si on considrait ce nom de domaine comme un bien dtenu  l'tranger, au QG de MU. En ralit la justice amricaine a saisi l'ICANN, qui assure la coordination mondiale de la gestion des noms de domaine et qui est sous lgislation amricaine afin qu'elle les leur cde. Or, MU n'avait pas ncessairement, et sans doute pas, choisi de confier la gestion de son domaine  l'ICANN, ce n'est pas ncessaire pour que la saisie soit ralise.

Il s'agit donc d'une saisie opre par la force par le biais d'un tiers n'ayant aucun lien avec MU et n'ayant aucun droit sur ce nom de domaine (mais avec le capacit de facto d'en transfrer la proprit), avec une porte tout  fait inhabituelle puisqu'elle a permis de mettre totalement hors service au niveau mondial une socit trangre qui n'avait qu'un doigt de pied aux USA. Seuls les USA peuvent faire cela puisque l'ICANN est base chez eux et n'est donc soumis qu' la loi amricaine. C'est un peu comme s'il n'y avait une grande banque et que les USA pouvaient,  tout instant, saisir l'intgralit des fonds de n'importe quelle entreprise, quand bien mme celle-ci aurait confi son argent  un organisme tiers mais dpendant de cette grande banque.




> "Vol" en parlant d'une taxe? Les profs de droit et d'co se retournent dans leurs tombes respectives et font des crises cardiaques pour ceux qui sont encore en vie.


Taxer quivaut  saisir par la force (le monopole lgal etcetera) un certain montant d'argent. Tu trouveras un paquet de gens pour dfendre la thse selon laquelle il s'agit d'un vol, dont certains, et pas des moindres, sont justement enseigns dans les cours d'conomie.

Je ne dfends moi-mme pas cette thse, sauf lorsque le monopole lgal de la violence est utilis afin de servir certains intrts particuliers plutt que l'intrt gnral. En loccurrence, sur la taxe copie prive, je n'ai pas de jugement ferme.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Non, les employs de MU n'ont pas transfr les noms de domaines  la justice amricaine et celle-ci ne le leur a pas demand


Ne leur a pas demand? Totalement faux, cf. l'indictment act:




> The United States of America gives notice to all defendants, that the property to
> be forfeited includes, but is not limited to, the following:
> [...]
> 110. The following domain names: Megastuff.co; Megaworld.com;
> Megaclicks.co; Megastuff.info; Megaclicks.org; Megaworld.mobi;
> Megastuff.org; Megaclick.us; Mageclick.com; HDmegaporn.com;
> Megavkdeo.com; Megaupload.com; Megaupload.org; Megarotic.com;
> Megaclick.com; Megavideo.com; Megavideoclips.com; Megaporn.com.


Si a s'appelle pas une demande, je sais pas comment a s'appelle.





> En ralit la justice amricaine a saisi l'ICANN, qui assure la coordination mondiale de la gestion des noms de domaine et qui est sous lgislation amricaine afin qu'elle les leur cde.


Lien vers l'ordre du juge please  :;):

----------


## Freem

> "Vol" en parlant d'une taxe? Les profs de droit et d'co se retournent dans leurs tombes respectives et font des crises cardiaques pour ceux qui sont encore en vie. 
> 
> 
> Le CE a remis en cause le dispositif pour les *professionnels*. norme nuance. Et c'est logique: un oprateur de Data Center ne va pas acheter des HDD pour faire des copies prives de sa srie prfre.
> 
> Quant aux autres pays, la taxe y existe aussi (j'avais fait la liste au moins 2 fois sur ce mme fofo).


Effectivement, dans son post, il utilise trop le mot vol pour dcrire la mauvaise chose.
Dans le cas de la taxe, il aurait t plus justifi de l'appeler "racket" que vol.
Tout comme le piratage, pour la Nime fois, en France, est de la contrefaon, pas du vol. Parce que des gens experts en droit y ont srement rflchi quelques heures lors de dbats probablement passionns. L'un des arguments qui a d prvaloir est le fait que le piratage, ou plutt la copie illgale, ne prive pas le propritaire de sa copie, donc il ne perd pas de bien en tant que tel (physiquement et logiquement, il possde toujours sa propre copie que je sache).
Vu qu'on parle de sujet juridique, il est judicieux d'employer les bons mots, pas ceux assens par les mdias, dont la matrise du franais est parfois trs... critiquable. (je me souviens d'avoir, pendant plusieurs jours, entendu les journalistes ajouter la particule "ement"  un adverbe - je sais plus lequel - pour en faire un adverbe! Et bien sr, ce n'est pas la seule fois ou mes oreilles ont saign en coutant ces gens cultivs...)
Parce qu'un terme porte un sens prcis en franais, justement pour pouvoir avancer dans les dbats. 
Parce que si on dit noir et que l'autre pense blanc, ben on peut pas avancer.
C'est d'ailleurs pour a que quand on lis un bouquin ou un mot est volontairement dtourn de son sens, il est encadr de ". C'est pas juste pour dire qu'une partie d'un code sources est une chane de caractre les guillemets  ::ccool:: 




> Parce que a va  l'encontre de la notion de licence. Historiquement, une oeuvre d'esprit (par exemple une peinture) tait vendue en exemplaire unique  son propritaire, qui pouvait en faire ce qu'il voulait. Un bouquin tait vendu et son propritaire pouvait l'utiliser  son gr. Les CD et DVD poursuivent donc exactement la mme logique qui prend ses racines au XVIIIe sicle.
> 
> 
> Elle n'offre pas d'indpendance, elle offre de l'argent et des dispositifs de gestion. Les artistes sont gnralement pas dous en gestion (la preuve, certains arrivent  dilapider leur fortune ) donc c'est une solution qui est plus scurise pour eux.
> 
> 
> Mais bien sr qu'on peut! Mais adapter une lgislation et enfreindre la lgislation existante, c'est pas du tout la mme chose.
> 
> C'est justement ce que m'arrte pas rpter  des gens dfendant la diffusion libre / copie gratuite  usage prive etc... : Vous voulez changer la lgislation? Ben faites ce qu'il faut pour cela: organisez des meetings, crez des associations et des partis (genre parti pirate), tannez vos dputs respectifs, faites des confrences etc.
> ...


Je t'ai coll un moins, avant de l'enlever.
Actuellement, (historiquement, je sais pas) on a mme pas le droit de dnaturer une oeuvre de l'esprit. C'est  dire qu'on a pas le droit de griffonner sur un livre. 
Attention, je parle ici de droit, pas spcialement applicable, ni appliqu.
Si j'en crois les divers cours de droit que j'ai eu (en fait, en 2 formations, deux fois le mme, mais avec un prof diffrent et entre deux quelques annes de lecture et rflexion plus averties, ce qui m'a permis de poser certaines questions "un peu" fourbes  la prof), en France, on  2 facettes d'une mme pice, quand on parle de la proprit intellectuelle (aka: pour les artistes), qui, en France, sont tous les deux incessibles. L'un des deux, qui concerne l'argent (me souviens plus le nom),  une dure limite, mais l'artiste reste propritaire de son oeuvre, et (une question fourbasse que j'ai pose la dernire fois) aurait mme le droit (non-applicable techniquement naturellement, mais en a le droit) de faire rappeler ses oeuvres! A ses frais, naturellement. Par contre, ils peuvent cder, par contrat, les droits d'exploitation/protection  un tiers.
L'autre partie concerne le fait qu'une oeuvre ne doit pas tre dgrade. En ce sens, il est donc illgal de faire un film tir d'un livre, de modifier un livre, une chanson... sans accord des ayants droit. Ca signifie que mme une oeuvre du domaine public est encore protge en partie. (A noter cependant, qu'il est lgal de faire une oeuvre qui en prolonge une autre, tant qu'on ne dnature ni le hros, ni l'univers, et que la cration de parodie est considre comme une oeuvre  part entire, ce qui explique que malgr que cela dnature l'original, ce soit lgal)

Ca, c'est ce qui m'a fait te "moinsser".

Ce qui m'a fait retirer a, c'est la suite de ton post, avec laquelle je suis d'accord  200%: pour faire voluer les choses, il existe des voies lgales.
Les employs qui se font exploiter peuvent par exemple faire grve, les citoyens qui refusent une loi (et mme parfois une lection, je me souviens de Le Pen et Chirac au 2nd tour quand j'tais lycen...) descendre dans la rue pour protester.
Mais en aucun cas ces gens ne vont brutaliser les responsables de leurs malheurs, ce qui serait illgal. (au passage, la grve deviens de plus en plus proche de l'illgalit dans notre climat actuel, au mme titre que les la libert sur le net et IRL est de plus en plus souvent mise  mal par la lgislation, et les gens qui s'en plaignent le plus fort ne vont mme pas voter! Mais cette question est politique, je vais pas approfondir ici, c'est pas le sujet)
*Illgal, et surtout contre-productif.*
Ca s'appellerai faire des martyrs. Et c'est exactement ce que les majors font: elles essayent de se faire passer pour martyrs, et a passe plutt bien pour le coup!

Donc flicitation aux pseudo-pirates (parce que j'ai beaucoup de mal avec ce mlange de termes) qui se tirent des balles dans le pieds.
Alors, c'est vrai, les procdures politiques sont parfois longues, chouent parfois, et le boycott prive d'un plaisir.

Sauf que parfois je pense que le plaisir  outrance et l'instantanit systmatique sont justement deux des principales choses qui font que l'on peut voir des dgradations sur pas mal de sujets (je vais pas m'tendre ici, ce serait hors sujet).
Plutt que vouloir tout, tout de suite, et  n'importe quel prix, il faudrait voir pour se comporter comme les adultes que nous sommes censs tre, qui travaillent pour obtenir ce qu'ils ont (d'ailleurs, je pense que la difficult d'obtenir quelque chose ajoute au plaisir de l'avoir... Economiser 3 mois pour se payer un PC - sans crdit - permet d'tre vraiment content quand on l'a, par exemple), et pas les enfants roi que les publicitaires voudraient que l'on soit.
Mais peut-tre que je n'aurai jamais d natre dans cette socit ou la consommation  outrance est une qualit... (et pour faire consommer plus, plus souvent, aux gens, on fabrique des appareils qui sont destins  claquer vite: les frigos, lave vaisselle, lave linge qui autrefois duraient plus de 20 ans ont une dure de vie qui atteint difficilement les 5 annes alors que nos sciences sont plus avances... et pas qu'un peu.)

----------


## DonQuiche

> Lien vers l'ordre du juge please


Facile  dire. Considre n'importe quelle affaire impliquant une saisie, vas-tu pouvoir trouver sur le web tous les documents dans lesquels le juge ordonne aux policiers ou  une entreprise de procder  tel ou tel dtail ? Bien sr que non. Je ne sais mme pas si tout est consign par crit, sauf sans doute dans les rapports de police.




> Ne leur a pas demand? Totalement faux, cf. l'indictment act:


Piti ! Tu sais trs bien qu' compter du moment o la justice fait cette "demande", elle envoie immdiatement des ordres de saisie et dpche les agents des forces de l'ordre pour les raliser. Elle n'attend pas btement que les prvenus viennent remettre les biens demands au tribunal. Crois-tu vraiment que quelques minutes  peine aprs son arrestation le PDG aurait transfr le nom de domaine et les cls de des bagnoles de luxe ?

Cela dit, mea culpa, j'ai fait une erreur, c'est en fait Verisign qui a t saisi. Verisign n'tait pas le registrar de MU mais il est celui qui gre la base racine des noms de domaine .com et .net. L'information est partout sur le net et donc aisment vrifiable.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Dans les mandres suivies pas mon cerveau, au moins, oui. 
> Tu mentionnais la subvention importante de la culture et je lisais il y a peu que le montant des divers dispositifis mis en oeuvre ces dernires annes pour soutenir les ayant droits excdait largement un milliard par an, soit plus que les ventes de DVD. Or, mon message pointait l'excessivit des moyens dploys dans la lutte contre le piratage et le soutien aux ayants-droits, des taxes jusqu' la bombe nuclaire du blocage DNS, dont tu avais galement parl.


Quand je parlais de subvention, je pensais galement aux caisses d'intermittents du spectacle dont certains patrons abusent royalement. par exemple certain producteur de films qui engage l'informaticien comme intermittent du spectacle... pour ne pas payer les congs.

mais aussi de tout ce qui est fait pour garder des films en VF, en donnant de ce fait du travail de voix a des personnes qui entre autre sont acteurs / ralisateurs / monteur en France. a leur permet d'avoir des sources de revenus, qui leur permette de continuer a faire du cinma. la encore, c'est, plus ou moins indirectement, l'tat qui finance cela en posant des rgles de diffusion dans la langue.

Il y a pas mal de dispositif en fait qui existe pour la culture, donc certain, comme la taxes sur les moyen de copie riv, qui rapporte beaucoup aux gros diteurs, et peu aux artistes indpendants.(un peu comme la SACEM)

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Parce que a va  l'encontre de la notion de licence. Historiquement, une oeuvre d'esprit (par exemple une peinture) tait vendue en exemplaire unique  son propritaire, qui pouvait en faire ce qu'il voulait. Un bouquin tait vendu et son propritaire pouvait l'utiliser  son gr. Les CD et DVD poursuivent donc exactement la mme logique qui prend ses racines au XVIIIe sicle.


C'est bien ce que je dis,  l'heure d'Internet, on utilise encore des lois d'un autre ge...




> [Les majors] n'offre pas d'indpendance, elle offre de l'argent et des dispositifs de gestion. Les artistes sont gnralement pas dous en gestion (la preuve, certains arrivent  dilapider leur fortune ) donc c'est une solution qui est plus scurise pour eux.


Et ils ne pourraient plus se payer un agent s'ils taient financs autrement ?

Concernant la lgitimit de sortir de la lgalit, comme je le disait un peu plus haut, les tats prennent de trs gros risques en habituant une importante part de leurs citoyens  violer la loi. Celle-ci est d'une importance capitale, mais elle n'est pas un absolu. Si dans toute l'Histoire, aucun humain n'avait os franchir la ligne jaune, nous ne serions srement pas ici  discuter librement. Je ne pense pas nuire  qui que ce soit en tlchargeant une uvre que je n'aurait de toute faon pas achet ; ma libert s'arrte donc toujours l ou commence celle d'autrui.
Aussi, j'estime qu'aujourd'hui, c'est le tlchargement illgal qui pousse l'industrie  adapter son offre  la demande et appel donc tous ceux qui me lisent  le pratiquer.




> Parce que la science est une pyramide, o une dcouverte ou un article s'appuie sur des dizaines et des dizaines d'articles prcdents. S'appuie directement, ce n'est pas une vague "source d'inspiration" comme en musique.


La distinction ne peut tre faite aussi simplement. Quid de la philosophie mais aussi de la programmation ou de l'ingnierie. Aussi, certaines pratiques artistiques se basent formellement sur d'autre contenu : la parodie, le sampling, le remix, la simple utilisation de contenu prexistants (musiques dans une vido, etc..) ou encore l'interprtation d'uvres crites (partitions, texte d'une pice de thtre, etc..). On est donc loin d'une vague source d'inspiration.
Si j'ai le droit de publier des formules mathmatiques rcemment rendues publiques, pourquoi ne puis-je pas lgalement chanter _Yellow submarine_ dans la rue ?
Cette chanson appartient dsormais  toute l'humanit, au mme titre que "E = mc".




> (et pour faire consommer plus, plus souvent, aux gens, on fabrique des appareils qui sont destins  claquer vite: les frigos, lave vaisselle, lave linge qui autrefois duraient plus de 20 ans ont une dure de vie qui atteint difficilement les 5 annes alors que nos sciences sont plus avances... et pas qu'un peu.)


On voit quelques deudeuches encore en circulation, on en dduit immdiatement que "c'tait mieux avant" alors que 99% d'entre elles sont  la casse depuis belle lurette. Ensuite, la technologie volue rapidement et s'il fallait attendre 50 ans pour renouveler tout le parc des rfrigrateurs, la consommation lectrique des franais serait beaucoup plus leve et ceux-ci ne profiteraient pas des dernires fonctionnalits avant plusieurs annes. Aussi, ton lave-linge te coterait-il plus cher. En y mettant le prix, je suis certain que ton lectromnager durerait plus longtemps (mon lave-vaisselle  une quinzaine d'annes).

----------


## pmithrandir

> On voit quelques deudeuches encore en circulation, on en dduit immdiatement que "c'tait mieux avant" alors que 99% d'entre elles sont  la casse depuis belle lurette. Ensuite, la technologie volue rapidement et s'il fallait attendre 50 ans pour renouveler tout le parc des rfrigrateurs, la consommation lectrique des franais serait beaucoup plus leve et ceux-ci ne profiteraient pas des dernires fonctionnalits avant plusieurs annes. Aussi, ton lave-linge te coterait-il plus cher. En y mettant le prix, je suis certain que ton lectromnager durerait plus longtemps (mon lave-vaisselle  une quinzaine d'annes).


Sans parler des deudeuche, malgr tout assez rsistantes, lobsolescence programme est une ralit(ampoules, imprimantes...) prouve dans l'industrie. et parfois mme assume publiquement.
Les industriels font en sorte actuellement de jongler entre dure de garantie, image de marque et fin de vie de l'appareil pour aller au plus pret de leur clientle.

Et croire que changer un rfrigrateur en bon tat pour un nouveau est conomique, c'est souvent faux.
Mme en divisant la consommation par 2, il faudrait plusieurs annes pour rentabiliser la diffrence avec le prix du kilowatt heure.

mme chose entre un lave linge ecolo neuf et un lave linge premier prix. On se rend compte que en dehors de la diffrence de qualit de lavage, l'argument cologique = moins cher ne tient pas avant 10 ou 15 ans, ce qui excde largement la dure de vie moyenne des appareils actuels.

Mme chose pour les panneaux solaires sur le toit, rentabilis en 15 ans, soit disant une manne financire aprs cette date, mais qui en fait sont bon a changer a peu prs au mme moment.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Sans parler des deudeuche, malgr tout assez rsistantes, lobsolescence programme est une ralit(ampoules, imprimantes...) prouve dans l'industrie. et parfois mme assume publiquement.
> Les industriels font en sorte actuellement de jongler entre dure de garantie, image de marque et fin de vie de l'appareil pour aller au plus pret de leur clientle.


Alors les ingnieurs ne devraient plus prendre en compte la dure de vie de leur produit... et de ses composants. Prdterminer la dure de vie d'un produit, ce que certains appellent obsolescence programme, c'est y adapter chacun de ces composants et donc baisser le prix, l'nergie ncessaire  sa fabrication, les cots de maintenance, etc..
Quant  l'imprimante, selon le fabriquant, un compte  rebours avant arrt revenait moins cher qu'un capteur et des imprimantes lgrement plus chre intgre ce dernier ou un bac  encre purgeable. Les clients pouvaient aussi lire sur lemballage le nombre d'impressions "garantie" et pour d'aussi bas prix, il ne fallait srement pas s'attendre  quelque chose d'une trs grande qualit...




> Et croire que changer un rfrigrateur en bon tat pour un nouveau est conomique, c'est souvent faux.


Raison de plus pour qu'il ne soit plus en bon tat.




> Mme en divisant la consommation par 2, il faudrait plusieurs annes pour rentabiliser la diffrence avec le prix du kilowatt heure.


Le bon consommateur fait ses calculs et choisit librement le produit le plus avantageux pour lui, ou pas... mais c'est son affaire !




> mme chose entre un lave linge ecolo neuf et un lave linge premier prix. On se rend compte que en dehors de la diffrence de qualit de lavage, l'argument cologique = moins cher ne tient pas avant 10 ou 15 ans, ce qui excde largement la dure de vie moyenne des appareils actuels.


Donc soit l'cologie n'est pas un bon argument de vente, soit les appareils actuels dure trop longtemps.




> Mme chose pour les panneaux solaires sur le toit, rentabilis en 15 ans, soit disant une manne financire aprs cette date, mais qui en fait sont bon a changer a peu prs au mme moment.


A moins d'interdire la vente de ces panneaux solaires, les cologistes resterons libres de se faire escroquer. Il est assez facile de s'informer convenablement, surtout lorsqu'on s'apprte  investir plusieurs milliers d'euros. Donc soit ils sont stupides, soit il achtent le droit de se venter auprs de leurs camardes...

Si c'est la sottise des consommateurs qui tait dnonc, dites vous que ce discours a quelques milliers d'annes et rassurez-vous en pensant aux progrs qui ont tout de mme t faits.
(Quand on qualifit quelqu'un d'intelligent, c'est qu'il l'est plus que la moyenne. La majorit ne l'est donc pas, par dfinition !)

----------


## DonQuiche

> Le bon consommateur fait ses calculs et choisit librement le produit le plus avantageux pour lui, ou pas... mais c'est son affaire !


Car, bien sr, le consommateur a les informations pour faire son choix, n'est-ce pas ? Le consommateur avis a le compas dans l'oeil quand il faut valuer la dure du vie du frigo Braund  649 class B, Stiglitz est un nigaud avec son asymtrie de l'information. 

Et puis tous les publicitaires vous le diront : le marketing ne sert  rien. 90% des franais sont convaincus que la publicit a de l'influence en gnral. La mme proportion est convaincue qu'elle n'en n'a pas sur eux. Sondage authentique, chiffres de mmoire.




> Donc soit l'cologie n'est pas un bon argument de vente, soit les appareils actuels dure trop longtemps.


En somme si remplacer un frigo en bon tat par un autre plus cologique est malgr tout anti-cologique, c'est donc que l'argument cologique est fallacieux ou que les produits durent trop longtemps ? Joli sophisme.




> A moins d'interdire la vente de ces panneaux solaires, les cologistes resterons libres de se faire escroquer. Il est assez facile de s'informer convenablement, surtout lorsqu'on s'apprte  investir plusieurs milliers d'euros. Donc soit ils sont stupides, soit il achtent le droit de se venter auprs de leurs camardes...


Ou ils sont anti-nuclaires et prts  dpenser plus pour leurs ides.




> Si c'est la sottise des consommateurs qui tait dnonc, dites vous que ce discours a quelques milliers d'annes et rassurez-vous en pensant aux progrs qui ont tout de mme t faits.


Les choix de consommation  l're mdivale taient en ralit assez restreints et donc simples : "pour la Saint-Jean, faut-y qu'j'achte d'la viande au Gabriel ou faut-y qu'j'achte du vin d'la Thrse ?".
Pas facile mais simple.

----------


## Galactus13

Moi, je dis : MagaTruc, est ferm ? tant mieux ! C'est pas assez !
Sa fait des voleurs en moins.
Et quoique qu'en disent certaines personnes bien intentionnes:
"Faut vivre avec son temps, et blablabla ..."
Accepter "certains" tlchargement est comparable au vol d'un litre de lait dans un magasin, et quand on vole dans un magasin, on doit en subir les consquences et se rendre :
Sur la case: Prison, ne passez par par la case "dpart" ! point barre !
Conclusion:
Un site qui fait du streming, doit s'il veut tre lgal, payer une redevance de droit d'auteur, et ceci est NORMAL. pay en consquence de l'usage des "clients" potentiel.
Chaque client qui va dans un magasin, paye sa marchandise avant de sortir,
pour enfin, l'utiliser.
Donc, si on regarde un film sur internet, on se doit a l'auteur de la cration comme au cinma. ON PAYE.
Comme pour un SOTF, on doit respecter l'auteur !

Ceci dit, si untel n'a pas les moyens de voir un film, il n'a qu'a faire joujou avec sa copine, sa lui fera plaisir ! ^^  ::cry:: 


Pensez vous que cette fermeture soit lgitime ? OUI
Utilisiez vous les services de megaupload ? JAMAIS
Est-ce la fin d'une re de libert sur le web ? PAS DU TOUT

----------


## DonQuiche

> Un site qui fait du streming, doit s'il veut tre lgal, payer une redevance de droit d'auteur, et ceci est NORMAL. pay en consquence de l'usage des "clients" potentiel.


Et si un ayant-droit refuse de ngocier  ce site une licence  un prix raisonnable qui autoriserait la rentabilit, c'est son droit ?




> Donc, si on regarde un film sur internet, on se doit a l'auteur de la cration comme au cinma. ON PAYE.


Et si le film n'est pas disponible via les offres lgales, on sort dans le froid et on va louer un DVD ? Et s'il n'est pas disponible en location, on rentre chez soi et on le commande sur Amazon ?

Je prsume que la rponse  ces questions sera "oui", ce que je peux comprendre et que je respecte. Mais trouves-tu cette absence de solution lgale en ligne satisfaisante ? Et inutile de me parler de CanalPlay et de son catalogue trs restreint (sans parler des autres problmes, comme le prix si le web est utilis comme substitut  la TV, ce qui revient trs cher  raison d'un film par soir - 150 par mois).


PS : Tu aimes beaucoup les majuscules. Mais il me semble que cela nuit  la dfense de ton opinion.

----------


## Galactus13

> Et si le film n'est pas disponible via les offres lgales, on sort dans le froid et on va louer un DVD ? Et s'il n'est pas disponible en location, on rentre chez soi et on le commande sur Amazon ?


Tu as rpondu en mme temps  la question: oui
Si tu as besoin de lait a 2 heures du math ? tu fais quoi ?
Moi, je m'en passe et fait autre chose ! et je n'en mourrait pas !
Quand  canalTruc ou autres services de vido, je ne les utilise pas, j'ai mieux a faire et cela ne m'empche pas de vivre !
Si je veux  fortiori voir un film qui me branche vraiment, que ma copine est indisponible,  ::oops:: , soit j'achte la vido en magasin, si si! soit je vais au cinma.
Dans tout les cas, je prvois la journe ! comme pour manger.
Et je n'achte jamais sur internet, justement, pour me prmunir des pirates.




> absence de solution lgale en ligne satisfaisante


Non, videment, mais il faudra tre patient.

Mes "majuscules" ne sont l que pour affirmer mes convictions.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Non, videment, mais il faudra tre patient.


Aprs tout a ne fait que 16 annes qu'Internet est devenu grand public, 13 que l'ADSL a t commercialement lanc et 12 que le P2P est apparu.  :;): 
Mais j'imagine qu'il est plus facile d'tre patient quand on n'a aucun intrt pour ce genre de services.
Reste aussi  dterminer si c'est une question de temps.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Car, bien sr, le consommateur a les informations pour faire son choix, n'est-ce pas ? Le consommateur avis a le compas dans l'oeil quand il faut valuer la dure du vie du frigo Braund  649 class B, Stiglitz est un nigaud avec son asymtrie de l'information.


Je suis bien entendu pour une meilleure information, plus accessible et indpendante mais de l  conclure que l'industrie sabote ses propres produits... Les garanties (constructeur ou autre) existent et servent prcisment  scuriser le consommateur.
La concurrence est cense impliquer l'information donc si problme il y a, il se situ plus probablement  ce niveau.




> Et puis tous les publicitaires vous le diront : le marketing ne sert  rien. 90% des franais sont convaincus que la publicit a de l'influence en gnral. La mme proportion est convaincue qu'elle n'en n'a pas sur eux. Sondage authentique, chiffres de mmoire.


Tous des imbciles... sauf moi bien sr.
(Faudrait-il interdire la publicit ? La tlvision ? La sottise ?)




> En somme si remplacer un frigo en bon tat par un autre plus cologique est malgr tout anti-cologique, c'est donc que l'argument cologique est fallacieux ou que les produits durent trop longtemps ? Joli sophisme.


Dis moi donc combien de temps devrait durer un rfrigrateur, 5, 20, 50, 200 ans ?
Faut-il l'inscrire dans la loi ou juste continuer  rclamer du _mieux mais moins cher_ ?




> Ou ils sont anti-nuclaires et prts  dpenser plus pour leurs ides.


Quitte  tre contre-productif (un panneau photovoltaque ncessitant beaucoup d'mission de CO2 et tant difficilement recyclable). Mais je reconnais mon tord, il peut tre lgitime de dpenser de l'argent pour ses ides, aussi mauvaises soient-elles.




> Les choix de consommation  l're mdivale taient en ralit assez restreints et donc simples : "pour la Saint-Jean, faut-y qu'j'achte d'la viande au Gabriel ou faut-y qu'j'achte du vin d'la Thrse ?".
> Pas facile mais simple.


J'largissais volontairement le propos, je supporte de moins en moins le "tous des cons sauf moi" (ce n'est pas toi qui est vis, au contraire).

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Non, videment, mais il faudra tre patient.


Et surtout ne pas se plaindre, histoire d'attendre un peu plus longtemps.

Les premires radios libres taient dj qualifies de pirates et je suis parfaitement satisfait qu'elles aient eu le courage de violer la loi.

----------


## defis91

Travaillant de nuit, je regardais du coin de l'oeil pas mal de vieux films introuvables lgalement sur mgavido. Pour les films rcents intressants j'achetais le DVD ou le Blu-ray au rythme de 3 ou 4 par mois. Par mesure de protestation je dcide de ne plus acheter de CD,DVD ou Blu-ray pour une priode de deux ans.
Je pense aussi rsilier mes chanes payantes.
Amicalement
Dominique

----------


## Bluedeep

> Les premires radios libres taient dj qualifies de pirates et je suis parfaitement satisfait qu'elles aient eu le courage de violer la loi.


Comme il n'y a plus de radios libres, on peut se poser la question si a en valait  vraiment la peine pour arriver au final  Skyrock ???????

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Et  Jazz Radio et bien d'autres...

Et pourquoi financer les artistes diffuss sur Skyrock  tout prix s'ils ne valent rien ?
Les artistes n'ont pas attendu les droits d'auteur ou les radios libres pour tre dconsidrs et beaucoup d'entre eux ne marquerons pas l'Histoire, tlchargement illgal ou non. Ton argument me parait donc aussi dplorable que ce qu'on peut parfois entendre sur Skyrock,  moins que tu ne prne un retour  l'ORTF...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et  Jazz Radio et bien d'autres...
> 
> Et pourquoi financer les artistes diffuss sur Skyrock  tout prix s'ils ne valent rien ?.


Quel rapport entre ce que "vaut" un artiste et ce qu'il rapporte ? aucun.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Donc Skyrock ne devrait te poser aucun problme et l'tat ne devrait alors pas se mler de cette histoire.

Pour essayer d'avancer un peu, toute soire entre amis pendant laquelle est diffus de la musique de chez SACEM, n'ayant pas pralablement envoy la liste des morceaux et ne payant pas la redevance associe est illgale. Messieurs les extrmistes du respect de la loi seraient-ils des pirates ?

----------


## Marco46

> Tu as rpondu en mme temps  la question: oui
> Si tu as besoin de lait a 2 heures du math ? tu fais quoi ?
> Moi, je m'en passe et fait autre chose ! et je n'en mourrait pas !
> Quand  canalTruc ou autres services de vido, je ne les utilise pas, j'ai mieux a faire et cela ne m'empche pas de vivre !
> Si je veux  fortiori voir un film qui me branche vraiment, que ma copine est indisponible, , soit j'achte la vido en magasin, si si! soit je vais au cinma.
> Dans tout les cas, je prvois la journe ! comme pour manger.
> Et je n'achte jamais sur internet, justement, pour me prmunir des pirates.
> 
> 
> ...


Une simple question, est-ce que tu stockes ta thune en lingots d'or sous ton lit pour te prmunir d'un crash boursier ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

J'ai cit plusieurs fois MegaBox, une plateforme lgale que voulait mettre en place MegaUpload pour rmunrer les musiciens, et comme il tait trs prvisible, voil que des soupons courent sur les relles motivations de la fermeture de MegaUpload.

J'imagine qu'_in fine_, les tats-Unis n'auront russit qu' dcrdibiliser l'industrie, les lois et eux-mme mais aussi  alimenter les thories du complots dont leurs citoyens sont les spcialistes. J'attend avec impatience la reprise des ventes de DVD...

----------


## Galactus13

> *Bluedeep*
> Envoy par ZiGoM
> Les premires radios libres taient dj qualifies de pirates et je suis parfaitement satisfait qu'elles aient eu le courage de violer la loi.


J'ai t, oulala ! sa date, un des concepteur des radios libres, et un des buts n'tait pas de passer de la musique, mais de permettre des dbats ouvert.
Certes, nous avons passer de la musique illgalement, ce que j'ai toujours rprouv, dans le but de nous donner le droit a l'expression et que les ondes n'avaient pas  tre un monopole d'tat !
Bonjour, le dbat qui date de 30 ans, peu, ont du reste gagn ce dfi par manque de moyen.




> *Marco46*
> est-ce que tu stockes ta thune en lingots d'or sous ton lit pour te prmunir d'un crash boursier ?


J'aimerai bien disposer de quelques lingots d'or ...  ::cry:: 
Mais pas sous mon lit ! ::lol:: 
Sa me permettrait d'offrir une vie de rve  mes gosses !




> *ZiGoM@r*
> voil que des soupons courent sur les relles motivations de la fermeture de MegaUpload.


C'est possible ... mais j'ai tendance  tre prcautionneux quand aux informations distribu par X personnes.
Je prfre les sources ... Quitte a tre en dsaccord avec elles !

Je suis un combattant pour la libert et le droit, car je les respecte.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour Mega box, dsol, je n'avais pas compris de quoi on parlait.

voici un autre lien qui en parle un peu : 
http://www.europe1.fr/International/...projet-919741/

En gros, l'ide fondatrice de ce projet est que les artistes mettent leurs chanson sur le site, et qu'ils rcuprent 90% du prix de vente. (soit environ 90 fois leurs revenus actuels...)

Un produit fait pas une quipe d'informaticiens rduite je suppose(quand on voit ce qu'ils avaient pour megaupload, on se dit que nos grosses boites ont du soucis a se faire), avec frais limits... qui auraient fait  mon sens beaucoup de mal aux plateformes lgales mise en avant par les majors.

De toute faon, si ils ne le font pas, ca va tre lanc par un de leurs concurrent trs vite maintenant que l'ide est publique. Un peu de buzz gratuit sur "enfin" une plate forme lgale, et hop !!!

Y a personne qui veut dvelopper un site web ce week end avec moi ?

----------


## DonQuiche

Sauf que, Galactus13, je pense que tu as une vision rductrice du problme. Toi tu le vois comme le simple fait de dlinquants cherchant avant toute chose  ne pas payer et se pensant couverts par l'impunit et que l'Etat devrait forcment pourchasser. Mais si je suis bien d'accord sur le fait que l'Etat est fond  lutter contre le piratage, le problme ne se borne pas  a pour autant. C'est avant tout une question de mode de consommation non-satisfait, pas d'une volont de frauder.

C'est avant tout une question de mode de vie. Pour caricaturer, tu as deux familles de consommateurs de vido :
* La faon  grand papa (qui inclue aussi des jeunes) : on allume sa tl le soir, on choisit entre Lagaff' et Ardisson et puis on va se coucher. De temps en temps on achte des botes (des DVD), et puis on les empile, de temps en temps on les prtre, souvent elles prennent la poussire, et on se les trimballe dans les dmnagements.
* La faon natif du numrique (qui inclue aussi des vieux) : on ne veut pas avoir le choix entre trois programmes idiots, on ne veut pas stocker des botes inutiles, on veut simplement se regarder une petite vido le soir et la choisir parmi un tout l'ventail de ce qui a t fait. Et on est habitu  pouvoir trouver tout ce qu'on veut en cinq secondes sur Internet et on ne voit pas pourquoi a devrait tre diffrent pour des vidos alors qu'il n'y a aucune raison technique. Collectionner n'est pas le but, le film sera vu puis "jet".

J'insiste, ce n'est qu'une caricature. Les comportements sont plus varis que a, tu as ceux qui tlchargent et stockent mticuleusement sur DVD, tu as ceux qui ne sont intresss ni par les DVD ni par la tl ou le streaming, tu as ceux qui regardent Lagaff' et qui tlchargent, etc. Mais l'essentiel n'est pas dans la question "lgal ou pas", l'essentiel est dans le mode de consommation. Dans le premier mode, il n'y a que des solutions lgales (gnralement gratuites et finances par la pub) tandis que dans le second mode il n'y a que des solutions illgales ! Pourtant les solutions lgales devraient exister mais ce n'est pas le cas.

Mais il faut bien raliser que si tu peux amener les natifs du numriques  payer (via un savant mlange de bton et de carotte), tu ne peux pas les amener  revenir au mode de consommation de grand-papa.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et si un ayant-droit refuse de ngocier  ce site une licence  un prix raisonnable qui autoriserait la rentabilit, c'est son droit ?


La rponse est dans la question ! Ils possdent les droits, donc oui.

Ce sont les bases mme des changes commerciaux. Le producteur propose un prix, soit l'acheteur est d'accord, et l'change se fait, soit il n'y a pas d'accord et l'change ne se fait pas !




> Et si le film n'est pas disponible via les offres lgales, on sort dans le froid et on va louer un DVD ? Et s'il n'est pas disponible en location, on rentre chez soi et on le commande sur Amazon ?


Ce qui me choque dans cette remarque, c'est qu'on a l'impression que l'on parle d'un besoin vital ! "IL FAUT QUE JE VOIT CE FILM (et pas un autre) MAINTENANT, LA, TOUT DE SUITE ! SINON JE MEURE DE LA VRAIE MORT !"
 ::roll:: 
Franchement, on parle de loisir, de plaisir individuel. Pas d'un risque mortel !
Si tu ne peux voir ce film, regardes-en un autre, ou lis un bouquin, ou fais l'amour  ta femme, ou joues avec tes gosses, bref y a plein d'autres possibilits !




> Aprs tout a ne fait que 16 annes qu'Internet est devenu grand public, 13 que l'ADSL a t commercialement lanc et 12 que le P2P est apparu. 
> Mais j'imagine qu'il est plus facile d'tre patient quand on n'a aucun intrt pour ce genre de services.
> Reste aussi  dterminer si c'est une question de temps.


Penses que l'ADSL n'est pas accessible  tous et que les dbits varient beaucoup d'un lieu  un autre.




> Comme il n'y a plus de radios libres, on peut se poser la question si a en valait  vraiment la peine pour arriver au final  Skyrock ???????


 ::ccool::  et NRJ !  ::aie:: 




> ... le simple fait de dlinquants cherchant avant toute chose  ne pas payer et se pensant couverts par l'impunit


Voil des propos censs. Et qu'importe l'ge de ces dlinquants !
Tu as rsum la situation. Alors, il y a dans le lot, un pourcentage infime de gens qui le font pour d'autres raisons, mais ce n'est pas la majorit.





> C'est avant tout une question de mode de vie. Pour caricaturer, tu as deux familles de consommateurs de vido :
> * La faon  grand papa (qui inclue aussi des jeunes) : on allume sa tl le soir, on choisit entre Lagaff' et Ardisson et puis on va se coucher. De temps en temps on achte des botes (des DVD), et puis on les empile, de temps en temps on les *prtre**, souvent elles prennent la poussire, et on se les trimballe dans les dmnagements.
> * La faon natif du numrique (qui inclue aussi des vieux) : on ne veut pas avoir le choix entre trois programmes idiots, on ne veut pas stocker des botes inutiles, on veut simplement se regarder une petite vido le soir et la choisir parmi un tout l'ventail de ce qui a t fait. Et on est habitu  pouvoir trouver tout ce qu'on veut en cinq secondes sur Internet et on ne voit pas pourquoi a devrait tre diffrent pour des vidos alors qu'il n'y a aucune raison technique. Collectionner n'est pas le but, le film sera vu puis "jet".


Premirement, avec la TNT, le choix entre Lagaff' et Ardison c'est quand mme pas mal largi.
Ensuite, le modle anglique que tu fais du tlchargeur m'a fait sourire. a reprsente quoi, en pourcentage, ceux qui tlchargent, regardent et jettent ? 1-5 % au mieux ? 
On sait tous que la plupart, tlchargent, ne regardent mme pas, et remettent  disposition dans d'autres rseaux. Voir, pour une minorit, j'espre, revendent des DVD de mauvaise qualit.
Et l encore, mme pour les quelques uns qui rentrent dans ta vision, je rappelle que l'on parle d'un plaisir, d'un loisir et non pas d'un truc vital ! 
C'est directement la cause d'une gnration d'enfants rois,  qui l'on a cd tous les caprices, vitant au maximum de les frustrs. Hlas, la plupart des pdiatres, le savent : "On apprend la patience par la frustration !"
"Ha ben oui ! Mais, ils vont pleurer, s'ennuyer ! Les pvres !"  ::roll::

----------


## coshibe

> Ce qui me choque dans cette remarque, c'est qu'on a l'impression que l'on parle d'un besoin vital ! "IL FAUT QUE JE VOIT CE FILM (et pas un autre) MAINTENANT, LA, TOUT DE SUITE ! SINON JE MEURE DE LA VRAIE MORT !"
> 
> Franchement, on parle de loisir, de plaisir individuel. Pas d'un risque mortel !
> Si tu ne peux voir ce film, regardes-en un autre, ou lis un bouquin, ou fais l'amour  ta femme, ou joues avec tes gosses, bref y a plein d'autres possibilits !
> 
> Voil des propos censs. Et qu'importe l'ge de ces dlinquants !
> Tu as rsum la situation. Alors, il y a dans le lot, un pourcentage infime de gens qui le font pour d'autres raisons, mais ce n'est pas la majorit.
> 
> Premirement, avec la TNT, le choix entre Lagaff' et Ardison c'est quand mme pas mal largi.
> ...



Je n'ai pas beaucoup aim tre trait de frustr. Je ne pense pas faire partie de cette gnration "pourrie gate" et pourtant j'aime pouvoir voir el film que je veux quand je le veux. C'est un plaisir, un luxe auquel moi et des millions d'autres Franais ont t habitu. Ceux qui tlchargent  reprsentent plusieur millions rien qu'en France. (Prendre les chiffres du nombre d'utilisateurs francais frequents de P2P : 6 millions  son epoque de gloire, hadopi a diminu ce chiffre. Source : SNEP et 55% des internautes l'ont fait au moins une fois soit 16,5M de personnes) Il est plus dur actuellement de chiffrer le nombre dutilisateurs d'outils de tlchargement a cause du streaming. Mais on peut penser que ce chiffre ne peut qu'augmenter. Donc 6M ca fait 10% de la population francaise... Sans compter les personnes qui en bnficient directement(un couple = 1 utilisateur) Donc on est TRES TRES loin de la minorit. 

Donc tu as face  toi 6 millions de personnes qui ne sont pas frustres, mais tout simplement ancre dans un modle consumriste ou lorsqu'on veut on achte, on prend. Alors certes, ce modle fait en sorte que ds qu'on obtient l'objet tant convoit on se mette  penser  notre prochain dsir sans vraiment profiter de l'actuel. Malgr cela il est fantastique de pouvoir satisfaire ses dsirs quand l'on veut. L'Homme a des humeurs et n'a pas forcment envie de voir ce que lui impose les 18 chaines de la TNT, car oui on se voit imposer le programme, jamais je n'ai regard la tl un samedi ou mercredi soir  cause de cela. 

Alors comme tu le dis, on n'est pas oblig de faire ce qu'on veut de suite, il ya d'autres choses  faire et c'est ce que m'ont appris mes parents. Mais lorsque je vois un film au programme tv qui semble intressant *il ya plusieurs choses qui me freinent :*
-les pubs... quoi de plus agacant que de voir James bond coup en plein lan. Alors que sur MV,  part la page de redirection vers le lien, on ne voit pas de pub. Donc +1 pour le streaming

-les horaires imposes. A cause du train train Parisien toute la France est oblige d'attendre 20h50 pour regarder un film et perso me coucher  23h30...ca fait tard. donc encore +1 pour le streaming

-Et pourquoi je n'enregistre pas le film? parce que je suis fainant ou que je n'ai pas le matriel pour... 

*Les contre arguments qu'on m'a donn :* 
-Les plateformes existantes et lgales de tlchargement : Je suis beaucoup all sur ce genre de site, TF1.FR, les solutions Fnac, etc... Mais quand on voit le peu de choix qu'ils ont et le prix : Payer 5(parfois plus, A ce prix j'ai une place de cin.) pour un film qui vient de passer  la tl ou alors pour un film qui a quasiment 40 ans c'est trop pour moi et en plus ils s'arrangent pour que la video ne soit valable que 48h...  donc on retient le prix trop lev et le choix restreint.

-Les agences de location : Meme choseque prcdemment sauf qu'en plus on doit se dplacer, perso quand je veux voir un film en amoureux avec ma femme devant un bon diner sur un coup de tete j'ai pas envie de me taper 15 minutes de marche dans le froid pour ca(et en plus faut penser  ramener le support ensuite).

-faire autre chose, certes excellente ide(sarcasme hein) comme mon vieux film n'est plus accessible  la vente mais qu'il ya encore des copyright je ne vais plus jamais tenter de le voir. Ou au contraire les sries amricaines que j'aiment tant voir en VO, je vais attendre 3 ans(j'exagere  peine) qu'elles soient disponibles  la vente en France, parfois meme les copyrights en France sont achets mais les series ne sont jamais publies(je pense notamment  certains mangas). donc tu attends tu attends et rien.

-faire l'amour  ma femme, 3 fois par jour ca suffit, si je dois en plus le faire  chaque fois que je suis frustr je la plains. ::aie::  troll.quit();


Bref, ce sont toujours les mmes arguments en faveur du streaming : la disponibilt immdiate, la facilit d'accs et d'utilisation, le prix et surtout : le choix.

Donc qu'attendent les majors pour se mettre d'accord pour crer un nouveau MegaUpload? www.WarnerUniversal.streamingLand

----------


## Golgotha

::fleche::  Pensez vous que cette fermeture soit lgitime ?

Oui, totalement. Il y  une grande diffrence entre le partage entre individu, sans intention de monnayer, et devenir multi-millionnaires en faisant un site de partage totalement illgale.

Par contre, je suis contre le dbranchement brutale de toute une parti du web, que le FBI enferme le patron de MU, je trouve a normale, mais dbrancher brutalement un site aussi grand, ce n'est pas normale. Il n'y avait pas que de l'change illgale sur MU, beaucoup de personne ont perdu leurs fichiers dans cette histoire.

 ::fleche::  Utilisiez vous les services de megaupload ?

Non.

 ::fleche::  Est-ce la fin d'une re de libert sur le web ?

Le dbranchement de MU ne modifiera en rien lexistence du piratage... Les gens trouverons toujours un moyen de se partager les fichiers, les rseaux P2P vont prendre le relais et il existe 1000 copies de MU qui ne sont pas hors lignes, et si cela devaient tomber, on en reviendrai  la copie sur DVD, ou mme des rseau privs FTP... on reviendra de 10 ans en arrire.

----------


## Invit

> Mais l'essentiel n'est pas dans la question "lgal ou pas", l'essentiel est dans le mode de consommation. Dans le premier mode, il n'y a que des solutions lgales (gnralement gratuites et finances par la pub) tandis que dans le second mode il n'y a que des solutions illgales ! Pourtant les solutions lgales devraient exister mais ce n'est pas le cas.


Il y a des solutions lgales, la location de DVD autrefois, le pay per view maintenant. Le problme, c'est le prix. 

La tlvision, c'est (quasiment) gratuit parce que le modle qui consiste  rassembler une large partie de la population devant un programme unique permet de construire des audiences assez fortes (et facilement mesurables) pour y vendre de la publicit. Et la raret de l'offre (un dimanche donn, on a un faible choix de film) permet  son tour d'attirer une audience plus large. Bref, le systme des mass mdia, c'est simple, rentable, facile  grer, et efficace, dans le sens o cela ne cote  peu prs rien au tlspectateur.

Pour la VoD, le financement par la publicit est compliqu. L'audience se vend d'autant mieux qu'elle est leve, prvisible, et facile  grer. La VoD (en fait presque tout l'internet) a une audience fragmente, variable et, actuellement au moins, affreusement mal mesure. Du coup, le modle publicitaire classique est moins efficace. A rentabilit gale pour les ayant droits et oprateurs, il faut que le client mette la main  la poche...

Et c'est l que le bt blesse. Les digital natives aimeraient un cot semblable aux mass mdia pour un service diffrent (un peu comme s'ils voulaient prendre le taxi avec un ticket de mtro), et les oprateurs ne voient pas l'intrt qu'il y aurait  changer un systme rentable contre un systme non rentable.

Je pense qu' la base de ce problme, il y a une contradiction profonde, qu'on retrouve chez beaucoup de dfenseurs du nouvel ordre internet: d'un ct, ils expliquent que leur force vient de leur nombre, de l'autre que l'conomie doit s'adapter  chaque individu. Ces deux ides sont exactes, mais elles ont du mal  coexister: le nombre, a rduit les cots, c'est le principe du prt  porter, le respect des prfrences individuelles, a les augmente. 

Pour cette raison, je trouve qu'il y a une part d'hypocrisie dans la justification du tlchargement par l'absence d'offre lgale. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est bizarre, j'aurais tendance a penser que la VOD est trs mesurable pour ma part, nombre d'achat, nombre de visionnage, tout est enregistr.

En plus, il existe plusieurs techniques qui pourrait permettre de casser les prix.

Par exemple, au lieu d'envoyer un film par personne, principe mme de la VOD, on pourrait imaginer de faire du multicast a heure fixes(le film commence tous les quart d'heures) avec 1 ou 3000 clients connects pour le mme cout.

Autant pour les films comme certains classique la VOD est clairement un modle difficile a changer, autant, pour le dernier james bond, on sait trs bien que l'on aura beaucoup de visionnage le mme jour.

Avec ce genre d'astuce, on pourrait limiter les couts de faon impressionnante. (et l'encombrement rseau).

bref, il existe des solutions qu'on peut presque mettre en place dans son garage, mais toutes ces solutions necessaitent un investissement initial. Qu'il soit publicitaire ou autre dailleur.

Le problme, c'est que vous pouvez toujours essayer de contacter les majors pour obtenir leur catalogue a prix socit... j'attends toujours leur rponse 3 ou 4 ans aprs pour un projet que j'avais .(bornes de tlchargement de musique et de films dans les galeries commerciales).
Ils ne veulent pas voluer.

----------


## GanYoshi

> La rponse est dans la question ! Ils possdent les droits, donc oui.


Il serait bon de ne pas rpondre d'un point de vue lgal lorsque la question est visiblement orient moral. 

Il est facile constater l'tat des lois, le dbat ne porte  mon avis pas sur cela.




> Ce sont les bases mme des changes commerciaux. Le producteur propose un prix, soit l'acheteur est d'accord, et l'change se fait, soit il n'y a pas d'accord et l'change ne se fait pas !


L encore la question porte visiblement sur l'aspect moral et non pas lgal. 




> Ce qui me choque dans cette remarque, c'est qu'on a l'impression que l'on parle d'un besoin vital ! "IL FAUT QUE JE VOIT CE FILM (et pas un autre) MAINTENANT, LA, TOUT DE SUITE ! SINON JE MEURE DE LA VRAIE MORT !"
> 
> Franchement, on parle de loisir, de plaisir individuel. Pas d'un risque mortel !
> Si tu ne peux voir ce film, regardes-en un autre, ou lis un bouquin, ou fais l'amour  ta femme, ou joues avec tes gosses, bref y a plein d'autres possibilits !


Tout le monde n'a pas forcment le got de la frustration...




> Voil des propos censs. Et qu'importe l'ge de ces dlinquants !
> Tu as rsum la situation. Alors, il y a dans le lot, un pourcentage infime de gens qui le font pour d'autres raisons, mais ce n'est pas la majorit.


Jon Shannow, expert en statistique de masse. 




> Premirement, avec la TNT, le choix entre Lagaff' et Ardison c'est quand mme pas mal largi.
> Ensuite, le modle anglique que tu fais du tlchargeur m'a fait sourire. a reprsente quoi, en pourcentage, ceux qui tlchargent, regardent et jettent ? 1-5 % au mieux ? 
> On sait tous que la plupart, tlchargent, ne regardent mme pas, et remettent  disposition dans d'autres rseaux. Voir, pour une minorit, j'espre, revendent des DVD de mauvaise qualit.
> Et l encore, mme pour les quelques uns qui rentrent dans ta vision, je rappelle que l'on parle d'un plaisir, d'un loisir et non pas d'un truc vital ! 
> C'est directement la cause d'une gnration d'enfants rois,  qui l'on a cd tous les caprices, vitant au maximum de les frustrs. Hlas, la plupart des pdiatres, le savent : "On apprend la patience par la frustration !"
> "Ha ben oui ! Mais, ils vont pleurer, s'ennuyer ! Les pvres !"


Encore des statistiques hasardeuses et une apologie de la frustration...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai pas beaucoup aim tre trait de frustr.


Comme le dit le proverbe : "Il n'y a que la vrit qui blesse"  :;): 


Donc tu as face  toi 6 millions de personnes qui ne sont pas frustres, mais tout simplement ancre dans un modle *consumriste* [/quote]

Tiens, c'est bizarre ! Dans un modle consumriste, j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait la notion d'achats ou de locations, bref d'un cot. 
Alors que ce qui est exig, en premiers par les tlchargeurs (enfin ceux qui ne sont pas trop hypocrites), c'est le tout gratuit !

----------


## Invit

> C'est bizarre, j'aurais tendance a penser que la VOD est trs mesurable pour ma part, nombre d'achat, nombre de visionnage, tout est enregistr.


C'est comme l'internet, tu as une mesure presque exhaustive en "site centric", collecte par chaque fournisseur. Mais il est trs difficile de mettre en place une mesure indpendante: l'audience de TF1 mesure par TF1 n'a pas le mme poids que l'audience de TF1 mesure par Mdiamtrie.

L'autre problme, c'est que ton audience n'est pas qualifie (en terme de cibles socio dmographiques). L'annonceur achte de l'audience qualifie (surtout quand les audiences sont faibles).




> Par exemple, au lieu d'envoyer un film par personne, principe mme de la VOD, on pourrait imaginer de faire du multicast a heure fixes(le film commence tous les quart d'heures) avec 1 ou 3000 clients connects pour le mme cout.


Ca rsume parfaitement le problme : la VOD, multicast ou pas, c'est des audiences comprises entre quelques dizaines et quelques milliers d'individus. Chez TF1, tu parles en millions (parfois en dizaines de millions). 

Donc, si tu es un annonceur, tu as le choix, pour distribuer le mme nombre de contacts, entre un cran TF1, mesur par une socit extrieure, et 1000 "crans" VOD, mesurs par la personne qui te vend l'espace. Et, de plus, ton cran TF1 touche tout le monde une fois, alors que des 1000 crans VOD vont toucher un petit nombre de gens beaucoup de fois. 

Francois

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Une simple question, est-ce que tu stockes ta thune en lingots d'or sous ton lit pour te prmunir d'un crash boursier ?


L'or est une super valeur refuge  ::P: 




> J'ai cit plusieurs fois MegaBox, une plateforme lgale que voulait mettre en place MegaUpload pour rmunrer les musiciens, et comme il tait trs prvisible, voil que des soupons courent sur les relles motivations de la fermeture de MegaUpload.


A mon avis, cet argument ne tient pas la route parce que chronologiquement, lenqute tait en cours depuis belle lurette et l'introduction "imminente" de MegaBox n'y aurait rien chang.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Cela dit, mea culpa, j'ai fait une erreur, c'est en fait Verisign qui a t saisi. Verisign n'tait pas le registrar de MU mais il est celui qui gre la base racine des noms de domaine .com et .net. L'information est partout sur le net et donc aisment vrifiable.


Moralit: faut pas faire de conjonctures hasardeuses sans vrifier  :;):

----------


## pmithrandir

Fcharton, je comprends le problme du calcul d'audience.

Mais, mdiamtrie ou pas, on est sur de l'estimatif au doigt lev pour la TV, et de chiffre rels(nombre de connexion) sur un site internet. Aprs, donner accs a son systme a travers une API open source signe pour mesurer les donnes... ca doit pouvoir se faire.

Pour le chiffre de 3000, ca aurait aussi pu tre 10 000 000. Mon but tait juste de rappeler qu'avec un peu d'imagination, on peut utiliser internet comme un diffuseur de masse sans pour autant avoir des besoin en bande passante norme.
C'est un des reproches fait  la VOD, sa consommation en bande passante croissante avec le nombre d'utilisateurs, et donc son prix difficilement dgressif pour les frais techniques.(on amorti le cout du site web, la main duvre de mise en ligne, les droits de diffusion, mais pas le fonctionnement)

Les gens qui sont habitu au gratuit a l'heure que l'on veut, pourrait souvent pass facilement a une offre gratuite, mais a diffusion programme et rgulire.(avec pub ventuellement...)

Repasser a un modle payant semble plus dlicat mais les gens prfrent en gnral toujours tre dans la lgalit si une solution comparable s'offre a eux.





> A mon avis, cet argument ne tient pas la route parce que chronologiquement, lenqute tait en cours depuis belle lurette et l'introduction "imminente" de MegaBox n'y aurait rien chang.


Il y a de nombreuses enqutes qui aboutissent ou pas selon les envies des personnes autour de soit et des dcideurs.
Il ne faut pas croire que le FBI ait tout seul dcider de fermer megaupload sans en rfrer a la maison blanche au passage, rien que pour les consquences diplomatiques lourdes que ca peut entrainer.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Moralit: faut pas faire de conjonctures hasardeuses sans vrifier


Sauf que ma confusion ne change rien au problme : les US ont de force priv un site de son accs web partout dans le monde parce qu'ils ont ce pouvoir. Attends un peu que a arrive  une entreprise franaise qui aura viol la loi amricaine.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Il y a de nombreuses enqutes qui aboutissent ou pas selon les envies des personnes autour de soit et des dcideurs.
> Il ne faut pas croire que le FBI ait tout seul dcider de fermer megaupload sans en rfrer a la maison blanche au passage, rien que pour les consquences diplomatiques lourdes que ca peut entrainer.


Sans documents  l'appui, ce ne sont que des conjectures.




> Sauf que ma confusion ne change rien au problme : les US ont de force priv un site de son accs web partout dans le monde parce qu'ils ont ce pouvoir. Attends un peu que a arrive  une entreprise franaise qui aura viol la loi amricaine.


Bah, ils ont demand un oprateur priv de suspendre un service en vertu d'une demande d'un Grand Jury. Je ne vois pas ce que cela a de choquant.  ::roll::

----------


## coshibe

> Comme le dit le proverbe : "Il n'y a que la vrit qui blesse"


C'est celui qui dit qui est! ::aie:: 




> Tiens, c'est bizarre ! Dans un modle consumriste, j'avais l'impression qu'il y avait la notion d'achats ou de locations, bref d'un cot. 
> Alors que ce qui est exig, en premiers par les tlchargeurs (enfin ceux qui ne sont pas trop hypocrites), c'est le tout gratuit !


modle consumriste donc de consommation, mais consommer ne veut pas forcement dire dpenser. Ce modle du je veux je prends(ou j'achete) s'applique aussi aux relations humaines(et c'est d'ailleurs malheureux). Et aujourd'hui les liberts que l'on a pu acqurir font qu'on a le droit et le devoir d'en profiter tout en conservant le respect du travail d'autrui. 

Ensuite on se rend compte rapidement avec le succes de itunes que ce que veulent les tlchargeurs ce n'est pas le "tout gratuit" c'est plutot le "tout tout de suite meme si je n'en ai pas besoin". Donc s'il faut payer un abonnement pour avoir un acces illimit  une Base de donne culturelle universelle(avec sries, films, livres anciens, jeux qui ne sont plus commercialiss, etc..) je pense que beaucoup paieront rien que pour les multiples avantages  n'avoir qu'une rfrence.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sans documents  l'appui, ce ne sont que des conjectures.


Ce n'est mme pas de la thorie du complot.

Regarde avec DSK, dans la nuit l'lyse recevait un coup de fil.

Si on suis un peu l'actualit, en particulier depuis quelques annes ou le net permet d'avoir un peu plus d'informations de sources varies, on voit tous les 2 ou 3 mois que le ministre de la justice regarde ce qu'il se passe d'un peu trop pret.

Et oui, penser que la FBI est indpendant, c'est tout aussi impossible. Ils auraient peut tre une indpendance sur les enqutes locales, ou au moins au sein des USA, mais surement pas dans le cadre d'extradition et de fermeture du 10eme site web mondial.




> Bah, ils ont demand un oprateur priv de suspendre un service en vertu d'une demande d'un Grand Jury. Je ne vois pas ce que cela a de choquant.


Parce que tu reconnais la lgitimit au FBI de faire cette procdure. Hors, autoriser une police d'un tat a intervenir en dehors de son sol national, c'est loin d'tre quelque chose qui va de soit. Et on s'en fout mme de ton avis comme du miens dans l'affaire, c'est juste un imbroglio de droit internationnal qui nous dpasse. Mais il est sur qu beaucoup d'tats ne voient pas d'un bon oeil un autre tat venir empiter sur leur domaine rgalien.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ce n'est mme pas de la thorie du complot.


Je suis comme Saint Thomas, je ne crois que ce que je vois.
Sans documents, a reste des ragots.




> Parce que tu reconnais la lgitimit au FBI de faire cette procdure.


Relis ce que j'ai crit. C'est le *Grand Jury* qui a fait cette demande. le FBI a men l'enqute.




> Hors, autoriser une police d'un tat a intervenir en dehors de son sol national, c'est loin d'tre quelque chose qui va de soit. Et on s'en fout mme de ton avis comme du miens dans l'affaire, c'est juste un imbroglio de droit internationnal qui nous dpasse.


Ce n'est absolument pas un imbroglio. Installer des serveurs sur sol amricain a t une bourde  ne pas commettre, voila tout  ::lol::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est celui qui dit qui est!


 ::mouarf:: 




> modle consumriste donc de consommation, mais consommer ne veut pas forcement dire dpenser. Ce modle du je veux je prends(ou j'achete) s'applique aussi aux relations humaines(et c'est d'ailleurs malheureux). Et aujourd'hui les liberts que l'on a pu acqurir font qu'on a le droit et le devoir d'en profiter tout en conservant le respect du travail d'autrui.


Dsol, j'ai rien compris   :8O: 




> Ensuite on se rend compte rapidement avec le succes de itunes que ce que veulent les tlchargeurs ce n'est pas le "tout gratuit" c'est plutot le "tout tout de suite meme si je n'en ai pas besoin". Donc s'il faut payer un abonnement pour avoir un acces illimit  une Base de donne culturelle universelle(avec sries, films, livres anciens, jeux qui ne sont plus commercialiss, etc..) je pense que beaucoup paieront rien que pour les multiples avantages  n'avoir qu'une rfrence.


iTruc c'est surtout pour les ados qui ont la chance d'avoir des parents qui paient pour eux !  ::roll:: 
Ensuite, j'avais cru comprendre de la part de certains dfenseurs du tlchargement, que ce qui tait reproch tait le cot "propritaire" des formats proposs par les majors... Alors iTruc  ::mouarf::

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Pour la VoD, le financement par la publicit est compliqu. L'audience se vend d'autant mieux qu'elle est leve, prvisible, et facile  grer. La VoD (en fait presque tout l'internet) a une audience fragmente, variable et, actuellement au moins, affreusement mal mesure. Du coup, le modle publicitaire classique est moins efficace. A rentabilit gale pour les ayant droits et oprateurs, il faut que le client mette la main  la poche...


Qu'est-ce qui empche le publicitaire de placer son produit sur plusieurs contenus ?
Qu'est-ce qui l'empche de parfaitement cibler une certaine catgorie de spectateur en choisissant les bons contenus ?
En fait, je dirais qu'Internet offre des audiences beaucoup mieux mesures et prvisibles, et surtout des possibilits de cibler ses clients sans quivalant !




> Et c'est l que le bt blesse. Les digital natives aimeraient un cot semblable aux mass mdia pour un service diffrent (un peu comme s'ils voulaient prendre le taxi avec un ticket de mtro), et les oprateurs ne voient pas l'intrt qu'il y aurait  changer un systme rentable contre un systme non rentable.


L'infrastructure ncessaire  la tlvision est-elle beaucoup moins coteuse ?

MegaUpload nous a prouv que les cots de diffusion taient faibles et 95% de leurs clients ne payaient rien ! S'ils taient lgaux, en intgrant quelques dizaines de secondes de publicit aux films diffuss et en favorisant un peu plus (voir totalement) les comptes premium, ils avaient la capacit de financer la cration  des hauteurs jamais connues ! YouTube et Dailymotion ne sont pas pas plus en dficit, mme s'ils surfent aussi massivement sur l'illgal. De fait, le systme actuel favorise les majors, qui ont les moyens de lutter contre l'illgal, et les grands distributeurs, qui ont les moyens de grer et de payer les droits d'auteurs. Parce que c'est bien connu, les petits ne valent pas le cot d'tre dfendus...

----------


## Rayek

> Comme le dit le proverbe : "Il n'y a que la vrit qui blesse"


Exemple volontairement choquant.

Donc si je te traite de Nazi et que a te blesse, alors vu le proverbe tu es un nazi ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Bah, ils ont demand un oprateur priv de suspendre un service en vertu d'une demande d'un Grand Jury. Je ne vois pas ce que cela a de choquant.


C'est choquant parce que l'organisme priv en question n'avait aucun lien avec MU mais jouit de responsabilits qui vont bien au-del de son activit commerciale et affectent l'ensemble du rseau mondial.

Le fait que les USA aient la possibilit, via Verisgn, de retirer un site .com ou .net du rseau mondial est extrmement drangeant, je regrette que tu ne le peroives pas.

----------


## Sheogorath

> pour Mega box, dsol, je n'avais pas compris de quoi on parlait.
> 
> voici un autre lien qui en parle un peu : 
> http://www.europe1.fr/International/...projet-919741/
> 
> En gros, l'ide fondatrice de ce projet est que les artistes mettent leurs chanson sur le site, et qu'ils rcuprent 90% du prix de vente. (soit environ 90 fois leurs revenus actuels...)
> 
> Un produit fait pas une quipe d'informaticiens rduite je suppose(quand on voit ce qu'ils avaient pour megaupload, on se dit que nos grosses boites ont du soucis a se faire), avec frais limits... qui auraient fait  mon sens beaucoup de mal aux plateformes lgales mise en avant par les majors.
> 
> ...


Moi je suis partant ! par contre on va se faire arrter par le FBI  tous coups pour concurrence dloyale par les Majors US/FR !!!
Megabox enlevait tous les intermdiaires entre l'artiste et la vente de son oeuvre, tout naturellement ces intermdiaires se sont manifester fortement et on obtenu la fermeture de MU. 
C'est comme si j'allais voir Malboro et j'achetais directement des cigarettes puis les revendais en touchant 10%, l'Etat viendrait fermer ma boutique ! pour MU l'Etat = Majors...
Ces Majors ne tolreront un MegaBox que s'ils y mettent leurs conditions faons Itunes, pourquoi ils renonceraient  leur super marge comme a ?
Capitaliste un jour, Capifachiste toujours...




> Exemple volontairement choquant.
> 
> Donc si je te traite de Nazi et que a te blesse, alors vu le proverbe tu es un nazi ?


le point Godwin est atteint en 16 pages de discusssion GG!  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Relis ce que j'ai crit. C'est le *Grand Jury* qui a fait cette demande. le FBI a men l'enqute.


grand jury ou FBI, peu importe, si tu lisais avec complaisance et ouverture d'esprit, tu aurais depuis longtemps compris que le problme est de reconnaitre une quelconque lgitimit au systme de justice amricain en dehors de leurs frontires.

 - Les serveurs taient saisissable
 - Le nom de domaine ne l'tait pas(puisque disponible partout dans le monde)
 - L'arrestation de Kim Dotcom ne coule pas de source. Et la je cite la justice neo-zlandaise qui pour extrader le sieur, doit d'abord dcider si megaupload est illgal ou pas. Si ce n'est pas le cas, ca ne fera qu'un interdit de plus aux tats unis.

Quelque soit les intentions, la justice n'a pas tous les moyens a sa disposition. une des choses est justement la notion de territorialit de la justice.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ces Majors ne tolreront un MegaBox que s'ils y mettent leurs conditions faons Itunes, pourquoi ils renonceraient  leur super marge comme a ?
> Capitaliste un jour, Capifachiste toujours...
> 
> 
> le point Godwin est atteint en 16 pages de discusssion GG!


Oui, par toi. le fait de parle de nazi comme une insulte n'est pas un point godwin, c'est un fait. Comparer l'un des protagonistes d'une affaire en discussion avec des fasciste l'est  :;):

----------


## Aniki

> Bah, ils ont demand un oprateur priv de suspendre un service en vertu d'une demande d'un Grand Jury. Je ne vois pas ce que cela a de choquant.


J'ai du mal  imaginer ce qui se passerait si par exemple la France exigeait la fermeture de Facebook pour violation de vie prive de millions de franais.
Surement une bonne grosse barre de rire de la part des USA.

----------


## Sheogorath

> Oui, par toi. le fait de parle de nazi comme une insulte n'est pas un point godwin, c'est un fait. Comparer l'un des protagonistes d'une affaire en discussion avec des fasciste l'est


Je connaissais pas toutes ces conditions au Godwin, je pensais simplement qu'il suffisait que l'argumentation amne  parler de nazi, donc  l'crire (pour les forums) ou  le dire (pour les dbats  l'orale).




> J'ai du mal  imaginer ce qui se passerait si par exemple la France exigeait la fermeture de Facebook pour violation de vie prive de millions de franais.
> Surement une bonne grosse barre de rire de la part des USA.


Notre constitution n'a pas d'amendement qui chappe  nos frontires (cf. Patriot Act) si c'tait le cas on aurait fait raser tous les cyber cafs de Cte d'Ivoire et extrader les brouteurs...

----------


## Invit

> Qu'est-ce qui empche le publicitaire de placer son produit sur plusieurs contenus ?


Le cot de gestion quand ce nombre de contenus devient important (parce que l'audience de chaque contenu est trs faible). C'est la raison pour laquelle l'affichage se vend en rseau et pas au panneau, que tu n'achetes pas, au cinma, une pub "au film", et que Google est  peu prs le seul  bien gagner sa vie en pub web (suivi par Facebook et les autres trs grands).

C'est un principe gnral, en mdia, on vend plus cher le contact avec un mdia massif qu'avec un mdia fragment. Une audience extrmement fragmente est  peu prs invendable (parce que le cout de gestion devient prohibitif). 

C'est ce que fait google avec adsense, en fait... Ils agrgent une audience fragmente. Mais pour cela il faut tre trs gros, et avoir de sacrs moyens.




> Qu'est-ce qui l'empche de parfaitement cibler une certaine catgorie de spectateur en choisissant les bons contenus ?


Il faut pour cela disposer  l'avance d'une audience de ces "bons contenus", et pour prvoir une audience il faut une mesure, et des audiences stables. L encore c'est plus facile sur un mass media.




> En fait, je dirais qu'Internet offre des audiences beaucoup mieux mesures et prvisibles, et surtout des possibilits de cibler ses clients sans quivalant !


C'est le discours officiel depuis la cration d'internet. Je me souviens, au dbut des annes 2000, d'une intervention du patron France de Yahoo, dans une confrence professionnelle, qui expliquait cela aux patrons marketing des TV et des radio, et le fait que la dcennie qui s'ouvrait allait voir les "portails" (comme on les appelait alors) remplacer les grandes chaines hertziennes et les groupes de radio.

Internet offre effectivement une possibilit de ciblage, mais plus de 15 ans aprs sa dmocratisation, le modle conomique de la pub sur internet a toujours autant de mal  s'installer (sauf pour Google).




> L'infrastructure ncessaire  la tlvision est-elle beaucoup moins coteuse ?


L'infrastructure publicitaire, oui. C'est ce qui fait la fortune de TF1. 




> MegaUpload nous a prouv que les cots de diffusion taient faibles et 95% de leurs clients ne payaient rien !


Oui, dans un mdia ce qui coute ce n'est pas la diffusion, mais le contenu... C'est pour cela que MU est ferm, d'ailleurs.




> S'ils taient lgaux, en intgrant quelques dizaines de secondes de publicit aux films diffuss et en favorisant un peu plus (voir totalement) les comptes premium, ils avaient la capacit de financer la cration  des hauteurs jamais connues !


Avec des si... 

Pour tre lgaux, il faut ngocier et payer les ayant droits, et avoir un paquet de juristes pour cela, et des moyens financiers. Pour vendre la pub (surtout dans un contexte international) il faut un bataillon de commerciaux, et de gestionnaires, et des moyens de mesure. Le modle conomique n'a plus rien  voir. 

Mme  plus petite chelle, regarde ce qui s'est pass quand Deezer a voulu accroitre son volume de premium...




> YouTube et Dailymotion ne sont pas pas plus en dficit, mme s'ils surfent aussi massivement sur l'illgal.


Youtube est une filiale de Google, a aide. Dailymotion, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils soient aussi rentables que tu le crois. Comme toujours sur ce secteur, la ralit des comptes est extrmement difficile  apprhender. Et comme tu le remarques, leur modle conomique repose encore massivement sur l'illgal...

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Mais, mdiamtrie ou pas, on est sur de l'estimatif au doigt lev pour la TV, et de chiffre rels(nombre de connexion) sur un site internet.


Sur le Web, tu n'a pas d'audience individuelle mais des IP, non qualifies socio-dmographiquement (tu n'es mme pas sur de l'origine gographique). Tu as galement de grandes difficults pour dfinir la notion de "page", de "site", et  produire une audience sans double compte. Et cette mesure passive et technologique est minement "truquable" (demande  n'importe quel spcialiste). 

Le problme est rellement difficile (sinon, vu les enjeux financiers, ca ferait longtemps qu'il serait rsolu).

La TV, c'est effectivement une mesure par sondage, mais c'est nettement mieux encadr et audit, et (c'est sans doute d'ailleurs le plus important) considr comme fiable par les annonceurs...




> Pour le chiffre de 3000, ca aurait aussi pu tre 10 000 000.


Ben non, justement, le principe de la VoD c'est qu'elle cible de petits publics. 




> Les gens qui sont habitu au gratuit a l'heure que l'on veut, pourrait souvent pass facilement a une offre gratuite, mais a diffusion programme et rgulire.(avec pub ventuellement...)


Ce modle existe, cela s'appelle les chaines du cables et du satellite... 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ben non, justement, le principe de la VoD c'est qu'elle cible de petits publics.


techniquement, peut tre, on est sur un modele de location a un destinataire unique.

Moi ce dont je parlais, c'est une diffusion auprs d'un nombre n de personne(peut importe, le multicast c'est fait pour cela) avec un cout identique pour 2 ou 10 000 000 de personnes.

Pour rappel, le multicast, ce n'est pas de l'change de pair a pair avec rponse. C'est balancer sa video sur un rseau dfini, et permettre a toutes les personnes se connectant a ce rseau de rceptionner ce qui circule. c'est donc idal pour la diffusion de video ou de musique.




> Ce modle existe, cela s'appelle les chaines du cables et du satellite...


Ou est la gratuit ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Le cot de gestion quand ce nombre de contenus devient important (parce que l'audience de chaque contenu est trs faible). C'est la raison pour laquelle l'affichage se vend en rseau et pas au panneau, que tu n'achetes pas, au cinma, une pub "au film", et que Google est  peu prs le seul  bien gagner sa vie en pub web (suivi par Facebook et les autres trs grands).


Et pourtant il y a beaucoup de panneaux publicitaires... rentables. Rien n'oblige  acheter "au film", les plateforme de _replay_ nous le prouve.




> C'est un principe gnral, en mdia, on vend plus cher le contact avec un mdia massif qu'avec un mdia fragment. Une audience extrmement fragmente est  peu prs invendable (parce que le cout de gestion devient prohibitif).


C'est vraiment dommage  l'heure ou on commence  abandonner la tlvision... et les mass mdia en gnral ! Piratage ou non, l'industrie serait alors vou  mourir, quand, grce  Internet, on a jamais consomm autant de multimdia.




> C'est ce que fait google avec adsense, en fait... Ils agrgent une audience fragmente. Mais pour cela il faut tre trs gros, et avoir de sacrs moyens.


Alors Google remplacera l'ancienne industrie, si celle-ci ne fait rien.




> Il faut pour cela disposer  l'avance d'une audience de ces "bons contenus", et pour prvoir une audience il faut une mesure, et des audiences stables. L encore c'est plus facile sur un mass media.


Il ne faudrait pas non plus tre de mauvaise fois, le dernier Spielberg ou la dernire saison de Dr House sont plus vues sur le Internet que nul part ailleurs. Et la mesure des audiences est techniquement plus facile sur le web, tout est question de politique (prive ou d'tat), Mediametrie installe des boitier sur les tlvisions, ils pourraient faire de mme sur un PC.




> C'est le discours officiel depuis la cration d'internet. Je me souviens, au dbut des annes 2000, d'une intervention du patron France de Yahoo, dans une confrence professionnelle, qui expliquait cela aux patrons marketing des TV et des radio, et le fait que la dcennie qui s'ouvrait allait voir les "portails" (comme on les appelait alors) remplacer les grandes chaines hertziennes et les groupes de radio.


Chaines qui publient (de plus en plus) certains de leurs contenus en ligne.




> Internet offre effectivement une possibilit de ciblage, mais plus de 15 ans aprs sa dmocratisation, le modle conomique de la pub sur internet a toujours autant de mal  s'installer (sauf pour Google).


Je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi un PC ne pourrait pas fonctionner exactement comme une tlvision... en plus pratique.




> L'infrastructure publicitaire, oui. C'est ce qui fait la fortune de TF1.


L'infrastructure publicitaire d'une plateforme pourrait tre strictement identique  celle de TF1. (Ce n'est pas spcialement ce que je dfend, c'est juste pour invalider tes arguments.)




> Oui, dans un mdia ce qui coute ce n'est pas la diffusion, mais le contenu... C'est pour cela que MU est ferm, d'ailleurs.


Raison de plus pour proposer au public ce qu'il rclame : la mme chose en plus pratique. Un mission tlvis n'est diffuse que quelques fois quand un contenu Internet, qui pourrait contenir autant de publicits, devrait tre disponible  vie !




> Pour tre lgaux, il faut ngocier et payer les ayant droits, et avoir un paquet de juristes pour cela, et des moyens financiers. Pour vendre la pub (surtout dans un contexte international) il faut un bataillon de commerciaux, et de gestionnaires, et des moyens de mesure. Le modle conomique n'a plus rien  voir.


C'est pour cela que je suis contre les droits d'auteur : ils financent d'abord les juristes, les commerciaux, les gestionnaires, etc.., quand les auteurs franais vivent majoritairement des subventions d'tat !




> Mme  plus petite chelle, regarde ce qui s'est pass quand Deezer a voulu accroitre son volume de premium...


Deezer est un parfait exemple du conservatisme de l'industrie.




> Youtube est une filiale de Google, a aide. Dailymotion, je ne suis pas sr qu'ils soient aussi rentables que tu le crois. Comme toujours sur ce secteur, la ralit des comptes est extrmement difficile  apprhender. Et comme tu le remarques, leur modle conomique repose encore massivement sur l'illgal...


Vivement que les tats-Unis s'en occupent !

Je me demande qui sont les plus pragmatiques dans cette affaire.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Notre constitution n'a pas d'amendement qui chappe  nos frontires (cf. Patriot Act) si c'tait le cas on aurait fait raser tous les cyber cafs de Cte d'Ivoire et extrader les brouteurs...


- La notion d'amendement n'existe pas dans la consitution franaise : il y a des modifications (on peut ajouter, modifier, retirer des articles) mais aucune notion d'amendement (ajout d'lments modifiant un texte initial intouchable).

- Au contraire de la contre-vrit que tu balance, la France dispose de lgislation extra-territorial dont une assez exhorbitante du point de vue du droit qui lui permet de poursuivre des faits reconnus comme crimes en France mme si ils ne sont pas reconnus comme telle l ils sont commis. (moralement, c'est sans doute trs bien, puisque cela permet de poursuivre par exemple la pdophilie l o elle n'est pas rprime - du point de vue du droit c'est autre chose).

----------


## berceker united

> [...]
> 
> Ce modle existe, cela s'appelle les chaines du cables et du satellite... 
> 
> Francois


Non, c'est payant justement.

----------


## Aniki

> Notre constitution n'a pas d'amendement qui chappe  nos frontires (cf. Patriot Act) si c'tait le cas on aurait fait raser tous les cyber cafs de Cte d'Ivoire et extrader les brouteurs...


Ce n'tait qu'un exemple pour montrer que les actions du style "je ferme un site web international sans demander l'avis d'autres pays" sont exclusivement rserves aux USA.
Si tu veux, tu peux remplacer "France" par n'importe quel autre pays ( part les USA bien sr  ::aie:: ) et "Facebook" par n'importe quel autre site web.

----------


## pmithrandir

> - Au contraire de la contre-vrit que tu balance, la France dispose de lgislation extra-territorial dont une assez exhorbitante du point de vue du droit qui lui permet de poursuivre des faits reconnus comme crimes en France mme si ils ne sont pas reconnus comme telle l ils sont commis. (moralement, c'est sans doute trs bien, puisque cela permet de poursuivre par exemple la pdophilie l o elle n'est pas rprime - du point de vue du droit c'est autre chose).


Si cette notion existe, c'est pour des actes commis par des franais  l'tranger, et dans des circonstances bien prcises(pdophilie par exemple)

En revanche, nous n'avons pas de patriot act, ou de systme comme le royaume unis qui autorise un tranger a dposer une plainte contre un autre tranger, mme si ils n'ont pas de rapport avec le royaume unis. Il ne reconnaissent pas la notion de limite de territoire pour appliquer leur justice, ce qui peut en choquer plus d'un.(c'est utiliser rarement, do le fait que ca existe toujours, et ca permet entre autre de faire tomber quelques ttes un peu gnantes d'africains ou de col blanc un peu mafieux)

----------


## Invit

> Non, c'est payant justement.


Euh non...

D'abord tu as des chaines supplmentaires qui sont fournies  des publics plus large (dans le temps on appelait cela "l'offre antenne"), depuis peu, tu peux y ajouter les petites chaines de la TNT, et tu as enfin du satellitaire gratuit. Aussi, tu as tout le service "cable sat" fourni via ADSL. 

Mais ce n'est pas la question : le truc, c'est qu'on a dj une floppe de petites chaines, qui passent des choses en boucle, et visent de petites audiences. Ca fait mme 20 ans que ca dure, et ca ne dcolle pas. Et le modle publicitaire n'est pas au point (aujourd'hui, un contact pub avec une petite chaine se vend nettement moins bien qu'un contact sur TF1).

Francois

----------


## Bluedeep

> Si cette notion existe, c'est pour des actes commis par des franais  l'tranger


Je ne crois pas que a soit aussi restrictif; il ne me semble pas que le critre de nationalit soit celui retenu. Peut tre le critre de rsidence, et encore.

----------


## Sheogorath

> - Au contraire de la contre-vrit que tu balance, la France dispose de lgislation extra-territorial dont une assez exhorbitante du point de vue du droit qui lui permet de poursuivre des faits reconnus comme crimes en France mme si ils ne sont pas reconnus comme telle l ils sont commis. (moralement, c'est sans doute trs bien, puisque cela permet de poursuivre par exemple la pdophilie l o elle n'est pas rprime - du point de vue du droit c'est autre chose).


Je suis d'accord sur ma contre vrit  ce sujet, je me suis mal exprim dsol.
Je parlais pas de ramener un Franais commettant un crime  l'tranger (un pdophile par ex) mais bien de protger un Franais auquel on nuit  l'tranger (grosse nuance !!! mme au niveau juridique, je peux te dire que brouteur  encore de l'avenir comme mtier)

Ici dans le cas de MU, un Allemand (Kim Dotcom) nuit  un ou des Amricains (les Majors) "depuis" sa maison  Auckland, donc on fait une descente chez lui avec 80 bonhommes.
C'est a le Patriot Act ! "On ira vous cherchez ou que vous soyez"
et a la France n'a pas. OK on a des units de force spciale, et commando de marines mais as - tu remarqu que l'on s'en sert que dans des pays pauvres ?(Afrique, Moyen Orient).
a n'arriverait pas si les mecs taient citoyens et sur le sol d'une grande puissance...




> Ce n'tait qu'un exemple pour montrer que les actions du style "je ferme un site web international sans demander l'avis d'autres pays" sont exclusivement rserves aux USA.
> Si tu veux, tu peux remplacer "France" par n'importe quel autre pays ( part les USA bien sr ) et "Facebook" par n'importe quel autre site web.


 Voila Anikinisan m'avait compris, on est d'accord.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> J'ai du mal  imaginer ce qui se passerait si par exemple la France exigeait la fermeture de Facebook pour violation de vie prive de millions de franais.
> Surement une bonne grosse barre de rire de la part des USA.


Dj, il faut prouver que Facebook viole la vie prive du point de vue de la loi. C'est dj assez compliqu. Ensuite, il faut prouver que cela justifie la fermeture du site. Ensuite, il faut demander  FB de rgulariser la situation et ainsi de suite. Aussi, il y a des nuances sur les responsabilits pnales des personnes morales etc...

Enfin, il n'y a pas en France d'quivalent ni de _racketeering activity_ ni de _forfeiture_ comme aux USA, donc demander de forfeiter les noms de domaine ou saisir une entreprise d'une personne implique dans le racketeering est tout simplement impossible en lgislation franaise.

En revanche, la filiale franaise de FB peut trs bien tre ferme, mme si la violation de vie prive ne constitue pas une raison suffisante  mon avis.

----------


## Galactus13

> ZiGoM@r
> C'est pour cela que je suis contre les droits d'auteur : ils financent d'abord les juristes, les commerciaux, les gestionnaires, etc.., quand les auteurs franais vivent majoritairement des subventions d'tat !


Pas d'acord avec toi sur ce point ! Je suis crivain, et aucun financement, quelque soit le sens !




> Sheogorath
> Notre constitution n'a pas d'amendement qui chappe  nos frontires (cf. Patriot Act) si c'tait le cas on aurait fait raser tous les cyber cafs de Cte d'Ivoire et extrader les brouteurs...


Surtout ceux l !




> berceker united
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Ce modle existe, cela s'appelle les chaines du cables et du satellite...
> 			
> 		
> ...


Heureusement ! que c'est payant !




> Anikinisan
> Ce n'tait qu'un exemple pour montrer que les actions du style "je ferme un site web international sans demander l'avis d'autres pays" sont exclusivement rserves aux USA.


J'ai toujours pens que les amricains sont pass de la barbarie  la dcadence sans passer par la civilisation ...
Juste pour dire qu'ils se croient les maitre du monde ! et paf ! le chien ....
Comme quoi, que l'on peut tre d'accord avec certaines actions faite par des gens que l'on mprise ou que l'on aime pas. (C'est le libre arbitre)

Impossible de rpondre a tout !
Si DM et autre site du mme accabi que MU se trouvaient clos, sa mettrait les pendules  l'heure avec plus de justice. 
( J'ai jamais autant crit sur un sujet moi !)  ::?:

----------


## grafikm_fr

> grand jury ou FBI, peu importe


Tu t'attends  quoi comme raction en crivant un troll pareil?  ::roll:: 
La justice et la police, c'est la mme chose? Peut-tre que sur ta plante c'est comme a, mais sur Terre, on a une sparation des deux  ::mouarf:: 




> si tu lisais avec complaisance et ouverture d'esprit, tu aurais depuis longtemps compris que le problme est de reconnaitre une quelconque lgitimit au systme de justice amricain en dehors de leurs frontires.


Commence dj par me rpondre quel est le tribunal comptent, a fait 4 pages que toi et kain_tn changez de sujet au lieu d'y rpondre.




> - Les serveurs taient saisissable
>  - Le nom de domaine ne l'tait pas(puisque disponible partout dans le monde)


Depuis quand le fait d'tre disponible dans le monde est un critre de non-saisibilit? Le nom de domaine est une simple immo incorporelle, elle est saisissable au mme titre que les autres.




> - L'arrestation de Kim Dotcom ne coule pas de source. Et la je cite la justice neo-zlandaise qui pour extrader le sieur, doit d'abord dcider si megaupload est illgal ou pas. Si ce n'est pas le cas, ca ne fera qu'un interdit de plus aux tats unis.


L'arrestation dcoule du mandat donn par les USA  la NZ. Et effectivement, pour faire une extradition, il y a une procdure supplmentaire. Je vois pas ce que a a d'extraordinaire.

----------


## pmithrandir

> ( J'ai jamais autant crit sur un sujet moi !)


 
Inscription : octobre 2009
Messages : 11
Points : -9

a sent le double compte ;D

----------


## Invit

> Et pourtant il y a beaucoup de panneaux publicitaires... rentables.


Pour l'affichage "panneau publicitaire rentable" ne veut rien dire, l'affichage ne se vend pas par panneau mais par rseau. 





> C'est vraiment dommage  l'heure ou on commence  abandonner la tlvision... et les mass mdia en gnral !


Bah, tu sais, je bosse dans ce domaine des mdias depuis 91, on m'expliquait  l'poque que la mort des grands mdias tait une affaire d'annes. A l'poque, un bon prime de TF1 faisait 22 points d'audience, et les gens regardaient en moyenne 3h20 de tl par jour, et environ 45% des francais taient devant leur tl  20h40 tous les soirs.

Aujourd'hui, on a l'internet, les box, le cable, la gnration Y et les digital natives, et des tas de mdias qui  nous rptent que tout a chang. Mais un bon prime de TF1 fait toujours 20-25 points d'audience, les gens regardent 3h40 de TV par jour, et  20h40, on est toujours dans les 45-50%.

Un jour, ceux qui annoncent la mort de la tl auront raison, c'est certain, mais ce jour l, je pense que je serai mort depuis lontemps...




> Il ne faudrait pas non plus tre de mauvaise fois, le dernier Spielberg ou la dernire saison de Dr House sont plus vues sur le Internet que nul part ailleurs.


Source? Pour DrHouse, je suis persuad du contraire, en fait...  Mais mme si, ce qui fait que Dr House est  la mode sur l'internet, c'est son succs initial en TV, pas l'inverse.




> Et la mesure des audiences est techniquement plus facile sur le web, tout est question de politique (prive ou d'tat), Mediametrie installe des boitier sur les tlvisions, ils pourraient faire de mme sur un PC.


Ils ne t'ont pas attendu pour le faire... En fait ce n'est pas un boitier mais un programme, donc moins couteux. Mais le problme se pose  plusieurs niveaux : 

1- la TV est essentiellement regarde  la maison, pour avoir toute ta conso TV, il faut quiper toutes tes TV (entre 1 et 5, en gnral). Pour avoir toute ta conso internet, il faut quiper ta maison, ton bureau (avec l'accord de ton patron, et en passant au travers du proxy, de la politique de scurit, etc... et en demandant l'autorisation aux syndicats si tu es une grosse boite), ton tlphone portable, etc...
2- pour mesurer la TV; il suffit de savoir quelle chaine tu regardes, pour l'internet, il faut savoir sur quelle page tu es (pas facile sur des sites modernes) puis les agrger en sites (sachant que le primetre des sites varie en permanence). C'est *beaucoup* plus difficile.
3- quand tu quipes un foyer TV, il reste quip jusqu' ce qu'il dmnage, quand tu quipes un foyer internet, tu as un pb  chaque fois que quelqu'un change de tlphone, de PC, etc... (tous les 3 mois en moyenne) et bien sur, ceux qui restent et ceux qui partent n'ont pas la mme structure sociodmo. Ca fait exploser le cout de gestion de l'chantillon
4- pour btir un chantillon d'internautes, il faut en amont connaitre le nombre d'internautes dans la population francaise, rien que ca c'est un pb (variable dans le temps, pas suivi par l'insee, etc..).
5- la mesure d'audience cote cher, en TV, les chaines payent 80% des couts, en internet, ca traine des pieds (en partie parce que certains acteurs n'ont pas du tout envie que l'on publie leurs audiences)

Enfin bon, si tu veux, tu peux regarder sur le web, il y a eu plusieurs polmiques rcentes sur la mesure d'audience web (cherche les rfrences  NetRatings, le petit nom de mdiamtrie sur ce sujet). 




> L'infrastructure publicitaire d'une plateforme pourrait tre strictement identique  celle de TF1.


Non. Il y a un effet de masse, qui profite  TF1.




> C'est pour cela que je suis contre les droits d'auteur : ils financent d'abord les juristes, les commerciaux, les gestionnaires, etc.., quand les auteurs franais vivent majoritairement des subventions d'tat !


C'est le fond du probleme. En tant que consommateur, tu prfrerais si tout tait gratuit, ou presque, les producteurs de contenus prfreraient que tout soit payant, et cher. Et donc vous n'tes pas d'accord. 




> Deezer est un parfait exemple du conservatisme de l'industrie.


La difficult qu'ils ont eu  vendre leur premium est aussi un parfait exemple de l'attitude de leurs clients. Quand on donne quelque chose, il est facile d'avoir des clients. Quand on le vend...

Francois

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ici dans le cas de MU, un Allemand (Kim Dotcom) nuit  un ou des Amricains (les Majors) "depuis" sa maison  Auckland, donc on fait une descente chez lui avec 80 bonhommes.
> C'est a le Patriot Act ! "On ira vous cherchez ou que vous soyez"


Euh, les 80 bonhommes c'taient des policiers no-zelandais. Ou alors tu t'es imagin que les USA ont envoy un commando en NZ pour arrter un Kim Schmitz?

----------


## Galactus13

> Inscription : octobre 2009
> Messages : 11
> Points : -9
> 
> a sent le double compte ;D


Ba non, pas de double compte !
Sa fait dj 2 et 1/2 ! que je suis inscrit, et j'avoue, peu de messages !
Faut dire qu'a mon age, peu de sujet m'intresse autant !
Mais je viens souvent lire les "potins", faut pas croire, c'est instructif !

----------


## Aniki

> Dj, il faut prouver que Facebook viole la vie prive du point de vue de la loi...


C'est pour a que j'ai ensuite prcis que ce n'tait qu'un exemple.
Pour faire plus simple, on va faire l'hypothse suivante : si c'tait le Japon par exemple qui avait attaqu MU, quelles auraient t les chances que ce pays arrive  faire fermer ce site de la mme manire que les USA l'ont fait ?

Mon petit doigt me dit que toi aussi tu penses que c'est un "droit" rserv aux USA.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Pour faire plus simple, on va faire l'hypothse suivante : si c'tait le Japon par exemple qui avait attaqu MU, quelles auraient t les chances que ce pays arrive  faire fermer ce site de la mme manire que les USA l'ont fait ?


Je ne connais pas la lgislation japonaise en terme de crime organis, dsol  ::?: 
C'est un pays tellement diffrent que je me garderais bien de toute conjecture.

----------


## pmithrandir

grafik_m, pour rpondre prcisment a ta question sur le fait de savoir quel tribunal aurait t comptent.

Je pense que la socit tant place sous juridiction hong kongaise, c'est leur justice qui doit tre utilis dans le cas prsent.

Le fait que l'ICANN soit sous contrle amricain est une connerie, seul l'ONU aurait une quelconque lgitimit a avoir un contrle dessus.

Et oui, internet est une boite a emmerdes pour al justice parce qu'elle entraine des problmes complexes de droit international.
Faire une cours spcifiques pour grer tous ces problmes sous l'gide de l'ONU encore une fois serait pas plus bte qu'autre chose.


Tient, une question comme ca, cas pratique.
A, entreprise qui vend des mobiles bases en asie est attaque par B, entreprise americaine pour violation de brevet.
A a bien sur des serveurs aux etats unis, aini qu'une filiale et des boutiques.

Pour dfendre les intrt de la boite amricaine B, et mme si A n'enfreint aucune loi en dehors des etats unis, les USA saisissent tous les avoirs de A et font arrter son dirigeant.

Lgitime ou pas ?
C'est exactement la mme chose, une loi qui n'est pas respecte.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> grafik_m, pour rpondre prcisment a ta question sur le fait de savoir quel tribunal aurait t comptent.
> 
> Je pense que la socit tant place sous juridiction hong kongaise, c'est leur justice qui doit tre utilis dans le cas prsent.


Oui, sauf que c'est pas "USA vs MegaUpload Limited" mais USA vs 7 defendeurs dans plusieurs pays diffrents. Donc le tribunal de Hong Kong n'est pas plus comptent que le tribunal de Bratislava.

Accessoirement, en droit US, tu peux porter l'affaire devant la cour qui te plait le plus, d'o la pratique de "forum shopping". D'o plein d'affaires de brevets qui passent devant le _eastern district of Texas_  ::mouarf:: 




> Tient, une question comme ca, cas pratique.


La violation de brevet n'est pas du racketeering sensu 1961 de l'US Code et n'ouvre donc pas la porte aux mcanismes rpressifs qu'ouvre la violation de copyright. Ce n'est que mon avis.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Pour l'affichage "panneau publicitaire rentable" ne veut rien dire, l'affichage ne se vend pas par panneau mais par rseau.


Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas vendre de l'espace publicitaire sur le web par rseau ?




> Bah, tu sais, je bosse dans ce domaine des mdias depuis 91, on m'expliquait  l'poque que la mort des grands mdias tait une affaire d'annes. A l'poque, un bon prime de TF1 faisait 22 points d'audience, et les gens regardaient en moyenne 3h20 de tl par jour, et environ 45% des francais taient devant leur tl  20h40 tous les soirs.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, on a l'internet, les box, le cable, la gnration Y et les digital natives, et des tas de mdias qui  nous rptent que tout a chang. Mais un bon prime de TF1 fait toujours 20-25 points d'audience, les gens regardent 3h40 de TV par jour, et  20h40, on est toujours dans les 45-50%.


Je ne sais plus ou j'ai lu que les jeunes ne regardaient plus la tlvision, et ceux-ci finirons par remplacer le parc des tlspectateur actuels. Aussi, la tlvision connecte et autres innovations du genre risquent de rapidement faire chuter la part de la tlvision classique dans le multimdia.




> Un jour, ceux qui annoncent la mort de la tl auront raison, c'est certain, mais ce jour l, je pense que je serai mort depuis lontemps...


Si tu as plus de 60 ans, effectivement. Cela dit, il est probable que les parts de la tlvision  papa ne baisse que lentement, au fil du renouvellement gnrationnel.




> Source? Pour DrHouse, je suis persuad du contraire, en fait...  Mais mme si, ce qui fait que Dr House est  la mode sur l'internet, c'est son succs initial en TV, pas l'inverse.


Je n'ai pas plus de sources que toi mais je ne connais personne de ma gnration qui ne l'ai pas tlcharg (quelque soit leur catgorie socio-professionnel).




> Ils ne t'ont pas attendu pour le faire... En fait ce n'est pas un boitier mais un programme, donc moins couteux. Mais le problme se pose  plusieurs niveaux [...]


S'il est vraiment impossible de fournir une offre lgale pour les raisons que tu nous donnes, le "piratage" a de beaux jours devant lui !




> Non. Il y a un effet de masse, qui profite  TF1.


Si TF1 ne compte que sur la fidlit actuelle des ses tlspectateurs, ils ont du soucis  se faire...




> C'est le fond du probleme. En tant que consommateur, tu prfrerais si tout tait gratuit, ou presque, les producteurs de contenus prfreraient que tout soit payant, et cher. Et donc vous n'tes pas d'accord.


Le "gratuit, ou presque" peut s'avrer beaucoup plus rentable que le "payant, et cher", TF1 en est la preuve.




> La difficult qu'ils ont eu  vendre leur premium est aussi un parfait exemple de l'attitude de leurs clients. Quand on donne quelque chose, il est facile d'avoir des clients. Quand on le vend...


Il n'y aurait donc aucun rapport avec l'incompltude de leur catalogue, le fait que certains titres disparaissent du jour au lendemain et que les consommateurs n'ont pas envie de jongler avec des dizaines de plateformes pour trouver ce qu'ils cherchent. Il est srement plus facile de penser qu'ils se moquent royalement des auteurs et refusent toute dpense  leur gard... surtout quand iTunes crot de manire constante.



Une bulle ?
Mais non, la gnration Y, visiblement trs gnreuse avant la dmocratisation d'Internet, a simplement dcid du jour au lendemain que les auteurs ne mritaient finalement plus de manger  leur faim, avant de se remettre  acheter au mme niveau qu'en 1980. Mais l'offre lgale n'a aucun rle la dedans, c'est Mediametrie qui vous le dit !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Exemple volontairement choquant.
> 
> Donc si je te traite de Nazi et que a te blesse, alors vu le proverbe tu es un nazi ?


Non, a ne me choquerai pas, et pour la bonne raison que je ne suis pas nazi ! 
Par contre, c'est clair que, si je te connaissais (ce qui n'est pas le cas, je pense) tu baisserais de quelques degrs dans mon estime !  :;): 

PS : je pense que l'on peut trs bien incorporer le mot nazi ou un de ses drivs dans une conversation sans pour autant atteindre le point Goldwin. Tout dpend du contexte. Et dans le cas de Rayek, je trouve que l'emploi de "nazi" est tout  fait approprier pour appuyer son propos. Mme si je rfute, ci-dessus.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Le rapporteur de l'ACTA au parlement europen dmissionne.



(Je prcise que n'tant pas un grand dfenseur des manifestations en gnrale, je ne soutient pas plus -mais pas moins dans le cas du DDOS- que cela les Anonymous.)

----------


## Invit

> Pourquoi ne pourrait-on pas vendre de l'espace publicitaire sur le web par rseau ?


On peut, c'est d'ailleurs ce que font les "rseaux internet". Mais alors, les formidables capacits de ciblage dont tu parlais ne fonctionnent plus.




> Je ne sais plus ou j'ai lu que les jeunes ne regardaient plus la tlvision, et ceux-ci finirons par remplacer le parc des tlspectateur actuels.


Ca fait trente ans qu'on le dit... La ralit (observe, mme si elle a toujours agac les "jeunes"), c'est que les jeunes deviennent vieux et hritent des habitudes de leurs parents. C'est vrai galement pour la consommation mdia. 

Sur le fait que les jeunes ne regardent plus la TV, je ne connais aucune tude d'audience qui le dise. En fait, c'est un peu le contraire, les trs jeunes n'ont jamais consomm autant de TV. Les 15-24 ont une consommation atypique (moins prsents en prime time, par exemple), mais ce n'est pas nouveau, et ca rentre dans l'ordre quand ils entrent dans la vie active. 

Il y a des tudes sur le sujet, qui montrent, en gros, que l'internet a davantage pris la place de la lecture et de la radio, que celle de la TV, je crois que tu peux trouver ce genre de chose en cherchant des mots comme "budget temps", ou "touchpoint".

Une fois, de plus, la meilleure preuve c'est l'audience de TF1, quasiment stable sur 30 ans, alors qu'on est pass de 3 chaines  la vingtaine de la TNT, plus les bouquets, plus le web. Si c'tait une affaire de renouvellement de gnration, ca se verrait dj.




> Si TF1 ne compte que sur la fidlit actuelle des ses tlspectateurs, ils ont du soucis  se faire...


Il ne s'agit pas de fidlit, les tlespectateurs ne sont pas plus fidles  TF1 que tu n'est fidle  MU, mais du poids de la TV et de ses programmes dans notre civilisation. Je ne crois pas que TF1 soit trs inquite.




> Une bulle ? Mais non, la gnration Y, visiblement trs gnreuse avant la dmocratisation d'Internet, a simplement dcid du jour au lendemain que les auteurs ne mritaient finalement plus de manger  leur faim, avant de se remettre  acheter au mme niveau qu'en 1980.


Elle achetait dj des disques dans les annes 90, la gnration Y? 

Srieusement, je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ce que tu cherches  prouver. Ce graphique montre que la baisse des ventes de CD n'est pas compense par la hausse des ventes de fichiers. On ne parle donc pas de cinma ou de sries TV. Il montre aussi que la baisse actuelle vient effectivement corriger une hausse rapide dans les annes 90. Je ne sais pas si on doit parler de bulle, mais cela montre que l'industrie du disque peut y survivre (contrairement  ce qu'elle aime dire). 

Cette baisse me parait expliquer (sinon justifier) les procdures lgales. Savoir comment l'industrie va s'y adapter "is anyone's guess" comme ils disent  la RIAA. Mais je crois que l'ide qu'ils vont finalement voir la lumire et rduire leurs marges pour la gnration Y me parait relever du "wishful thinking" (comme ils disent  Cuppertino).

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> On peut, c'est d'ailleurs ce que font les "rseaux internet". Mais alors, les formidables capacits de ciblage dont tu parlais ne fonctionnent plus.


Je suis bien d'accord sur le fait que la pub sur Internet est difficile  vendre.

Mais imaginons une offre lgale de streaming vraiment intressante, capable de runir un million de visiteurs par soir pour regarder leurs vidos. Rien qu'avec leur choix de vido, on peut tablir pour chaque compte un profil, au moins ge et csp. Du coup il me semble tout de mme que pour pas mal d'annonceurs la possibilit par exemple de diffuser chaque soir une pub vido auprs de 300k jeunes de 15-25 ans, plutt qu'auprs de 10millions de tlspectateurs, dont 1.5M de 15-25 ans, serait financirement intressante : le diffuseur pourrait rclamer davantage par visionnage que TF1 et l'annonceur s'en tirerait malgr cela avec un cot par cible infrieur (du fait du ciblage).

Cela tant dit, je ne pense pas que la pub soit le bon business model pour une offre de streaming illimite avec un bon catalogue, il me semble que l'abonnement est plutt la voie  suivre. Et puis je prfre payer que de supporter de la pub (en supposant qu'ils trouvent un moyen pour nous empcher de la zapper, l'autre gros problme de la pub sur le net).

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> On peut, c'est d'ailleurs ce que font les "rseaux internet". Mais alors, les formidables capacits de ciblage dont tu parlais ne fonctionnent plus.


Comme je te le disais, je ne cherche qu' questionner ton fatalisme, le type de publicit qu'on me soumet ne mintresse que peu.




> Ca fait trente ans qu'on le dit... La ralit (observe, mme si elle a toujours agac les "jeunes"), c'est que les jeunes deviennent vieux et hritent des habitudes de leurs parents. C'est vrai galement pour la consommation mdia.
> [...]
> Une fois, de plus, la meilleure preuve c'est l'audience de TF1, quasiment stable sur 30 ans, alors qu'on est pass de 3 chaines  la vingtaine de la TNT, plus les bouquets, plus le web. Si c'tait une affaire de renouvellement de gnration, ca se verrait dj.


Il est possible que la situation conomique du pays biaise les conclusions que tu tires des chiffres.
Cela dit, je ne prtends pas que ce soit totalement faux, juste simpliste. La gnration X tlcharge de plus en plus, au fil de son adoption des nouvelles technologies, et l'usage de la tlvision change dj avec la VOD par exemple. La tlvision connecte risque elle aussi d'amener de nouvelles pratiques chez ceux qui ne sont pas encore trs  l'aise avec un PC.




> Sur le fait que les jeunes ne regardent plus la TV, je ne connais aucune tude d'audience qui le dise. En fait, c'est un peu le contraire, les trs jeunes n'ont jamais consomm autant de TV. Les 15-24 ont une consommation atypique (moins prsents en prime time, par exemple), mais ceci ne change pas. (Il y a des tudes sur le sujet, qui montrent qu'en gros, l'internet a davantage pris la place de la lecture et de la radio, que celle de la TV, je crois que tu peux trouver ce genre de chose en cherchant des mots comme "budget temps", ou "touchpoint").


Selon Mediametrie, le temps d'coute des 15-24 ans a diminu de 22 % sur les chanes hertziennes. << Trois adolescents sur dix ne regardent plus jamais TF1, France 2 ou M6, quand les autres n'y jettent un oeil qu' l'occasion des matchs de football ou pour quelques sries amricaines (Grey's Anatomy, FBI : ports disparus, Prison Break...). >>




> Elle achetait dj des disques dans les annes 90, la gnration Y?


Il me semble que les jeunes sont les plus gros consommateurs de musique.




> Cette baisse me parait expliquer (sinon justifier) les procdures lgales.


Quand la hausse, elle, n'a justifie aucune baisse des prix...




> Savoir comment l'industrie va s'y adapter "is anyone's guess" comme ils disent  la RIAA. Mais je crois que l'ide qu'ils vont finalement voir la lumire et rduire leurs marges pour la gnration Y me parait relever du "wishful thinking" (comme ils disent  Cuppertino).


Le prix est important mais secondaire. La priorit est le mode de consommation, et refuser obstinment de rpondre  la demande leur cote et leur cotera trs cher (iTunes n'tant visiblement pas *suffisamment* satisfaisant).
Cette courbe montre que l'industrie a compltement rat le virage, qu'elle assume ses propres erreurs !

----------


## ZiGoM@r

La prochaine Xbox pourrait ne pas accepter les jeux d'occasion.
Si cela devait se produire, Microsoft se plaindrait srement que ses ventes chutent  cause des pirates (de nouvelles lois passeraient, etc..). Quand presque toute l'industrie du numrique se tire une balle dans pied, ne nous tonnons pas que le public fasse fi des lois.

----------


## Gecko

J'ai trouv cette image sur le net qui est vraiment marrante. Du coup pour dtendre un peu le dbat je vous la montre  ::zen:: 



Bien entendu c'est du second degrs *  ::): 

* je prcise a pour Lyche  ::aie::

----------


## kain_tn

> Commence dj par me rpondre quel est le tribunal comptent, a fait 4 pages que toi et kain_tn changez de sujet au lieu d'y rpondre.


a fait aussi plus de quatre pages que les gens te rpondent avec tous les exemples possibles et inimaginables, mais a donne l'impression de parler avec un extrmiste religieux tellement tu es born et de mauvaise foi (ou alors tu as peut-tre de gros problmes de comprhension  l'crit).  la longue, a ne donne pas envie de te rpondre, dsol.

Et puisque mon avis t'intresse  ce point, je pense qu' ce jour il n'existe pas de tribunal comptent pour dbrancher tout un site de l'Internet. Contrairement  toi, je ne reconnais pas la lgitimit des amricains en dehors de leur territoire, de mme que je n'accorde aucun crdit  toutes les lois amricaines que tu as cites en dehors de leur application stricte au territoire amricain (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici).

----------


## Galactus13

> J'ai trouv cette image sur le net qui est vraiment marrante. Du coup pour dtendre un peu le dbat je vous la montre 
> Voir l'image cd-dessus ! ^^
> Bien entendu c'est du second degrs * 
> * je prcise a pour Lyche


Je vais plus loin:
De mon temps, y'avait pas MegaTruc et on s'emmerdait pas pour autant !
Y'avait pas de portable et on avait quand mme des copains,
Y'avait pas internet et on voyait nos copains !
Y'avait  pas tout sa, mais y'avait quand mme des voleurs !

Les coupables sont facile  trouver : les industrielles et le crdit ! hh !

sa aussi c'est un clin dil ...

----------


## x2011

Que va-t-il arriver  Kim Dotcom. Les derniers dveloppements:


http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...l-arriver.html

----------


## DonQuiche

> De mon temps, y'avait pas MegaTruc et on s'emmerdait pas pour autant !
> Y'avait pas de portable et on avait quand mme des copains,
> Y'avait pas internet et on voyait nos copains !


Et on n'avait qu'une orange  Nol, il fallait faire vingt kilomtres chaque jour dans la neige pour aller  l'cole (*) et les allemands nous filaient des coups de bottes.
(*) C'tait avant le rchauffement climatique.

Quitte  caricaturer, je vais m'y mettre moi aussi, tiens : "ouais mais  ton poque..." on avait de la vraie herbe qui faisait rire et pas des saloperies coupes au pneu qui assomment. les jeunes pouvaient traner dans la rue sans se faire contrler par les flics toutes les huit minutes. on pouvait aller taquiner la belette au dancing, y avait pas encore le SIDA et des batteries de policiers  la sortie pour contrler l'alcoolmie (et le premier qui me sort que sans alcool la fte est folle-lol, je lui en dcolle une). on pouvait s'installer au bistrot, entre hommes, boire son demi et fumer sa clope. Aujourd'hui les bars sont remplis de mamans avec leurs poussettes, prendre un demi avant dix-huit heures te vaut des regards souponneux et allumer une clope provoque le venue du GIGN. les bars ne fermaient pas tous  20h parce que les vieux du quartiers se sont plaints du tapage nocturne. au repas de midi on buvait son petit rouge entre collgues histoire d'gayer le dbut d'aprs-midi et de bien faire circuler le sang.  dix-huit ans on trouvait en deux semaines un boulot dcemment rmunr alors qu'aujourd'hui il faut pour a passer au moins cinq annes dans la pauvret et six mois au chmage. Et quand tu en sors et que tu as enfin un peu de bl, tu es maqu et tu bosses 50h/semaine donc tes seules soires sont en couple et tes discussions traitent des meilleurs placements financiers pour la retraite. passer le permis cotait vingt francs et demandait une heure d'exprience passe avec ton pre  rouler dans les champs, aujourd'hui a te cote tes quatre mois de temps partiel au McDo (huit parce que tu as aussi pay les factures) et soixante-douze heures de conduite (parce que les jeunes sont dangereux, comme le disent tous les vieux atteints de Parkinson). Et tu ne passais pas trois ans sous probation avec seulement six foutus points (puisque tu es jeune et donc prsum coupable). l'essence ne cotait rien, aujourd'hui aller voir son pote  dix kilomtres requiert un crdit  la consommation. se loger cotait 10% de tes revenus et pas 50% et tu n'avais pas  fournir les garanties de tes parents et de tes grand-parents, un CDI, une assurance-dcs, les frais de gestion, six mois d'avance, un certificat de bonne sant et la promesse solennelle que tu n'auras jamais ni enfant ni chien, que tu ne fais jamais la fte et que tu dors tous les soirs  20h (pour pas dranger les vieux voisins). On pouvait aussi acheter une maison (les banques faisaient encore des prts  l'poque) en sachant que l'inflation serait deux fois suprieure au taux d'emprunt. tu ne filais pas 30% de ton salaire pour payer les retraites et les dpenses de sant des vieux en sachant que toi-mme tu n'auras droit  rien de tout cela. Plus ce que tu verses  ton assurance-vie chaque mois, rapport au fait que tu n'aurais pas de retraite. les vieux ne reprsentaient pas 60% de la population et le type qui remportait les lections prsidentielles n'tait pas systmatiquement celui qui promettait de dresser les jeunes. on avait des perspectives d'avenir un peu plus brillantes que le rchauffement climatique (le ptrole que vous avez cram), l'austrit ( cause de la dette que vous laissez), la fin des ressources naturelles (que vous avez consommes) et l'inflation qui accompagne tout a. on oppressait les peuples coloniss. Aujourd'hui on enseigne aux gamins tous les bienfaits que vous leur avez apport. Et les gamins en question se disent qu'on les prend vraiment pour des cons.


Alors tu les excuseras de rester chez eux  regarder des vidos gratos qu'ils n'ont de toute faon pas les moyens de se payer.
Sign : un type qui n'est plus jeune mais qui peut aussi avoir la mmoire slective.  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Selon Mediametrie, le temps d'coute des 15-24 ans a diminu de 22 % sur les chanes *hertziennes*.


Oui, cela correspond  l'arrive de la TNT, dont plusieurs chaines ciblent les jeunes, reprenant le "role historique" de M6 (qui, elle, se "mnagrise" au fur et  mesure que ses audiences progressent).

Pour un bilan rcent, tu peux regarder l.
http://www.20minutes.fr/article/8558...tele-progresse




> Cette courbe montre que l'industrie a compltement rat le virage, qu'elle assume ses propres erreurs !


Sur la musique, je me demande qui devra assumer... Dans notre mondre de plus en plus financiari, il est aussi possible que l'industrie dcide de rduire son catalogue pour se concentrer sur les crneaux les plus rentables. On se retrouverait dans une situation finalement assez semblable  celle du thatre, o tout ce qui n'est pas trs grand public doit tre subventionn pour exister, ou survivre  trs petite chelle. 

Pour le cinma et les sries, le problme est rendu complexe par le fait que la tlvision joue un role important dans leur modle conomique. Il est trs difficile de savoir qui tirerait son pingle du jeu, si l'on rebat les cartes comme tu le proposes. Et c'est ce qui explique la frilosit de la plupart des acteurs.

Francois

----------


## Invit

> Mais imaginons une offre lgale de streaming vraiment intressante, capable de runir un million de visiteurs par soir pour regarder leurs vidos. Rien qu'avec leur choix de vido, on peut tablir pour chaque compte un profil, au moins ge et csp. Du coup il me semble tout de mme que pour pas mal d'annonceurs la possibilit par exemple de diffuser chaque soir une pub vido auprs de 300k jeunes de 15-25 ans, plutt qu'auprs de 10millions de tlspectateurs, dont 1.5M de 15-25 ans, serait financirement intressante : le diffuseur pourrait rclamer davantage par visionnage que TF1 et l'annonceur s'en tirerait malgr cela avec un cot par cible infrieur (du fait du ciblage).


C'est effectivement ce dont rvent les diffuseurs. Maintenant, un million de VU/jour, en moyenne, sur un site unique, c'est beaucoup. C'est l'audience de iTunes, de priceminister ou de cdiscount, par exemple. Et dans ce cas prcis, un million de VU par jour le soir  20h, ca reprsente probablement un total plus lev sur un jour moyen. Wikipdia, par exemple c'est 2 millions par jour. 

300 000 jeunes de 15  24 ans, c'est norme, aussi. Wikipedia c'est  peine 250 000, itunes 150, megaupload c'tait moins de 100 ...Dailymotion 90, Deezer 75...

Donc oui, une telle offre pourrait certainement trs bien vendre sa publicit, mais on parle d'un truc qui fait deux fois itunes, ou six fois deezer... et lgal.

Il faudrait continuer le calcul pour voir ce que peut tre le revenu (en admettant par exemple qu'ils vendent 50% plus cher que TF1 en prime time), mais quelque chose me dit qu'en "tout gratuit" pour l'utilisateur, ca ne se finance pas (mme avec des droits rduits). Et en payant/premium, 300 000 jeunes, c'est encore plus dur.

Bref, c'est pas gagn...

Francois

----------


## DonQuiche

> C'est effectivement ce dont rvent les diffuseurs. Maintenant, un million de VU/jour, en moyenne, sur un site unique, c'est beaucoup. C'est l'audience de iTunes, de priceminister ou de cdiscount, par exemple. Et dans ce cas prcis, un million de VU par jour le soir  20h, ca reprsente probablement un total plus lev sur un jour moyen. Wikipdia, par exemple c'est 2 millions par jour.


La remarque est judicieuse mais est-il si irraliste de faire un site lgal avec un vrai contenu vido illimit qui capterait 10% de l'audience de TF1 ou 20% de l'audience franaise de MU (5,5 millions de visiteurs franais quotidiens - 50 millions au niveau mondial - certes sans doute pas uniques). Surtout si on peut y accder via la tl et la box ?

Mais je me fais l'avocat du diable : comme je l'ai dit, je ne crois pas  la rentabilit d'un tel site gratuit, ou alors  long terme. Pour moi un site de ce genre serait payant,  des tarifs non-nligeables. Et tant que le streaming via du p2p anonyme sera difficile (pas avant la gnration du trs haut dbit) et que les MU-like seront ferms, je crois a possible.

----------


## Invit

> La remarque est judicieuse mais est-il si irraliste de faire un site lgal avec un vrai contenu vido illimit qui capterait 10% de l'audience de TF1 ou 2% de l'audience de MU (50 millions de visiteurs quotidiens - certes sans doute pas uniques). Surtout si on peut y accder via la tl et la box ?


Les 50 millions de MU, je doute que ce soit sur la France... Avant leur fermeture, Mdiamtrie les donnait  600 000 VU/jour et 4.6 millions de VU/mois (pour un peu moins de 3 millions de pages vues/jour)

Maintenant, ce n'est pas irraliste, il y a des sites avec ce genre d'audience, mais c'est loin d'tre facile.




> Mais je me fais l'avocat du diable : comme je l'ai dit, je ne crois pas  la rentabilit d'un tel site gratuit, ou alors  long terme. Pour moi un site de ce genre serait payant,  des tarifs non-nligeables. Et tant que le streaming via du p2p anonyme sera difficile (pas avant la gnration du trs haut dbit) et que les MU-like seront ferms, je crois a possible.


Tout  fait d'accord avec cela. C'est ce qui me fait dire que l'absence d'offre lgale est, aujourd'hui au moins, un mauvais procs qu'on fait aux majors, car la majorit des tlchargeurs actuels n'accepteraient pas les tarifs qui iraient avec. 

En fait, je crois qu'une offre lgale comme celle que tu dcris attirerait des populations plus ges, familles installes et sniors, les acheteurs/loueurs de DVD, en fait. (Ca explique peut tre pourquoi les majors hsitent, remarque...)

Une autre solution serait de coupler cette offre avec autre chose (comme l'abonnement ADSL donne accs  certaines chaines du satellite, et des prix rduits sur certains bouquets), mais la politique de terre brule pratique actuellement (sous l'impulsion de Free) ne me parait pas aller dans ce sens.

Francois

----------


## Galactus13

> DonQuiche
> Quitte  caricaturer, je vais m'y mettre moi aussi ...


Quel bonne pinte de rire ! sa fait du bien ! 
J'ai bien aim certaines, qui, hlas, sont plus vrai que nature ! C'est l'volution dit t-on !
Parfois, il faut savoir reculer pour mieux sauter ! ...

Plus srieusement ... Boo...




> fcharton
> car la majorit des tl-chargeurs actuels n'accepteraient pas les tarifs qui iraient avec.


Logique, ils ont l'habitude de se servir gratis ! et ne comprendraient pas pourquoi maintenant, il faut payer !




> fcharton
> En fait, je crois qu'une offre lgale comme celle que tu dcris attirerait des populations plus ges, familles installes et sniors, les acheteurs/loueurs de DVD, en fait. (Ca explique peut tre pourquoi les majors hsitent, remarque...)
> Une autre solution serait de coupler cette offre avec autre chose ...


La encore, c'est quasi certain ! les parents, surtout, Et une solution alternative serait surement un gain pour tous,
Mais quel solution concrte ?




> Rponse globale


Je pense qu'il est possible de trouver des compromis, en respectant  la fois, les auteurs, qui soit dit en passant ne sont pas ceux qui se remplissent les poches, et en respectant le "client".
Certes,  ce jour, on constate une augmentation galopante de toute chose, et affirmer que c'est d uniquement au tlchargement illgale, serait prmatur, mais s'il n'en ai pas la cause direct, il en donne les effets.

La tl ? Vaste fumisterie qui s'en foute plein les poches en nous proposant des programmes rchauffs au moins dix fois !
Le cinma ? devenu a mon sens trs chre ! forcment, faut a la fois rcupr l'argent perdu par les tlchargement illgaux,
et payer des acteurs, qui vivent comme des princes ! abus !
On ne peu du reste sempcher d'oublier les sportifs, qui gagnes eux aussi des sommes pharaonique pendant que des gens crvent, pour ne pas dire meurent de faim, vivent dans la rue, etc.

Donc, 
Imaginons une offre lgale de streaming, mme a un prix trs bas,
Imaginons une offre de tlphone, mme a un prix trs bas ...
Imaginons une offre de ... etc ... On n'en sort pas car aujourd'hui tout est fait pour consommer, consommer toujours plus !
Que la qualit n'est plus au rendez-vous, donc, qu'on doit changer souvent de matriaux, qui du reste volue encore assez vite. et si on change pas, on est rtro ! quel ide ! 

Sauf, que  le salaire, lui, n'est pas extensible ! sa irait mme a l'envers !
Voil un des rsultats, il faut changer le systme car nous avons atteint un point de non retour !
Toute chose a une cause, et toute cause produit un effet !

Dj, commenons par rendre l'accs  internet gratuit, afin que tout le monde, mme ceux qui n'ont pas de moyen, puissent avoir accs a toute les connaissance de notre plante! Cot PC, les prix ont suffisamment baiss pour tre accessible.

Ensuite, pour ceux qui veulent accder aux loisirs (vido et musique en particulier) ,que l'on trouve un moyen de baisser les prix, dans l'idale, faudrait que chacun fasse l'effort ... Oui, ba, c'est pas gagn !

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Pour un bilan rcent, tu peux regarder l.
> http://www.20minutes.fr/article/8558...tele-progresse


Intressant, surtout quand on constate que les gens passent aussi beaucoup de temps sur le web. A croire que le march des loisirs a beaucoup plus  craindre que TF1...




> Sur la musique, je me demande qui devra assumer... Dans notre mondre de plus en plus financiari, il est aussi possible que l'industrie dcide de rduire son catalogue pour se concentrer sur les crneaux les plus rentables. On se retrouverait dans une situation finalement assez semblable  celle du thatre, o tout ce qui n'est pas trs grand public doit tre subventionn pour exister, ou survivre  trs petite chelle.


Peut-tre suis-je trop obtus, mais si les choses devaient prendre cette tournure, je ne saurais condamner que l'industrie.




> Pour le cinma et les sries, le problme est rendu complexe par le fait que la tlvision joue un role important dans leur modle conomique. Il est trs difficile de savoir qui tirerait son pingle du jeu, si l'on rebat les cartes comme tu le proposes. Et c'est ce qui explique la frilosit de la plupart des acteurs.


C'est probable, et trs dommage. Reste que les consommateurs n'ont pas l'air de vouloir attendre sagement que quelqu'un se dcide  rpondre  leurs attentes. Peut-tre devrions-nous rflchir  un moyen de faire participer MegaUpload au financement de la cration au lieu de le fermer en esprant que leurs clients se mettent miraculeusement  acheter des DVD...




> [...]
> Bref, c'est pas gagn...





> Tout  fait d'accord avec cela. C'est ce qui me fait dire que l'absence d'offre lgale est, aujourd'hui au moins, un mauvais procs qu'on fait aux majors, car la majorit des tlchargeurs actuels n'accepteraient pas les tarifs qui iraient avec.


Peut tre que si on arrtait d'insulter les consommateurs  longueur de journe ("voleurs", "pirates", etc..), la lgalit pourrait devenir un bon argument de vente.




> En fait, je crois qu'une offre lgale comme celle que tu dcris attirerait des populations plus ges, familles installes et sniors, les acheteurs/loueurs de DVD, en fait. (Ca explique peut tre pourquoi les majors hsitent, remarque...)
> 
> Une autre solution serait de coupler cette offre avec autre chose (comme l'abonnement ADSL donne accs  certaines chaines du satellite, et des prix rduits sur certains bouquets), mais la politique de terre brule pratique actuellement (sous l'impulsion de Free) ne me parait pas aller dans ce sens.


C'est surtout la politique de l'industrie qui ne me parait pas aller dans ce sens.  Nombre de personne taient prtes  dpenser 50  par mois pour leur forfait mobile et le sont encore pour mettre 30  par mois pour Canal+. Et ce n'est certainement pas parce qu'une plateforme serait plus pratique pour eux qu'ils refuseraient d'y engager de telles sommes !




> Logique, ils ont l'habitude de se servir gratis ! et ne comprendraient pas pourquoi maintenant, il faut payer !


La finesse de ce genre d'analyses n'a d'gale que leur utilit.
Tout le monde comprend qu'il faut payer mais, visiblement, certains sont moins aptes  entrevoir le potentiel d'Internet, tant sur le plan culturel qu'conomique.




> La encore, c'est quasi certain ! les parents, surtout, Et une solution alternative serait surement un gain pour tous,
> Mais quel solution concrte ?


Un Deezer qui pourrait garantir la disponibilit des contenus, offrirait un catalogue complet de musique mais aussi de films, de sries, etc..




> La tl ? Vaste fumisterie qui s'en foute plein les poches en nous proposant des programmes rchauffs au moins dix fois !


Cela dpend entirement des programmes ou des chaines que tu choisis de regarder.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il me semble que les jeunes sont les plus gros consommateurs de musique.


Si on peut appeler cela de la musique ...  ::roll:: 




> Et puisque mon avis t'intresse  ce point, je pense qu' ce jour il n'existe pas de tribunal comptent pour dbrancher tout un site de l'Internet. Contrairement  toi, je ne reconnais pas la lgitimit des amricains en dehors de leur territoire, de mme que je n'accorde aucun crdit  toutes les lois amricaines que tu as cites en dehors de leur application stricte au territoire amricain (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici).


Ben, si ! Les amricains ont fait ferm les serveurs... amricains de MU. Ensuite, l'ICANN est base aux USA, il me semble, donc sous la loi amricaine.
Pour l'arrestation de Kim Dotcom, c'est une procdure des plus classique en matire de droit internationale. Un mandat d'amener internationel est dpos par un juge d'un pays, les forces de l'ordre du pays o se trouvent la personne recherche arrtent celle-ci.
Bref, je ne vois rien de choquant dans ce qui s'est produit.

Je veux bien reconnatre que la manire de rpondre de grafikm_fr est acide, grinante et souvent agaante, mais il a raison (dans ce cas prcis, en tout cas).

----------


## Elepole

La question que je me poserais toujours: pourquoi les majors ne font pas un partenariat avec un truc du mme genre que megaupload ? Dotcom pouvais se payer une piscine avec de l'eau de source importe, sa montre bien que sont modle conomique rapportait de l'argent ! Pourquoi ne pas utilise ce modle conomique plutt que de gaspiller des million en DRM inutile ?

----------


## Rayek

> La question que je me poserais toujours: pourquoi les majors ne font pas un partenariat avec un truc du mme genre que megaupload ? Dotcom pouvais se payer une piscine avec de l'eau de source importe, sa montre bien que sont modle conomique rapportait de l'argent ! Pourquoi ne pas utilise ce modle conomique plutt que de gaspiller des million en DRM inutile ?


Car ils y gagneraient moins que maintenant.

----------


## Invit

> La question que je me poserais toujours: pourquoi les majors ne font pas un partenariat avec un truc du mme genre que megaupload ? Dotcom pouvais se payer une piscine avec de l'eau de source importe, sa montre bien que sont modle conomique rapportait de l'argent ! Pourquoi ne pas utilise ce modle conomique plutt que de gaspiller des million en DRM inutile ?


Le problme, c'est que les majors ne peuvent dire en mme temps aux ex-clients de MU: le tlchargement est libre, nous on se rmunre sur la pub et le premium, et continuer  vendre des DVD, et faire payer des droits de diffusion aux TV. Si les majors acceptent le modle MU, elles doivent se prparer  abandonner tous les revenus provenant du systme actuel. 

Dans l'tat actuel des choses, a reprsenterait une trs grosse perte. On peut se dire que l'augmentation de frquentation de MU amnerait plus de publicit, de premium et donc finirait par rapporter encore plus... sauf que, personne n'a trop envie d'changer une recette certaine contre une recette hypothtique. Et puis, les modles internet magiques financs par la pub, les donations, le service premium, ca fait une quinzaine d'annes qu'on observe qu'ils marchent nettement mieux sur le papier que dans la vrai vie du monde virtuel. 

Bref, les majors n'y vont pas parce qu'elles pensent qu'elles y perdraient... A terme, elles y seront peut tre contraintes, mais elles ne vont pas encourager le mouvement. Et dans ce cas, je ne suis pas certain que le consommateur s'y retrouve: pour faire face  la baisse de leurs revenus, les majors rduiront leurs cots, en se concentrant sur les crneaux les plus rentables.

Pour Dotcom, c'tait diffrent. Il "rcuprait" le contenu gratuitement. C'est facile d'tre rentable quand on n'a pas de charges.

Francois

----------


## grafikm_fr

> la longue, a ne donne pas envie de te rpondre, dsol.


Mais tu l'as quand mme fait, c'est bien  ::mouarf:: 




> Et puisque mon avis t'intresse  ce point, je pense qu' ce jour il n'existe pas de tribunal comptent pour dbrancher tout un site de l'Internet.


Si c'tait vrai, comment on ferait pour des sites extrmistes et consorts? Par exemple Copwatch en France tout rcemment?

Bref, descends de ton nuage. Internet n'est pas une vache sacre et le cyberespace est soumis aux mmes lois que la Terre.




> Contrairement  toi, je ne reconnais pas la lgitimit des amricains en dehors de leur territoire, de mme que je n'accorde aucun crdit  toutes les lois amricaines que tu as cites en dehors de leur application stricte au territoire amricain (ce qui n'est pas le cas ici).


Premirement, une partie des serveurs taient aux USA et/ou grs par une entreprise amricaine. Deuximement le nom de domaine est apparemment gr par Verisign, une boite amricaine. Donc mme si la boite est immatricule  Hong Kong, un grand jury de la Virginie est parfaitement en droit de faire valoir la forfeiture des serveurs et des noms de domaine. D'autres arguments?

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Dotcom pouvais se payer une piscine avec de l'eau de source importe, sa montre bien que sont modle conomique rapportait de l'argent ! Pourquoi ne pas utilise ce modle conomique plutt que de gaspiller des million en DRM inutile ?


Ben il ne payait rien aux ayant droit,  partir de l, ses seules charges taient la maintenance des serveurs et les salaires. C'est trs rentable mais a enfreint la loi (un peu comme le trafic de stupfiants).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Car ils y gagneraient moins que maintenant.


En plus, il faut voir la notion de concurrence qu'il y a entre les majors, qui ne sont pas une seule et mme entit.
Et quid des petits labels, on les ferme ?

----------


## Alvaten

> La question que je me poserais toujours: pourquoi les majors ne font pas un partenariat avec un truc du mme genre que megaupload ? Dotcom pouvais se payer une piscine avec de l'eau de source importe, sa montre bien que sont modle conomique rapportait de l'argent ! Pourquoi ne pas utilise ce modle conomique plutt que de gaspiller des million en DRM inutile ?


C'est n'est pas impossible qu'on y arrive. Pour les films la VOD commence  montrer le bout de son nez. Actuelement on paie au film par film mais je serrai pas tonn qu'un jour on paie un abonement au mois. Il y a quelques annes,  l'aire du Nokia 3310 et du modme 56k, on aurai jamais cru avoire un jour des abonnements tl/tlphone/internet tout ilimit  cout fixe.

----------


## Aniki

> C'est trs rentable mais a enfreint la loi (un peu comme le trafic de stupfiants).


C'est vrai que finalement le commerce de MU est comparable  du trafic de stup.
Ou du trafic d'armes. Ou du trafic d'organes...  ::roll::

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est vrai que finalement le commerce de MU est comparable  du trafic de stup.
> Ou du trafic d'armes. Ou du trafic d'organes...


Par exemple, du point de vue de la lgislation amricaine, oui, ce sont les 3 des _racketeering activities_  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> . C'est trs rentable mais a enfreint la loi (un peu comme le trafic de stupfiants).


La comparaison avec le traffic de stup est un peu trollesque : en effet, le traffic de stup a un impact sur les personnes et la sant publique.

Ici la comparaison est valide avec le vol sans violences ou l'escroquerie, etc ...; ni plus, ni moins.

----------


## buggen25

> C'est vrai que finalement le commerce de MU est comparable  du trafic de stup.
> Ou du trafic d'armes. Ou du trafic d'organes...


et je suppose que les utilisateur de megaupload sont des drogue, des dictatures africaines, ou de pauvres indiens...Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi megaupload nuit a l'industrie du cinma et du disque, quand on voit le genre de bouzes qu'on nous balances tous les mercredi comme iron man 2, le dernier clip de rihana ou lady gaga... Le faite qu'ils s'attaque au site megaupload n'est rien d'autre qu'un aveux de leur manque de crativit manifeste... Alors tout ce qu'il trouve a faire c'est de fermer un site qui permettait a leurs bouzes d'etre vu ou ecout...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Ici la comparaison est valide avec le vol sans violences ou l'escroquerie, etc ...; ni plus, ni moins.


Relis ce que j'ai cris. Il est question de la rentabilit de l'activit, pas des impacts sur la sant publique ou autre chose.

----------


## Invit

> Ici la comparaison est valide avec le vol sans violences ou l'escroquerie, etc ...; ni plus, ni moins.


La fraude fiscale ou le travail au noir conviendraient mieux. 

Quelque part, MU est, vis  vis des majors, dans la mme situation que l'employeur qui ne dclare pas ses salaires  l'URSSAF et ses revenus au fisc. Forcment, a aide  tre rentable. 

Et les excuses qu'on donne  MU sont finalement assez similaires  celles qu'on se trouve aprs un redressement fiscal ou social : c'est brutal et aveugle, on veut tuer le petit commerce, il y a bien pire ailleurs, il n'y a pas mort d'homme (ah non, l je confonds...)

Ceci dit, la comparaison avec le trafic de stupfiants tient la route sur un point : le caractre international du dlit. MU se protge de la justice amricaine en oprant hors du territoire amricain, ce qui impose des mesures plus muscles, et un dossier plus complet, qu'un bte contrle fiscal. 

Francois

----------


## Aniki

Nan mais je rve...
Allez y, continuez vos comparaisons grotesques.
Vous le faites exprs pour faire ragir les gens ou vous tes srieux ?




> Ceci dit, la comparaison avec le trafic de stupfiants tient la route sur un point : le caractre international du dlit. MU se protge de la justice amricaine en oprant hors du territoire amricain, ce qui impose des mesures plus muscles, et un dossier plus complet, qu'un bte contrle fiscal.


Mais le fait qu'on puisse y faire des analogies sur tel ou tel point n'est pas le problme.
Le vrai problme c'est que quand tu fais ce genre de comparaisons, tu places petit  petit les deux au mme niveau. Et a c'est grave.

J'imagine que c'est le rsultat des campagnes de pubs qu'on voit notamment sur les DVD, les diffrentes loi qui ont russi  passer et l'importance qu'a pris le dbat (omniprsence) dans les mdias.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Par exemple, du point de vue de la lgislation amricaine, oui, ce sont les 3 des _racketeering activities_


Ce qui, avouons le est assez fort de caf... mettre ces 3 problemes sur le mme niveau, il fallait le faire.

Pour ce qui est de verisign, je suis toujours dans l'attente pour savoir si c'est vraiment si lgal que cela, et si ca l'est, je doute que ca reste longtemps comme cela.

Il serait tonnant que les autres grandes puissances laissent aux USA le pouvoir de tuer du jour au lendemain n'importe quel site web. 

Surtout que la mise en place d'un concurrent n'est pas spcialement impossible a mettre en oeuvre.(tout est plus ou moins prvu sur le net pour tre doubl / voir multipli par autant d'instances voulue)

----------


## Bluedeep

A que j'aime ce  poste !

Mais contrairement  toi je ne vois pas grand chose de caricatural (hlas).




> Quitte  caricaturer, je vais m'y mettre moi aussi, tiens : "ouais mais  ton poque..." on avait de la vraie herbe qui faisait rire et pas des saloperies coupes au pneu qui assomment. les jeunes pouvaient traner dans la rue sans se faire contrler par les flics toutes les huit minutes. on pouvait aller taquiner la belette au dancing, y avait pas encore le SIDA et des batteries de policiers  la sortie pour contrler l'alcoolmie (et le premier qui me sort que sans alcool la fte est folle-lol, je lui en dcolle une). on pouvait s'installer au bistrot, entre hommes, boire son demi et fumer sa clope. Aujourd'hui les bars sont remplis de mamans avec leurs poussettes, prendre un demi avant dix-huit heures te vaut des regards souponneux et allumer une clope provoque le venue du GIGN. les bars ne fermaient pas tous  20h parce que les vieux du quartiers se sont plaints du tapage nocturne. au repas de midi on buvait son petit rouge entre collgues histoire d'gayer le dbut d'aprs-midi et de bien faire circuler le sang.  dix-huit ans on trouvait en deux semaines un boulot dcemment rmunr alors qu'aujourd'hui il faut pour a passer au moins cinq annes dans la pauvret et six mois au chmage. Et quand tu en sors et que tu as enfin un peu de bl, tu es maqu et tu bosses 50h/semaine donc tes seules soires sont en couple et tes discussions traitent des meilleurs placements financiers pour la retraite. passer le permis cotait vingt francs et demandait une heure d'exprience passe avec ton pre  rouler dans les champs, aujourd'hui a te cote tes quatre mois de temps partiel au McDo (huit parce que tu as aussi pay les factures) et soixante-douze heures de conduite (parce que les jeunes sont dangereux, comme le disent tous les vieux atteints de Parkinson). Et tu ne passais pas trois ans sous probation avec seulement six foutus points (puisque tu es jeune et donc prsum coupable). l'essence ne cotait rien, aujourd'hui aller voir son pote  dix kilomtres requiert un crdit  la consommation. se loger cotait 10% de tes revenus et pas 50% et tu n'avais pas  fournir les garanties de tes parents et de tes grand-parents, un CDI, une assurance-dcs, les frais de gestion, six mois d'avance, un certificat de bonne sant et la promesse solennelle que tu n'auras jamais ni enfant ni chien, que tu ne fais jamais la fte et que tu dors tous les soirs  20h (pour pas dranger les vieux voisins). On pouvait aussi acheter une maison (les banques faisaient encore des prts  l'poque) en sachant que l'inflation serait deux fois suprieure au taux d'emprunt. tu ne filais pas 30% de ton salaire pour payer les retraites et les dpenses de sant des vieux en sachant que toi-mme tu n'auras droit  rien de tout cela. Plus ce que tu verses  ton assurance-vie chaque mois, rapport au fait que tu n'aurais pas de retraite. les vieux ne reprsentaient pas 60% de la population et le type qui remportait les lections prsidentielles n'tait pas systmatiquement celui qui promettait de dresser les jeunes. on avait des perspectives d'avenir un peu plus brillantes que le rchauffement climatique (le ptrole que vous avez cram), l'austrit ( cause de la dette que vous laissez), la fin des ressources naturelles (que vous avez consommes) et l'inflation qui accompagne tout a. on oppressait les peuples coloniss. Aujourd'hui on enseigne aux gamins tous les bienfaits que vous leur avez apport. Et les gamins en question se disent qu'on les prend vraiment pour des cons.
> 
> 
> Alors tu les excuseras de rester chez eux  regarder des vidos gratos qu'ils n'ont de toute faon pas les moyens de se payer.
> Sign : un type qui n'est plus jeune mais qui peut aussi avoir la mmoire slective.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> et je suppose que les utilisateur de megaupload sont des drogue, des dictatures africaines, ou de pauvres indiens...


Si a c'est pas de l'extrapolation, je me demande ce que c'est !  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 




> Je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi megaupload nuit a l'industrie du cinma et du disque, quand on voit le genre de bouzes qu'on nous balances tous les mercredi comme iron man 2, le dernier clip de rihana ou lady gaga... Le faite qu'ils s'attaque au site megaupload n'est rien d'autre qu'un aveux de leur manque de crativit manifeste... Alors tout ce qu'il trouve a faire c'est de fermer un site qui permettait a leurs bouzes d'etre vu ou ecout...


D'abord, mme si je suis d'accord sur Rihana et ce que fait Lady Gaga aujourd'hui, et pour un certains nombres de films, je dirais que les gots et les couleurs, a ne se discute pas. 
Ce que tu appelles "bouzes" pourrait tre appels "chef d'uvres" par d'autres.

Ensuite, si tu produis quelque chose, que tu investis beaucoup d'argent dedans, je pense que tu n'aurais pas envie de voir quelques petits malins venir te le piquer, et le revendre pour leur compte, et ce sans te rmunrer d'un iota.
Que les Majors aient tord de ne pas proposer d'avantages de contenus sur le net, a des prix raisonnables est un fait. Mais a ne justifie en rien, le tlchargement illgal.

----------


## Gecko

Je vous invites  lire la rtrospective que j'ai rdig. Vous y trouverez une timeline des vnements qui ont prcds et suivis la fermeture de MegaUpload.

Affaire Megaupload : le point sur la premire "cyber-guerre" de 2012

----------


## Invit

> Le vrai problme c'est que quand tu fais ce genre de comparaisons, tu places petit  petit les deux au mme niveau. Et a c'est grave.


Je n'ai rien mis au mme niveau, j'ai mme dit le contraire. C'est la premire phrase de mon post, qui a d chapper  ton attention.

Quant  la "gravit" de la comparaison, il ne faut peut tre pas exagrer non plus. On n'insulte la mmoire de personne, on ne se livre pas au rvisionnisme historique, personne n'a encore rclam la castration chimique des tlchargeurs, le procs film de Kim Dotcom, ou l'exhibition publique des individus dmasqus par Hadopi.




> J'imagine que c'est le rsultat des campagnes de pubs qu'on voit notamment sur les DVD, les diffrentes loi qui ont russi  passer et l'importance qu'a pris le dbat (omniprsence) dans les mdias.


La raison pour laquelle on en parle ici, c'est parce que c'est le sujet de ce fil...

Et tu sais, ceux qui disent que le piratage est une forme de vol ne sont pas des suppots des majors, ou des crtins dont on a lav le cerveau, juste des gens qui ne partagent pas ton avis. 

Francois

----------


## pmithrandir

> Je vous invites  lire la rtrospective que j'ai rdig. Vous y trouverez une timeline des vnements qui ont prcds et suivis la fermeture de MegaUpload.
> 
> Affaire Megaupload : le point sur la premire "cyber-guerre" de 2012


Merci,

A la rigueur, si ce sujet pouvait tre bloqu et mis en annonce ces jours ci, de facon a informer, mais sans le dbat qui s'en suit toujours qui pourrait continuer ici.

----------


## Galactus13

> Jon Shannow
> D'abord, mme si je suis d'accord sur Rihana et ce que fait Lady Gaga aujourd'hui, et pour un certains nombres de films, je dirais que *les gots et les couleurs, a ne se discute pas.*
> Ce que tu appelles "bouzes" pourrait tre appels "chef d'uvres" par d'autres.
> 
> Ensuite, si tu produis quelque chose, que tu investis beaucoup d'argent dedans, je pense que tu n'aurais pas envie de voir quelques petits malins venir te le piquer, et le revendre pour leur compte, et ce sans te rmunrer d'un iota.
> Que les Majors aient tord de ne pas proposer d'avantages de contenus sur le net, a des prix raisonnables est un fait. Mais a ne justifie en rien, le tlchargement illgal.


Entirement d'accord avec toi ! je n'aurais pas mieux dit ! n'en dplaise a certains.
Du coup, on peut mme ajouter que la France n'est pas non plus un exemple d'honntet !

Au final, les riches rles car ils perdent du fric, en voyant que la courbes des pauvres n'augmentent pas assez vite ...
Encore une fois, les majors sont bien responsable de la situation dans son ensemble.
Mais je m'gare un peu, je pense.

----------


## Aniki

> Je n'ai rien mis au mme niveau, j'ai mme dit le contraire. C'est la premire phrase de mon post, qui a d chapper  ton attention.


Je n'ai pas dit que tu les mettais au mme niveau, j'ai dit que le fait de comparer le "recel d'oeuvres pirates"  des trucs du genre trafic de stup faisait lentement perdre le sens des proportions.




> La raison pour laquelle on en parle ici, c'est parce que c'est le sujet de ce fil...


Ce que je n'ai jamais remis en question. Pourquoi tu me dis a ?




> Et tu sais, ceux qui disent que le piratage est une forme de vol ne sont pas des suppots des majors, ou des crtins dont on a lav le cerveau, juste des gens qui ne partagent pas ton avis.


Je suis d'accord avec toi. Encore une fois, pourquoi tu me dis a ?




> Quant  la "gravit" de la comparaison, il ne faut peut tre pas exagrer non plus. On n'insulte la mmoire de personne, on ne se livre pas au rvisionnisme historique, personne n'a encore rclam la castration chimique des tlchargeurs, le procs film de Kim Dotcom, ou l'exhibition publique des individus dmasqus par Hadopi.


Non, il ne faut pas xagrer.
Mais a reste quand mme grave dans la mesure o, si le piratage et son recel son mis au niveau du trafic de drogue, vu qu'il est prsent  une chelle bien plus grande que ce dernier, alors a pourrait justifier l'adoption rapide de nouvelles lois ventuellement liberticide comme on ne se pas faire autrement pour l'instant.

----------


## Invit

> Je n'ai pas dit que tu les mettais au mme niveau, j'ai dit que le fait de comparer le "recel d'oeuvres pirates"  des trucs du genre trafic de stup faisait lentement perdre le sens des proportions.


Dans le cas de MegaUpload, j'ai l'impression qu'on est au del du simple recel. Ce qui leur est reproch, c'est d'avoir encourag le piratage, notamment en rmunrant les uploaders, et en contournant les rgles qu'ils prtendaient mettre en oeuvre pour supprimer les contrefaons.

L'analogie avec le trafic de drogue marche assez bien ici. En frappant MegaUpload, les USA s'attaquent aux trafiquants. En France, on a Hadopi, qui pnalise les consommateurs, tout en laissant tranquille ceux qui hbergent le trafic, au nom de la libert, de l'galit et de la fraternit, bien sr...

Je crois que je prfre la mthode amricaine, et l'expression "idiot utile" me vient irrsistiblement  l'esprit quand je lis certaines dfenses de Kim Dotcom ou des gentils hbergeurs/FAI qui se goinfrent gnreusement sur le dos de "la libert"... (Tu n'es pas vis par cette dernire phrase)

Francois

----------


## abriotde

Le fond du problme c'est le dsaccord entre l'offre et la demande...
D'un ct il y a des utilisateurs qui dsirent avoir une vidothque de milliers de films et de centaines de millier de musiques. De l'autre il y a des majors qui mettent des prix qui rende ceci impossible. Tout comme pour la drogue... Le business plan est implacable.

La solution ce serais les film  3euros et les musique  3centimes.
Faites le calcul tous le monde y serais gagnant. (0.003*100000+3*1000=3 300 c'est plus que ce que dpensent les gens en 10 ans en films/musique) Au final tout le monde serait heureux. C'est ce qui c'est pass avec les autres technos : la chute du prix permet une dmocratisation qui augmente le chiffre d'affaire global (Avec la voiture Ford dans les annes 20, puis la tlvision, le PC, le smartphone...). les produits qui ne suivent pas cette progression dcroissent (Le pain de la boulangre au profit du pain de mie)

Personnellement je n'achte pas de DVD car c'est lent  charger (Dcodage du flux), il y a de de la pub (Droit d'auteur...) et a fonctionne pas partout (DRM, Zonage). Le jour ou ils baisseront le prix il pourront supprimer ces stupidites.

----------


## abriotde

Pour la drogue... le problme est le mme Il suffit de diminuer le nombre de clients pour maitriser le reste de traffic qui subsiste. Le jour ou l'on arrtera de l'interdire mais ou on la taxera... les gangs seront tellement affaiblis qu'ils auront du mal  survivre. Arrtons de donner un business lucratifs aux criminels.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Le fond du problme c'est le dsaccord entre l'offre et la demande...


C'est a la science conomique - l'art de grer la pnurie  ::P: 




> D'un ct il y a des utilisateurs qui dsirent avoir une vidothque de milliers de films et de centaines de millier de musiques. De l'autre il y a des majors qui mettent des prix qui rende ceci impossible.


tendons l'analogie. D'un cot, il y a des utilisateurs qui veulent gagner 1 MF par mois. De l'autre il y a des patrons qui rendent cela impossible.
Tu vois pas une faille dans ton raisonnement.




> La solution ce serais les film  3euros et les musique  3centimes.


Et comment on rcupre l'investissement de dpart? Je sais bien que les maths c'est une pseudoscience, mais je t'assure, la calculette se trompe pas!  ::mouarf:: 





> Faites le calcul tous le monde y serais gagnant. (0.003*100000+3*1000=3 300 c'est plus que ce que dpensent les gens en 10 ans en films/musique) Au final tout le monde serait heureux.


Sauf la boite de production qui a coul entre-temps. Mais on s'en fout selon toi...  ::roll:: 




> Pour la drogue... le problme est le mme Il suffit de diminuer le nombre de clients pour maitriser le reste de traffic qui subsiste. Le jour ou l'on arrtera de l'interdire mais ou on la taxera... les gangs seront tellement affaiblis qu'ils auront du mal  survivre. Arrtons de donner un business lucratifs aux criminels.


Question personnelle: Tu as des enfants, abriotde?

----------


## DonQuiche

> La solution ce serais les film  3euros et les musique  3centimes.
> Faites le calcul tous le monde y serais gagnant. (0.003*100000+3*1000=3 300 c'est plus que ce que dpensent les gens en 10 ans en films/musique)


Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce calcul ?
* 100k titres vendus par an ? Soit 3k euros de revenus pour l'industrie musicale ?
* 100k titres par consommateur tous les dix ans ? Je ne savais pas les franais si amoureux de musique.
* 100k titres vendus par jour ? A l'aise ! Et malgr un chiffre si absurdement lev, cela ne ferait qu'un million d'euros de revenus par an.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Qu'est-ce que c'est que ce calcul ?
> * 100k titres vendus par an ? Soit 3k euros de revenus pour l'industrie musicale ?
> * 100k titres par consommateur tous les dix ans ? Je ne savais pas les franais si amoureux de musique.
> * 100k titres vendus par jour ? A l'aise ! Et malgr un chiffre si absurdement lev, cela ne ferait qu'un million d'euros de revenus par an.


C'est encore mieux: il veut une musique  3 centimes mais pour lui 3 centimes = 0.003 et non 0.03  ::mouarf:: 

[troll on]
Et aprs on se demande d'o viennent les bugs dans les programmes!  ::mouarf:: 
[troll off]

----------


## Acropole

> Mais imaginons une offre lgale de streaming vraiment intressante, capable de runir un million de visiteurs par soir pour regarder leurs vidos


C'est pas assez. a ne reprsente tout au plus que 10% des tlspectateur _en France_.
Or on parle ici d'audience mondiale.
Donc multiplie ton chiffre par 100 minimum.
L, effectivement, si tu te pointe chez les majors en disant que tu as 100 millions de clients tu peux ventuellement avoir un rendez-vous de 10 minutes.
Mais 100 millions c'est pas grand chose  cot de l'audience des grandes sries comme Dr House, Grey' anatomy ou les expert las vegas qui tournent  80 millions en priode de pointe.
Et des sries US y'en  des dizaines.

----------


## Invit

> L, effectivement, si tu te pointe chez les majors en disant que tu as 100 millions de clients tu peux ventuellement avoir un rendez-vous de 10 minutes.


Le jour o tu as 100 millions de clients, tout devient trs facile... Tu ngocies ce que tu veux avec les majors, tu peux vendre  des prix trs attractifs, c'est gagn, comme dit Dora l'exploratrice.

Mais...
100 millions de VU par mois, au niveau mondial, c'est  peu prs l'audience de Twitter...
100 millions par jour, c'est le quart de Facebook...

Francois

----------


## Acropole

C'est bien le problme.
Pour intresser les majors et les annonceurs il faut un gros paquet de VU, et pour avoir un gros paquet de VU il faut du contenu.
Poil au...

----------


## DonQuiche

> C'est pas assez. a ne reprsente tout au plus que 10% des tlspectateur _en France_.
> Or on parle ici d'audience mondiale.


Non, moi je parle de march franais. Parce que c'est un march que nous connaissons, sur lequel nous pouvons faire des estimations raisonnables et sur lequel il n'existe pas de services comme Hulu ou autres. Et je le compare aux chiffres franais de la tlvision et des dvd, ceux qui souffriraient en partie de telles offres.

Si tu prends le march mondial, tu obtiens de gros chiffres mais tu ne sais pas ce qu'ils veulent dire ni  quoi les comparer. Mais, forcment, a a l'air vachement intressant, quand a ne l'est peut-tre pas. C'est un peu comme lorsque les dputs UMP multiplient les 50k profs de Hollande par la dure de leurs carrires pour obtenir les chiffres les plus gros possible, ou lorsque les colos rptent  l'envie des chiffres (plus ou moins fantaisistes) pour le renouvellement d'un parc nuclaire qui durerait des dcennies afin de faire croire  la supriorit conomique des renouvelables : une arnaque intellectuelle.

A ce compte-l tu peux aussi dire qu'il y aura deux milliards d'abonns en 2050, que tous paieront 60$ par mois (l'inflation) et que cela rapportera 1440 milliards par an, donc un super investissement.

----------


## Acropole

MU est franco-franais ?

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> A ce compte-l tu peux aussi dire qu'il y aura deux milliards d'abonns en 2050, que tous paieront 60$ par mois (l'inflation) et que cela rapportera 1440 milliards par an, donc un super investissement.


Ces nombres ne me paraissent pas si extravagants !  ::D: 
L'industrie penserait-elle  trop court terme ?

Aujourd'hui, on compte environs 1,6 milliard d'abonns  Internet et ce nombre devrait voluer trs rapidement. Il n'y a donc aucune raison d'y investir le moindre kopeck, quitte  s'engager dans une lutte contre le piratage perdue d'avance !




> Bref, les majors n'y vont pas parce qu'elles pensent qu'elles y perdraient... A terme, elles y seront peut tre contraintes, mais elles ne vont pas encourager le mouvement.


D'aprs ce que l'industrie nous rpte constamment, les pertes sont dj grandes. Attendre jusqu'au dernier moment pour faire la transition n'est-il pas le meilleur moyen de perde encore plus, ou de se faire voler le march par d'autres ?




> Et dans ce cas, je ne suis pas certain que le consommateur s'y retrouve: pour faire face  la baisse de leurs revenus, les majors rduiront leurs cots, en se concentrant sur les crneaux les plus rentables.


Si leurs revenus baissent... Aussi, j'ai du mal  croire qu'elles sont actuellement trs charitables et qu'elles ne se concentre pas dj sur les crneaux les plus rentables. Aprs tout, elles pourraient ragir en diversifiant leurs offres ou encore en rmunrant moins les quelques grandes stars hollywoodiennes ou en produisant moins de Blockbuster, qui ne sont actuellement pas forcement les plus rentables (cf. Blair Witch Project).
Dans tous les cas, leur lutte contre la demande leur cotera surement beaucoup plus chre.

Droits d'auteur ou pas, le march existe et j'ai dans l'ide que les producteurs proposerons toujours plus aux crateurs les plus populaires, et que les distributeurs dpendrons toujours des producteurs et des crateurs. Je pense mme que les droits d'auteur, tels qu'ils sont aujourd'hui, sont devenus un frein  l'conomie numrique. L'inaccessibilit actuelle de beaucoup d'uvres en est la meilleure illustration.

La production classique est limite par le cot de reproduction, on doit donc jongler entre le prix et les quantits produites pour optimiser au mieux les bnfices.
La production numrique ne connait pas cette limite mais les ayant-droits s'empressent de la rtablir, quand ils pourraient rcuprer leurs investissements en touchant un public beaucoup plus large, et beaucoup plus longtemps. _Le pre Nol est une ordure_ n'a connu son succs qu'une fois propos gratuitement aux tlspectateurs, combien d'uvres n'ont pas eu cette chance ?

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ces nombres ne me paraissent pas si extravagants ! 
> L'industrie penserait-elle  trop court terme ?


Des raisons ont t donnes sur ce sujet-mme pour expliquer leur absence d'investissements sur Internet. J'avais par exemple spcul sur le fait que les distributeurs actuels devaient jouer le bras de fer et qu'il tait impossible pour les ayant-droits de se passer d'eux. Et que les distributeurs avaient aujourd'hui peu  gagner et beaucoup  perdre.

Maintenant tu peux prfrer croire que les milliers de pros bards de MBA qui grent cette industrie et qui, contrairement  toi, ont accs  toutes les donnes, ne sont tous que de gros crtins et que tu en sais plus long qu'eux. Mais ce serait un peu arrogant, n'est-ce pas ?




> Aujourd'hui, on compte environs 1,6 milliard d'abonns  Internet


Dont 1.599 milliards ont la tl.




> La production classique est limite par le cot de reproduction, on doit donc jongler entre le prix et les quantits produites pour optimiser au mieux les bnfices.


Les cots de reproduction sont insignifiants.




> Aprs tout, elles pourraient ragir en diversifiant leurs offres ou encore en rmunrant moins les quelques grandes stars hollywoodiennes ou en produisant moins de Blockbuster, qui ne sont actuellement pas forcement les plus rentables (cf. Blair Witch Project).


Et il est bien connu qu'un exemple fait force de loi.
Mais je suis ravi de dcouvrir que, l aussi, tu sais mieux qu'eux dans quoi ils devraient investir. Aprs tout il est bien connu que les types qui sont chargs de dpenser les centaines de millions de budget de certains studios sont des amateurs qui n'ont aucune connaissance des marchs, contrairement  toi.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Des raisons ont t donnes sur ce sujet-mme pour expliquer leur absence d'investissements sur Internet. J'avais par exemple spcul sur le fait que les distributeurs actuels devaient jouer le bras de fer et qu'il tait impossible pour les ayant-droits de se passer d'eux. Et que les distributeurs avaient aujourd'hui peu  gagner et beaucoup  perdre.
> 
> Maintenant tu peux prfrer croire que les milliers de pros bards de MBA qui grent cette industrie et qui, contrairement  toi, ont accs  toutes les donnes, ne sont tous que de gros crtins et que tu en sais plus long qu'eux. Mais ce serait un peu arrogant, n'est-ce pas ?


Je doute fort que l'industrie pense  si long terme, quand bien mme cela serait possible (ce qui est loin d'tre certain). D'aprs ses propres experts, le manque  gagner est norme ; je dis juste qu'il ne le rcuprerons pas grce aux anciens mode de consommation, qui peut encore en douter ?
Tlchargement illgal compris, la consommation de produits "culturels" n'a jamais atteint de tel niveaux. S'il faut tre conomiste pour se demander si l'industrie n'a pas une vision de trop court terme, il n'y a pas besoin de diplme pour constater que mes habitudes de "pirate" ne changerons pas de sitt !

Maintenant, nombre de crises ont eu lieu et aurons srement lieu, "les milliers de pros bards de MBA" n'y peuvent pas toujours grand chose.
L'industrie elle mme joue sur cette peur de la crise pour faire pression sur nos gouvernements. J'ignore effectivement si l'offre lgale permettrait de l'viter ou seulement de l'attnuer, mais je n'ai pas besoin de d'tre "bard de MBA" pour constater la mort du CD et l'inutilit d'ACTA et autres joyeusets du genre.
Oui, je pense qu'il conduisent leurs propres entreprises dans le mur, n'en dplaise aux experts, qui n'ont pas su empcher la chute des ventes de CD et qui sont probablement fort dsempars, malgr les efforts de nos gouvernants pourtant plein de zle.




> Dont 1.599 milliards ont la tl.


Et une bonne part d'entre eux tlcharge illgalement...




> Les cots de reproduction sont insignifiants.


Effectivement, il y a les transports aussi !
Je suppose que les cots de reproduction varient beaucoup d'une industrie  l'autre mais ce qui est certain, c'est qu'aucun produit n'est aussi simplement distribuable partout dans le monde qu'un fichier numrique. Mais n'en profitons surtout pas, continuons  ignorer cette incroyable spcificit pour continuer sur un modle bien matris ... mais sur le dclin.




> Et il est bien connu qu'un exemple fait force de loi.





> [...]qui ne sont actuellement *pas forcement* les plus rentables (cf. Blair Witch Project).


Un exemple suffit dans ce cas l.




> Mais je suis ravi de dcouvrir que, l aussi, tu sais mieux qu'eux dans quoi ils devraient investir. Aprs tout il est bien connu que les types qui sont chargs de dpenser les centaines de millions de budget de certains studios sont des amateurs qui n'ont aucune connaissance des marchs, contrairement  toi.


En relisant plus attentivement, tu aurais pu tapercevoir de l'emploi du verbe pouvoir, au conditionnel. Tu devrais faire ce reproche  fcharton qui est plus affirmatif que moi  ce sujet, serait-il titulaire d'une matrise en administration des affaires ?

Peut-tre suis-je trop optimiste quant au potentiel d'une autre conomie du numrique sur Internet mais pourquoi mes contradicteurs ne pourraient-ils pas tre dans l'excs inverse ?
L'Histoire est pleine de pessimistes qui ne voyaient aucun intrt au moteur  explosion, au tlphone ou  l'ordinateur ; bien souvent de grands patrons ou des experts reconnus. Internet est cens tre un canal de diffusion supplmentaire pour les majors, donc une source de revenu, on marche sur la tte !

----------


## DonQuiche

> Oui, je pense qu'il conduisent leurs propres entreprises dans le mur, n'en dplaise aux experts, qui n'ont pas su empcher la chute des ventes de CD et qui sont probablement fort dsempars, malgr les efforts de nos gouvernants pourtant plein de zle.


Si les marchaux-ferrants ont disparu aprs l'invention de la voiture, tait-ce leur faute ? Nous sommes passs  l're de la musique sous forme de fichiers et accessible  presque tout moment en ligne, il suffit de taper un titre sous google pour avoir une vido youtube du clip. Dans ce contexte, pourquoi acheter ? Il ne reste que quelques cas marginaux : ipods verouills, consommateurs respectueux, etc. Les CD taient vous  disparatre et il n'est pas tonnant que les majors musicales et les gros artistes cherchent  combattre le piratage, si douteux soient leurs moyens : c'est leur meilleure perspective d'avenir, sinon la seule.

Et le comble est que, pourtant, pour la musique, il existe une offre en ligne. Certes incomplte : il n'y a plus de bon service sur abonnement. Mais, Deezer & co,  l'introduction de leurs services payants, avaient des offres satisfaisantes pour la plupart des consommateurs (bien que non-concurrentielles avec youtube & co), c'est seulement par la suite que les ayant-droits ont retir les morceaux, parce que ce n'tait pas rentable pour eux.





> Et une bonne part d'entre eux tlcharge illgalement...


Tu donnais 1.6 milliards d'internautes, MU n'annonait que 50 millions de visiteurs quotidiens (non-uniques et dont une bonne part pris sur la tlvision). Le piratage en ligne est essentiellement occidental et encore plus rpandu en France.




> Effectivement, il y a les transports aussi !


a aussi c'est un cot insignifiant. Par rapport au problme que tu nonais (possibilit de vendre des produits qui se vendent peu sur les marchs en ligne), le seul facteur important est qu'un distributeur physique ne va pas remplir ses bacs avec des produits qui ne se vendent pas, ce n'est pas rentable pour lui. Et si le fond de ton argument tait correct, tu comprendras que les perspectives de gain sont de toute faon marginales.




> Peut-tre suis-je trop optimiste quant au potentiel d'une autre conomie du numrique sur Internet mais pourquoi mes contradicteurs ne pourraient-ils pas tre dans l'excs inverse ?


Si par contradicteurs tu entends ceux qui se sont exprims ici, ils ont avant tout avanc des hypothses pour comprendre pourquoi l'industrie agissait comme elle le fait malgr leurs problmes et les cohortes d'tudes de march qu'ils ralisent pour valuer l'intrt des possibles alternatives. Toi tu es parti du postulat que cette industrie faisait tout de travers, tout en dmontrant de grosse lacunes dans la comprhension de leur modle conomique.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Si les marchaux-ferrants ont disparu aprs l'invention de la voiture, tait-ce leur faute ?


La mcanique n'tait pas leur mtier. Quelque soit le mode de consommation, les mthodes de production des films ou de la musique n'ont aucune raison de changer, et la demande est plus prsente que jamais, quand plus personne ne voulait de chevaux  l'arriv de la voiture.




> Nous sommes passs  l're de la musique sous forme de fichiers et accessible  presque tout moment en ligne, il suffit de taper un titre sous google pour avoir une vido youtube du clip.


YouTube est rentable, ou le sera bientt. Devrait-on le fermer, comme MegaUpload, ou le faire participer au financement des crateurs ?




> Dans ce contexte, pourquoi acheter ? Il ne reste que quelques cas marginaux : ipods verouills, consommateurs respectueux, etc. Les CD taient vous  disparatre et il n'est pas tonnant que les majors musicales et les gros artistes cherchent  combattre le piratage, si douteux soient leurs moyens : c'est leur meilleure perspective d'avenir, sinon la seule.


Donc c'est le CD, puis, au vu des courbes, la faillite... ou Deezer & co, en pleine croissance.
Quelques chiffres (pour 2010).
D'autres chiffres : + 32 % pour le tlchargement en 2010 !




> Et le comble est que, pourtant, pour la musique, il existe une offre en ligne. Certes incomplte : il n'y a plus de bon service sur abonnement. Mais, Deezer & co,  l'introduction de leurs services payants, avaient des offres satisfaisantes pour la plupart des consommateurs (bien que non-concurrentielles avec youtube & co), c'est seulement par la suite que les ayant-droits ont retir les morceaux, parce que ce n'tait pas rentable pour eux.


Parce que se faire pirater massivement, c'est plus rentable ?
Il s'agit de leur seule porte de sortie  long terme et ils plombent les offres existantes comme ils ont plomb Jiwa.
C'est pour cela que je met en doute leur vision  long terme.
De plus, l'tat franais n'aide pas vraiment.




> Tu donnais 1.6 milliards d'internautes, MU n'annonait que 50 millions de visiteurs quotidiens (non-uniques et dont une bonne part pris sur la tlvision). Le piratage en ligne est essentiellement occidental et encore plus rpandu en France.


Il me semble que c'tait 50 millions de visiteurs uniques par jour. Aussi, les clients de MegaUpload n'tait les mme 50 millions chaque jour et il existe heureusement beaucoup d'autres manires de tlcharger. Mais je ne connais pas tous les chiffres et te fais donc confiance quant au caractre occidental de la pratique. Reste que c'est l'industrie elle mme qui nous parle sans cesse de l'norme manque  gagner.




> Et si le fond de ton argument tait correct, tu comprendras que les perspectives de gain sont de toute faon marginales.


A court terme, peut-tre, a plus long terme, je ne suis pas certain qu'ils aient le choix.




> Si par contradicteurs tu entends ceux qui se sont exprims ici, ils ont avant tout avanc des hypothses pour comprendre pourquoi l'industrie agissait comme elle le fait malgr leurs problmes et les cohortes d'tudes de march qu'ils ralisent pour valuer l'intrt des possibles alternatives. Toi tu es parti du postulat que cette industrie faisait tout de travers, tout en dmontrant de grosse lacunes dans la comprhension de leur modle conomique.


Ce n'est pas mon postulat mais ma conclusion. Leur modle conomique priclite dj, eux mme le constate chaque anne.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Quelques chiffres IPSOS de 2009, forts intressants.

Musique: le numrique a compens les pertes des CD en juillet [2011]
(Il faudra leur rappeler qu'un CD c'est aussi du numrique...)

----------


## Acropole

> Si les marchaux-ferrants ont disparu aprs l'invention de la voiture, tait-ce leur faute ?


Juste pour info, les marchaux-ferrants n'on pas disparus. Ils sont mme plus nombreux qu'au moyen ge.
L'quitation est l'un des sports les plus pratiqus en France et est devenu trs abordable. Il y'a des centaines de clubs en France avec au moins une dizaine de chevaux  ferrer tous les deux mois.

----------


## x2011

Des gens veulent poursuivre le FBI!

Des donnes seraient sur les serveurs de Megaupload.

Voici l'article:  http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...e-plainte.html

----------


## DonQuiche

> Juste pour info, les marchaux-ferrants n'on pas disparus. Ils sont mme plus nombreux qu'au moyen ge.


Bien sr, ils n'ont pas tout  fait disparu. Mais la population est aujourd'hui cent fois plus leve qu'au moyen-ge et ils sont bien moins nombreux qu'en 1900.




> Ce n'est pas mon postulat mais ma conclusion. Leur modle conomique priclite dj, eux mme le constate chaque anne.


Ce qui n'implique pas pour autant qu'un autre modle conomique plus lucratif est possible.

----------


## grafikm_fr

> Des gens veulent poursuivre le FBI!
> 
> Des donnes seraient sur les serveurs de Megaupload.
> 
> Voici l'article:  http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...e-plainte.html


Tel que je comprends le truc, en cas de saisie des serveurs et des noms de domaine, l'ensemble des choses saisies est plac sous contrle de la justice jusqu' la fin du procs, aprs quoi le propritaire, si pas coupable, peut les rcuprer. Et toutes les autres plaintes (surtout civiles) doivent attendre la fin du procs pnal pour tre examines.

Donc malheureusement, je crains que ce soit un peu rap pour les propritaires de donnes (surtout que, encore une fois, le FBI n'est que le parti ayant men l'enqute, la dcision de forfeiture ayant t prise par un grand jury).

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Megaupload : les donnes des utilisateurs pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes*
* partir 2 fvrier*

*Mise  jour du 30/01/2012, par Hinault Romaric*


Les donnes des utilisateurs du site de partage de fichiers MegaUpload dont les serveurs et les noms de domaine avaient t saisis par le FBI seraient en danger.

Dans un document  ajout au dossier par le procureur de Virginie, et relay par lAssociated Press, les donnes du site pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes jeudi prochain 2 fvrier.

Pour cause, MegaUpload avait dlgu le stockage des millions de fichiers hbergs  des socits tierces quil payait.  Le site dont les avoirs auraient t gels par les autorits amricaines ne dispose plus de ressources financires pour payer ces prestataires.

De ce fait, les socits de stockage Carpathia Hosting et Cogent Communications pourraient commencer  procder au nettoyage de leurs serveurs ds le mois prochain et dtruire dfinitivement les fichiers des utilisateurs de Megaupload

Selon le document, le gouvernement amricain a pu copier certaines donnes des serveurs, mais il na pas pu saisir les serveurs  sur lesquels elles taient stockes. Lexcution de son mandat de perquisition ne lui permet plus daccder  ces informations. Cest dsormais  ces deux entreprises de dcider du sort de ces donnes.

Ian Rothken lun des avocats de MegaUpload a dclar que la socit travaille en collaboration avec le procureur pour viter que les fichiers ne soient effacs. Selon lui, ce sont des donnes de prs de 50 millions dutilisateurs du service qui sont en danger


*Source* : Associated Press

----------


## Sheogorath

*Mise  jour du 30/01/2012, par Hinault Romaric*
Le site dont les avoirs auraient t gels par les autorits amricaines ne dispose plus de ressources financires pour payer ces prestataires.


Trs fort de la part du gouvernement amricain : "on a rien supprim des donnes de MU ! on a juste bloqu les sous des contrats de prestation..."  pour examiner les comptes attentivement bien entendu...

Mauvaise foi lgendaire des USA ++
Un certain Tim Cook a bien fait de dcrocher son tlphone un matin, avec ses potes les majors ils ont limins toutes concurrence de MegaBox dfinitivement. Mon avis humoristique (!) sur la question : http://9gag.com/gag/2157430 
Et aprs ils te vantent les succs en bourse d'Apple...  gerber.

----------


## bombseb

Qu'est ce qu'il vient faire l dedans Tim Cook ? T'es un adepte de la thorie du complot non ?

----------


## Sheogorath

> Qu'est ce qu'il vient faire l dedans Tim Cook ? T'es un adepte de la thorie du complot non ?


MegaBox aurait rapporter 90% des revenus aux artistes alors qu'iTunes tourne entre 8% et 14%. Les artistes auraient pu diffuser leur musique en s'affranchissant des majors et des 30 cts par chanson  1$ revers  Apple.
Juste avant le lancement de MegaBox, le FBI dbarque et ferme MU... hasard de calendrier ? l'enqute du FBI a commenc suite  l'annonce du la cration de cette future plateforme. L o Apple est trs fort, c'est dans la difficult de prouver cette manuvre. Aprs je suis pas fan de complot et compagnies, je dis juste que l'affaire MU a prouver l'efficacit des USA pour faire fermer un site concurrencent illgalement-lgalement Hollywood et 3 maisons de disques milliardaires, on peut penser qu'il y a part de protectionnisme du site iTunes galement dans la foule.

----------


## buggen25

> *Megaupload : les donnes des utilisateurs pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes*
> * partir 2 fvrier*
> 
> *Mise  jour du 30/01/2012, par Hinault Romaric*
> 
> 
> Les donnes des utilisateurs du site de partage de fichiers MegaUpload dont les serveurs et les noms de domaine avaient t saisis par le FBI seraient en danger.
> 
> Dans un document  ajout au dossier par le procureur de Virginie, et relay par lAssociated Press, les donnes du site pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes jeudi prochain 2 fvrier.
> ...


C'est une manire de resserrer l'eteau autour de cette plate-forme de partage. Les socites qui hebergent les donnes sont dans leurs droit de supprimer ses donnes, puisque megaupload ne pourra pas payer les frais d'hbergement. Mais bon je me demande qui va indemniser les detenteurs de compte premium ? l'industrie du disque et du cinma ? ou c'est un peu comme dans le cas de la faillite d'une banque personne ne sera indemnis.

a m'arrivait de regarder un film en streaming sur megavideo, je trouvais a cool, mais je me suis toujours pos cette question :

Comment font t ils pour m'offrir ce service gratuitement, ils prenait de l'argent sur ma connexion internet  ::aie:: ? 

Je sentais qu'il y avait un peu d'illegalit dans tout a, Mais a  quand meme pris presque deux ans pour arriver au departement de justice americain.

PS : R.I.P. Megaupload and Megavideo

----------


## DonQuiche

> MegaBox aurait rapporter 90% des revenus aux artistes alors qu'iTunes tourne entre 8% et 14%. Les artistes auraient pu diffuser leur musique en s'affranchissant des majors et des 30 cts par chanson  1$ revers  Apple.


Mais les artistes ne veulent PAS s'affranchir des majors ! Pourquoi s'affranchir des services d'une socit qui, certes, te prend 80% des revenus mais qui multiplie les ventes par cent au travers d'un formidable battage mdiatique  coup de millions de dollars ? Pourquoi crois-tu que Skyrock, NRJ, TF1 & compagnie diffusent *tous* les mmes artistes aux mmes moments ? Coup du hasard ? Parce qu'ils sont soudain tombs amoureux en mme temps de cet artiste ? Les artistes qui se vendent sont ceux pour lesquels il y a des millions de dollars de pub : si Universal claque beaucoup plus en marketing qu'ils ne font de bnfices, c'est parce que a leur rapporte plus que d'augmenter la part des bnfs.

Donc, oui, Megabox aurait revers 90% aux artistes inconnus qui ne vendent rien. En revanche, sur leur site on trouvait aussi en vente les chansons des artistes trs connus et avec lesquels MU n'avait aucun partenariat, ni avec eux, ni avec leurs labels. Et comme ces artistes ont sign un contrat leur interdisant de toucher directement les droits (puisque les majors ont investi des millions sur eux), ils n'auraient rien touch. Au final, MU aurait donc engrang 100% sur 99% des ventes et 10% sur le 1% restant.

Au mieux ils avaient l'intention de forcer les labels  signer avec eux afin de pouvoir monter industries de la musique et de la vido l'une contre l'autre. Mais leur but n'tait certainement pas de sauver le monde de la musique ou de se faire les aptres du commerce quitable, arrtons deux secondes de plaisanter. Ces mecs n'en avaient rien  foute des crateurs et c'est la raison pour laquelle ils faisaient tout pour ne pas supprimer les contenus copyrights de leur site sans rien reverser  qui que ce soit.

----------


## x2011

a se corse dans l'affaire megaupload et les anonymous.



http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...eglements.html

----------


## Acropole

> Megaupload : les donnes des utilisateurs pourraient tre dfinitivement supprimes


Merde, mme mon adresse mail ?
Comment je vais faire pour me fournir en viagra ?
LOL

----------


## Bluedeep

> a se corse dans l'affaire megaupload et les anonymous.
> 
> http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...eglements.html


Non, rien de nouveau. Juste un bon rsum de l'affaire sur ce lien, sans parti pris excessif; mais je n'y vois rien qui soutienne ton commentaire.

----------


## buggen25

> Merde, mme mon adresse mail ?
> Comment je vais faire pour me fournir en viagra ?
> LOL


MDR  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais bon je me demande qui va indemniser les detenteurs de compte premium ? l'industrie du disque et du cinma ? ou c'est un peu comme dans le cas de la faillite d'une banque personne ne sera indemnis.


Et pourquoi, devraient-ils tre indemniss ?
C'est un peu comme le gars qui utiliserait les services de trafiquants, en toute connaissance de cause, pour transporter ses colis classiques et des trucs illgaux, et qui, devant une saisie des marchandises, se plaindrait qu'il y avait aussi des trucs lgaux ! Je pense que a va bien faire rire les juges !  ::mouarf::

----------


## deathness

C'est oublier que Megaupload servait pas mal pour faire transiter des fichiers lgaux, pour tous les tudiants/profs qui partageaient leur notes. 

A mon sens, couper comme ils l'ont fait un site aussi connu est la marque d'un rgime de rpression digne de la core du nord.

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est un peu comme le gars qui utiliserait les services de trafiquants, en toute connaissance de cause


Le soucis la dedans, c'est que personne n'tait capable de dire que megaupload tait plus ou moins lgal que youtube, dl.free.fr, etc...

A part le fait qu'il ne supprimait pas assez vite les fichiers des ayants droits(et encore, qu'il supprimait le lien et non le fichier) ils faisaient la mme chose que les autres.

En quoi un utilisateur tait capable de juger de la fiabilit du service, a part en coutant des rumeurs.

A mon avis les USA vont se prendre une plainte des usagers a un moment.(que ca soit au niveau fdral ou sur une agence, etc..) pour des ddommagements.
Comme dit prcdemment des dizaines de fois, il n'y avait nul obligation de fermer TOUT le service directement.
laisser la possibilit aux gens de tlcharger sur megaupload pendant 2 mois, en bloquant l'upload ainsi que les sites accessoires(megavideo, porn, etc...) n'aurait rien cout aux ayants droits, ne leur aurait pas port un prjudice diffrent de celui dj enregistr, mais aurait eu le mrite de mettre la population du cot des autorits et d'viter nombre de procdures de justice.
Ils ont mal jou leur coup je pense.
On ne ferme pas le 10 eme site mondial sans quelques consquences.(et me rpondre qu'un grand jury fait ce qu'il veut, c'est tre naif pour le moins. le grand jury n'est convoqu que lorsque le procureur le convoque ou que le responsable a donn le feu vert pour la procdure. Et si le requrant ne demande pas la fermeture immdiate, le grand jury ne lui accorde pas.

----------


## buggen25

De toute faon la majorit des "oeuvres" qu'on partage c'est de la dobe, proteger les droits de "transformers 3" n'importe quoi, c'est comme la drogue en faite a a des effets nfastes pour le cerveau

----------


## Bluedeep

> De toute faon la majorit des "oeuvres" qu'on partage c'est de la dobe, proteger les droits de "transformers 3" n'importe quoi, c'est comme la drogue en faite a a des effets nfastes pour le cerveau


Ca t'a frapp aussi ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Sheogorath

> Mais les artistes ne veulent PAS s'affranchir des majors ! Pourquoi s'affranchir des services d'une socit qui, certes, te prend 80% des revenus mais qui multiplie les ventes par cent au travers d'un formidable battage mdiatique  coup de millions de dollars ? Pourquoi crois-tu que Skyrock, NRJ, TF1 & compagnie diffusent *tous* les mmes artistes aux mmes moments ? Coup du hasard ? Parce qu'ils sont soudain tombs amoureux en mme temps de cet artiste ? Les artistes qui se vendent sont ceux pour lesquels il y a des millions de dollars de pub : si Universal claque beaucoup plus en marketing qu'ils ne font de bnfices, c'est parce que a leur rapporte plus que d'augmenter la part des bnfs.
> 
> Donc, oui, Megabox aurait revers 90% aux artistes inconnus qui ne vendent rien. En revanche, sur leur site on trouvait aussi en vente les chansons des artistes trs connus et avec lesquels MU n'avait aucun partenariat, ni avec eux, ni avec leurs labels. Et comme ces artistes ont sign un contrat leur interdisant de toucher directement les droits (puisque les majors ont investi des millions sur eux), ils n'auraient rien touch. Au final, MU aurait donc engrang 100% sur 99% des ventes et 10% sur le 1% restant.
> 
> Au mieux ils avaient l'intention de forcer les labels  signer avec eux afin de pouvoir monter industries de la musique et de la vido l'une contre l'autre. Mais leur but n'tait certainement pas de sauver le monde de la musique ou de se faire les aptres du commerce quitable, arrtons deux secondes de plaisanter. Ces mecs n'en avaient rien  foute des crateurs et c'est la raison pour laquelle ils faisaient tout pour ne pas supprimer les contenus copyrights de leur site sans rien reverser  qui que ce soit.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi. 
Alors videmment que les Rihanna et autres Justine Bieber n'ont pas envie de s'affranchir de leur major, a leur rapporte beaucoup trop. 
Mais en dehors de l'ide de couper  l'hgmonie des Majors avec MegaBox, a permettrait  des artistes lectro, dance, dubstep, toute musique acoustique, ce qui ncessite une logistique lgre, de s'affranchir des coups d'iTunes et de labels etc. Alors oui, ces gens on peut tre un public de 50 000 gus en France, c'est pas des David Guetta mais MegaBox leur permettrait d'avoir un public international et immdiat. 
Par exemple une star du web qui fait des clips sur Youtube aurait pu vendre sa musique sans majors. 
Et je te parle de Star du web  la Rmi Gaillard (qui a des potes musiciens), ce gars  1 MILLIARD de vues en additionnant Youtube et Dailymotion. Et des stars du web avec 50 millions de vues sur Youtube, y en a des paquets, y en a des trs bons et il mettent leurs liens iTunes dans leur vidos. Ils auraient mis des liens MegaBox immdiatement  la sortie du site, attends 90% quoi !
 A la longue, MegaBox aurait t une sorte de GNU de la Musique, contre l'hgmonie de 4 maisons disques milliardaires. Free ne s'est pas fait en un jour, MegaBox aurait mis aussi un peu de temps  briller.
Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que les gars de MU ne respectaient pas les ayants droits. C'est vrai. 
Mais tout autre projet similaire  MegaBox sera tu dans l'oeuf c'est vident.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Par exemple une star du web qui fait des clips sur Youtube aurait pu vendre sa musique sans majors. 
> Et je te parle de Star du web  la Rmi Gaillard (qui a des potes musiciens), ce gars  1 MILLIARD de vues en additionnant Youtube et Dailymotion. Et des stars du web avec 50 millions de vues sur Youtube, y en a des paquets, y en a des trs bons et il mettent leurs liens iTunes dans leur vidos. Ils auraient mis des liens MegaBox immdiatement  la sortie du site, attends 90% quoi !
>  A la longue, MegaBox aurait t une sorte de GNU de la Musique, contre l'hgmonie de 4 maisons disques milliardaires. 
> Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait que les gars de MU ne respectaient pas les ayants droits. C'est vrai. Mais tout autre projet similaire  MegaBox sera tu dans l'oeuf c'est vident.


On se souvient aussi de KAMINI dans le genre...
Effectivement, il y a surement un march pour ce genre de personnes. 

Il y a surement quelque chose a faire la dessus. C'est tonnant que certains "gros" acteurs du march comme deezer ne soit pas encore sur l'ide depuis 1 semaines qu'elle est en ligne. En tant bien ractif, je suis sur qu'une premire beta pourrait tre disponible dans les labo r&d.
Un serveur de donnes, un paiement en ligne, une interface d'upload par artiste, ainsi que de rmunration, c'est pas non plus super complexe a mettre en place techniquement parlant. Je suis sur que 3 ou 4 potes pourrait faire ca en 1 week end dans un appart avec des spec faites sur serviettes en papier.

Le plus compliqu pour lancer l'affaire, c'est la notorit, ainsi que les contacts de publicitaires. Choses que des services comme deezer(ou autres) ont dj.  Si quelqu'un a tout ces contacts  disposition, moi ca me gne pas de bosser ce week end  :;):

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais en dehors de l'ide de couper  l'hgmonie des Majors avec MegaBox, a permettrait  des artistes lectro, dance, dubstep, toute musique acoustique, ce qui ncessite une logistique lgre, de s'affranchir des coups d'iTunes et de labels etc.


Deux remarques  cela. D'abord ce n'est pas une question de logistique au sens o tu l'entends mais une question de promotion : tu vas chez un gros label pour qu'ils te fassent connatre. C'est  dire qu'ils te fassent couter  des dizaines de milliers de journalistes qui s'intressent  ce style, qu'ils te diffusent sur des milliers de mdias et blogs afin de crer de l'vnementiel, etc. Et ensuite qu'ils te diffusent : qu'ils te placent dans des centaines de milliers de points de vente, du gros distributeur au petit disquaire, et sur des centaines de sites e-commerce. a, c'est de la logistique mais elle est la mme que tu fasses de la folk acoustique ou de l'lectro.

La logistique telle que tu l'entends,  savoir enregistrer proprement, tu peux y arriver par toi-mme en investissant un peu. Certes tu n'auras pas le top du top, tu feras peut-tre l'arrangement toi-mme, mais ce n'est pas a qui pousse un artiste chez un gros label, c'est leur machine de guerre.




> Et des stars du web avec 50 millions de vues sur Youtube, y en a des paquets, y en a des trs bons et il mettent leurs liens iTunes dans leur vidos. Ils auraient mis des liens MegaBox immdiatement  la sortie du site, attends 90% quoi !


Bon, d'abord, les 50 millions de vues, ne poussons pas tout de mme. Le n100 musical de youtube cette semaine a eu au total 28 millions de vues dans son existence et apparemment les 100 premiers titres sont tous des daubes  la mode produites par des majors (vu la qualit des vignettes et dans la mesure o je ne connaissais aucun de ces noms en dpit d'une culture musical assez honnte). J'imagine que cela doit parfaitement coller  ce qui est diffus en ce moment sur MTV & co.

Mais quand bien mme un type atteindrait les 50M vues, quel est le taux de conversion ? C'est  dire le rapport entre le nombre de vues et le nombre de singles  1 vendus ? Aucune ide mais le n100 avec ses 28 millions de vues n'a dj que 128k votes positifs alors qu'un vote ne cote rien. Alors disons 12k ventes pour tre gentil. A raison de 90% a lui fait du 11k$ gagns depuis la mise en ligne il y a six mois, sachant qu'un buzz d'un jour dure rarement. A ton avis, une major lui aurait fait gagner combien en comparaison ?

Car faire couter gratuitement est facile, convertir en achat est difficile. Pour vendre, il faut d'abord matraquer : une radio comme Skyrock diffuse un titre 30  40 fois par semaine, peut-tre plus. Un ado va entendre le mme morceau une  deux fois par jour. Ses amis aussi vont l'entendre chaque jour et ils vont en parler entre eux, renforant mutuellement leur affection pour ce single. Et puis il faut aussi autre chose, un lment marketing bien travaill, quelque chose qui donne l'impression  notre ado de revendiquer des valeurs au travers de cet achat. Bref, ce qu'un label offre.

Dernier problme, la tranche qui achte le plus de musique numrique c'est celle des 50+. Ils psent 42% des ventes, alors que les 15-34 ne psent que 32%. Or les 50+ sont assez peu influencs par youtube et vont moins que les autres sur MU. Bref, Megabox se serait adress  des artistes indpendants  destination d'un public jeune, lequel public est aussi celui qui achte le moins et le plus sensible aux campagnes de promotion des majors. Entre un artiste anonyme cout une fois et que ses amis n'ont pas entendu et le dernier machin  la mode, o notre ado dpensera t-il son bl ?




> A la longue, MegaBox aurait t une sorte de GNU de la Musique, contre l'hgmonie de 4 maisons disques milliardaires.


La comparaison avec la GNU est franchement outrancire.  ::roll:: 
Et puis, bon, ce n'est pas le premier site de vente de musique en ligne, des sites pour indpendants il en existe dj des tonnes. Et si 90% c'est mieux que iTunes, ce dernier retourne tout de mme 70%, la diffrence n'est pas flagrante et l'audience d'iTunes dj large et bien tablie.




> On se souvient aussi de KAMINI dans le genre...
> Effectivement, il y a surement un march pour ce genre de personnes.


Oh ! Mais il y en a un : il a sign chez Sony-BMG. Ds que le clip a commenc  marcher la major lui a fait une offre et ils ont ensuite sorti le single.

----------


## Bluedeep

> La logistique telle que tu l'entends,  savoir enregistrer proprement, tu peux y arriver par toi-mme en investissant un peu. Certes tu n'auras pas le top du top,


Si c'est pour faire du MP3  la fin, est ce important  ::aie:: 




> Dernier problme, la tranche qui achte le plus de musique numrique c'est celle des 50+.


Amusant. Il me semble que pmithrandir affirmait exactement le contraire (ce qui me semblait peu vraisemblable au demeurant).

----------


## DonQuiche

> Amusant. Il me semble que pmithrandir affirmait exactement le contraire (ce qui me semblait peu vraisemblable au demeurant).


En fait, aprs vrification, c'est moi qui me suis plant.  ::aie:: 
J'ai lu la colonne reprsentant leur part dans la population au lieu de lire celle reprsentant leur part parmi les consommateurs. Les 50+ psent 42% de la population mais seulement 27% des consommateurs. Les 15-34 psent 32% de la population mais 48% des consommateurs. 
Source : SNEP.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Si c'est pour faire du MP3  la fin, est ce important


La quelit du mp3, on l'entends beaucoup quand on en discute entre pote, mais bizarrement, dans les tests en aveugle, y a pas beaucoup de monde qui voit la diffrence. Je crois que seul 10% des gens sont capable d'entendre les frquences supprimes a 128kbits... et quand on augmente la qualit ca augmente encore. 

Effet placebo...




> Amusant. Il me semble que pmithrandir affirmait exactement le contraire (ce qui me semblait peu vraisemblable au demeurant).


A pas moi je crois...(ou alors a l'insu de mon plein gr.

Je crois avoir lu que la tranche 15-24 etait ceux qui consommait le plus de musique, mais pas qu'ils en achetaient le plus(ce n'est pas la mme chose)

----------


## DonQuiche

> La quelit du mp3, on l'entends beaucoup quand on en discute entre pote, mais bizarrement, dans les tests en aveugle, y a pas beaucoup de monde qui voit la diffrence. Je crois que seul 10% des gens sont capable d'entendre les frquences supprimes a 128kbits... et quand on augmente la qualit ca augmente encore. 
> 
> Effet placebo...


Pour avoir fait l'exprience sur un systme audio de trs haute qualit, je peux te dire que n'importe qui aurait entendu la diffrence. Et pourtant je n'ai pas de formation musicale ou autre.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Pour avoir fait l'exprience sur un systme audio de trs haute qualit, je peux te dire que n'importe qui aurait entendu la diffrence. Et pourtant je n'ai pas de formation musicale ou autre.


C'est peut-tre du  la qualit du systme audio  :;): 

Cela dit, la formation n'a pas grand chose  voir la-dedans. L'coute des gens depend avant tout de particularits physiologiques. Aprs, je pense qu'il est assez evident qu'une personne ayant l'oreille absolue a plus de chances d'tre un virtuose du jazz et qu'une autre qui n'entend que trois sons diffrents dans une symphonie de Mozart n'a quasiment aucune chance de se lancer dans la musique classique; mais ce n'est pas leur formation qui fait cette diffrence mais plutot la diffrence qui les oriente vers des formations diffrentes  ::):

----------


## pmithrandir

Plusieurs choses entre en compte dans les tests : 
 - lchantillon de personnes (tu as peut tre une bonne oreille, ce qui n'a rien a voir avec tre musicien)
 - la qualit des enregistrements
 - les instruments utiliss (le violon est par exemple assez dur a reproduire)

Au final, il existe une diffrence de qualit, que l'on observe sur le papier, mais notre oreille n'est pas aussi prcise qu'on veut bien le croire. En plus, si vers 20 ans on a nos meilleurs capacits auditives, celles ci diminuent drastiquement avec le temps.

Bref, fin du HS sur le MP3

----------


## Sheogorath

> Bon, d'abord, les 50 millions de vues, ne poussons pas tout de mme. Le n100 musical de youtube cette semaine a eu au total 28 millions de vues dans son existence et apparemment les 100 premiers titres sont tous des daubes  la mode produites par des majors (vu la qualit des vignettes et dans la mesure o je ne connaissais aucun de ces noms en dpit d'une culture musical assez honnte). J'imagine que cela doit parfaitement coller  ce qui est diffus en ce moment sur MTV & co.
> 
> Mais quand bien mme un type atteindrait les 50M vues, quel est le taux de conversion ? C'est  dire le rapport entre le nombre de vues et le nombre de singles  1 vendus ? Aucune ide mais le n100 avec ses 28 millions de vues n'a dj que 128k votes positifs alors qu'un vote ne cote rien. Alors disons 12k ventes pour tre gentil. A raison de 90% a lui fait du 11k$ gagns depuis la mise en ligne il y a six mois, sachant qu'un buzz d'un jour dure rarement. A ton avis, une major lui aurait fait gagner combien en comparaison ?


Il n'y pas que du buzz sur Youtube, il y a des petits jeunes sortent des vidos hebdomadaire ou mensuelles et qui sont beaucoup vu. Il y a galement des vidos de types chronique qui prsente des sujets et ils mettent le son d'un ami et donne son nom  la fin ainsi qu'un lien pour se le procurer lgalement. Cf. Norman fait des vidos, sur Youtube ainsi que tout ses collgues.




> La comparaison avec la GNU est franchement outrancire.


Pas outrancire, j'ai dit une "sorte de". Au yeux du pquins moyens, Richard Stallman prchant  l'Eglise d'Emacs et Kim Dotcom qu'a fait perdre soit disant 500 millions aux majors a restera des gros Nerds, du genre incorruptibles dans un petit village. Certes, ils sont trs diffrents de personnalit, on ne saurait les comparer, je parle de lidologie qu'il vhicule. Stallman avec GNU et Kim Dotcom uniquement avec MegaBox (et pas ses bateaux, hlico et jet priv). Des gens qui crent ou tentent de crer une alternative  un systme dans l'hgmonie.




> Et puis, bon, ce n'est pas le premier site de vente de musique en ligne, des sites pour indpendants il en existe dj des tonnes. Et si 90% c'est mieux que iTunes, ce dernier retourne tout de mme 70%, la diffrence n'est pas flagrante et l'audience d'iTunes dj large et bien tablie.


Tu confonds deux choses ici, 90% pour l'artiste, et lui seul.
iTunes est a 30% pour Apple, le reste il y a les diffrentes couches de Major qui en rsulte de 8  14% pour l'artiste lui.
Un artiste avec un petit label aurait pu tre un  utilisateur de MegaBox en partageant les 90% de recette.




> Et puis, bon, ce n'est pas le premier site de vente de musique en ligne, des sites pour indpendants il en existe dj des tonnes. Et si 90% c'est mieux que iTunes, ce dernier retourne tout de mme 70%, la diffrence n'est pas flagrante et l'audience d'iTunes dj large et bien tablie.


Je vais faire une comparaison entre Itunes/MegaBox et SFR,Orange,Bouyges/Free Mobile. Voila, mme combat. Et l a serait l'artiste qui irait se jeter dessus, parce que toucher les gens aux portefeuilles est trs efficace.




> Si c'est pour faire du MP3  la fin, est ce important


Oui tu mix sur tes platines avec un logiciel DJ, tu sors du son suprieur  la qualit CD. Tu peux le mettre en coute libre sur ta page Facebook, mais pour le vendre auprs des jeunes (qui achte de la musique, si si) tu as pas le choix => iTunes.

Tu sembles parler comme si seul le buzz existait sur le net, mais les majors se rendent compte petit  petit que le Net par le bouche  oreille peut lancer un artiste et grce  ses revenus de youtube il peut "s'acheter" une crdibilit. 
Et pas un Major n'a investit 1$ sur lui. Facebook et Twitter sont ces publicitaires. Sa table de mixage et sa chambre sont son studio. Youtube est son moyen de diffusion. Tu ajouterais feu de MegaBox => l'quation est parfaite.
Puis l'argent qu'ils se font les artistes sur internet, ils l'utilisent pour pouvoir perdurer en investissant dans du matriel etc.
Tu compares le succs sur le Net  un buzz, je te conseille de regarder comment a se passe au Japon, une socit bien en avance sur nous sur de nombreux points. La dure de vie d'un artiste est trs courte, les gens se lassent vite, consomme beaucoup et vite (oui la 4G a bombarde bien). En 6 mois tu passes de pop star  chanteur de karaok. Les Majors suivent le courant, ils ont pas le choix. Ils misent sur l'phmre.
Et ce mode de consommation, on y va pas , ON Y COURT.
Cdt.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et puis, bon, ce n'est pas le premier site de vente de musique en ligne, des sites pour indpendants il en existe dj des tonnes. Et si 90% c'est mieux que iTunes, ce dernier retourne tout de mme 70%, la diffrence n'est pas flagrante et l'audience d'iTunes dj large et bien tablie.


As tu des sources ?
Celles que je trouve parle d'une rmunration comprise entre 7 et 9 cents / 1$ pour les ayants droits(dont environ 2% pour l'artiste)

http://www.chartsinfrance.net/actualite/news-76958.html

ca ressemble plus a ce dont j'ai pu entendre parl depuis des annes en plus, une rmunration de l'interprete de l'ordre de 1 a 2%(sauf grands noms qui ngocie vers 10% maximum s'ils ne s'autoproduisent pas.)

----------


## Bluedeep

> La quelit du mp3, on l'entends beaucoup quand on en discute entre pote, mais bizarrement, dans les tests en aveugle, y a pas beaucoup de monde qui voit la diffrence.


Comme on l'a dj expliqu 50 000 fois, la diffrence n'est pas dans la qualit mais dans la dynamique.
Ce n'est pas une question de frquence.
Tu ne peux pas restituer en MP3 la dynamique d'un orchestre symphonique (90 dB !!) , c'est tout.




> Je crois que seul 10% des gens sont capable d'entendre les frquences supprimes a 128kbits... et quand on augmente la qualit ca augmente encore.


Rien  voir, le problme avec le MP3 n'est pas l.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Il n'y pas que du buzz sur Youtube


Oui, il y a aussi des indpendants. Ceux qui peuvent tre vendus se retrouvent chez les majors o leurs gains seront multiplis par 100 et les autres restent o ils sont et peuvent gagner quelques milliers d'euros par an. Ils le font dj, MU aurait peut-tre amliore un tout petit poil la donne pour les secondes mais pas pour les premiers, au contraire.




> Certes, ils sont trs diffrents de personnalit, on ne saurait les comparer, je parle de lidologie qu'il vhicule. Stallman avec GNU et Kim Dotcom uniquement avec MegaBox


Mais il n'y avait pas d'idologie derrire, sinon celle de "chacun pour sa gueule, je vous ai bais". Il a cru pouvoir se planquer derrire des frontires juridiques pour se faire du fric alors qu'en tant que patron il tait parfaitement plac pour savoir que les produits qu'ils refourguaient gratuitement avaient cot des montagnes de fric aux ayant-droits. A ce compte-l les prisons sont remplies d'idologues !




> Tu confonds deux choses ici, 90% pour l'artiste, et lui seul.
> iTunes est a 30% pour Apple, le reste il y a les diffrentes couches de Major qui en rsulte de 8  14% pour l'artiste lui.
> Un artiste avec un petit label aurait pu tre un  utilisateur de MegaBox en partageant les 90% de recette.


Non, c'est toi qui ne comprends pas en reprenant benotement le discours marketing de MU : un artiste ayant sign chez une major n'a PAS le droit de toucher directement des sommes de MU, c'est contraire  son contrat. Seule la major est autorise  toucher cet argent pour en reverser ensuite une partie  l'artiste. Donc soit MU aurait vers aux ayant-droits, les labels, ceux-ci reversant ensuite 10%  18% du prix de vente aux artistes (8*9/7 et 14*9/7), soit MU aurait dclar qu'ils refusaient de verser aux labels et, puisque les artistes n'auraient pas eu le droit d'encaisser, MU aurait gard 100% des revenus pour sa gueule sur 99.9% des ventes tout en affirmant soutenir les indpendants.

Maintenant, aujourd'hui, si un artiste indpendant veut tre sur iTunes, il peut crer son propre label en cinq minutes sur Internet et se reverser l'intgralit des 70% qu'il percevra d'Apple (moins impts mais c'est vrai aussi des droits d'auteurs).

Au final, donc, avec MU a aurait t un poil mieux pour la poigne d'indpendants et, quant aux autres, ils l'auraient sans doute eu bien profond, comme d'hab avec Kim DotCom.




> Je vais faire une comparaison entre Itunes/MegaBox et SFR,Orange,Bouyges/Free Mobile. Voila, mme combat. Et l a serait l'artiste qui irait se jeter dessus, parce que toucher les gens aux portefeuilles est trs efficace.


Sauf que, petite nuance, Free paye ses fournisseurs, lui. MU ne payait pas les producteurs des contenus qu'il diffusait, a aide  tre plus comptitif.




> Tu sembles parler comme si seul le buzz existait sur le net, mais les majors se rendent compte petit  petit que le Net par le bouche  oreille peut lancer un artiste et grce  ses revenus de youtube il peut "s'acheter" une crdibilit.


Voyons ! Cela fait des annes que les majors recrutent ceux qui russissent sur le web. Et c'est gagnant-gagnant. Kamini n'a fait que 3 millions de vues sur Youtube et Dailymotion cumuls mais a vendu 500k singles. Conclusion : le web a certes amorc la pompe mais Sony-BMG l'a amplifie cent fois via les mdias traditionnels. 




> Tu compares le succs sur le Net  un buzz, je te conseille de regarder comment a se passe au Japon, une socit bien en avance sur nous sur de nombreux points. La dure de vie d'un artiste est trs courte, les gens se lassent vite, consomme beaucoup et vite (oui la 4G a bombarde bien). En 6 mois tu passes de pop star  chanteur de karaok. Les Majors suivent le courant, ils ont pas le choix.


Mais non ! Les majors crent ce courant !  ::mouarf:: 
Elles n'en sont pas les victimes, elles en sont les auteures : enchaner les tendances signifie plus de ventes et les artistes jetables ont des contrats moins avantageux. En plus tu peux les recycler dans le pr0n quand elles ont fini leurs carrires.




> As tu des sources ?
> Celles que je trouve parle d'une rmunration comprise entre 7 et 9 cents / 1$ pour les ayants droits(dont environ 2% pour l'artiste)


C'est une bourde dans l'article, il suffit d'y rflchir deux secondes : jamais les ayant-droits n'accepteraient de placer leurs titres sur le iTunes store  ce prix l. En ralit c'est bien 70% pour les ayant droits qui eux-mmes ne reversent qu'une petite partie aux artistes, gnralement value autour de 10% du prix. Bref, le partage des gains entre ayant-droits et artistes est du mme ordre que sur les CD. Et, comme je l'ai expliqu, a n'aurait pas chang avec MegaBox.

Source : ma mmoire,  l'poque o iTunes tait sorti. De toute faon, les dtails des contrats entre les labels et Apple sont secrets et la procdure de publication sur Apple est particulire et ne passe pas par un simple formulaire...

----------


## Sheogorath

> Mais il n'y avait pas d'idologie derrire, sinon celle de "chacun pour sa gueule, je vous ai bais". Il a cru pouvoir se planquer derrire des frontires juridiques pour se faire du fric alors qu'en tant que patron il tait parfaitement plac pour savoir que les produits qu'ils refourguaient gratuitement avaient cot des montagnes de fric aux ayant-droits. A ce compte-l les prisons sont remplies d'idologues !


L'action de Kim Dotcom n'as pas caus mort d'hommes ( ma connaissance), je pense tre sur le bon forum pour pouvoir dire qu'un dveloppeur par ses actions peut vhiculer une idologie, genre GNU, pro Windows, pro Mac, pro Linux et leurs anti respectifs. Sans le connatre, je pense qu'il tait anti-major et pour le partage des donnes. Mme genre que les motards autonomes qui payaient pas les pages. Alors oui c'est criminel, c'est du business de la copie illgale, ok. Peut-on taxer d'idologie ce genre de manire de penser ? 
Si je m'attache  la dfinition didologie qui suit : Systme d'ides gnrales constituant un corps de doctrine philosophique et politique  la base d'un comportement individuel ou collectif.
Philosophique : tout gratuit, pour tous, partout (tu paies le service d'hbergement et de mise  disposition), une culture gratuite en somme
Politique : anticapitaliste, contre l'hgmonie (amricaine?)
Comportement collectif : ses dirigeants puis ses utilisateurs acharns
On a bien un dbut d'idologie, elle me laisse rveur personnellement, mme si illgale et arrte, il lui manquait plus que le parti politique  ::aie:: 
Une idologie de prisonnier qui aurait besoin d'un buzz pour se lancer ? d'un major pour le matraquage marketing ?  la boucle est boucl  ::lol:: 




> Mais non ! Les majors crent ce courant ! 
> Elles n'en sont pas les victimes, elles en sont les auteures : enchaner les tendances signifie plus de ventes et les artistes jetables ont des contrats moins avantageux. En plus tu peux les recycler dans le pr0n quand elles ont fini leurs carrires.


J'ai entendu parler des ces artistes reconverties, si ce courant vient en Europe a sera plus dure d'implanter la dernire partie. cf Clara Morgane qui a fait du pr0n puis de la chanson.





> De toute faon, les dtails des contrats entre les labels et Apple sont secrets et la procdure de publication sur Apple est particulire et ne passe pas par un simple formulaire...


Et  ce niveau l, ils sont bien tranquille sur la concurrence... c'est bien les seules questions tabous sur l'argent aux USA.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Sheogorath
Il n'a pas caus mort d'homme, en effet : tout comme beaucoup de gens en prison, il s'est content de voler (les meurtriers et violeurs y sont une minorit en France). Et, oui, il a bien dmontr une idologie, comme je l'ai dj dit : vendre les biens des autres pour se faire du pognon.

S'il avait t un aptre du partage ou un libertaire, voire un anarchiste, il aurait mont son systme de faon trs diffrente. Des types comme Hendrik Breitkreuz, Bram Cohen ou Justin Frankel sont sans doute des idologues, ou peut-tre simplement des explorateurs, et je respecte tout  fait a. Kim Dotcom, lui, n'est qu'un type qui a vol pour mener la grande vie.




> On a bien un dbut d'idologie, elle me laisse rveur personnellement, mme si illgale et arrte, il lui manquait plus que le parti politique


Bouge pas, j'appelle Chirac, Tapie et Balkany, je crois que a va les intresser. Dommage que Frche soit mort. On peut peut-tre demander  Eric Woerth ?  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sheogorath

Eric Woerth c'est pas celui qui touchait les comptes de Mme L'Oral ?
parce que les 3 autres c'est des champions de la magouille option relaxer au procs.

Bien mal acquis ne profite qu'aprs !

----------


## x2011

Le site d'change RapidShare pourrait tre la prochaine cible du FBI.


Ici plus de dtails: http://mavieennumerique.blogspot.com...u-tour-de.html

----------


## MiaowZedong

> On peut peut-tre demander  Eric Woerth ?


[troll]
Lui il est innocent, c'est sa femme qui grait la fortune de Mme Bettancourt donc il n'y a ni conflit d'intrts, ni corruption. Pourquoi tu crois que les femmes ne sont plus des mineures  vie, pour les beaux yeux du fminisme peut-tre? [/troll]

----------


## buggen25

> Ca t'a frapp aussi ?


Ouais mais bon apparemment faut jamais dire a un informaticien que je n'aime pas transformers sinon il va le prendre mal, toute son enfance il  baign dans cet univers

ps : j'ai jamais regard transforms 3, ni ironman 2, et je n'ai pas cout le dernier single de rihana featuring david guetta, si ce n'est pas de la dobe tout a alors, je rectifie "dobe" a fait ringard "Je ne trouve pas que les uvres cinmatographiques et musicales cites ci-dessous soient des uvres artistiques majeures, soumises aux droits d'auteur"

Cordialement  ::oops::

----------


## Bluedeep

> ps : j'ai jamais regard transforms 3, ni ironman 2, et je n'ai pas cout le dernier single de rihana featuring david guetta, si ce n'est pas de la dobe tout a alors, je rectifie "dobe" a fait ringard "Je ne trouve pas que les uvres cinmatographiques et musicales cites ci-dessous soient des uvres artistiques majeures, soumises aux droits d'auteur"


En dehors du fait qu'on dit "daube", je suis totalement d'accord avec toi.

----------


## Neko

> Ouais mais bon apparemment faut jamais dire a un informaticien que je n'aime pas transformers sinon il va le prendre mal, toute son enfance il  baign dans cet univers
> 
> ps : j'ai jamais regard transforms 3, ni ironman 2, et je n'ai pas cout le dernier single de rihana featuring david guetta, si ce n'est pas de la dobe tout a alors, je rectifie "dobe" a fait ringard "Je ne trouve pas que les uvres cinmatographiques et musicales cites ci-dessous soient des uvres artistiques majeures, soumises aux droits d'auteur"
> 
> Cordialement


Un bon film c'est pas forcment un film ou il faut cogiter 3 heures pour le comprendre, une bonne musique c'est pas forcment une musique avec des paroles super profondes. a me fera toujours marrer ceux qui sont contre la musique ou les films dit "commerciaux", il semblerait que pour eux il faut forcment que ce soit "underground" pour que ce soit bien. Et a vous couter personne n'aime pourtant c'est ceux qui vendent le plus. Bizarre quand mme!
Et ben j'ai envie de dire arrtez d'avoir honte d'aimer ce que vous aimez quand bien mme c'est un film compltement con ou une musique avec des paroles dbiles. Vous prfrez les films d'auteur et les groupes tellement underground que dans 6 mois ils existeront plus et personne s'en souviendra ? A la bonne heure, mais arrtez de dire qu'un truc est une daube juste parce-que c'est commercial ou que vous aimez pas, qui plus est quand vous ne les avez jamais regard/cout.

----------


## bombseb

> ps : j'ai jamais regard transforms 3, ni ironman 2, et je n'ai pas cout le dernier single de rihana featuring david guetta, si ce n'est pas de la dobe tout a alors, je rectifie "dobe" a fait ringard "Je ne trouve pas que les uvres cinmatographiques et musicales cites ci-dessous soient des uvres artistiques majeures, soumises aux droits d'auteur"


Je ne sais pas si on peux appeller ca des oeuvres cinmatographique  ::aie::

----------


## casanabo

@Neko :
En mme temps, si tu commence  avoir de la considration pour  ce genre d'oeuvres, comment tu fait aprs pour snobber le reste de la population?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne sais pas si on peux appeller ca des oeuvres cinmatographique





> @Neko :
> En mme temps, si tu commence  avoir de la considration pour  ce genre d'oeuvres, comment tu fait aprs pour snobber le reste de la population?


Bien sr que ce sont des uvres cinmatographiques.
Personnellement, j'ai du mal  m'extasier devant un Picasso (mme de la marque aux chevrons  ::mouarf:: ).
Snobber ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur des gots musicaux, cinmatographiques ou autres est une marque de btise ! ::aie::

----------


## coshibe

Amusant ce dbat sur ce qu'est un bon film, mauvais film. 

Mais il y a un amalgame qui est fait beaucoup trop rapidement entre "un film que j'aime" et un "bon film". Le film qu'on aime prend en compte l'motion qu'on a ressentie, nos idologies et notre ouverture d'esprit. Tandis qu'un bon film se juge sur 4 gros critres : la performance theatrale(jeu d'acteur), la performance visuelle(facon de filmer, effets visuels/speciaux, prises de vues, etc..), la performance scenaristique(souvent la plus dure  bien faire) et enfin sur le sens du film(le message pass). 

Ainsi Transformers 3 est un bon film au sens visuel, les effets spciaux au cinema sont vraiment sidrants! Par contre pour le reste a laisse vraiment  dsirer...

Intouchable est tres fort au niveau du sens et du jeu d'acteur. par contre ( mon sens) le scnario n'est pas trs pouss et on n'a pas vraiment une grande performance visuelle.

Le seigneur des anneaux, lui va remplir les 3 premiers critres(JRR ayant deja rempli les conditions pour le scenario, et meme si on peut reproch le mauvais jeu d'acteur d'Orlando et son celebre : "Une diversionnn" on apprecie la prestation et je ne commenterai meme pas l'aspect visuel^^), quant au niveau du message pass on a les traditionnels tous unis pour etre plus fort etc... rien de bien original.

Et un film comme "into the wild" va remplir les 4. Meme si certains le trouveront un peu long/lent.


Quand on voit les rcompenses que ces films ont eu, on peut dire que ce sont de bons films, par contre tout le monde a le droit de dire qu'il n'a pas aim ou apprci. Je connais beaucoup de personnes qui n'aiment pas le seigneur de anneaux, mais qui reconnaissent aisment que c'est un film tres bien fait.

----------


## casanabo

> Bien sr que ce sont des uvres cinmatographiques.
> Personnellement, j'ai du mal  m'extasier devant un Picasso (mme de la marque aux chevrons ).
> Snobber ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur des gots musicaux, cinmatographiques ou autres est une marque de btise !


J'aurais peut tre du mettre des smiley dans mon prcdent message. Tant pis.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Snobber ne serait-ce qu'une personne sur des gots musicaux, cinmatographiques ou autres est une marque de btise !


Peut tre ....
Mais certains gots ne sont-ils pas galement une marque de btise ?  ::aie::

----------


## Golgotha

@coshibe




> Transformers 3 est un bon film au sens visuel, les effets spciaux au cinema sont vraiment sidrants!


Les effets spciaux sont bon, mais chacun aura a propre opinion du style visuel final, il n'est pas bon "par nature".

a serait trop "facile". Comment dfinir tous les critres  prendre en compte pour qualifier un film : tu en dfini 4 arbitrairement, mais ce n'est l que ton propre avis encore une fois.

Tout est relatif, il n'y  pas de bon ou de mauvais film, juste des films.

C'est pour cela que toute tentative de critique de l'art est vou  lchec, puisqu'elle ne vaux que pour celui qui la faite.

----------


## deathness

"Si l'uvre d'art plait a au moins une personne, c'est que l'uvre est russi"
(citation pas fidlement reproduite d'un artiste dont je ne retrouve pas le nom)

----------


## Hinault Romaric

*Megaupload: deux semaines de plus avant la suppression des fichiers des utilisateurs*
*LEFF lance MegaRetrieval pour aider les abonns*

*Mise  jour du 01/02/2012, par Hinault Romaric*

La suppression des fichiers des utilisateurs de Megaupload annonce pour demain a t reporte  deux semaines.

Ira Rothken, un avocat du site de partage de fichiers a dclar que les deux socits (Carpathia Hosting et Cogent Communications) charges de lhbergement de ses donnes ont dcid suite  un accord de garder encore les fichiers pendant deux semaines.

Ds lors, des efforts se sont multiplis pour aider les utilisateurs  rcuprer leurs fichiers. Du moins, ceux qui ont t identifis comme lgaux.

Cest le cas par lexemple de lElectronic Frontier Fondation (EFF), qui a entam une campagne afin daider les personnes utilisant lgalement le service  rcuprer leurs donnes en entrant en contact avec lorganisme pour explorer dventuelles voies lgales pour y parvenir.

En collaboration avec lhbergeur Carpathia Hosting, lEFF a lanc le site MegaRetrieval pour les utilisateurs amricains qui peuvent dores et dj envoyer leur demande de rcupration des fichiers.

Les ngociations sont par ailleurs en cours entre lavocat de Megaupload et le procureur fdral afin de parvenir  un accord  devant permettre laccs aux donnes utilisateurs juges lgitimes.

_Les choses sont entirement entre les mains du gouvernement qui peut librer les fonds afin que Megaupload puisse payer les couts dhbergement et la bande passante pour rendre les donnes des consommateurs_  a dclar Rothken  _A ce stade, nous sommes toujours optimiste que nous pouvons parvenir  un accord_ .

Cependant, tout accord sur la libration des fonds de Megaupload devrait passer par lapprobation dun juge. Donc, le flou rgne toujours sur lavenir des donnes des utilisateurs de Megaupload.

*Source* : MegaRetrieval , WSJ

----------


## coshibe

> @coshibe
> Les effets spciaux sont bon, mais chacun aura a propre opinion du style visuel final, il n'est pas bon "par nature".
> 
> a serait trop "facile". Comment dfinir tous les critres  prendre en compte pour qualifier un film : tu en dfini 4 arbitrairement, mais ce n'est l que ton propre avis encore une fois.
> 
> Tout est relatif, il n'y  pas de bon ou de mauvais film, juste des films.
> 
> C'est pour cela que toute tentative de critique de l'art est vou  lchec, puisqu'elle ne vaux que pour celui qui la faite.


En effet je dfinis 4 critres arbitrairement mais qui sont le plus souvent repris pour critiquer les films car ils reprsentent 4 tranches de mtiers dont on peut apprcier le travail. Mais je suis sur qu'on peut en trouver beaucoup plus. On n'aime le cirque ou non, mais on sait apprcier les performances difficiles comme telles. Ainsi dire d'un film qu'il est bon sur tel ou tel plan c'est surtout reconnaitre le travail de tel ou tel corps de mtier.

Naturellement tout est relatif sur l'aspect bon ou mauvais. Simplement ca se voit quand un scnario est brouillon, quand les acteurs sont mauvais, les maquillages mal faits. Meme si sur d'autres points le film peut tre excellent on doit pouvoir dire d'un film qu'il est bon ou mauvais au moins sur l'un ou l'autre plan. 

C'est un peu la mme chose que le dbat du beau. Le beau est subjectif, la recherche qu'il y a dans l'oeuvre peu malgr tout tre reconnu. C'est comme ca qu'un artiste a russi a faire exposer de la merde en boite...(authentique) Ce n'est sans doute pas beau(sauf pour cas tres particuliers) mais on reconnaitra l'audace malgr tout. 

Donc meme si Transformers 3 ne te semble pas beau, le niveau de ralisme des effets spciaux, tout comme la tempete de sable dans le dernier Mission impossible sont impressionnants et on peut apprcier le travail de ceux qui l'ont fait mme si le reste du film est nul. De la mme maniere je suis impressionn quand je vois ce que Peter Jackson arrivait  faire avec des tripes et du carton dans ses premiers films.

----------


## deathness

> Cependant, tout accord sur la libration des fonds de Megaupload devrait passer par lapprobation dun juge. Donc, le flou rgne toujours sur lavenir des donnes des utilisateurs de Megaupload.


Ben bonne chance pour rcup les donnes... Rien qu'en Amrique a risque d'avoiner les dizaines de millier de requte voire bien plus.
J'espre que la fondation a les reins solides.

Et je serai curieux de leur mthode pour juger de la lgitimit des fichiers...

----------


## Sheogorath

> Et je serai curieux de leur mthode pour juger de la lgitimit des fichiers...


En regardant le nom de l'archive et/ou en la tlchargeant ...  ::roll:: 
Bref un travail de plusieurs semaines rien que pour les USA ... on peut se brosser ici.

----------


## Golgotha

> En effet je dfinis 4 critres arbitrairement mais qui sont le plus souvent repris pour critiquer les films car ils reprsentent 4 tranches de mtiers dont on peut apprcier le travail. Mais je suis sur qu'on peut en trouver beaucoup plus. On n'aime le cirque ou non, mais on sait apprcier les performances difficiles comme telles. Ainsi dire d'un film qu'il est bon sur tel ou tel plan c'est surtout reconnaitre le travail de tel ou tel corps de mtier.
> 
> Naturellement tout est relatif sur l'aspect bon ou mauvais. Simplement ca se voit quand un scnario est brouillon, quand les acteurs sont mauvais, les maquillages mal faits. Meme si sur d'autres points le film peut tre excellent on doit pouvoir dire d'un film qu'il est bon ou mauvais au moins sur l'un ou l'autre plan. 
> 
> C'est un peu la mme chose que le dbat du beau. Le beau est subjectif, la recherche qu'il y a dans l'oeuvre peu malgr tout tre reconnu. C'est comme ca qu'un artiste a russi a faire exposer de la merde en boite...(authentique) Ce n'est sans doute pas beau(sauf pour cas tres particuliers) mais on reconnaitra l'audace malgr tout. 
> 
> Donc meme si Transformers 3 ne te semble pas beau, le niveau de ralisme des effets spciaux, tout comme la tempete de sable dans le dernier Mission impossible sont impressionnants et on peut apprcier le travail de ceux qui l'ont fait mme si le reste du film est nul. De la mme maniere je suis impressionn quand je vois ce que Peter Jackson arrivait  faire avec des tripes et du carton dans ses premiers films.


Oui, mais on peux faire tomber ton raisonnement en un seule exemple :

Je colle une scne de transformer, une scne du Discours d'un roi, en faisant en sorte d'avoir un message cohrent.. (a doit pouvoir se faire)

On a donc : 3/4 de tes critres de notation qui sont bonne, sans avoir un bon film.

Ce que je veux dire c'est que j'espre que si tout tes critres sont runi  100%, cela n'en fait pas un bon film pour autant, mais a peux en faire un...  ::D:  et inversement proportionnel  ::aie::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Les ngociations sont par ailleurs en cours entre lavocat de Megaupload et le procureur fdral afin de parvenir  un accord  devant permettre laccs aux donnes utilisateurs juges lgitimes.


Croisons les doigts, avec un peu de chances notre prsident pourra bientt remettre la main sur son discours de candidature et enfin se lancer dans la prsidentielle et sauver le triple A !
Pendant ce temps les recherches continuent au Fouquet's afin de retrouver la nappe sur laquelle tait crit le programme.

----------


## deathness

Mais enfin quel est cette fixation sur le fouquet???

Ils l'ont dit ce n'est qu'une petite brasserie populaire ou peuvent aller manger tous les monsieur et madame michu! 
Presque un Macdo quoi!  ::aie::

----------


## Tryph

petite rflexion sur le favoritisme:

- des "pirates" se servent de MU pour changer des fichiers illgaux, ce qui reprsente une perte d'argent pour des grosse boites dj pleines de thunes.
certains utilisateurs se servent de MU pour changer des fichiers tout ce qu'il y a plus de lgal, mais le prjudice caus par les un est trop grand et on ferme le site quitte  lser les utilisateurs "honntes". apparemment a parait normal pour beaucoup de dfenseurs du travail accompli...

- des pdophiles se servent de FB (entre autres) pour appter des jeunes filles et garons et pour briser leur vie au moment de la rencontre finale, ce qui reprsente potentiellement des vies gches pour des enfants innocents. certains utilisateurs de FB s'en servent pour raconter leur vie et mettre des photos de leur chien, ce qui est lgal. bref, on laisse donc le site ouvert... des vies seront encore brises mais bon... la vie est dure mon enfant...

certain vont bien entendu dire que a n'a rien  voir et pourtant il s'agit bien de 2 cas de sites mis  disposition des utilisateurs qui en font ce qu'ils veulent.
la fermeture (ou non) du site n'est question que de profits pcuniaires sans aucune considration d'humanit ou mme simplement de justice (j'entends par justice "ce qui est juste" et non "ce qui est dcid par le judiciaire").

pourquoi fermer les sites qui font perdre de l'argent  des socits et laisser ouverts des sites qui font perdre leur innocence et leur joie de vivre  des enfants?

[troll=off]

----------


## deathness

> petite rflexion sur le favoritisme:
> 
> - des pdophiles se servent de FB (entre autres) pour appter des jeunes filles et garons et pour briser leur vie au moment de la rencontre finale, ce qui reprsente potentiellement des vies gches pour des enfants innocents. certains utilisateurs de FB s'en servent pour raconter leur vie et mettre des photos de leur chien, ce qui est lgal. bref, on laisse donc le site ouvert... des vies seront encore brises mais bon... la vie est dure mon enfant...
> [troll=off]


Et que dire d'Internet ou tout pauvre petit bambin peut donc aller sur Facebook ou sur des sites x et perdre son innocence... Il faut interdire Internet!
Et quand je pense a tous ces jardins d'enfant et ces coles qui permettent aux pdophiles de savoir ou aller enlever les bambins, ils faut les fermer aussi!

J'espre qu'en rflchissant tu te rendra quand mme compte de l'ineptie de ton raisonnement.  ::roll::

----------


## Tryph

> J'espre qu'en rflchissant tu te rendra quand mme compte de l'ineptie de ton raisonnement.


y a justement aucun raisonnement, juste une constatation avec la mise en parallle de 2 comportements dviants sur 2 sites diffrents.

car si pour toi la fermeture de FB impliquerait la fermeture de l'internet en entier et des coles pour tre cohrent et avoir un effet; alors je me permet de t'informer qu'on peut changer des fichiers illgaux avec une cls usb, ou par une multitude d'autres moyens que MU... on peut enregistrer la tl, la radio... la fermeture de MU ne serait donc pas cohrente et inefficace selon toi...? alors pourquoi le fermer?
perso je suis d'accord avec a: c'est ridicule ou, plus prcisment, c'est du foutage de gueule.

et c'est encore plus ridicule du fait que pas mal de gens ou de socits ont pay pour faire une utilisation lgale du service propos.

jespre qu'en rflchissant, tu te rendras compte que c'est pas si inepte que tu voudrais t'en convaincre  ::roll:: 

la fermeture de FB n'radiquerait pas la pdophilie, tout comme la fermeture de MU n'radiquera pas l'change de fichiers illgaux.
ceci dit on dcide de fermer des sites qui permettent de faciliter l'change de fichier illgaux, mais on ne touche pas aux sites qui facilitent la tache aux pdophiles...
moi a m'interpelle...

----------


## DonQuiche

@Tryph
La diffrence rside bien sr dans le fait que MU tait avant tout utilis pour le piratage alors que Facebook est anecdotiquement pollu par des pdophiles. Ou, de point de vue lgal, que MU occasionnait de par son existence un prjudice suppos important alors qu'il n'en va pas de mme pour FB.

----------


## coshibe

> je me permet de t'informer qu'on peut changer des fichiers illgaux avec une cls usb, ou par une multitude d'autres moyens que MU... on peut enregistrer la tl, la radio... la fermeture de MU ne serait donc pas cohrente et inefficace selon toi...? alors pourquoi le fermer?
> perso je suis d'accord avec a: c'est ridicule ou, plus prcisment, c'est du foutage de gueule.
> 
> et c'est encore plus ridicule du fait que pas mal de gens ou de socits ont pay pour faire une utilisation lgale du service propos.
> 
> jespre qu'en rflchissant, tu te rendras compte que c'est pas si inepte que tu voudrais t'en convaincre 
> 
> 
> la fermeture de FB n'radiquerait pas la pdophilie, tout comme la fermeture de MU n'radiquera pas l'change de fichiers illgaux.
> ...



2 choses par rapport  ce que tu dis. 

Tout d'abord la fermeture de MU n'a en effet pas radiqu le piratage, toutefois il a grandement ralenti le mouvement. MU etait grace aux sites de referencements (comme Alloshowtv et autres) extremement simple  utiliser. On avait pas besoin de passer des heures pour trouver le bon lien (comme c'est le cas pour les torrents) on savait qu' 99,9999% le fichier etait clean. Du coup avec la disparition de ce site et de toute la communaut de rfrencement le piratage devient beaucoup plus compliqu et ca freine normment de gens. D'autant plus que le P2P s'apparente beaucoup plus  du piratage que le streaming dans l'esprit du grand public. le streaming c'est un peu comme la tl(en mieux) alors que le P2P c'est un "truc de hacker". Pour t'en convaincre cherche un peu les stats concernant l'utilisation du P2P et des torrents et constate leur baisse d'utilisation depuis l'apparition de MU.

Quant au probleme de FB, c'est tout autre. Il y a une relle drive de l'exposition des donnes prives. Mais toi tu l'abordes sous l'angle pedophilie, ca merite presque un point Godwin. avant Facebook il yavait les salons de tchat, c'etait pire encore parce que c'etait de petites communeaut non surveilles. Si les parents font bien leur travail, un enfant ne devrait pas se confier sur internet, ou du moins pas de donnes precises. Mais quoi qu'il en soit les pedophiles se servent de FB pour agir ce que n'incite pas M.Z.. Tandis que MU incitait tres fortement  la consommation d'oeuvres pirates...

Il ya une enooorme nuance.

----------


## Tryph

> Quant au probleme de FB, c'est tout autre. Il y a une relle drive de l'exposition des donnes prives. Mais toi tu l'abordes sous l'angle pedophilie, ca merite presque un point Godwin.


tous les pdophiles ne sont pas nazis hein... je vois pas bien le rapport avec Godwin l.
et puis la pdophilie ce n'est que ce qui heurte le plus les gens, mais on peut aussi parler des passages a tabac organiss grace  FB, les apro gants menant  des coma thyliques, etc...




> avant Facebook il yavait les salons de tchat, c'etait pire encore parce que c'etait de petites communeaut non surveilles.


avant MU il y avait napster, winmx, kazaa, imesh, hamachi, emule, bittorrent, le disquette vierge, la cassette vierge, le CD vierge, le DVD vierge, la cl USB, le disque dur externe, etc...
t'es certain que FB est si surveill que a...?
ils modrent a posteriori sur rclamation mais y a aucun contrle a priori en fait.




> Si les parents font bien leur travail, un enfant ne devrait pas se confier sur internet, ou du moins pas de donnes precises.


si les industries musicales et cinmatographiques taient moins gourmandes, y aurait moins de piratage.
mais quand t'auras des enfants tu te rendras compte que c'est pas possible de contrler tout ce qu'ils font.




> Mais quoi qu'il en soit les pedophiles se servent de FB pour agir ce que n'incite pas M.Z.. Tandis que MU incitait tres fortement  la consommation d'oeuvres pirates...


MU ne m'a jamais incit  tlcharger du contenu illgal en fait.
en revanche j'ai rgulirement des incitations  remplir mon profile FB plus prcisment pour me rendre plus facilement identifiable pour les annonceurs ou d'ventuelles autres formes de prdateurs.




la grande diffrence entre ces 2 cas est pour moi que:
- dans un cas on a juste une grosse industrie qui "perd" un peu d'argent et qui n'est pas en danger
- dans l'autre cas on a des consquences qui peuvent tre trs grave...

aprs c'est une question de priorit: la bourse ou la vie...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> t'es certain que FB est si surveill que a...?
> ils modrent a posteriori sur rclamation mais y a aucun contrle a priori en fait.


Justement, c'est l que la difference se fait: MU aussi modrait  posteriori, mais avec beaucoup de mauvaise volont,  moiti et parfois mme pas du tout. Si FB modrait aussi mal les pedophiles et autres utilisateurs "dviants", Zuckerberg finirait arrt. 




> aprs c'est une question de priorit: la bourse ou la vie...


Les atteintes aux biens sont souvent punies plus severement que les atteintes aux personnes. Je ne vais pas dfendre a, mais la loi est ainsi faite. Tu risques moins  battre quelqu'un qu' le cambrioler.

C'est du mme acabit que star de la chanson vs boueur: on se passe plus facilement de stars de la chanson, pourtant l'boueur gagne quelques centaines de fois moins d'argent. 

Il y aurait plein de choses  redire  la faon dont fonctionne le monde, donc si vous avez un lien pour rcuperer son code source, dites-le moi  :;):

----------


## Rayek

> Justement, c'est l que la difference se fait: MU aussi modrait  posteriori, mais avec beaucoup de mauvaise volont,  moiti et parfois mme pas du tout. Si FB modrait aussi mal les pedophiles et autres utilisateurs "dviants", Zuckerberg finirait arrt.


Qui dit qu'il mettait de la mauvaise volont ? Les majors ?
Je trouve quand mme cet argument bancale, la seule preuve, c'est la parole de ces derniers  ::?:

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Qui dit qu'il mettait de la mauvaise volont ? Les majors ?
> Je trouve quand mme cet argument bancale, la seule preuve, c'est la parole de ces derniers


Non, le FBI qui affirme avoir trouv des fichiers soi-disant supprims il y a plus d'un an sur leurs serveurs (cf. le news d'origine et les liens fournis), plus des emails internes o Kim Dotcom demande  ses employs de ne pas trop supprimer de liens. Cf. le news d'origine et les liens qui vont avec. 

Ils ont quand mme pass un an  rassembler des preuves contre MU.

----------


## deathness

> Non, le FBI qui affirme avoir trouv des fichiers soi-disant supprims il y a plus d'un an sur leurs serveurs (cf. le news d'origine et les liens fournis), plus des emails internes o Kim Dotcom demande  ses employs de ne pas trop supprimer de liens. Cf. le news d'origine et les liens qui vont avec. 
> 
> Ils ont quand mme pass un an  rassembler des preuves contre MU.


Le dossier du FBI est extrmement bien fourni. Et bon, dans le mme temps c'tait pas trs dur de le remplir. MegaUpload tait massivement utilis pour le piratage de masse. Et les mails entre dirigeant sont accablants. A moins d'un miracle genre vice de procdure, les dirigeants vont prendre cher.  ::aie:: 

Mais je suis convaincu que cela ne ralentira pas le piratage de masse plus de quelque semaines, si cela l'a effectivement ralenti! La lenteur et la lourdeur de la justice pnalise fortement ces dmarches.  ::lol::

----------


## Bluedeep

> Qui dit qu'il mettait de la mauvaise volont ? Les majors ?
> Je trouve quand mme cet argument bancale, la seule preuve, c'est la parole de ces derniers


On sent que t'as tudi de prs le dossier ................. ::roll:: .

----------


## Rayek

> On sent que t'as tudi de prs le dossier ..................


Merci pour ta remarque qui ne sert strictement  rien surtout quand il y a une gentille personne qui prend le temps avant toi de montrer que je ne sais pas tous.

Enfin bon, dsoler de ne pas tout savoir , et dsoler de passer autre chose de mon temps qu' tudier  fond des dossiers comme celui la.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si vous suivez The good wife, le dernier pisode tait assez sympa puisqu'il mettait en avant le concept du grand jury. (suivre les sries en direct, rien de mieux pour coller a l'actualit / calendrier)

Pour rsumer, plusieurs choses  relever : 
 - un grand jury est la pour approuver la procdure, il ne rfute celle ci que rarement.(on parle de 99.9% tout de mme... mais il semble que ces procdure mnent  98%  une condamnation finale, mais pas obligatoirement pour les fait initialement reprochs)
 - Seule l'accusation peut exposer son point de vue devant un grand jury. Rien ne permet  l'accus de se dfendre, il n'est mme pas obligatoirement prsent lors de cette affaire.

Donc, faire tout un foin de cela, c'est assez inutile. Pour le moment, il n'y a eu aucun moment ou la dfense a pu emmtre son point de vue, dfendre ses arguments ou dmolir l'accusation.

On ne sait dailleur toujours pas si procs il y aura aux USA.(l'extradition n'es pas encore prononce).

Pour l'ide saugrenue comme quoi les lien fournit sur megaupoload taient clean, c'est je pense assez faux. Lorsque je voulais des films de qualit, j'allais toujours sur thepiratebay parce qu'avec les commentaires, la taille, et les infos techniques fournies on a souvent de meilleures surprises.

----------


## micka025

> Pour l'ide saugrenue comme quoi les lien fournit sur megaupoload taient clean, c'est je pense assez faux. Lorsque je voulais des films de qualit, j'allais toujours sur thepiratebay parce qu'avec les commentaires, la taille, et les infos techniques fournies on a souvent de meilleures surprises.


Sur de bonnes board qui fournissent les liens MU tu as un sample pour te rendre compte de la qualit du mdias, la taille et les infos techniques. De plus tu as aussi les commentaires des autres utilisateurs ^^ enfin  ce qu'on m'a dit  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Visiblement, le FBI aurait eu raison, et le piratage, en prendrait un vrai bon coup derrire les oreilles. De quoi se poser des questions non ?

----------


## DonQuiche

Ton article expose une hausse de 50% des faibles ventes des sites de streaming (on parle d'un gain ridicule de 160k par an pour le streaming lgal en France), grandement explique par le fait que beaucoup de requtes portant sur le streaming ont d tre envoyes aux moteurs de recherche, ce qui a ncessairement accru le trafic des offres lgales.

A ct de a, le lien que je viens de donner montre une *explosion* du P2P depuis la fermeture de MU. 

Bref, non, le piratage n'a pas disparu, le streaming a simplement t remplac par le bon vieux p2p et, dans tout cela, le gain ralis par les plateformes lgales est trs marginal. Ce qui,  5 le film parmi un catalogue trs limit, n'est pas trs tonnant.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si on regarde les 2 courbes... c'est pas vraiment probants.

On voit un boom les 10 jours qui ont suivi, et puis une remise au niveau de la courbes (montante) prcdente.

Comme le conclu l'article, je pense qu'il faudra analyser si l'effet est visible sur le long terme, ou si : 
 - les gens ont juste essay(j'ai bien vu un film sur canal play pour etre sur de ne plus essayer...)
 - les gens ont pay en attendant de trouver l'alternative.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> Visiblement, le FBI aurait eu raison, et le piratage, en prendrait un vrai bon coup derrire les oreilles. De quoi se poser des questions non ?


J'aimerais bien voir les chiffres de RapidShare...
Aussi devrions nous attendre que l'illgal se soit rorganis pour tirer des conclusions  plus long terme. D'ici l, il est vident que la tlvision (et _replay_) comme la (S)VOD rcuprerons une petite partie clients de MegaUpload, et si cela devait inciter l'industrie  ralentir un peu moins leurs dveloppements, tant mieux, mais, au vu de son actuelle politique, rien est moins sr.

----------


## eric.c

> C'est du mme acabit que star de la chanson vs boueur: on se passe plus facilement de stars de la chanson, pourtant l'boueur gagne quelques centaines de fois moins d'argent.


A graver au fronton de la SACEM et  celui d'Hadopi  ::ccool::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Il faut aussi remarquer le nombre de sites de partages illgaux qui ont ferm d'eux mmes aprs l'action du FBI sur MU !

Je pense que a montre que la rpression peut-tre efficace contre le piratage.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Il faut aussi remarquer le nombre de sites de partages illgaux qui ont ferm d'eux mmes aprs l'action du FBI sur MU !
> 
> Je pense que a montre que la rpression peut-tre efficace contre le piratage.


Mme chose, ils ferment... pour faire quoi ?

Si on les compare a megaupload, ils ont en caisses  quelques millions de dollar, de quoi prendre une retraite dore, ou lancer n'importe quel projet informatique sur une base nouvelle.
Dmocratiser un protocole torrent anonyme, des rseaux VPN rapides, etc...

Tout cela on peut l'imaginer sans avoir encore le recul necessaire.

----------


## deathness

> Il faut aussi remarquer le nombre de sites de partages illgaux qui ont ferm d'eux mmes aprs l'action du FBI sur MU !
> 
> Je pense que a montre que la rpression peut-tre efficace contre le piratage.


Ce n'est pas exactement le cas. L'action du FBI leur a montr les erreurs que MegaUpload a fait. 

Donc ces sites ont choisi une nouvelle stratgie:
Ils ferment et ensuite ils crent une nouvelle socit qui ne fonctionnera pas de la mme manire et dont on ne pourra pas retenir les mme grief que contre megaupload. a passe par exemple par des serveurs localis uniquement dans certains pays.

Et c'est logique: ils ont dj tout un systme qui marche, ils vont pas s'arreter comme a. Juste se rendre plus intouchable.

Et pour s'en rendre compte, il n'y a qu' compter les nouveaux sites d'hbergement qui ont ouvert depuis!

----------


## DonQuiche

> Ce n'est pas exactement le cas. L'action du FBI leur a montr les erreurs que MegaUpload a fait. 
> 
> Donc ces sites ont choisi une nouvelle stratgie:
> Ils ferment et ensuite ils crent une nouvelle socit qui ne fonctionnera pas de la mme manire et dont on ne pourra pas retenir les mme grief que contre megaupload. a passe par exemple par des serveurs localis uniquement dans certains pays.


Non, on se fiche de l'emplacement des serveurs, a n'a rien  voir avec les possibilits de poursuite ou de blocage.
* Si un citoyen amricain peut tlcharger du contenu depuis un site, la justice amricaine considre qu'il tombe sous sa coupe ! Et ce que les serveurs soient  Washington ou au Guana.
* Les USA peuvent bloquer tous les sites .com et .net, au niveau de l'IP elle-mme (pas des DNS) et ce o que soient bass les serveurs.

En somme, le minimum pour qu'un site de streaming se remette en place, c'est :
* Qu'il refuse les connexions en provenance des USA, ce qui reprsente quand mme une belle part du march publicitaire (un auditeur amricain rapporte plus qu'un auditeur chinois). Ou,  la rigueur, que ses propritaires restent en permanence dans des pays qui refuseraient d'extrader un de leurs ressortissants vers les USA (Core du Nord, Iran, etc) ou qui ne sanctionnerait pas le piratage (ce qui, vu les accords OMC, doit tre trs rare)... jusqu'au jour o un accord sera sign.
* Le point prcdent s'tendra peut-tre bientt  tous les pays signataires de l'ACTA. Donc un site ne serait en scurit que s'il refusait les connexions de tous ces pays, dont le ntre, et que ses propritaires et les serveurs rsidaient hors-zone ACTA.
* Le site ne doit pas tre en .com ou .net : les USA peuvent unilatralement bannir ces sites du web  tout moment, les rendant mme inaccessibles via leur IP. Encore une fois, ceci est vrai o que les serveurs soient situs dans le monde.

Pour ma part j'ai bien l'impression que le streaming est mort malgr la profusion de petits wannabes. Sauf peut-tre en Chine et pour les chinois exclusivement.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ou,  la rigueur, que ses propritaires restent en permanence dans des pays qui refuseraient d'extrader un de leurs ressortissants vers les USA (Core du Nord, Iran, etc)


Euh ... drole d'exemple ... et assez inutile : la pluspart des pays n'extradent pas leurs ressortissants SAUF les pays de Common Law ( UK et tout ce qui ressort du CommonWealth en gros).

Une des rares exceptions  cela sont les "extraditions" intra-europennes", il s'agit dans ce cas d'un accord multilatral qui ne concernent pas tous les pays de l'Union.

----------


## pmithrandir

Donquichotte, tu dis que le site ne sera pas en scurit, mais il risque quoi exactement ?
De voir son IP bannie ?

En tant qu'informaticien, on sait pertinemment que si on te coupe laccs a un DNS, il suffit de se mettre sur un autre NDS etranger qui a toujours l'adresse en mmoire.
Si on te coup laccs a l'ip, outre les proxy tu peux toujours, en tant que crateur crer des IP a la vole trs simplement et les localiser n'importe ou.

On peut essayer de bloquer le tout, mais avec les rseaux sociaux, les nouvelles vont vite et dans les 2-3 jours on retrouve facilement le lien vers le nouveau nom de domaine / ip.

En plus, si il te faut 10 minutes pour avoir une nouvelle ip  / nom de domaine, il faut des jours entiers de procdure pour les bloquer.

Au final, ces techniques ne sont pas applicable.

La seule solution serait de bloquer le serveur par attaque, mais c'est non seulement illgal comme action pour de nombreux pays(pas les USA je crois) mais en plus ca veut dire se declarer une guerre sans merci, avec des gens plus nombreux que soit et avec une puissance de feu bien suprieur.

Les USA ne dispose pas de millions d'ordi zombi pour attaquer par DDOS un site web, ou si c'est le cas, c'est illgal, donc ils vont le garder pour les cas de guerre relle.

----------


## Bluedeep

> * Le site ne doit pas tre en .com ou .net : les USA peuvent unilatralement bannir ces sites du web  tout moment,


Ainsi que .org

----------


## deathness

> Non, on se fiche de l'emplacement des serveurs, a n'a rien  voir avec les possibilits de poursuite ou de blocage.
> * Si un citoyen amricain peut tlcharger du contenu depuis un site, la justice amricaine considre qu'il tombe sous sa coupe ! Et ce que les serveurs soient  Washington ou au Guana.
> * Les USA peuvent bloquer tous les sites .com et .net, au niveau de l'IP elle-mme (pas des DNS) et ce o que soient bass les serveurs.
> 
> En somme, le minimum pour qu'un site de streaming se remette en place, c'est :
> * Qu'il refuse les connexions en provenance des USA, ce qui reprsente quand mme une belle part du march publicitaire (un auditeur amricain rapporte plus qu'un auditeur chinois). Ou,  la rigueur, que ses propritaires restent en permanence dans des pays qui refuseraient d'extrader un de leurs ressortissants vers les USA (Core du Nord, Iran, etc) ou qui ne sanctionnerait pas le piratage (ce qui, vu les accords OMC, doit tre trs rare)... jusqu'au jour o un accord sera sign.
> * Le point prcdent s'tendra peut-tre bientt  tous les pays signataires de l'ACTA. Donc un site ne serait en scurit que s'il refusait les connexions de tous ces pays, dont le ntre, et que ses propritaires et les serveurs rsidaient hors-zone ACTA.
> * Le site ne doit pas tre en .com ou .net : les USA peuvent unilatralement bannir ces sites du web  tout moment, les rendant mme inaccessibles via leur IP. Encore une fois, ceci est vrai o que les serveurs soient situs dans le monde.
> 
> Pour ma part j'ai bien l'impression que le streaming est mort malgr la profusion de petits wannabes. Sauf peut-tre en Chine et pour les chinois exclusivement.


Tu saisis mal le problme. Megaupload a ferm parce que le pays o tait ses dirigeants a collabor avec le FBI pour les arrter, et par la mme bloqu les fonds de la socit. 

Plus de fond pour payer les serveurs = plus de site. Si le FBI aurait bloqu juste le site, les ip voir le message de pmithrandir au-dessus.

Je pense que la principale erreur du dirigeant de megaupload est de s'tre montr au grand jour (et se dsignant par l comme une cible) et de n'avoir pas mesur les risques de rester dans un pays collaborant avec les USA. 

Et les dirigeants des autres sites comparable a MU ne feront plus la mme erreur et sont en train de crer leur site dans des pays comme la Russie (j'ai perdu le nom de ce nouvel arrivant bas la-bas qui se revendique comme le successeur de MU?).

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La seule solution serait de bloquer le serveur par attaque, mais c'est non seulement illgal comme action pour de nombreux pays(pas les USA je crois) mais en plus ca veut dire se declarer une guerre sans merci, avec des gens plus nombreux que soit et avec une puissance de feu bien suprieur.
> 
> Les USA ne dispose pas de millions d'ordi zombi pour attaquer par DDOS un site web, ou si c'est le cas, c'est illgal, donc ils vont le garder pour les cas de guerre relle.


C'est une vision un peu simpliste des choses. Les DDoS massives d'Anonymous font un peu oublier qu'il n'y a pas que le nombre qui compte dans ces attaques, mais aussi les comptences; il est possible d'utiliser des attaques plus sophistiques visant la couche TCP ou la couche applicative directement pour mettre hors ligne un serveur. 

D'autant plus que le gouvernment US--ou ses partisans inconditionels--a dj demontr qu'il est prt  jouer le "pas vu pas pris" dans les "gugurres" d'Internet. Voir par exemple les DDoS (source e.g.) contre Wikileaks: sans doute illgales, probablement l'oeuvre du gouvernement, mais bien sr sans condamnation ni responsable publiquement connu.

Certes Anonymous peut mobiliser massivement, mais pour des attaques peu sophistiques. Si un gros gouvernment autorise ses agents comptents  faire ce qu'ils veulent avec les PC et les connexions de ses agences, il a une grosse puissance de feu sans doute beaucoup mieux utilise. Et vu que des sympathisants d'Anonymous (et assimils) ont dj t arrts, on peut trs bien envisager des rafles massives si Anon deviennent un vritable problme.




> Donquichotte, tu dis que le site ne sera pas en scurit, mais il risque quoi exactement ?
> De voir son IP bannie ?


De ne plus pouvoir se rendre disponible en .com et .net (et je pense d'autres gTLD moins connues?), quelle que soit son addresse. On peut galement interdire  Google, Bing et autres (la plupart des moteurs de recherche tant Amricains) de l'indexer. Potentiellement aussi d'tre physiquement indisponible depuis l''Amrique du Nord ou toute connection transitant (physiquement) sur le sol US. 




Concernant l'impact de la fermeture de MU sur les ventes lgales: je pense que Don Quiche a bien rsum la situation, ce n'est pas si impressionant que a  court terme et sera au mieux une goutte d'eau dans l'ocan  long terme.

----------


## DonQuiche

@Bluedeep (sur les extraditions)
Tu es en ralit trs loin du compte.  :;): 
Les accords d'extradition sont une chose trs courante. La France a elle seule a de tels accords avec plus de cinquante pays. Et les USA en ont sign encore davantage.



@pmithrandir (sur le blocage inefficace).
Point technique tout d'abord, il ne s'agit pas d'un simple blocage DNS : les USA ont, via Verisign, la main sur la DB matresse de toutes les extensions cites. Une fois qu'elle est mise  jour, elle est reprise par tous les noeuds DNS. Le site devient alors inaccessible partout dans le monde. Et l'entit morale en question ne peut plus s'enregistrer en .com et autres.

Maintenant, tu considres que c'est peu prjudiciable. C'est comme croire que si Danone se renomme demain Ch'ti's yoghurt leurs ventes resteront les mmes. Oui, les gens les mieux informs, les plus connects, apprendront vite le changement de nom, et les principaux sites rfrenant les films dispos en streaming seront modifis dans les 24h. Nanmoins, il y aura un impact important sur la frquentation du site. Voil pourquoi je doute que les futurs sites de streaming se renregistrent avec ces extensions. 

Enfin, comme l'a mentionn MiaowZedong, il reste aussi le blocage dans les moteurs de recherche.



@deathness
Comme je l'ai dit, les USA ont des accords d'extradition avec de nombreux pays. La Russie est effectivement l'une des exceptions et elle n'est pas signataire d'Acta, ce qui mettrait donc les dirigeants d'une socit russe  l'abri, a priori du moins. Mais a reste un choix dangereux : si, au dtour d'une ngociation d'un contrat important, les USA manifestent leur irritation  l'gard de ce site et demandent, en cerise sur le gteau du contrat, que des mesures soient prises, les dirigeants de ce site pourraient bien se retrouver le lendemain en prison. Car si la Russie est plutt laxiste sur les problmes de proprit intellectuelle, elle a nanmoins sign des accords internationaux sur le sujet et n'hsite pas, de temps  autre,  mener quelques actions spectaculaires contre un site web ou une usine de contrefaon pour montrer sa bonne volont (simule ou non).

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce qui est drole, c'est que vous pensez .com .net dans un monde ou les monsite.jem'amuse.tagadatsointsoin est en cours de cration.

Vous tes old school  :;): 

Aprs, veri sign a jouer, et les pays ont dj ral. 
Si les USA jouent trop avec ce pouvoir, il va y avoir une alternative de cre trs vite par les opposants, qu'ils soient pirates, ou institutionnels.

Qu'est ce qui empche de crer un DNS qui est dconnect de verysign ? C'est juste un pari pas trop dur a tenir et pas mal de serveur a mettre en place. rien de mchant pour une mafia, ou une institution.


Si thepiratebay est pass en .se, c'est pas pour rien. (et encore la on a un domain rgionnal facilement attaquable, placez le en russie, ou aux bahamas et on rigolera...

De la mme faon, les DDOS sur wikileaks, c'est mignon, parce ce que c'est unique. Si ca se reproduit trop, les amricains vont se faire engeuler sur la scne diplomatique, et qui dit engueulade, dit perte de pouvoir sur le net.

Donc, il faudra m'expliquer comment vous fermez une socit qui a : 
 - des comptes en chine, aux caiman, aux bermudes ainsi qu'en suisse.
 - des serveurs ouvert en russie, a hongkong et dans plusieurs autres pays bien peu respecteux du droit de la proprit intellectuelle(donc site mme parfois lgaux sur place).

Vous pensez navement que megaupload est illgal partout, alors que l'on est mme pas sur qu'il soit illgal aux USA. (le procs nous le dira) ni en nouvelle zelande(ce qui pourrait bloqu l'extradition et librer pas mal de compte en banque).

Le droit international, ce n'est ni du droit amricain, ni du droit franais... c'est souvent rien du tout parce que personne ne peut le faire respecter.

----------


## Bluedeep

> @Bluedeep (sur les extraditions)
> Tu es en ralit trs loin du compte. 
> Les accords d'extradition sont une chose trs courante. La France a elle seule a de tels accords avec plus de cinquante pays. Et les USA en ont sign encore davantage.


C'est toi qui est trs loin du compte  :;):  . 
Il t'a chapp visiblement que* ces accords d'extradition ne concernent pas les ressortissants du pays qui reoit la demande*. Bref, la France n'extradera pas un Franais aux USA, mais y extradera ventuellement un Argentin qui se trouve sur son sol, par exemple, si les USA en font la demande. (en revanche,la France pourra extrader un Franais  en Espagne ou en Allemagne, mais il s'agit l d'un accord multilatral trs particulier entre certains pays de l'Union, ne concernant d'ailleurs qu'un certain nombre de faits rprims).

Seul les pays de Common Law acceptent de fait, parfois, l'extradition de leurs propres ressortissant (car la Common Law empche de facto de juger un crime ou un dlit qui n'a pas t commis sur le sol du pays en question,  cause des problmes de recevabilit de preuves).

Ou alors c'tait peut tre ta phrase qui tait mal tourne et que tu voulais dire "les pays qui n'acceptent pas d'extrader ceux qui sont sur leur sol" (et non pas leurs ressortissants, que de toute manire ils n'extraderont pas, modulo les exceptions mentionnes supra).

Ta phrase initiale tait : 


> "des pays qui refuseraient d'extrader *un de leurs ressortissants* vers les USA "

----------


## DonQuiche

@pmithrandir (sur le dotcom oldschool)
Je n'ai pas dit qu'un site devait tre en ".com" ou ".net" pour marcher, j'ai simplement dit qu'il ne devait pas avoir ces extensions (et dotnet d'aprs Bluedeep) s'il voulait viter un bannissement mondial. Or, la plupart des sites connus jusqu'alors utilisent ces extensions. Mais il est vident qu'il existe des alternatives satisfaisantes (on vitera simplement le .ru rput bourr de virus).

@pmithrandir (sur un DNS priv)
Tu peux tout  faiter monter ton DNS dans ton coin,  la maison. Sauf que :
* Qui l'utilisera ? Combien d'utilisateurs vont configurer leur PC pour qu'il ait recours  ton DNS plutt que celui de leur FAI ?
* O collecteras-tu les adresses ? J'imagine que n'importe qui ne peut pas interroger les bases de Verisign pour en crer un miroir, quid d'ventuelles  procdures d'accrditation ? AU pire tu peux fournir un service qui les interrogera dynamiquement mais cela ajouterait de la latence.

@pmithrandir (sur le monde vaste et la porte limite des lois)
Le problme c'est qu'il n'y a pas de vritables rogue states. Nous vivons dans un monde sans lois mais o pullulent les traits et les accords, qu'ils soient bipartites ou plus larges (OMC : 136 pays). Sans compter les relations d'interdpendance (tu citais les Bahamas, qui dpendent presque exclusivement des USA pour leur conomie). Or, si la lutte contre le piratage fait  peu prs l'unanimit parmi les grandes puissances conomiques, qui ira compromettre ses relations avec ses partenaires commerciaux pour sauver le nouveau Megaupload ?

Tu citais l'exemple de Piratebay... Mais, justement, est-ce que l'tau ne s'est pas resserr en Sude autour d'eux, au point qu'ils ont envisag d'acheter une plateforme ptrolire pour y crer leur propre pays ? Combien de temps le paradis sudois existera t-il ? Je suis convaincu que d'ici dix ans nous ne pourrons plus utiliser de VPN car tous lcheront nos IP aussi facilement que les FAI lchent nos identits sous la pression d'Hadopi, y compris en Sude.

Tu songeais au secret bancaire. Mais plusieurs des candidats rpublicains ont des comptes dans ces paradis fiscaux. Aucun n'a de compte chez Megaupload. Sans parler du fait que beaucoup sont convaincus que laisser les entreprises et les riches chapper au fisc accrotra la richesse de leur pays, quand tous sont convaincus que MU est l'incarnation de Satan.


@Bluedeep
Dsol mais ce n'est pas aussi simple. Oui, beaucoup de pays ont des restrictions sur l'extradition de leurs propres ressortissants. Mais ces extraditions sont possibles : si l'on regarde par exemple l'accord France - USA, il est mentionn en toutes lettres que les extraditions de ressortissants ne sont pas obligatoires mais possibles et qu'elles relvent d'un caractre discrtionnaire.
Si demain la France recevait une telle demande pour un franais, dans une affaire trs mdiatique et contre lequel les charges sont videntes, elle accepterait vraisemblablement en change d'un accord selon lequel la peine serait purge en France. Au pire, mme si elle refusait, elle procderait elle-mme aux poursuites.
Les pays anglo-saxons acceptent simplement plus facilement, presque automatiquement, les demandes venant des USA, et ceux-ci n'hsitent pas  leur en faire. Mais, en rgle gnral, ce qui compte vraiment c'est la nature des relations entre les deux pays et l'existence d'accords. Et quand les USA demandent, surtout  un pays faible (en voie de dveloppement, etc), ils obtiennent souvent l'extradition, sauf dans les pays anti-amricains ou  forte tendance souverainiste.

----------


## Bluedeep

> elle procderait elle-mme aux poursuites[/B].


C'est le cas le plus probable. Mais a je n'ai jamais dit le contraire, c'est ce qui est naturellement prvu.
Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une extradition d'un Franais aux USA par la France. Si tu as une rfrence inverse, merci de la poster. Ou mme d'un autre Europen de l'ouest (sauf UK - Common Law, encore une fois) extrad par son propre pays vers les USA.




> Les pays anglo-saxons acceptent simplement plus facilement, presque automatiquement, les demandes venant des USA,


Ils acceptent leurs demandes entre eux, d'une manire gnrale, *car ils ne peuvent de facto pas poursuivre eux-mmes.*




> Et quand les USA demandent, surtout  un pays faible (en voie de dveloppement, etc), ils obtiennent souvent l'extradition, sauf dans les pays anti-amricains ou  forte tendance souverainiste.


Exemple Panama.

Mais pas seulement les USA. En France, on a eu un cas clbre d'un diplomate d'une de nos anciennes colonies (je ne sais plus laquelle, et je m'en tamponne  vra dire), qui a t jug malgr son immunit diplomatique; Son pays a plus ou moins preotest  mais c'est cras au final.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> @pmithrandir (sur un DNS priv)
> Tu peux tout  faiter monter ton DNS dans ton coin,  la maison. Sauf que :
> * Qui l'utilisera ? Combien d'utilisateurs vont configurer leur PC pour qu'il ait recours  ton DNS plutt que celui de leur FAI ?
> * O collecteras-tu les adresses ? J'imagine que n'importe qui ne peut pas interroger les bases de Verisign pour en crer un miroir, quid d'ventuelles  procdures d'accrditation ? AU pire tu peux fournir un service qui les interrogera dynamiquement mais cela ajouterait de la latence.


Je plussoie--il n'y qu'a regarder le succs trs relatif du .42. D'ailleurs, le .42 est soutenu par des FAI (certes anecdotiques, pour ce que j'en sais), ce qu'un DNS  vocation illgale ne sera pas.

Et celui qui monte ce DNS se rendre coupable, comme le sera sans doute MU et comme l'ont t les fondateurs de TPB.




> Tu citais l'exemple de Piratebay... Mais, justement, est-ce que l'tau ne s'est pas resserr en Sude autour d'eux, au point qu'ils ont envisag d'acheter une plateforme ptrolire pour y crer leur propre pays ? Combien de temps le paradis sudois existera t-il ? Je suis convaincu que d'ici dix ans nous ne pourrons plus utiliser de VPN car tous lcheront nos IP aussi facilement que les FAI lchent nos identits sous la pression d'Hadopi, y compris en Sude.


Les fondateurs de Pirate Bay sont en prison, leur dernier appel ayant t rejet au debut du mois. La diffrence avec MU, c'est que le service lui-mme n'a pas t jug illgal--pour l'instant.

Au sujet des VPN, un de plus gros service de VPN, HideMyAss, a dj transmit les addresses d'utilisateurs  la justice (pour une enqute sur des DDoS, mais le principe pos pourrait s'appliquer au piratage).



> qui a t jug malgr son immunit diplomatique; Son pays a plus ou moins preotest  mais c'est cras au final.


En mme temps, l'immunit diplomatique c'est une horreur judiciaire intolrable dans un tat de droit, qui sert entre autres  protger l'esclavage moderne et l'exploitation[ source - source - source ].

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors en vrac...

google a son DNS... et s'en porte trs bien. Open dns fonctionne galement.

Il y a peu de chance que ceux ci soit rendu responsable des adresse fournies, parce que c'est aussi une facon d'aider les pays en dictature a garder un accs, certe limit, vers lextrieur.
Et plus simplement, il y aura toujours des pays pret a aider un systme qui emmerde son concurrent a fortiori les USA. 

Les fondateur de the pirate bay ont t condamn, mais ne sont pas en prison je crois... si je me souviens bien ils sont parti a l'autre bout du monde...

Et non, la france n'extrade pas ses ressortissant, elle les juge sur son territoire.
Cf les deux francais qui ont cras et tu une fille a tel haviv(sarko en parlait au diner du CRIF)
Cf polenski

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et non, la france n'extrade pas ses ressortissant, elle les juge sur son territoire.
> Cf les deux francais qui ont cras et tu une fille a tel haviv(sarko en parlait au diner du CRIF)
> Cf polenski


Le cas de Tel Aviv est un bon exemple mais dans le cas de Polanski, il  n'est pas ressortissant franais : eut il t extrad, que cela ne dmontrerait rien.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> google a son DNS... et s'en porte trs bien. Open dns fonctionne galement.
> 
> Il y a peu de chance que ceux ci soit rendu responsable des adresse fournies, parce que c'est aussi une facon d'aider les pays en dictature a garder un accs, certe limit, vers lextrieur.
> Et plus simplement, il y aura toujours des pays pret a aider un systme qui emmerde son concurrent a fortiori les USA.


Je pense ta vision trs idalise.



> Les fondateur de the pirate bay ont t condamn, mais ne sont pas en prison je crois... si je me souviens bien ils sont parti a l'autre bout du monde...


Seuls deux ont quitt la Sude, mais les peines n'taient pas appliques tant que les appels taient en cours, or, au 1er Fvrier le dernier a t rejet.. Cela dit, je me suis tromp sur un point: ils ont encore un dlai avant que leurs peines soient appliques(source).

----------


## DonQuiche

> Par contre, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une extradition d'un Franais aux USA par la France. Si tu as une rfrence inverse, merci de la poster.


En effet, je ne crois pas qu'il y en ait dj eu. La France est chatouilleuse sur le sujet et le fait que la peine de mort soit autorise aux USA complique encore plus les choses. D'un autre ct je pense que nous en verrons tt ou tard : l'accord avec les USA a moins de dix ans et la tendance dans le monde est  une plus grande coopration.




> Et plus simplement, il y aura toujours des pays pret a aider un systme qui emmerde son concurrent a fortiori les USA.


Oui mais je serais peu enthousiaste  l'ide d'utiliser un site anim par les ayatollahs iraniens.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Oui mais je serais peu enthousiaste  l'ide d'utiliser un site anim par les ayatollahs iraniens.


Toute question politique  part, je doute que les tlchargements proposs soient trs populaires--mais je sous-estime peut-tre le nombre de personnes qui piratent de la musique classique*.



*Parce que rock, pop, rap etc ne risquent pas de passer la censure Iranienne.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Toute question politique  part, je doute que les tlchargements proposs soient trs populaires--mais je sous-estime peut-tre le nombre de personnes qui piratent de la musique classique*.
> 
> 
> 
> *Parce que rock, pop, rap etc ne risquent pas de passer la censure Iranienne.


Certes, je gage galement que l'on trouvera assez peu de pr0n sur megayatollah.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Certes, je gage galement que l'on trouvera assez peu de pr0n sur megayatollah.


a dpend de comment tu classifies le pr0n: pour certains, les chants devotionels sont surement orgasmiques....

----------


## Bluedeep

> Je pense ta vision trs idalise..


Tu t'es gourr dans ton "quottage" en m'attribuant des propos que je n'ai pas commis  ::D:

----------


## Bluedeep

> le *pr0n*


Quelqu'un peut me dire de quoi il s'agit ?

Aprs recherche sur google :




> Pr0n en langage Geek, signifie Pornographie avec un grand P


Mais comme cette dfinition sort de "dsencyclopdie" j'ai comme un doute .....

----------


## DonQuiche

> Mais comme cette dfinition sort de "dsencyclopdie" j'ai comme un doute .....


La dfinition est pourtant juste.  :;): 
Bon, sauf pour le grand P. Quoique...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pr0n en langage Geek, signifie Pornographie avec un grand *P*


C'est marrant j'aurais mis un grand Q !  ::mouarf::

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais comme cette dfinition sort de "dsencyclopdie" j'ai comme un doute .....


Les "geeks" ont instaur cette ortho pour pouvoir en discuter sur IRC sans se faire kicker par les bots me semble  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deathness

> Les "geeks" ont instaur cette ortho pour pouvoir en discuter sur IRC sans se faire kicker par les bots me semble


Je ne connais pas IRC, mais j'imagine que les bots ont du prendre en compte ce "nouveau" mot non? Du coup quel intrt?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Je ne connais pas IRC, mais j'imagine que les bots ont du prendre en compte ce "nouveau" mot non? Du coup quel intrt?


Bah pendant un temps ils ont pu discuter de leur passion commune. Et a force c'est rest.

----------


## MiaowZedong

Dtail intressant dans l'affaire Mgaupload: il s'avre que la police No-Zlandaise a confisqu illgalement les biens de Kim Dotcom suite  une "erreur" de procdure. Aprs une semaine de sequestre illgal en vertue d'une injonction "nulle et non avenue", la Couronne a obtenue une nouvelle injonction temporaire, valable. Nanmoins, celle-ci doit tre confirme  nouveau et pourrait tre remise en question. On s'attend  ce que les avocats de Kim Dotcom plaident la "mauvaise foi" des autorits pour rcuprer les biens de leur client (source). 

 savoir: cela pourrait eventuellement peser dans l'audience d'extradition, si les policiers No-Zlandais qui coopraient avec le FBI sont jugs tre de mauvaise foi, la justice pourrait en conclure que l'enqute visant Dotcom, Schmitz de son vrai nom, a t complaisante envers les demandes US, et que les griefs qui lui sont reprochs ne sont pas suffisament tablis. Les principes du _Common Law_ demandent qu'il y ait des preuves tablies de la culpabilit d'une personne avant qu'elle puisse tre extrade (il n'est pas ncessaire de prouver sa culpabilit, mais une suspicion forte ne suffit pas). Hors, si les enquteurs ont agi de mauvaise foi, leurs affirmations vont perdre en crdibilit.

La question est donc: erreur honnte ou tentative de priver Dotcom des fonds ncessaires  sa defence?

----------


## Aniki

L'hypothse formule par pmithrandir qui en retour a t moqu devient subitement pas si idiote que a...  ::roll:: 



> Si megaupload est relax lors du jugement, je n'imagine mme pas la gueule des USA quand les patrons de megaupload attaqueront en retour pour rclamer des dommages et intrts pour le manque a gagner.


En esprant que a fasse rflechir ceux qui se payent la tte des participants juste parce qu'ils estiment que leurs ides sont trop... hum. Trop quoi en fait ? 
Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ils se moquent finalement ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> L'hypothse formule par pmithrandir qui en retour a t moqu devient subitement pas si idiote que a... 
> 
> 
> En esprant que a fasse rflechir ceux qui se payent la tte des participants juste parce qu'ils estiment que leurs ides trop... hum. Trop quoi en fait ? 
> On sait pas trop pourquoi ils se moquent finalement.


On me cite, je suis flatt  :;): 

Voyons voir la suite, cette affaire n'a peut tre pas fini de nous amuser aprs tout, un bon vis de procdure qu'on rigole franchement...

----------


## Marco46

> On me cite, je suis flatt 
> 
> Voyons voir la suite, cette affaire n'a peut tre pas fini de nous amuser aprs tout, un bon vis de procdure qu'on rigole franchement...


Et Megaupload qui r-ouvre et l a serait franchement trs drle  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deathness

> Voyons voir la suite, cette affaire n'a peut tre pas fini de nous amuser aprs tout, un bon vis de procdure qu'on rigole franchement...


Que a ne fait que commencer c'est certain. Le procs, les appels, les appels aux cours internationales ou autre vont se succder pendant des annes.

C'est pour a que personnellement ceux qui criaient que c'taient la fin du dl illgal car ils allaient tous tre poursuivi me faisait un peu rire...
La justice est tellement lente, et internet tellement rapide que c'est peine perdu pour eux. Dire qu'en quelque semaine le trou laiss par MegaUpload taient dj rempli par trois successeurs autoproclam  ::mrgreen::

----------


## DonQuiche

> Que a ne fait que commencer c'est certain. Le procs, les appels, les appels aux cours internationales ou autre vont se succder pendant des annes.


Sans doute. Kim dotcom est riche et le procs se tiendrait aux USA. Donc...  Il n'empche que pendant ce temps MU n'est plus.




> C'est pour a que personnellement ceux qui criaient que c'taient la fin du dl illgal car ils allaient tous tre poursuivi me faisait un peu rire...
> La justice est tellement lente, et internet tellement rapide que c'est peine perdu pour eux. Dire qu'en quelque semaine le trou laiss par MegaUpload taient dj rempli par trois successeurs autoproclam


De ce que j'ai personnellement vu, le streaming est bel et bien mort, lui. Les sites restants ont une protection dfaillante (frquentes coupures aprs quelques minutes plutt qu'aprs la dure annonce), leur dbit plus lent et la qualit parfois atroce. Personnellement je n'irais pas regarder quelque chose dans ces conditions.

Et  ct des quelques nouveaux, la grande majorit des sites ont renonc  leurs pratiques, provoquant avec MU la disparition d'une bonne part du contenu disponible en ddl. Au final la justice amricaine a rduit son nombre de cibles de plusieurs dizaines  une poigne. Et pour ces derniers, mme si leurs dirigeants sont trs prudents (en gnral du moins, car si j'ai bien compris derrire anonyupload il y a deux amricains derrire un VPN - deux futurs taulards en somme) et sans doute dans des pays non-coopratifs, j'ai dans l'ide qu'ils perdront bientt leur extensions com/net/org et cesseront dans un futur proche d'tre rfrencs par Google.

Le fait est qu'une re s'achve, remplace par une autre avec plus de P2P et de flicage. A croire que cette re n'tait qu'une parenthse avant le retour  des refrains plus familiers.


EDIT : Est-ce que je me fais moinsser parce que les faits ne correspondent pas  ce que je dcris ou parce que les faits dplaisent  certains ? Le nombre de moinssages que je me prends sur ces sujets est tout de mme hallucinant, sur seulement deux threads je dois totaliser un solde de -100.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sans doute. Kim dotcom est riche et le procs se tiendrait aux USA. Donc...  Il n'empche que pendant ce temps MU n'est plus.


Attention, le procs se tient en plusieurs tapes.

la premire se passe en nouvelle zlande ou sont dcid si : 
 - megaupload est illgal. Si non, la procdure sarrte.
 - les preuves ont t obtenus normalement
 - la justice n'a pas taper trop fort, fait un vice de procdure, etc..

Si une de ces 3 conditions n'est pas correcte, Kim dot com est libr, ses avoirs lui sont redonn et il ne sera pas extrad vers les USA.

Ensuite, se passera la bataille judiciaire aux USA. une coupure de service quand on est le 10me site du monde, c'est cher, voir hors de prix. La concurrence s'tant mis sur le crneau, si ils reviennent en ligne, ca sera : 
 - sans leurs donnes, elles doivent tre perdues depuis : prjudice inestimable, comptez plusieurs dizaine  centaine de millions d'euros en jeu. Megaupload se fera un malin plaisir de lister toutes les plaintes de leurs clients, de les assumer, et de rclamer des dommages aux USA pour rcuprer l'argent.
 - avec une baisse notable de leur affluence prise par les concurrents. Compter en dizaine de millions d'euros.

Si les USA perdent, ils vont faire de megaupload un symbole, mais surtout des gens immensment riche...

----------


## DonQuiche

> Attention, le procs se tient en plusieurs tapes.
> 
> la premire se passe en nouvelle zlande ou sont dcid si : 
>  - megaupload est illgal. Si non, la procdure sarrte.
>  - les preuves ont t obtenus normalement
>  - la justice n'a pas taper trop fort, fait un vice de procdure, etc..


Quand j'ai crit "le procs se tiendrait aux USA", le conditionnel n'tait pas un hasard. Cela dit tu t'aventures allgrement : La NZ ne statue pas sur la lgalit de MU, cela demanderait tout un procs. Les critres ncessaires  l'extradition sont plus faibles que cela. Et j'ai comme dans l'ide qu'ici la question ne fera pas un pli si la procdure est maintenue. Un vice de forme, s'il est tabli, ne met pas systmatiquement fin  toute la procdure, il annule uniquement l'acte sur lequel il porte. Mme si toute la procdure tait invalide, les consquences sont troubles dans un tel cas : un vice de la justice NZ peut-il annuler une plainte US ? J'en doute. Donc la demande d'extradition demeurerait, un tel vice pourrait-il alors motiver un refus d'extradition ? J'en doute galement. Interdirait-elle au pire  la NZ de lancer ses propres poursuites contre NZ ? Je ne crois pas. On pourrait tout aussi bien se retrouver dans un trou noir juridique avec un Kim Dotcom extradable mais pas incarcrable, et toujours menac s'il dcidait de se rendre dans l'un des dizaines de pays ayant des accords d'extradition avec les USA ou signataire d'Acta.




> Ensuite, se passera la bataille judiciaire aux USA. une coupure de service quand on est le 10me site du monde, c'est cher, voir hors de prix. La concurrence s'tant mis sur le crneau, si ils reviennent en ligne, ca sera : 
>  - sans leurs donnes, elles doivent tre perdues depuis : prjudice inestimable, comptez plusieurs dizaine  centaine de millions d'euros en jeu. Megaupload se fera un malin plaisir de lister toutes les plaintes de leurs clients, de les assumer, et de rclamer des dommages aux USA pour rcuprer l'argent.
>  - avec une baisse notable de leur affluence prise par les concurrents. Compter en dizaine de millions d'euros.


L aussi il ne faut pas trop s'avancer.  Mme si toute la procdure tait invalide en NZ, a priori la procdure resterait valide aux US. MU pourrait se retourner contre la NZ au motif de son arrestation et des actes commis par elle mais pas contre les US qui sont notamment responsables de la saisie de l'url, et a fortiori pas contre les saisies ralises dans d'autres pays. Et mettre le pied aux USA l'enverrait toujours en taule. Pour obtenir indemnisation il faut pouvoir chiffrer les dommages subis en avanant des lments pour ce faire. Or, si les donnes n'existent plus, il y a tout lieu de croire que le juge valuerait  un montant ridiculement faible les pertes subies. Et mme si ces donnes taient toujours l, combien de personnes voudraient voir un juge y mettre le nez ? Mme si les USA subissaient par je ne sais quel tour de magie un tel camouflet, un autre pays relancerait une procdure. Voir ci-dessus.



Tout ceci tant dit, le fait est que MU est coupable selon les lois NZ et US. Il arrive que dans un tel cas la justice ne puisse pas tre mene  bien mais c'est rare. Sauf coup de pot extraordinaire, Kim Dotcom sera jug et condamn. La squence d'vnements qui le conduirait au contraire  s'enrichir sur le dos des contribuables NZ et US est beaucoup plus improbable.

----------


## pmithrandir

> [*] La NZ ne statue pas sur la lgalit de MU, cela demanderait tout un procs. Les critres ncessaires  l'extradition sont plus faibles que cela. Et j'ai comme dans l'ide qu'ici la question ne fera pas un pli si la procdure est maintenue.


Si si elle statue dans un premier temps sur la lgalit. On n'extrade pas pour un crime qui n'est pas reconnu dans son pays.

Si les etats unis dcident que porter des chaussures vertes est passible de prison, la France n'extradera pas pour autant un italien qui aura t demand par la justice des USA pour ce "crime".




> [*] Un vice de forme, s'il est tabli, ne met pas systmatiquement fin  toute la procdure, il annule uniquement l'acte sur lequel il porte.


Oui, la on parle de preuve retires du dossier. En plus, si vice de forme en NZ, il y a des grande chance qu'il soit aussi valable au USA.
Par exemple, si les policiers No Zlandais ont saisis des donnes sur les ordis locaux, et que c'est invalids, les USA ne pourront pas s'en servir dans le procs. La preuve ne sera pas recevable, voir pas transmise.




> [*] Mme si toute la procdure tait invalide, les consquences sont troubles dans un tel cas : un vice de la justice NZ peut-il annuler une plainte US ? J'en doute. Donc la demande d'extradition demeurerait, un tel vice pourrait-il alors motiver un refus d'extradition ? J'en doute galement. Interdirait-elle au pire  la NZ de lancer ses propres poursuites contre NZ ? Je ne crois pas. On pourrait tout aussi bien se retrouver dans un trou noir juridique avec un Kim Dotcom extradable mais pas incarcrable, et toujours menac s'il dcidait de se rendre dans l'un des dizaines de pays ayant des accords d'extradition avec les USA ou signataire d'Acta.[/list]


la plainte US ne sera pas invalide. Toutes les preuves touches par un vice de forme lors de la saisie ne seront plus recevable par exemple. Ca allge le procs d'autant.

Effectivement, si Kim DotCom sarrtait l, il pourrait dcider de rester en NZ et de finir sa vie avec ses millions. Mais il ira peut tre de lui mme a un procs vid de toute substance pour obtenir rparation. un procs qui n'a plus de preuve pour vous accuser est un procs que vous avez de grande chance de gagner. Une fois les preuves invalides, il est dailleur possible que l'accusation soit annule directement. 




> L aussi il ne faut pas trop s'avancer.  Mme si toute la procdure tait invalide en NZ, a priori la procdure resterait valide aux US. MU pourrait se retourner contre la NZ au motif de son arrestation et des actes commis par elle mais pas contre les US qui sont notamment responsables de la saisie de l'url, et a fortiori pas contre les saisies ralises dans d'autres pays. Et mettre le pied aux USA l'enverrait toujours en taule.


Je parlais d'un retournement contre les US, cf juste au dessus pour les prcisions



> Pour obtenir indemnisation il faut pouvoir chiffrer les dommages subis en avanant des lments pour ce faire. Or, si les donnes n'existent plus, il y a tout lieu de croire que le juge valuerait  un montant ridiculement faible les pertes subies. Et mme si ces donnes taient toujours l, combien de personnes voudraient voir un juge y mettre le nez ?


Je ne pense pas du tout.. Megaupload sans cette accusation tait une socit qui fonctionnait trs bien, qui faisait beaucoup d'argent. Et il y a une chose que les tats Unis n'aime pas, c'est l'ingrence de l'tat dans les affaires d'argent.




> Mme si les USA subissaient par je ne sais quel tour de magie un tel camouflet, un autre pays relancerait une procdure. Voir ci-dessus.





> 


Il y aurait peut tre une relance de la procdure, mais il faudrait refaire tout le boulot. Ca laisse du temps a megaupload pour bosser et surfer sur son succs.




> Tout ceci tant dit, le fait est que MU est coupable selon les lois NZ et US. Il arrive que dans un tel cas la justice ne puisse pas tre mene  bien mais c'est rare. Sauf coup de pot extraordinaire, Kim Dotcom sera jug et condamn. La squence d'vnements qui le conduirait au contraire  s'enrichir sur le dos des contribuables NZ et US est beaucoup plus improbable.


Megaupload n'est pas coupable. ca j'en suis sur.

Il est prsum innocent et il sera peut tre dclar coupable.

----------


## DonQuiche

> Si si elle statue dans un premier temps sur la lgalit. On n'extrade pas pour un crime qui n'est pas reconnu dans son pays.


Nous nous sommes mal compris. Ta premire phrase sous-entendait pour moi qu'il aurait fallu prouver la culpabilit de Kim Dotcom pour l'extrader alors que la condition relle doit simplement tre que le pays demandeur fournisse un dossier a priori "convaincant" (mot entre guillemets faute de juriste spcialiste de la procdure d'extradition no-zlandaise sur ce forum).

Apparemment ce n'est pas ce que tu voulais dire et tu pointais simplement la ncessit que les actes reprochs  MU soient bien considrs comme dlictueux en NZ. Ce qui,  mon avis, ne fait aucun doute, sans quoi la procdure n'aurait mme jamais dmarr. Et mme si tu n'en n'tais pas convaincu, la multiplicit des chefs d'inculpation devrait achever de le faire. La procdure d'extradition se concentre vraisemblablement plutt sur l'examen de la solidit du dossier prsent par les USA.




> Oui, la on parle de preuve retires du dossier.


La source cite par MiaowZedong ne mentionnait que l'absence d'injonction pour les saisies des biens personnels de KD. Ce qui, selon ce mme article :
* Invalidera sans doute ces saisies (et uniquement celles-ci) mais peut-tre pas.
* Ne pourrait invalider toute la procdure que dans l'ventualit ou le vice de forme serait dlibr (avant-dernier paragraphe).




> En plus, si vice de forme en NZ, il y a des grande chance qu'il soit aussi valable au USA.
> Par exemple, si les policiers No Zlandais ont saisis des donnes sur les ordis locaux, et que c'est invalids, les USA ne pourront pas s'en servir dans le procs. La preuve ne sera pas recevable, voir pas transmise.


Seule la saisie des biens personnels de KD par la NZ est entache d'un vice de forme. Et ces biens ne sont pas des preuves dans l'enqute, le constat de leur existence suffit. Quant aux serveurs ils taient situs aux USA et ont t saisis par la justice amricaine, sans aucun vice de forme. De toute faon il n'est mme pas ncessaire d'avoir les logs des serveurs pour condamner KD, les autres lments suffisent amplement (constats raliss avant l'arrestation, e-mails et communications relevs durant l'enqute, etc).

Je rappelle qu'il y a de trs nombreux chefs d'inculpation et que les preuves rassembles forment un tas pais. Je ne vois pas par quel miracle tout cela pourrait tre invalid en l'tat actuel.




> Mais il ira peut tre de lui mme a un procs vid de toute substance pour obtenir rparation. un procs qui n'a plus de preuve pour vous accuser est un procs que vous avez de grande chance de gagner.


Regarde le dossier : il n'a aucune chance de gagner. Son seul espoir repose sur un refus d'extradition improbable.




> Megaupload n'est pas coupable. ca j'en suis sur.


Vraiment ? KD & co n'ont viol aucune loi ? Et tu en es sr ?
Nous ne vivons pas sur la mme plante.

----------


## MiaowZedong

> La source cite par MiaowZedong ne mentionnait que l'absence d'injonction pour les saisies des biens personnels de KD. Ce qui, selon ce mme article :
> * Invalidera sans doute ces saisies (et uniquement celles-ci) mais peut-tre pas.
> * Ne pourrait invalider toute la procdure que dans l'ventualit ou le vice de forme serait dlibr (avant-dernier paragraphe).


Attention, je pense que tu as mal comprit car pour invalider les saisies, il faudrait dj prouver que le vice de forme est dliber, la Couronne ayant rgularis la saisie depuis (avant mme que la juge ne statue sur l'injonction nulle). Si l'erreur est considere comme honnte, KD ne pourra pas faire grand-chose. Peut-tre une plainte au civil pour le prjudice subit  cause de la saisie irrgulire, mais je doute qu'il gagne. Le civil tant ce qu'il est, on lui rpondrait qu'il allait la subir de toutes faons.

Le systme judiciaire empche de punir les policiers pour une erreur commise de bonne foi, et il est trs difficile de prouver la mauvaise foi d'une personne--ce qui peut donner lieu  bien des abus, c.f. au Royaume-Uni Jean-Charles de Menezes.

Il ne peut pas y avoir d'impact automatique sur la procdure d'extradition, mais psychologiquement si la saisie est rescinde, ce sera norme car tout le dossier deviendra suspect. Je crois que le proverbe Franais appropri est "qui vole un oeuf, vole un boeuf" ou dans ce cas, "qui falsifie une demande d'injonction, falsifie un dossier d'extradition". De plus, des agents pourraient thoriquement tre poursuivis s'il est prouv qu'ils ont dliberement tromp la justice (c'est peu courant, mais j'imagine assez bien KD porter plainte s'il a une ouverture).

Cependant, ne nous enflammons pas. L'injonction sera remise en cause mais sans rvlations majeures, confirme.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Vraiment ? KD & co n'ont viol aucune loi ? Et tu en es sr ?
> Nous ne vivons pas sur la mme plante.


Je maintiens, ils sont tout  fait innocents.
Le jour ou un tribunal dira qu'ils sont coupable, ils seront coupable. Mais pour le moment, ils sont innocent sans la moindre discussion possible.

tre mis en examen n'est pas la mme chose que d'tre coupable.
Je, pas plus que quiconque ici, n'ai le pouvoir de dcider de leur culpabilit.

Je sais que le concept de prsomption de l'innocence est ardu, mais il est ncessaire pour que la justice fonctionne.

----------


## DonQuiche

@pmithrandir
Ok, j'avais pris ton rappel au principe de la prsomption d'innocence pour autre chose. Cela dit, ce n'est qu'un principe de procdure judiciaire, rien de plus. Il n'a de sens que pour les journalistes et parties judiciaires impliques dans un procs. Il est important que eux le respectent mais en ce qui nous concerne toi et moi, tout le monde s'en tape.

Alors, oui, j'insiste, Kim Dotcom est coupable, tout le monde le sait (en  ngligeant les hypothses improbables telles qu'une substitution par un clone alien pendant toutes les annes o il dirigeait MU). Parce que personne n'a besoin d'un procs pour savoir qu'un type qui revend la proprit d'autrui en palpant des millions au passage a sa place en taule. Et il ne serait pas moins coupable si par un tour de passe-passe la justice le dclarait innocent. Nous ne parlons pas d'un Dreyfus qui clame son innocence, nous parlons d'un type qui fait un bras d'honneur  la loi et se vante grassement de pouvoir s'en tirer.

Je ne souhaite pas tre dsagrable envers toi. Mais, avec tout le respect que je te dois, en ce qui me concerne, invoquer la prsomption d'innocence ainsi, dans le cadre de cette discussion informelle, c'est de la tartufferie (/kiss #clevistrauss, sacralisation de la chose publique, etc). 


@MiaowZedong
Je suis revenu sur ton article et je l'avais lu effectivement un peu trop en diagonale.

Cela dit,  la fin de celui-ci, il me parat difficile de savoir si par "case" (_the case would only be fundamentally affected if..._) l'auteur se rfre  toute la procdure (mon impression initiale) ou simplement  la saisie des biens ( laquelle fait allusion le paragraphe prcdent). Une subtilit linguistique m'chappe peut-tre mais cela me semble ambigu. D'autant que la saisie des biens aurait affect les moyens de dfense dont disposait KD.

En revanche, oui, aprs relecture tout a a donc bien l'air d'un ptard mouill : une simple erreur administrative lors du remplissage des 372 formulaires qui n'aura vraisemblablement aucun impact.

----------


## Luc Orient

> Je maintiens, ils sont tout  fait innocents.
> Le jour ou un tribunal dira qu'ils sont coupable, ils seront coupable. Mais pour le moment, ils sont innocent sans la moindre discussion possible.
> 
> tre mis en examen n'est pas la mme chose que d'tre coupable.
> Je, pas plus que quiconque ici, n'ai le pouvoir de dcider de leur culpabilit.
> 
> Je sais que le concept de prsomption de l'innocence est ardu, mais il est ncessaire pour que la justice fonctionne.


Tout  fait ... Pour moi ils sont aussi innocents que l'est DSK dans l'affaire du Sofitel de New-York, puisqu'un procureur fdral a dcid d'abandonner les poursuites sur le plan pnal ... Par contre, au civil DSK il risque gros ...

----------


## Guilp

> @pmithrandir
> Ok, j'avais pris ton rappel au principe de la prsomption d'innocence pour autre chose. Cela dit, ce n'est qu'un principe de procdure judiciaire, rien de plus. Il n'a de sens que pour les journalistes et parties judiciaires impliques dans un procs. Il est important que eux le respectent mais en ce qui nous concerne toi et moi, tout le monde s'en tape.
> 
> Alors, oui, j'insiste, Kim Dotcom est coupable, tout le monde le sait (en  ngligeant les hypothses improbables telles qu'une substitution par un clone alien pendant toutes les annes o il dirigeait MU). Parce que personne n'a besoin d'un procs pour savoir qu'un type qui revend la proprit d'autrui en palpant des millions au passage a sa place en taule. Et il ne serait pas moins coupable si par un tour de passe-passe la justice le dclarait innocent. Nous ne parlons pas d'un Dreyfus qui clame son innocence, nous parlons d'un type qui fait un bras d'honneur  la loi et se vante grassement de pouvoir s'en tirer.
> 
> Je ne souhaite pas tre dsagrable envers toi. Mais, avec tout le respect que je te dois, en ce qui me concerne, invoquer la prsomption d'innocence ainsi, dans le cadre de cette discussion informelle, c'est de la tartufferie (/kiss #clevistrauss, sacralisation de la chose publique, etc).


C'est vraiment navrant de lire des choses comme a... La prsomption d'innocence, c'est justement la parade au fait qu'*il est probable que tu te trompes*. (l'erreur peut tre dans tout ton jugement ou juste une partie. Etre coupable, oui, mais de quoi exactement? a n'est pas une donne binaire).  Et a n'est pas du tout de la tartufferie que de l'invoquer dans cette conversation informelle ( moins que tu mettes cette conversation au mme niveau qu'une conversation de poivrot du bar PMU... Dis-le, et je m'en vais tout de suite).

Comment tu le juges, ce gars? En lisant des articles de presse? Tu as refait l'enqute du juge de ton ct par tes propres moyens?

La prsomption d'innocence n'est pas qu'un principe de procdure judiciaire. C'est garder l'ventualit qu'on peut se tromper dans son jugement. Retirer cette prsomption d'innocence, a veut dire que tu prtends tre infaillible dans ton jugement (et ce pour tous les chefs d'inculpation, car si tu la prsomption d'innocence marche pour un chef d'inculpation, elle marche pour les autres). C'est vraiment prsomptueux...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tout  fait ... Pour moi ils sont aussi innocents que l'est DSK dans l'affaire du Sofitel de New-York, puisqu'un procureur fdral a dcid d'abandonner les poursuites sur le plan pnal ... Par contre, au civil DSK il risque gros ...


Pour moi, DSK (dans l'affaire du SOFITEL)  plus de chance d'tre innocent que les mecs de MU.



> Comment tu le juges, ce gars? En lisant des articles de presse? Tu as refait l'enqute du juge de ton ct par tes propres moyens?


Bah, il suffit de constater les faits.
MU a violer les droits d'auteurs sans vergogne
Les propritaires de MU sont donc responsables et donc coupables. 
Y a pas besoin de se poser des milliers de question. Maintenant, comment ils seront jugs, s'est diffrent. a ne dpend pas du fait qu'ils soient ou non coupables, mais de la qualit de leurs avocats.




> La prsomption d'innocence n'est pas qu'un principe de procdure judiciaire. C'est garder l'ventualit qu'on peut se tromper dans son jugement. Retirer cette prsomption d'innocence, a veut dire que tu prtends tre infaillible dans ton jugement (et ce pour tous les chefs d'inculpation, car si tu la prsomption d'innocence marche pour un chef d'inculpation, elle marche pour les autres). C'est vraiment prsomptueux...


La prsomption d'innocence sert  la justice, aux juges et aux avocats. Je ne suis ni l'un, ni l'autre. Je peux me permettre de simplement me baser sur les faits pour en tirer un jugement tout  fait personnel.
C'est dans ce sens, je pense qu'il faut prendre les propos de DonQuiche (et je suis d'accord avec lui).

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour faire simple, la prsomption dinnocence est aussi valable ici qu'ailleur. Vos propos sont dit de faon publique, et donc vous pouvez tre attaqu pour ce que vous dites. 

il est vrai que votre pouvoir de nuisance sur l'image de la personne incrimine est faible, donc la justice rendra surement un non lieu ou une condamnation symbolique, mais il n'en demeure pas moins qu'il est illgal, en France au moins, d'accus nommment quelqu'un d'un crime dont il n'a pas t reconnu coupable. (c'est de la diffamation)

En plus, la force populaire est aussi celle qui a mis pas mal d'innocent en prison, parce qu'elle augmente la pression sur le juge et les jurs.

En plus, la culpabilit de kim dotcom n'est pas prouv loin de l. Que megaupload ait eu des vidos ou des mp3 sur ses serveur, c'est vrai.
Qu'il en ait t conscient, c'est surement vrai galement.
Qu'il n'ait pas mis en place des systme pour limiter ceci, c'est faux.
Que ces systmes aient t suffisant, c'est la justice qui le dcidera.
Que Megaupload gardait sciemment des donnes qu'on lui avait signal, c'est encore la justice qui le dcidera, en particulier en fonction des preuves recevables pour prouver cette allgation.

Si le procs dclare que : 
 - megaupload  mis en place un systme de filtrage / signalement suffisant/comparable aux concurrents
 - a supprim les fichiers incrimins ou a fait son possible pour le faire, ou tait en train de mettre en place la procdure pour le faire avec la plus grande diligence
 - il n'est pas possible de prouver que megaupload a agis de manire consciente pour sciemment aller  l'encontre de la loi.

Megaupload est vraisemblablement innocent puisqu'il reste un hbergeur comme les autres.

Pour l'instant personne n'a entendu la dfense donner son point de vue sur cette affaire. Seule l'accusation a eu voix au chapitre.

il est donc un peu tt pour reconnaitre megaupload et son PDG coupable de quoi que ce soit.

----------


## Guilp

> La prsomption d'innocence sert  la justice, aux juges et aux avocats. Je ne suis ni l'un, ni l'autre. Je peux me permettre de simplement me baser sur les faits pour en tirer un jugement tout  fait personnel.
> C'est dans ce sens, je pense qu'il faut prendre les propos de DonQuiche (et je suis d'accord avec lui).


Cette prsomption d'innocence sert  tout le monde.

En d'autre terme, si les mots "prsomption d'innocence" vous bloquent car a fait "expression juridique pure", vous pouvez le traduire pour le tout  chacun comme "bnfice du doute", ou "accepter qu'on peut se tromper" ou "qu'il y a un doute possible". C'est a la prsomption d'innocence. Tant qu'une chose n'a pas t prouve, a n'est qu'une hypothse.

Tiens, moi, par exemple, en lisant vos remarques comme quoi la prsomption d'innocence n'est pas pour vous, que vous tes infaillibles dans votre jugement, etc, je pourrais penser que vous avez une grosse tte qui ne passe pas les portes.  Seulement, par prsomption d'innocence (ou bnfice du doute, ou humilit, ou "pour-essayer-de-pas-tre-un-gros-c**"), je reconnais que je peux me tromper dans mon jugement, que peut-tre vous n'avez pas la grosse tte que j'ai pu constater dans vos messages.  C'est a la prsomption d'innocence.

Elle est indispensable dans notre quotidien, sinon on devient des gros imbciles obtus qui ne respectent plus les autres et qui croient que leur parole est foi, et toute relation sociale devient difficile, voire impossible.

Ne pas respecter la prsomption d'innocence, a revient prendre votre opinion/avis comme un jugement, comme une vrit.  Et remarquez qu'il ne faut pas confondre avis et jugement.

D'ailleurs,  mon avis, a doit tre difficile de travailler avec des gens qui ne respectent pas la prsomption d'innocence, qui ne laissent pas le bnfice du doute, ou qui pensent que leur avis est vrit. Ca doit tre trs trs prise de tte de discuter et dbattre avec eux...

----------


## MiaowZedong

> Cette prsomption d'innocence sert  tout le monde.
> 
> En d'autre terme, si les mots "prsomption d'innocence" vous bloquent car a fait "expression juridique pure", vous pouvez le traduire pour le tout  chacun comme "bnfice du doute", ou "accepter qu'on peut se tromper" ou "qu'il y a un doute possible". C'est a la prsomption d'innocence. Tant qu'une chose n'a pas t prouve, a n'est qu'une hypothse.


Attention, le doute et la prsomption d'innocence sont deux choses totalement diffrentes.

La prsomption d'innocence consiste  affirmer l'innocence d'une personne, comme si elle tait formalement et irrfutablement prouve, jusqu'a ce que la justice ait statu qu'il est prouv, sans l'ombre d'un doute, qu'elle est coupable. 

Ce principe empche donc de considrer, comme l'on peut le faire dans une discussion informelle, qu'une personne est probablement coupable, peut-tre coupable, sans doute coupable  moins qu'un fait majeur nous chappe, etc.

Dire, comme le fait Don Quiche, qu'une personne est coupable, porte forcement atteinte  la prsomption d'innocence. Nanmoins,  partir du moment o l'on accepte sa propre faillibilit humaine et son accs imparfait aux informations relevantes, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une erreur morale ou rationelle. Il est,  mon sens, raisonable d'affirmer qu'en fonction des informations en sa possession, l'on pense Untel coupable de telcrime.

Effectivement, Pmithrandir  raison de dire qu'il s'agit, en droit, de diffamation; comme de mettre en garde contre la "cour de l'opinion publique". 

En mme temps, Don Quiche  galement raison de prevenir qu'un "tour de passep-asse" judiciaire peut rendre une personne non coupable aux yeux de la loi, sans pour autant qu'elle cesse d'tre moralement coupable. 

Il y a bien eu un exemple clbre: le procs d'OJ Simpson. Effectivement, le systme juridique et la socit US tant ce qu'ils sont, il tait possible de jouer la carte de la race pour qu'un jury acquitte un accus de mme "race" accus par des policiers de "race" diffrente, quitte  limoger l'avocat  qui a posait un problme de dontologie (comme quoi, mme certains avocats ont une dontologie). Pour autant, mme si l'acquittement fait que c'est un dlit de le dire, un meurtre reste un meurtre quels que soient les aberrations du systme des jurys.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

La prsomption d'innocence n'a aucune espce dintrt en ce qui concerne les accusations publiques, la diffamation rgle dj ce problme (la libert d'expression est une notion de plus en plus vagues...). Mais elle reste absolument ncessaire  la Justice puisque personne ne devrait avoir  prouver son innocence.

----------


## DonQuiche

Miaow-Zedong a dj expliqu la diffrence entre le doute (approche naturaliste) et la prsomption d'innocence (remettre son jugement  la justice ou le rserver en attente de la dcision de celle-ci). 

Maintenant,  ceux qui me disent que je ne devrais pas juger sans avoir les cartes en main, notamment pmithrandir, voici ce que j'ai  rpondre :  Face  ses responsabilits, un entrepreneur a une obligation de rsultats. Si une bote de nuit est le haut-lieu de la vente de drogues dans une ville, la police fermera l'tablissement. Et le patron a tout intrt  ne jamais avoir fait preuve de duplicit face  la situation. Car il ne suffit pas de dire "coutez, moi j'encaissais seulement les millions, ce n'est pas de ma faute". Les communications rvles par l'enqute sont sans ambigut et je n'ai jamais entendu la dfense de KD dnoncer la ralit de celles-ci. Si les autres y arrivent, notamment tous ceux qui gnrent vraisemblablement bien moins de recettes par vido (pas d'abonnement, pas ou peu de pub : Youtube, Dailymotion, etc), pourquoi MU n'aurait-il pas pu y arriver ? Le patrimoine de KD se montait  42 millions de dollars. A raison d'une minute pour traiter un mail DMCA et 2000 le cot mensuel d'un smicard (1k salaires, 500 charges, 500 frais de loyer, admin, etc), on aboutit  un cot de 10 centimes par plainte. Au lieu d'empocher des sommes formidables, KD aurait donc eu les moyens de traiter 420 millions de plaintes DMCA, un chiffre suprieur au nombre total de vidos sur MU et largement assez pour prouver sa bonne foi devant un tribunal. PS : Oui, j'ai mlang euros et dollars et une partie du patrimoine peut tre antrieure  MU. Mais les salaires en NZ sont plus faibles, sans parler de Hong-Kong le domicile de la socit, ou des possibilits d'outsourcing. Avez-vous vu la moindre initiative de MU pour lutter contre leur statut de n1 du piratage ? Par exemple une remise en cause de leur rmunration au visionnage, une suspension des comptes fautifs, le bannissement de certaines IP, etc ?


Soyons srieux un instant : personne, ici, mme parmi ceux qui m'accusent d'abaisser la discussion au niveau d'un bar PMU ou qui invoquent la prsomption d'innocence, ne croit en l'innocence de KD.

----------


## pmithrandir

Tu parles de la dfense de Kim dotcom... Mais elle n'a encore jamais eu le droit de s'exprimer.(la dfense s'exprime peu en dehors d'un tribunal, puisqu'elle aiderait le procureur a amliorer son dossier, etc...)

Ici, la seule partie de la procdure judiciaire qui a t mise en uvre est celle  charge du procureur aux USA.(le grand jury se fait sans la dfense)

Prtendre que l'affaire est rgle, que ce que l'accusation dit est vrai est tout bonnement honteux.

Le procureur peut se tromper.
Ils peuvent avoir un avis, et la justice un autre.

Tu prtends que youtube arrive a faire du tri et que donc megaupload pouvait en faire aussi. mais ils en faisaient.
Seule la justice, ou aussi bien la dfense que l'attaque pourront s'exprimer  galit, pourront dcider de la culpabilit.

Qu'il soit coupable ou pas est peu important ici, dans cette histoire : 
 - on pitine la prsomption d'innocence, on s'en vante mme.
 - on refuse les rgles d'un tat de droit qui garantisse la non culpabilit avant la tenue d'un procs quitable.

Et oui, la diffrence entre un hbergeur qui fait des activits frauduleuses et un autre qui fait des activits lgales est trs mince. Parfois, seule la bonne volont peut changer entre les deux.

L'hbergement de fichier illgaux n'est pas illgal pour un hbergeur. Ce qui est illgal, c'est de ne pas mettre en place des mesures pour le limiter ou enlever les fichiers signals.
Et ca, c'est de linterprtation qui sera diffrente pour tout le monde. Donc un juge, et des jurs, peuvent trs bien dcider le contraire.

Sans compter que la possibilit qu'un jury l'innocente peut aussi venir du fait que 90% des jurs seront des habitus de megaupload, ou des ignares d'internet... ce qui peut conduire a des situations cocasses.

----------


## DonQuiche

@pmithrandir
* La dfense s'exprime toujours avant le procs et sans que cela n'aide le procureur (notamment parce que si la stratgie de dfense doit tre garde secrte, les pices jointes au dossier ne peuvent pas l'tre). Ici, leurs dclarations sont assez mornes et n'ont jamais contestes les preuves.
* Personne n'a pitin la prsomption d'innocence : c'est un code de procdure judiciaire, rien d'autre. Ce n'est notamment pas un principe moral applicable au quotidien (le doute, oui). Et encore moins une vache sacre.
* Personne n'a refus les rgles d'un tat de droit : je serais scandalis si les mdias ou le juge attentait  la prsomption d'innocence.

Question subsidiaire : que crois-tu ? KD est-il coupable ou innocent ?

----------


## pmithrandir

> @pmithrandir
> * La dfense s'exprime toujours avant le procs et sans que cela n'aide le procureur (notamment parce que si la stratgie de dfense doit tre garde secrte, les pices jointes au dossier ne peuvent pas l'tre). Ici, leurs dclarations sont assez mornes et n'ont jamais contestes les preuves.


Pour l'instant, il ne sont mme pas sur d'aller au procs aux Etats Unis, donc c'est normal qu'ils ne communiquent pas la dessus.
Lorsque sera venu le temps du procs aux USA, s'il vient un jour, il y aura surement des communication de pices  lenqute, des refus de certaines d'entre elles, en particulier si leur lgalit pose question(ou la lgalit de la faon dont elles ont t acquise)

Et, si la dfense faisait quelque chose, nous n'en saurions de toute faon pas grand chose.
Le seul moment ou la dfense aura son mot a dire dans la procdure sera dans le procs.

Actuellement, encore une fois, seule l'accusation a donn sa version des faits.
je trouve que c'est la moindre des choses d'attendre de voir la seconde version avant de condamner par avance le suspect.



> * Personne n'a pitin la prsomption d'innocence : c'est un code de procdure judiciaire, rien d'autre. Ce n'est notamment pas un principe moral applicable au quotidien (le doute, oui). Et encore moins une vache sacre.
> * Personne n'a refus les rgles d'un tat de droit : je serais scandalis si les mdias ou le juge attentait  la prsomption d'innocence.


Ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que mme toi tu est soumis a cette prsomption d'innocence. Ce n'est pas un concept uniquement pour les autres.




> Question subsidiaire : que crois-tu ? KD est-il coupable ou innocent ?


Aussi bizarre que cela puisse paraitre, je m'en fout. Seul m'importe qu'il bnficie d'un procs quitable.

Ca me ferait beaucoup plus marr qu'il soit dclar innocent, mais ca ne mempchera pas de dormir si il finit ses jours en prison.

----------


## deathness

> Question subsidiaire : que crois-tu ? KD est-il coupable ou innocent ?


J'ai lu vos deux avis, et je ne prtends pas pouvoir dcider lequel des deux a raison. 

Mais pour cette question c'est impossible de rpondre! Coupable ou innocent de quoi? C'est loin d'tre binaire. KD peut tre (jug) coupable ou innocent sur des charges prcises, totalement ou partiellement. 

De plus il faut aussi dire  quoi on se rfre pour dire qu'il est coupable ou pas suivant la charge. A la loi de la NZ? des US? A autre chose que la loi?
Affirmez que KD est coupable ou innocent sans un minimum de prcision de ces choses ne veut donc rien dire.

Il va falloir prouver pour les US (comprenez: le FBI) que:
-Megaupload a fait ou non certains actes (la dessus le dossier est bien fourni)
- et dans le mme temps que ces actes sont rprhensibles 
Et cela est donc loin d'tre gagn pour l'accusation.

----------


## Guilp

> [*] Avez-vous vu la moindre initiative de MU pour lutter contre leur statut de n1 du piratage ? Par exemple une remise en cause de leur rmunration au visionnage, une suspension des comptes fautifs, le bannissement de certaines IP, etc ?


Quand le nom d'un film tait dans le nom d'une vido partage, MU bloquait retirait cette vido en mentionnant un message de violation du copyright. Si tu regardes bien, pour pouvoir regarder des vidos illgales sur MU, il fallait aller sur un autre site tiers qui rpertoriait des films et donnaient des liens MU. Dans ces liens MU, les vidos avaient des noms de type "hjpiohar41638eh".

Et cette technique a souvent aussi t utilise pour mettre des vidos illgales sur Youtube, etc. Je ne sais pas comment Youtube fait pour dtecter qu'une vido avec un tel nom cod tait en fait un film sous copyright, sinon par la rception de plaintes du public. (clairez-moi si vous savez)

----------


## ZiGoM@r

@ DonQuiche :
Je n'est aucun problme avec la conviction de la culpabilit de Kim Dotcom mais celui-ci peut trs bien penser agir pour le bien de la culture et de la cration. Beaucoup pensent que le tlchargement illgal est peut-tre bnfique  l'industrie. Comme tu le dis, on ne peut pas se passer du Doute, qu'il s'agisse de MegaUpload ou du sens de la vie.

Concernant la prsomption d'innocence, la justice nous prouve rgulirement qu'elle peut commettre des erreurs et j'estime que lhonntet intellectuelle exige sa perptuelle remise en question. Elle est indispensable mais rien n'est sacr, et la libert d'expression m'importe plus que l'ventuelle nuisance  l'image de certains. Nous ne pouvons pas prouver la plupart des faits que nous nonons chaque jour, qu'ils concernent des personnes ou non.

----------


## deathness

> Et cette technique a souvent aussi t utilise pour mettre des vidos illgales sur Youtube, etc. Je ne sais pas comment Youtube fait pour dtecter qu'une vido avec un tel nom cod tait en fait un film sous copyright, sinon par la rception de plaintes du public. (clairez-moi si vous savez)


Notamment avec la signature numrique de la vido il me semble. Chaque vido  sa propre signature, et l'analyser permet(trait) de rapidement reprer toutes les occurrences d'une mme vido.

----------


## pmithrandir

Si je me souviens bien, pour youtube, il y a un watermark, sorte d'emprunte digitale ajoute aux vidos.

L'ayant droit envoie rgulirement les ajouts de watermark, et youtube les supprime automatiquement.

Ils y a aussi 2 autres choses qui diffrencie les deux systmes : 
 - la limite de dure  10 minutes sur youtube(on y trouve normment de chansons, mais trs peu de films)
 - youtube a mis en place des analyse automatique de vidos par reconnaissance d'image je crois pour associer des contenus illgaux a leur source.

----------


## Guilp

Justement, j'ai du mal  le revrifier car MU n'est plus accessible, mais il me semble que MU effaait aussi des vidos qui avaient ces titres cods. Ce qui pourrait vouloir dire que MU avait aussi sa technique pour supprimer du contenu illicite par emprunte numrique (ou autre).

D'ailleurs, pour voir un dernier film  la mode, sur ces sites tiers de rpertoire de films, il y avait 5 liens MU diffrents pour un mme film. Ils venaient un  un... le premier d'abord, puis un deuxime lien, puis le premier lien devenait mort (vido efface pour copyright), puis un troisime lien, le deuxime lien effac pour copyright, etc... En gnral, c'tait une question de jour pour que le lien soit effac. Mais le problme, c'est que les utilisateurs les ruploadait  tout va.

Est-ce que MU a t intentionnellement pas assez ferme? Ou aurait-il eu du mal  tre plus ferme (sans arrter compltement son activit)? Je ne sais pas, c'est en effet  un juge de trancher, preuves  l'appui.

Tout a pour dire (et pour en revenir  la question de DonQuiche), que je doute qu'on puisse affirmer avec une totale certitude que MU n'ait rien fait pour lutter contre le piratage.

----------


## DonQuiche

Sur les mthodes de blocage, personnellement 99% de ce que j'ai regard sur MV portait le nom authentique, via les liens donns sur des sites trs connus de streaming (que n'importe quel bot des ayant droits devait sans doute scanner - et qu'on ne me dise pas qu'ils ne le font pas : c'est peut-tre illgal mais les sites illgaux portent rarement plainte). Cela dit je n'ai jamais tent de regarder les derniers blockbusters sortis au cinma (qualit mdiocre, toussa).

Peut-tre les ayant-droits s'tait-il adapts face  la mauvaise volont de MU, prfrant envoyer deux ou trois noms  bloquer absolument plutt que les dizaines de milliers qu'ils envoient  Youtube & co ?

Peut-tre aussi le nom n'a t-il jamais import pour MU et que cela n'a t qu'une pratique d'uploaders la croyant efficace, ou qu'elle l'ait t indirectement en empchant l'indexation par les bots des ayant-droits.





> Je n'est aucun problme avec la conviction de la culpabilit de Kim Dotcom mais celui-ci peut trs bien penser agir pour le bien de la culture et de la cration.


Je ne crois personnellement pas que ce soit le cas mais la possibilit existe, ta remarque est pertinente.

----------


## minnesota

> Je n'est aucun problme avec la conviction de la culpabilit de Kim Dotcom mais celui-ci peut trs bien penser agir pour le bien de la culture et de la cration.


Faut pas se leurer hein, vu le personnage, le moteur est avant tout l'argent...

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Si le salaire de certains millionnaires est lgitime, pourquoi celui de Kim Dotcom ne pourrait pas l'tre ?
Sinon, pourquoi lui et non les autres ?

----------


## MiaowZedong

Un revers beaucoup plus grave pour l'accusation: le FBI ne peut pas expliquer pourquoi MegaUpload n'a pas t avis aux tats-Unis, ce qui amne un juge Amricain  douter de la possibilit d'un procs. De plus, les peines diffrentes entre les US et la NZ restent un obstacle potentiel  l'extradition.

http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/n...ectid=10800409

----------


## pmithrandir

Merci pour le lien(peu mdiatis dit donc...)

Si je comprends bien, il y a 2 problmes : 
 - le FBI a tout de suite accus KIM DotCom en tant que personne physique, alors qu'ils auraient du accuser megaupload, puis laisser la justice rediriger la plainte vers son PDG.
 - Le "crime" de contrefaon aux USA, n'est qu'un pet de lapin en Nouvelle Zelande, et la justice No Zlandaise n'a pas de convention d'extradition pour cela.

C'est bien rsum ?

Le procureur disant quand  lui que Kim tant propritaire a 68% de megaupload, il pourrait tre inquit quand mme.

La raison principale est que le FBI n'est pas sur que Megaupload soit illgal aux USA.. (Sic)

----------


## deathness

Comme je le disais avant, l'accusation est trs loin d'tre donne gagnante.
Et de toute faon maintenant tout le monde s'en fiche de Megaupload, d'autre l'ont bien remplac.
Pour moi le FBI et consort ont chou, leur action va devoir les mobiliser pendant longtemps et n'a pas eu l'effet rpulsif souhait. Un autre coup d'pe dans l'eau donc.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Comme je le disais avant, l'accusation est trs loin d'tre donne gagnante.
> Et de toute faon maintenant tout le monde s'en fiche de Megaupload, d'autre l'ont bien remplac.
> Pour moi le FBI et consort ont chou, leur action va devoir les mobiliser pendant longtemps et n'a pas eu l'effet rpulsif souhait. Un autre coup d'pe dans l'eau donc.


Je n'ai pas encore trouver d'quivalent mine de rien(au mme niveau de performance j'entends)

Et que l'accusation tombe, ca veut dire donner une sacr virginit a megaupload, lui rendre son trsor de guerre, et une image de marque de dingue.

Le service play je ne sais plus quoi aurait tout le temps de dmarrer au quart de tour...

Je pense que megaupload a encore quelques semaines / mois avant d'avoir un concurrent srieux si il peut rouvrir. Surtout que si la procdure tombe Aux USA et non juste pour cause d'extradition impossible, les USA vont se voir assigner en justice pour fermeture arbitraire d'une socit... ca m'tonnerait qu'ils ne dboursent pas quelques millions de dollars dans l'affaire. (je ne parle pas de procs perdu, mais d'accusation qui retire carrment sa plainte ou de procs irrecevable)

----------


## marzin86

Esprons qu'on aura droit  une nouvelle version de Megaupload et bientt  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

Allez, juste pour rigoler...

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...29_651865.html


entre ca et le juge amricain qui s'arrache les cheveux sur une procdure qui lui parait invalide... je sens qu'on va bien rigoler devant une jolie reculade des tats unis...

----------


## Bubu017

pfff que l'on soit d'accord ou non avec l'arrestation de Dotcom, on ne peut qu'tre d'accord en disant que certains ont trs mal fait leur boulot dans toutes les dmarches judiciaires

----------


## Aniki

Tiens je suis tomb sur une news de Rue89  propos du procs contre Megaupload.

La thorie (moque par certains) de pmithrandir semble se concrtiser avec le temps...


Petit rappel : le FBI a perquisitionn en janvier 2012 les serveurs de Megaupload et fermer le site accus d'herberger et de redistribuer des fichiers soumis au droit d'auteur, dont notemment une liste de fichiers que MU n'aurait pas retir de ses serveurs malgr les demandes du FBI.

Il semblerait cependant que la non-suppression de ces fichiers des serveurs, ayant permis la perquistion du FBI, ne serait d qu' un accord commun entre le gouvernement et MU...  ::aie:: 
En effet, les USA auraient demand la coopration de MU pour garder les fichiers sur le serveurs dans le but de ne pas nuire  l'investigation permettant de remonter jusqu'aux uploaders.

----------


## pmithrandir

C'est le 19 janvier l'ouverture du nouveau service  ?

Srieusement, ce feuilleton vaut bien toutes les sries amricaines a tlcharger sur cette plateforme niveau humour !!!

----------


## bombseb

Vivement samedi  ::mouarf::

----------

